# Parlare o tacere



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Salve gente del forum,
sono in un bel casino e non so che fare:
Cecilia(nome di fantasia) è una mia cara amica,ha 30 anni sposata da 2 anni e aspetta un bimbo.
Ha sempre avuto un rapporto solido e a mio parere molto bello con il suo patner,uomo per cui ho grande stima.
Ieri esco per un aperitivo con una mia amica,ad un certo punto parliamo di coppie che scoppiano in questo periodo e lei mi chiede se sapevo della rottura tra Cecilia e suo marito...io le chiedo se sta scherzando...e lei mi fa di no che ha visto Gian(nome di fantasia) l'altro giorno mano nella mano con una bella rossa, freschi freschi di shopping con mille pacchetti attraversare le strisce pedonali mentre lei era in macchina ,aggiungendo commenti negativi su come lui si sia consolato in fretta.....io cado dal pero..doccia fredda...allora chiamo Cecilia senza dire nulla di Gian ovviamente per indagare e scopro che non solo non si sono mollati,ma stanno per comprare casa in vista della nascita del bambino...
Ora....io che cazzo faccio?????La persona che mi ha riferito il fattaccio è assolutamente affidabile...Cecilia vorrebe saperlo ne sono certa la conosco ma le rovinerei la vita,certo che è giovane e può rifarsene una ma non so se me la sento....affronto lui?non mi sembra una normale scappatella la sua,mi sa di storia clandestina.....oppure mi faccio i cazzi miei e non mi impiccio?? aiutoo vi prego non so che fare..parlare o tacere?


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

SZe te la senti affronta Gian, ricordandogli del bimbo...è una cosa che troppo spesso gli uomini scordano.
Lei lasciala stare per ora, è lui che deve ripigliarsi, perchè c'è gente anche che si fa i cazzi propri pensando che sia giusto, con me lo fecero in tanti, solo il mio migliore amico nonm riuscì e mi disse quello che stava succedendo...io ho cancellato tutti quegli amici che sapevano e che non mi hanno detto niente, perchè non erano affari loro, o che non hanno detto niente alla tizia dell'epoca.
Considera questo, se si sa una cosa è meglio andarci giù diplomaticamente.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> SZe te la senti affronta Gian, ricordandogli del bimbo...è una cosa che troppo spesso gli uomini scordano.
> Lei lasciala stare per ora, è lui che deve ripigliarsi, perchè c'è gente anche che si fa i cazzi propri pensando che sia giusto, con me lo fecero in tanti, solo il mio migliore amico nonm riuscì e mi disse quello che stava succedendo...io ho cancellato tutti quegli amici che sapevano e che non mi hanno detto niente, perchè non erano affari loro, o che non hanno detto niente alla tizia dell'epoca.
> Considera questo, se si sa una cosa è meglio andarci giù diplomaticamente.


Cecilia in questo periodo si lamenta spesso che lui lavora fino a tardi e dovrebbe stare di più con lei...mancano 4 mesi alla nascita del figlio e lei non è mai stata cosi bella,ma perchè mi chiedo???perchè..è una persona speciale lei..lui un vile,sta per nascere il loro bambino e lui pensa a trombare in giro...lascio passare questi mesi e parlo con lui??non so se ce la faccio a tenermi tutto dentro..non voglio rovinare la vita della mia amica


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Io mi farei i cazzi miei. E comunque sto Gian è un vero genio del crimine.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi farei i cazzi miei. E comunque sto Gian è un vero genio del crimine.


ma riesciusciresti a far buon viso a cattivo gioco sapendo che il padre di suo figlio è una merda???????


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma riesciusciresti a far buon viso a cattivo gioco sapendo che il padre di suo figlio è una merda???????


Lei è incinta al quinto mese. Adesso come adesso le serve tranquillità e non un casino. Se affronti lui, visto che è un coglione, è facile che il casino scoppia eccome. Fatti i cazzi tuoi, almeno per il momento.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Salve gente del forum,
> sono in un bel casino e non so che fare:
> Cecilia(nome di fantasia) è una mia cara amica,ha 30 anni sposata da 2 anni e aspetta un bimbo.
> Ha sempre avuto un rapporto solido e a mio parere molto bello con il suo patner,uomo per cui ho grande stima.
> ...


Ma non mi sembra che abbia visto nulla di particolarmente allucinante
Ok mano nella mano.....Magari per un attimo, magari un'mica. A me sembra un tantino poco per instaurare un dubbio.
Io mi farei ampiamente i cavoli miei


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra che abbia visto nulla di particolarmente allucinante
> Ok mano nella mano.....Magari per un attimo, magari un'mica. A me sembra un tantino poco per instaurare un dubbio.
> Io mi farei ampiamente i cavoli miei


scusa farfalla ma ti sembra normale che un uomo sposato giri mano nella mano con 1 altra donna?????????? a me no e la cosa mi farebbe andare fuori di testa... forse sarebbe meglio chiedere a lui a sto punto...solo che dato che mancano 4 mesi ho paura di far scoppiare un gran casino.. a me interessa solo che la mia amica stia bene..e mi sembra di farle un torto a starmene zitta e muta sapendo che viene presa in giro dal marito


----------



## Circe (4 Aprile 2013)

io andrei da lui. non riuscirei mai a vivere come una IGNAVA.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Salve gente del forum,
> sono in un bel casino e non so che fare:
> Cecilia(nome di fantasia) è una mia cara amica,ha 30 anni sposata da 2 anni e aspetta un bimbo.
> Ha sempre avuto un rapporto solido e a mio parere molto bello con il suo patner,uomo per cui ho grande stima.
> ...


La seconda che hai detto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> io andrei da lui. non riuscirei mai a vivere come una IGNAVA.


Sybil ha detto di essere amica di Cecilia, non di Gian (che conosce ma che non è andata a salutare quando l'ha visto con l'altra) e neanche stretta se ha potuto pensare a una separazione che non le era stata comunicata. Se poi casualmente ha subito incontrato lui con la rossa, abiteranno in un piccolo centro e se lui si comporta così è perché non ha nulla da nascondere.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> io andrei da lui. non riuscirei mai a vivere come una IGNAVA.


Circe,ora o dopo che è nato il bimbo???


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

la tua amica è saltata a conclusioni un po' affrettate, parla già di rottura, ed invece la moglie è a casa tranquilla con il suo pancione
io ci andrei piano...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Circe,ora o dopo che è nato il bimbo???


Anche se non l'hai chiesto a me, spero sia una domanda retorica.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sybil ha detto di essere amica di Cecilia, non di Gian (che conosce ma che non è andata a salutare quando l'ha visto con l'altra) e neanche stretta se ha potuto pensare a una separazione che non le era stata comunicata. Se poi casualmente ha subito incontrato lui con la rossa, abiteranno in un piccolo centro e se lui si comporta così è perché non ha nulla da nascondere.


 no aspetta brunetta io non ho visto gian è stata una mia amica a vederlo..io sono molto amica di Cecilia e l'avevo sentita due giorni prima che la mia amica mi dicesse il fatto ecco perchè sono rimasta stranita e ho cercato una conferma...cn Gian non ho di certo il rapporto che ho con Cecilia certo ma ciò non toglie che è 1 uomo di cui ho avuto sempre profonda stima..e non so che sentimento provare ora se non che sia un vigliacco...cmq cosa vuol dire che non ha nulla da nascondere..allora perchè non lo dice alla moglie?


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> la tua amica è saltata a conclusioni un po' affrettate, parla già di rottura, ed invece la moglie è a casa tranquilla con il suo pancione
> io ci andrei piano...


free scusa ma se tu vedessi l'uomo della tua amica mano nella mano con 1 altra,non so quanto ci sia di affrettato..questa mia amica che mi ha riferito sente Cecilia molto meno di me e quindi non sentendola da un pò pensava ad una rottura non che lui arrivasse a farle le corna


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no aspetta brunetta io non ho visto gian è stata una mia amica a vederlo..io sono molto amica di Cecilia e l'avevo sentita due giorni prima che la mia amica mi dicesse il fatto ecco perchè sono rimasta stranita e ho cercato una conferma...cn Gian non ho di certo il rapporto che ho con Cecilia certo ma ciò non toglie che è 1 uomo di cui ho avuto sempre profonda stima..e non so che sentimento provare ora se non che sia un vigliacco...cmq cosa vuol dire che non ha nulla da nascondere..allora perchè non lo dice alla moglie?


Cecilia a troppe "amiche". Se sei in confidenza con Gian parla con lui.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> free scusa ma se tu vedessi l'uomo della tua amica mano nella mano con 1 altra,non so quanto ci sia di affrettato..questa mia amica che mi ha riferito sente Cecilia molto meno di me e quindi non sentendola da un pò pensava ad una rottura non che lui arrivasse a farle le corna



ma infatti mica li hai visti tu, no?
io ho imparato da tempo a credere a circa il 10%, per esagerare,  delle cose che mi raccontano, non sottovalutare questo aspetto!


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Probabile sia solo una trombamica valida per il tempo della gravidanza.

Non che sia una bella roba, ma forse basterà fare due chiacchiere con lui, o almeno io lo farei.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti mica li hai visti tu, no?
> io ho imparato da tempo a credere a circa il 10%, per esagerare,  delle cose che mi raccontano, non sottovalutare questo aspetto!


quoto in pieno certo..ma la fonte in questione è più che sicura...è quello il punto non ho un minimo dubbio sul fatto che possa essere una cazzata magari dettata da gelosie nei confronti di Cecilia


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Probabile sia solo una trombamica valida per il tempo della gravidanza.
> 
> Non che sia una bella roba, ma forse basterà fare due chiacchiere con lui, o almeno io lo farei.


no cioè hai la moglie incinta e ti fai una trombamica???cane.....cmq non vorrei che sta storia(sto solo pensando a voce alte eh non escludo nulla e non so la realtà dei fatti)andasse già avanti da prima della gravidanza..li quello non se ne asciuga più gli occhi se salta fuori una cosa del genere


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no cioè hai la moglie incinta e ti fai una trombamica???cane.....cmq non vorrei che sta storia(sto solo pensando a voce alte eh non escludo nulla e non so la realtà dei fatti)andasse già avanti da prima della gravidanza..li quello non se ne asciuga più gli occhi se salta fuori una cosa del genere


Guarda, dico solo che è troppo facile giudicare la cosa, talmente facile da destare qualche sospetto.

Parlaci, senti cosa ti dice e valuta il tutto.

Se sua moglie fosse una mia amica (ma qui molti la pensano diversamente) direi a lui che gli conviene darci un taglio.


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

non ti mettere in mezzo...riservatezza. 
è una bruta faccenda, come tutte le tresche.

Una sola cosa mi sfugge....sicuramente questa Cecilia è impegnata nel portare
avanti la gravidanza, situazione rivoluzionaria nella vita di una donna come si sa,
ma non comprendo come non le sia arrivata la voce...
quello gira in città a fare shopping con una rossa (è pure vistosa!)
e la moglie non viene a sapere nulla neppure per vie traverse.
Lo sai tu, e non lo sa la diretta interessata ?

anche se spesso la tradita è proprio l'ultima a sapere i fatti.


è chiarissimo che la crisi c'è:
*ad un certo punto parliamo di coppie che scoppiano in questo periodo e lei mi chiede se sapevo della rottura tra Cecilia e suo marito...io le chiedo se sta scherzando...e lei mi fa di no che ha visto Gian(nome di fantasia) l'altro giorno mano nella mano con una bella rossa ecc.*


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, dico solo che è troppo facile giudicare la cosa, talmente facile da destare qualche sospetto.
> 
> Parlaci, senti cosa ti dice e valuta il tutto.
> 
> Se sua moglie fosse una mia amica (ma qui molti la pensano diversamente) direi a lui che gli conviene darci un taglio.


Kid la penso come te,ha 30 anni ,può rifarsi una vita,ma non so come potrebbe reagire lei,è una parecchio orgogliosa ma lo ama,e anche tanto e sono sicura che vorrebbe sapere la verità ,non vivere nell'illusione che con lui sia tutto perfetto..proverò a parlare con lui..qui lo dite in tanti,sembra la cosa migliore da fare


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non ti mettere in mezzo...riservatezza.
> è una bruta faccenda, come tutte le tresche.
> 
> Una sola cosa mi sfugge....sicuramente questa Cecilia è impegnata nel portare
> ...


Cecilia in sto periodo come hai detto tu è presa dalla gravidanza,ha anche qualche problemuccio alla colonna vertebrale e diciamo che non esce molto...ho paura che le arrivino altre voci quello si ecco perchè devo fare qualcosa,non voglio avere sensi di colpa e rovinare un rapporto a cui tengo molto perchè ho taciuto e mi sono fatta i cazzi miei


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

ciao..
non ho letto tutte le risposte..magari qualcuno avrà già detto quel che stò per dirti...
questa amica la definisci attendibile, ma io prima di parlare con gian (la tua amica al momento viste le condizioni la lascerei stare)
verificherei un attimono questa veridicità...
sai, mi sembra un pò strano che un uomo passeggi mano per mano per strada con l'amante...
sicuro si trattasse di gian?
questa rossa sicuro che era tenuta per mano..o forse a braccio giusto per attraversare la strada perchè molti uomini lo fanno...

sai...una volta un'amica mi disse di aver visto mio marito abbracciato con un'altra in un autogrill...un sabato sera..alle 2 di notte.
beh quel sabato mio marito era con me, eravamo a casa ....anche il sabato prima eravamo rimasti a casa..ma in ogni caso in genere usciamo insieme la sera...ma lei era sicurissima..era lui...beh era sicuramente una persona che gli somigliava parecchio...ma non lui..

prima di mettere caos nella famiglia della tua amica..cerca di essere sicura...magari la rossa era un'amica una parente, magari camilla sapeva che il marito era con lei a fare spese...
e poi ripeto..non si va in giro con l'amante così..rischiando che qualcuno possa vederti ...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no cioè hai la moglie incinta e ti fai una trombamica???cane.....cmq non vorrei che sta storia(sto solo pensando a voce alte eh non escludo nulla e non so la realtà dei fatti)andasse già avanti da prima della gravidanza..li quello non se ne asciuga più gli occhi se salta fuori una cosa del genere



Buongiorno Sybill..fidati del''vecchio''Lothar..e'bufala galattica. 
Per strada,e mi e'capitato...io e la mia ''amica'',siamo 2 estranei..nessuno vedendoci capirebbe...tra amanti si usa cosi'..nn si gira mano nella mano


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Cecilia in sto periodo come hai detto tu è presa dalla gravidanza,ha anche qualche problemuccio alla colonna vertebrale e diciamo che non esce molto...ho paura che le arrivino altre voci quello si ecco perchè devo fare qualcosa,non voglio avere sensi di colpa e rovinare un rapporto a cui tengo molto perchè ho taciuto e mi sono fatta i cazzi miei



ciao...io consiglio assoluto silenzio.
Poi tu puoi fare quello che ti consiglia la coscienza,
comunque fai un bel giro di orizzonte e verifica se la crisi
c'è davvero.
Ci sono anche 100 modi per far capire le cose in modo mooooolto
larvato, nel caso, senza impicciarsi in una dolorosissima crisi familiare.
Credimi potresti davvero perderci una buona amicizia.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao..
> non ho letto tutte le risposte..magari qualcuno avrà già detto quel che stò per dirti...
> questa amica la definisci attendibile, ma io prima di parlare con gian (la tua amica al momento viste le condizioni la lascerei stare)
> verificherei un attimono questa veridicità...
> ...


Guarda annuccia ti do ragione non capisco il comportamento di sto coglione che rischia di venir beccato andando in giro con lei alla luce del sole..cmq do più dettagli...noi viviamo in un paese non piccolissimo e il coglione e la rossa erano in un grosso centro commerciale nel paese di fianco al nostro,la mia amica stava passando in macchin e li vede...assurdo non ci volevo credere manco io..quante possibilità ci sono che vai a beccare un tradimento di una tua amica...magari lui ha pensato di non venir beccato,o magari ha pensato se mi vedono smentisco e mi potrebbero scambiare per un altro boh...non lo so..so solo che io mi fido della fonte che mi ha riferito la cosa,non è di indole una persona sospettosa ed è un ottima amica abbastanza intelligente da non andare a rovinare un matrimonio per un sospetto


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sybill..fidati del''vecchio''Lothar..e'bufala galattica.
> Per strada,e mi e'capitato...io e la mia ''amica'',siamo 2 estranei..nessuno vedendoci capirebbe...tra amanti si usa cosi'..nn si gira mano nella mano


beh ma è relativo lothar tu magari sei uno scaltro sto qua invece è un pirla non so che dirti mai mi sarei immaginata da lui una roba simile


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ciao...io consiglio assoluto silenzio.
> Poi tu puoi fare quello che ti consiglia la coscienza,
> comunque fai un bel giro di orizzonte e verifica se la crisi
> c'è davvero.
> ...


è proprio quello che non voglio..perdere la mia amica..eh ho una bella pulce nell'orecchio...mi sa che l'unico modo è chiedere a lui ma smentirà sicuramente..e allora?mi tengo sto dubbio a vita..che situazione di merda


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Guarda annuccia ti do ragione non capisco il comportamento di sto coglione che rischia di venir beccato andando in giro con lei alla luce del sole..cmq do più dettagli...noi viviamo in un paese non piccolissimo e il coglione e la rossa erano in un grosso centro commerciale nel paese di fianco al nostro,la mia amica stava passando in macchin e li vede...assurdo non ci volevo credere manco io..quante possibilità ci sono che vai a beccare un tradimento di una tua amica...magari lui ha pensato di non venir beccato,o magari ha pensato se mi vedono smentisco e mi potrebbero scambiare per un altro boh...non lo so..so solo che io mi fido della fonte che mi ha riferito la cosa,non è di indole una persona sospettosa ed è un ottima amica abbastanza intelligente da non andare a rovinare un matrimonio per un sospetto


la tua amica passava in macchina e mentre guidava l'ha riconosciuto....si fosse fermmata e avvicinata forse..ma ripeto ci si può anche sbagliare..
anche se il centro commerciale è grande non sarebbe così coglione da rischiare...mica ci va solo lui li?
e poi non capisco perchè ti ha parlato di separazione, rottura...ma lei quanto conosce questi due?

la tizia dell'autogrill era  amica fidata di entrambi..se mio marito quella sera non fosse stato con me in casa le avrei creduto...
fai attenzione.
alle volte chi racconta mette l'aggiunta...
magari erano solo insieme, magari si sono incontrati li e stavano uscendo insieme ma ognuno era per cazzi suoi..


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la tua amica passava in macchina e mentre guidava l'ha riconosciuto....si fosse fermmata e avvicinata forse..ma ripeto ci si può anche sbagliare..
> anche se il centro commerciale è grande non sarebbe così coglione da rischiare...mica ci va solo lui li?
> e poi non capisco perchè ti ha parlato di separazione, rottura...ma lei quanto conosce questi due?
> 
> ...


allora quest'amica conosce abb bene cecilia(diciamo che si solo un pò perse per via del lavoro, la mia amica "fonte" è spesso via per lavoro etc etc) solo che non la sentiva da un pò...quindi non ha pensato subito al tradimento ma che avessero rotto o che fossero in fase di separazione perchè le sembrava troppo strano vedere lui mano nella mano con 1 altra..ragionamento che forse avrei fatto anche io....


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Guarda annuccia ti do ragione non capisco il comportamento di sto coglione che rischia di venir beccato andando in giro con lei alla luce del sole..cmq do più dettagli...noi viviamo in un paese non piccolissimo e il coglione e la rossa erano in un grosso centro commerciale nel paese di fianco al nostro,la mia amica stava passando in macchin e li vede...assurdo non ci volevo credere manco io..quante possibilità ci sono che vai a beccare un tradimento di una tua amica...magari lui ha pensato di non venir beccato,o magari ha pensato se mi vedono smentisco e mi potrebbero scambiare per un altro boh...non lo so..so solo che io mi fido della fonte che mi ha riferito la cosa,non è di indole una persona sospettosa ed è un ottima amica abbastanza intelligente da non andare a rovinare un matrimonio per un sospetto



certo è che come li ha visti la tua amica li avranno potuti vedere anche molti altri e quindi mi chiedo: non può essere una parente? perchè per forza deve essere l'amante o la trombamica della gravidanza???
di solito - credo è - se hai un'amante, ci stai attento che la gente non si accorga di nulla...
poi non so ma non darei per oro colato che sia la sua amante...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> scusa farfalla ma ti sembra normale che un uomo sposato giri mano nella mano con 1 altra donna?????????? a me no e la cosa mi farebbe andare fuori di testa... forse sarebbe meglio chiedere a lui a sto punto...solo che dato che mancano 4 mesi ho paura di far scoppiare un gran casino.. a me interessa solo che la mia amica stia bene..e mi sembra di farle un torto a starmene zitta e muta sapendo che viene presa in giro dal marito


Non è normale. Ma non sai in che rapporti è con la rossa. Magari è una cugina, magari un'amica con la quale ha avuto un gesto affettuoso. Magari la mano gliel'ha tenuta due minuti e la tua amica l'ha beccato in quell'istante. Non prendi mai la mano di un amico?
Dopodichè magari è una che si tromba da mesi, mica dico di no ma gli elementi sono un tantino pochi per partire in quarta.....
sai perchè ti faccio questo esempio? Due settimane fa una mia collega mi ha visto a bracetto con un uomo in un centro commerciale. Lei conosce mio marito quindi sa che non era lui. Io non l'ho vista. Il lunedì in ufficio ha fatto tutto un giro di parole per farmi capire che mi aveva visto. Ho riso per un'ora al pensiero di tutti i film che si è fatta inutilmente


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è normale. Ma non sai in che rapporti è con la rossa. Magari è una cugina, magari un'amica con la quale ha avuto un gesto affettuoso. Magari la mano gliel'ha tenuta due minuti e la tua amica l'ha beccato in quell'istante. Non prendi mai la mano di un amico?
> Dopodichè magari è una che si tromba da mesi, mica dico di no ma gli elementi sono un tantino pochi per partire in quarta.....
> sai perchè ti faccio questo esempio? Due settimane fa una mia collega mi ha visto a bracetto con un uomo in un centro commerciale. Lei conosce mio marito quindi sa che non era lui. Io non l'ho vista. Il lunedì in ufficio ha fatto tutto un giro di parole per farmi capire che mi aveva visto. Ho riso per un'ora al pensiero di tutti i film che si è fatta inutilmente


ahahaha:up:..cmq farfalla non metto in dubbio quello che tu dici,può essere..però capisci la mega pulce che ho nell'orecchio...non riesco a starmene li a far finta di niente..devo approfondire la cosa e l'unico modo è parlare con lui ma lui potrebbe mentire o dare della pazza alla mia amica...e allora.....chi dei due ha ragione????ingaggio un detective privato?:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahaha:up:..cmq farfalla non metto in dubbio quello che tu dici,può essere..però capisci la mega pulce che ho nell'orecchio...non riesco a starmene li a far finta di niente..devo approfondire la cosa e l'unico modo è parlare con lui ma lui potrebbe mentire o dare della pazza alla mia amica...e allora.....chi dei due ha ragione????ingaggio un detective privato?:mrgreen:


Io sto dalla tua parte, in passato su sta cosa mi sono scontrato un pò con tutti.

Se lei è una tua amica, hai tutto il diritto di salvarla dalle prese per il culo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahaha:up:..cmq farfalla non metto in dubbio quello che tu dici,può essere..però capisci la mega pulce che ho nell'orecchio...non riesco a starmene li a far finta di niente..devo approfondire la cosa e l'unico modo è parlare con lui ma lui potrebbe mentire o dare della pazza alla mia amica...e allora.....chi dei due ha ragione????ingaggio un detective privato?:mrgreen:


Io davvero darei importanza zero a questa cosa
Pensa se è una parente o un amica? Fai solo la parte della pettegola


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> beh ma è relativo lothar tu magari sei uno scaltro sto qua invece è un pirla non so che dirti mai mi sarei immaginata da lui una roba simile


non ci sono schemi fissi o canovacci da seguire nei tradimenti,
può essere fesso o poteva pensare di non essere visto al centro commerciale
o dove diavolo era..

eviterei ogni contatto con lui...sarebbe il modo più dannoso per mettergli
la pulce nell'orecchio...approfondisci eventualmente la fonte
ma con molta calma....molta serenità...sempre che poi parli davvero.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahaha:up:..cmq farfalla non metto in dubbio quello che tu dici,può essere..però capisci la mega pulce che ho nell'orecchio...non riesco a starmene li a far finta di niente..devo approfondire la cosa e l'unico modo è parlare con lui ma lui potrebbe mentire o dare della pazza alla mia amica...e allora.....chi dei due ha ragione????ingaggio un detective privato?:mrgreen:


Ma lascia stare. Togliti la pulce e non fare danni.
E questa tua confidente in fondo non è poi tanto affidabile visto che ha già messo la parola crisi di coppia solo perchè ha intravisto di sfuggita lui mano nella mano con un'altra. Magari non era manco lui.

Secondo me rischi di fare più danni che altro. Parlarne con lui non servirebbe a nulla. Anche fosse un traditore seriale negherebbe tutto e non ti convincerebbe lo stesso.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io davvero darei importanza zero a questa cosa
> Pensa se è una parente o un amica? Fai solo la parte della pettegola


e pensa se invece è l'amante...povera amica mia...tradita dal marito e dalla sua amica che sapeva e taceva...cmq farfalla io i miei parenti non li tengo per mano..manco gli amici..è un gesto che ho sempre riservato solo ad un patner o alle elementari agli amichetti..ma tutto è relativo ovvio...non escludo nulla..a me però puzza e puzza anche tanto...loro due soli per mano ma che bisogno c'è di prendere una per mano?!?!?!...capisco di piu a braccetto... ma dare la mano boh...è più da coppietta


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> certo è che come li ha visti la tua amica li avranno potuti vedere anche molti altri e quindi mi chiedo: non può essere una parente? perchè per forza deve essere l'amante o la trombamica della gravidanza???
> di solito - credo è - se hai un'amante, ci stai attento che la gente non si accorga di nulla...
> poi non so ma non darei per oro colato che sia la sua amante...


io ho imparato amica amica mia a non dare nulla per oro colato...
sembra strano vedere un uomo sposato con un altra..quindi si salta subito alle conclusioni scontate e ovvie...

e ripeto ancora se stò guidando posso vedere qualcuno di sfuggita..perchè stò guidando...
e credo che la strada sia lontanuccia dall'uscita del centro commerciale...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare. Togliti la pulce e non fare danni.
> E questa tua confidente in fondo non è poi tanto affidabile visto che ha già messo la parola crisi di coppia solo perchè ha intravisto di sfuggita lui mano nella mano con un'altra. Magari non era manco lui.
> 
> Secondo me rischi di fare più danni che altro. Parlarne con lui non servirebbe a nulla. Anche fosse un traditore seriale negherebbe tutto e non ti convincerebbe lo stesso.


quindi sto zitta in un angolo con il dubbio atroce?poi esce fuori che era l'amante e io sapevo....non me lo perdonerò mai lo so 
cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzo non so che fare


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ho imparato amica amica mia a non dare nulla per oro colato...
> sembra strano vedere un uomo sposato con un altra..quindi si salta subito alle conclusioni scontate e ovvie...
> 
> e ripeto ancora se stò guidando posso vedere qualcuno di sfuggita..perchè stò guidando...
> e credo che la strada sia lontanuccia dall'uscita del centro commerciale...


a detta sua passavan sulle strisce pedonali beatamente..lui è molto riconoscibile,è davvero molto bello diciamo che salta subito all'occhio..questa mia amica ne è convinta al 100%...di fronte ad una situazione cosi non so davvero piu che fare o pensare...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> quindi sto zitta in un angolo con il dubbio atroce?poi esce fuori che era l'amante e io sapevo....non me lo perdonerò mai lo so
> cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzo non so che fare


Cosa devi perdonarti tu? Ma con cosa fate colazione la mattina, con pane e moralità da quattro denari?


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> quindi sto zitta in un angolo con il dubbio atroce?poi esce fuori che era l'amante e io sapevo....non me lo perdonerò mai lo so
> cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzo non so che fare


Vai dal tipo e gli dici che una persona di tua conoscenza l'ha visto a spasso mano nella mano con un'altra. Vedi che spiegazione ti dà, capisci ben subito se spara fregnacce no?


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa devi perdonarti tu? Ma con cosa fate colazione la mattina, con pane e moralità da quattro denari?


ma scusa un pò eh.....ma tu hai degli amici a cui tieni davvero tanto?ti piace immagino che vengano inculati....non è moralità spiccia la mia..si chiama VOLER DAVVERO BENE AD UNA PERSONA..perchè se me ne fregassi di lei ah a quest'ora me la vivrei bene tranquilla e serena


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai dal tipo e gli dici che una persona di tua conoscenza l'ha visto a spasso mano nella mano con un'altra. Vedi che spiegazione ti dà, capisci ben subito se spara fregnacce no?


come ha detto lothar è difficile che un traditore confessi...io penso più che lui mentirà e cercherà di convincermi che la mia amica ha visto male..ci scommetto quello che vuoi..quindi ragionando con voi sono arrivata ad un punto morto...togliendo il parlare con leiarlare con lui e sentirmi raccontare cacate,parlare con lui che mi dice che ha l'amante e che la lascerà(e poi magari non lo fa),parlare con lui che fa scoppiare un casino. parlare con lui che è innocente e ci faccio una figura di merda assurda...vedo questa situazione complicatissima in ogni caso


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> beh ma è relativo lothar tu magari sei uno scaltro sto qua invece è un pirla non so che dirti mai mi sarei immaginata da lui una roba simile



mah..poi se capisco bene in paese vicino,mi sembra follia.io le rarissime volte che siamo stati vicini per strada,e'stato nella grande citta' a 20km dal mio paese,in zone dove non conosco nessuno.
Poi Sybil io quando la moglie era incinta,le altre proprio non le vedevo...quindi mi sembra molto strana la cosa.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> come ha detto lothar è difficile che un traditore confessi...io penso più che lui mentirà e cercherà di convincermi che la mia amica ha visto male..ci scommetto quello che vuoi..quindi ragionando con voi sono arrivata ad un punto morto...togliendo il parlare con leiarlare con lui e sentirmi raccontare cacate,parlare con lui che mi dice che ha l'amante e che la lascerà(e poi magari non lo fa),parlare con lui che fa scoppiare un casino. parlare con lui che è innocente e ci faccio una figura di merda assurda...vedo questa situazione complicatissima in ogni caso


Eh cara, devi prendere il coraggio per mano se vuoi fare qualcosa. Hai comunque la seconda opzione no? Ovvero: me ne sto seduta sulla riva del fiume aspettando l'eventuale morto.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mah..poi se capisco bene in paese vicino,mi sembra follia.io le rarissime volte che siamo stati vicini per strada,e'stato nella grande citta' a 20km dal mio paese,in zone dove non conosco nessuno.
> Poi Sybil io quando la moglie era incinta,le altre proprio non le vedevo...quindi mi sembra molto strana la cosa.


lothar tu magari non sei un vile come lui..tradisci(non approvo il tradimento ma non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno) ma non in un momento cosi delicato..tutto è relativo...


----------



## Circe (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Circe,ora o dopo che è nato il bimbo???


io penso che dovresti andare da lui e dirgli: se non racconti a tua moglie che razza di uomo sei, lo faro' io dopo il parto. Alcuni dei miei amici sapevano che mio marito mi tradiva da anni. Quando ho scoperto tutto li ho odiati. E li ho ritenuti infami. Se tu tieni alla tua amica, informala e poi di quello che succederà al matrimonio saranno responsabili moglie e marito. Odio chi non vede, non sente e non parla. E' una forma di vigliaccheria che qui dentro spopola. Se io tengo ad un amico non fingo con lui. Se la storia è all'inizio con la rossa, potrebbe interromperla.....se tu lasci perdere potrebbe anche diventare una cosa importante che ne sai?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> a detta sua passavan sulle strisce pedonali beatamente..lui è molto riconoscibile,è davvero molto bello diciamo che salta subito all'occhio..questa mia amica ne è convinta al 100%...di fronte ad una situazione cosi non so davvero piu che fare o pensare...


una cosa e certa...
io non metterei la pulce all'orecchio su una cosa del genere..su una cosa che non ho nemmeno visto con i miei occhi ad una persona che aspetta un bimbo....
non è una prova certa...

non sconvolgerei la vita di una persona...perchè questo accadrebbe,,riflettici


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ho imparato amica amica mia a non dare nulla per oro colato...
> sembra strano vedere un uomo sposato con un altra..quindi si salta subito alle conclusioni scontate e ovvie...
> 
> e ripeto ancora se stò guidando posso vedere qualcuno di sfuggita..perchè stò guidando...
> e credo che la strada sia lontanuccia dall'uscita del centro commerciale...



la penso esattamente così :up:


----------



## Circe (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non ti mettere in mezzo...riservatezza.
> è una bruta faccenda, come tutte le tresche.
> 
> Una sola cosa mi sfugge....sicuramente questa Cecilia è impegnata nel portare
> ...


già.....


----------



## Circe (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa devi perdonarti tu? Ma con cosa fate colazione la mattina, con pane e moralità da quattro denari?


sembri un'isola.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sembri un'isola.


Cioè?  Vergine?


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare,annuccia,farfalla, e circe quoto tutte e 4..ma è un bel conflitto interiore..da una parte la penso come Circe,ho una visione della faccenda molto simile alla tua..odio il non agire e stare a guardare passivamente ciò che accade specie se si tratta di 1 persona a cui tengo molto....però Annuccia  Viola  e farfalla pensano che non avendo visto io con i miei occhi e potendomi sbagliare,cosi come la mia fonte potrebbe essere non attendibile o meglio ancora la presunta rossa potrebbe essere un parente è meglio che non faccia un danno e me ne stia....NON SO DAVVERO CHE FARE SONO COMBATTUTISSIMA


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> viola di mare,annuccia,farfalla, e circe quoto tutte e 4..ma è un bel conflitto interiore..da una parte la penso come Circe,ho una visione della faccenda molto simile alla tua..odio il non agire e stare a guardare passivamente ciò che accade specie se si tratta di 1 persona a cui tengo molto....però Annuccia  Viola  e farfalla pensano che non avendo visto io con i miei occhi e potendomi sbagliare,cosi come la mia fonte potrebbe essere non attendibile o meglio ancora la presunta rossa potrebbe essere un parente è meglio che non faccia un danno e me ne stia....NON SO DAVVERO CHE FARE SONO COMBATTUTISSIMA


Ho la strana sensazione che le mie irrilevanti opinioni siano davvero irrilevanti... LOL


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

grazie comunque a tutti..preziosi consigli mi sono stati dati:up:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho la strana sensazione che le mie irrilevanti opinioni siano davvero irrilevanti... LOL


no no kid pardon,se non ti ho citato....però citavo le loro visioni perchè sono totalmente contrapposte l'una all'altra..anche tu e altre persone del forum mi siete stati di grande aiuto :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> e pensa se invece è l'amante...povera amica mia...tradita dal marito e dalla sua amica che sapeva e taceva...cmq farfalla io i miei parenti non li tengo per mano..manco gli amici..è un gesto che ho sempre riservato solo ad un patner o alle elementari agli amichetti..ma tutto è relativo ovvio...non escludo nulla..a me però puzza e puzza anche tanto...loro due soli per mano ma che bisogno c'è di prendere una per mano?!?!?!...capisco di piu a braccetto... ma dare la mano boh...è più da coppietta


Ma non puoi misurare questo gesto su quello che tu faresti o no
A me capita di prendere la mano di un amico, magari due minuti, magari mentre parliamo e ci stiamo confidando una cosa....
Boh....


----------



## Circe (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè?  Vergine?


un'isola sentimentale.
 non si fa toccare dai sentimenti, dai valori, dalle amicizie...... almeno su questo forum questo trasmette.
*ovvio è la mia personalissima impressione*. 
Poi nella vita reale potrebbe essere diverso.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no no kid pardon,se non ti ho citato....però citavo le loro visioni perchè sono totalmente contrapposte l'una all'altra..anche tu e altre persone del forum mi siete stati di grande aiuto :mexican:


Tranquilla, è la dura legge dei forum. Se non sei un utente assiduo, diventi trasparente. :mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (4 Aprile 2013)

Sybill...starsene zitti no,ti capisco,se vedessi io (io) la moglie di un mio amico in atteggiamenti inequivocabili lui lo saprebbe tempo 10 minuti.
La cosa secondo me sta' in questi termini : parlare ora con lui non serve a niente,prevedo gia' una fragorosa risata e un "ma cosa vai a pensare..." e nel caso avesse veramente la _commare  _diventerebbe piu' imprendibile di Lupin.
Io personalmente,avessi tempo e voglia,cercherei di "approfondire" la cosa,e se lo sgamassi di persona a quel punto lo affronterei,senza trasformarmi in un detective....ovvio.


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> e pensa se invece è l'amante...povera amica mia...tradita dal marito e dalla sua amica che sapeva e taceva...cmq farfalla io i miei parenti non li tengo per mano..manco gli amici..è un gesto che ho sempre riservato solo ad un patner o alle elementari agli amichetti..ma tutto è relativo ovvio...non escludo nulla..a me però puzza e puzza anche tanto...loro due soli per mano ma che bisogno c'è di prendere una per mano?!?!?!...capisco di piu a braccetto... ma dare la mano boh...è più da coppietta


Idem quoto, anche io al massimo prendo a braccetto, ma anche questo è un gesto che faccio raramente. Voglio anche capire un saluto più affettuoso, in determinate situazioni, ma deve essere un'amicizia talmente forte che il mio compagno non può non conoscere.

In ogni caso per il momento non dire nulla, la tua amica è incita e non è il caso di parlare di certe cose. Non parlare assolutamente con lei, perché lui potrebbe rigirare la frittata.
La cosa mi puzza, lui fa più tardi a lavoro, è stato visto in giro mano nella mano con una rossa...a me non mi convince proprio.
Comunque prenderei con le pinze quello che ti ha detto l'altra amica, perché nemmeno questo mi convince.
E' pur vero che non ha la tua stessa confidenza con Cecilia, ma se fosse così pura come dici, immagina una rottura con il marito...e non le fa nemmeno una chiamata per sapere come sta? Soprattutto sapendo della gravidanza? E che razza di amica sarebbe?

Io farei così, una cosa del tutto fuori di testa. Cerca di capire meglio l'amica che ha visto Gian. Con tutta la buona volontà sono più propensa a credere che abbia pensato ad un tradimento (e qui si spiegherebbe il perché non abbia chiamato l'amica) che alla rottura. Scopri bene il giorno e l'ora in cui l'ha visto, magari con un po' di fortuna potresti incontrarlo tu.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non puoi misurare questo gesto su quello che tu faresti o no
> A me capita di prendere la mano di un amico, *magari due minuti, magari mentre parliamo e ci stiamo confidando una cosa....
> *Boh....


nel frattempo la sfiga vuole che io passi di li...
racconto tutto a tuo marito...
et voilà...


ricordi farfy il mio 3d sulla profumeria???


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Salve gente del forum,
> sono in un bel casino e non so che fare:
> Cecilia(nome di fantasia) è una mia cara amica,ha 30 anni sposata da 2 anni e aspetta un bimbo.
> Ha sempre avuto un rapporto solido e a mio parere molto bello con il suo patner,uomo per cui ho grande stima.
> ...


io mi farei i cazzi miei...
o al limite se proprio non ce la faccio 
parlo con Gian...
Fonti attendibili al 100% non ce ne sono


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

kid non fare l'offeso...:mrgreen: la vedo molto come te,ma siete in tanti a rispondere e non riesco a  quotare tutti i messaggi...Eliade...ottimo consiglio,mi informerò su orario etc non c'avevo pensato:up: devo togliermi sto peso...devo sapere a tutti i costi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> e pensa se invece è l'amante...povera amica mia...tradita dal marito e dalla sua amica che sapeva e taceva...cmq farfalla io i miei parenti non li tengo per mano..manco gli amici..è un gesto che ho sempre riservato solo ad un patner o alle elementari agli amichetti..ma tutto è relativo ovvio...non escludo nulla..a me però puzza e puzza anche tanto...loro due soli per mano ma che bisogno c'è di prendere una per mano?!?!?!...capisco di piu a braccetto... ma dare la mano boh...è più da coppietta


Ciao. Effettivamente io non giro mano nella mano con i miei amici, però è capitato che girassimo sottobraccio... ma non siamo tutti uguali. Ti dico cosa penso: la tua amica è stata molto avventata e indiscreta, nonchè un po' pettegola. Mettiamo che abbia visto giusto: io al suo posto prima di raccontare una cosa del genere, con discrezione mi sarei informata su come stavano le cose tra i tuoi amici. E poi non avrei detto nulla, perdonami, neppure a te. A me è capitata una situazione del genere e non sono certo andata di corsa a parlarne con amici comuni, tra le altre cose per non metterli nella situazione in cui ti trovi tu. Non so in che rapporti tu sia con Gian... se fosse un mio amico, io andrei da lui e gli direi solo che ti è arrivata questa voce, e che hai pensato di informarlo prima che arrivi a sua moglie da qualcun altro, senza pretendere TU spiegazioni alle quali non hai diritto. Perchè quasi sicuramente la voce arriverà pure a lei. Comunque siano andate le cose, il fatto che lui sappia lo potrà mettere in condizione di non turbare la moglie, che è la cosa più importante ora.  Poi magari lui si mette a ridere perchè l'hanno visto con sua cugina e a te passa pure l'angoscia.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sybill...starsene zitti no,ti capisco,se vedessi io (io) la moglie di un mio amico in atteggiamenti inequivocabili lui lo saprebbe tempo 10 minuti.
> La cosa secondo me sta' in questi termini : parlare ora con lui non serve a niente,prevedo gia' una fragorosa risata e un "ma cosa vai a pensare..." e nel caso avesse veramente la _commare  _diventerebbe piu' imprendibile di Lupin.
> Io personalmente,avessi tempo e voglia,cercherei di "approfondire" la cosa,e se lo sgamassi di persona a quel punto lo affronterei,senza trasformarmi in un detective....ovvio.


quoto quoto e riquoto:up:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

anche parlarne con gian presenta dei rischi mica da ridere

se ha la codona di paglia, potrebbe andare dalla moglie per avvertirla che tu vuoi seminare zizzania per un fatto che ti è stato riferito, senti senti!,  da una terza persona, stronza pure lei:mrgreen:... ocio!


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> kid non fare l'offeso...:mrgreen: la vedo molto come te,ma siete in tanti a rispondere e non riesco a  quotare tutti i messaggi...Eliade...ottimo consiglio,mi informerò su orario etc non c'avevo pensato:up: devo togliermi sto peso...devo sapere a tutti i costi..


Ma no tranquilla, è il "problema" di ogni forum. Si creano "fazioni" e alleanze con il tempo. Se ti volti un attimo e poi ritorni è già tanto che non ti devi ripresentare. :mrgreen:

Ma non è una critica, è il mondo del web, figurati.

Io incazzato? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> *anche parlarne con gian presenta dei rischi mica da ridere
> *
> se ha la codona di paglia, potrebbe andare dalla moglie per avvertirla che tu vuoi seminare zizzania per un fatto che ti è stato riferito, senti senti!, da una terza persona, stronza pure lei:mrgreen:... ocio!


EH.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Effettivamente io non giro mano nella mano con i miei amici, però è capitato che girassimo sottobraccio... ma non siamo tutti uguali. Ti dico cosa penso: la tua amica è stata molto avventata e indiscreta, nonchè un po' pettegola. Mettiamo che abbia visto giusto: io al suo posto prima di raccontare una cosa del genere, con discrezione mi sarei informata su come stavano le cose tra i tuoi amici. E poi non avrei detto nulla, perdonami, neppure a te. A me è capitata una situazione del genere e non sono certo andata di corsa a parlarne con amici comuni, tra le altre cose per non metterli nella situazione in cui ti trovi tu. Non so in che rapporti tu sia con Gian... se fosse un mio amico, io andrei da lui e gli direi solo che ti è arrivata questa voce, e che hai pensato di informarlo prima che arrivi a sua moglie da qualcun altro, senza pretendere TU spiegazioni alle quali non hai diritto. Perchè quasi sicuramente la voce arriverà pure a lei. Comunque siano andate le cose, il fatto che lui sappia lo potrà mettere in condizione di non turbare la moglie, che è la cosa più importante ora.  Poi magari lui si mette a ridere perchè l'hanno visto con sua cugina e a te passa pure l'angoscia.


ciao sbriciolata,sul fatto che la mia amica sia stata avventata okay,ma lei, ripeto, non ha visto il tutto come tradimento ma non sentendo Cecilia da un bel pò pensava che fossero in fase di separazione,penso che una persona per arrivare a pensare che una coppia si stia separando ha trovato l'atteggiamento di Gian con la rossa molto intimo...è tutto un casino qui.. perchè anche parlandone con il gian potrebbe mentire e potrebbe darmi della pazza per mascherare la sua bella storiella...ti giuro sono nella merda più totale ... non sai quanto adoro Cecilia


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche parlarne con gian presenta dei rischi mica da ridere
> 
> se ha la codona di paglia, potrebbe andare dalla moglie per avvertirla che tu vuoi seminare zizzania per un fatto che ti è stato riferito, senti senti!,  da una terza persona, stronza pure lei:mrgreen:... ocio!


:up: questa è la mia paura più grande..fare un gran danno e rovinare la nostra amicizia...lui potrebbe rigirarsi la fritatta com vuole..non lo conosco a fondo in fin dei conti..


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche parlarne con gian presenta dei rischi mica da ridere
> 
> se ha la codona di paglia, potrebbe andare dalla moglie per avvertirla che tu vuoi seminare zizzania per un fatto che ti è stato riferito, senti senti!, da una terza persona, stronza pure lei:mrgreen:... ocio!


ma infatti io gli direi solo di stare all'occhio perchè a me è stata riferita la cosa, e se è arrivata a me può arrivare alla moglie, e assicurerei di non aver intenzione di dire assolutamente nulla a lei. Ma solo se lui fosse un mio amico e avessi la confidenza necessaria. Perchè se lui era con l'amante è stato un bel po' coglione... un centro commerciale del paese vicino? ma scherziamo?


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> :up: questa è la mia paura più grande..fare un gran danno e rovinare la nostra amicizia...lui potrebbe rigirarsi la fritatta com vuole..non lo conosco a fondo in fin dei conti..


la tresca è quasi certa.
Non ammetterà mai nulla, tantomeno con te,
questo è altrettanto certo.

agisci con cautela e segui i saggi consigli che ti sono stati forniti.
:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ciao sbriciolata,sul fatto che la mia amica sia stata avventata okay,ma lei, ripeto, non ha visto il tutto come tradimento ma non sentendo Cecilia da un bel pò pensava che fossero in fase di separazione,penso che una persona per arrivare a pensare che una coppia si stia separando ha trovato l'atteggiamento di Gian con la rossa molto intimo...è tutto un casino qui.. perchè anche parlandone con il gian potrebbe mentire e potrebbe darmi della pazza per mascherare la sua bella storiella...ti giuro sono nella merda più totale ... non sai quanto adoro Cecilia


ma mica gli devi fare l'interrogatorio. Saresti proprio fuori luogo, peraltro. Io gli direi : guarda, mi è arrivata questa voce, sappilo perchè come è arrivata a me può arrivare pure a tua moglie, a me dispiacerebbe che lei soffrisse, tanto di dovevo dire e il resto sono fatti tuoi.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> :up: questa è la mia paura più grande..fare un gran danno e rovinare la nostra amicizia..*.lui potrebbe rigirarsi la fritatta com vuole..non lo conosco a fondo in fin dei conti*..



già
e lo farà...
garantito!:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica gli devi fare l'interrogatorio. Saresti proprio fuori luogo, peraltro. Io gli direi : guarda, mi è arrivata questa voce, sappilo perchè come è arrivata a me può arrivare pure a tua moglie, a me dispiacerebbe che lei soffrisse, tanto di dovevo dire e il resto sono fatti tuoi.


Bravissima. :up:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> :up: questa è la mia paura più grande..fare un gran danno e rovinare la nostra amicizia...lui potrebbe rigirarsi la fritatta com vuole..non lo conosco a fondo in fin dei conti..


in effetti..
se la faccenda è vera...se lui davvero ha l'amante certo non te lo conferma...
anzi starà più attento la prosima volta..

se invece si tratta di una parente..di un'amica..se anche cecilia sa che erano insieme...fai la figura della pettegola che salta a conclusioni affrettate...

quindi...

se c'è del marcio prioma o poi stai serena che viene a galla...
specie se il tipo è sproveduto...

tu non devi sentirti in colpa se fosse vero...perchè non ne eri certa, non li ha visti tu...hai poco in mano per sentirti in crisi con la coscienza..


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti io gli direi solo di stare all'occhio perchè a me è stata riferita la cosa, e se è arrivata a me può arrivare alla moglie, e assicurerei di non aver intenzione di dire assolutamente nulla a lei. Ma solo se lui fosse un mio amico e avessi la confidenza necessaria. Perchè se lui era con l'amante è stato un bel po' coglione... un centro commerciale del paese vicino? ma scherziamo?


Sbri in verità nemmeno questo mi convince, cioè il riferire a lui il pettegolezzo.
Perché dovesse scoppiare la bomba tra di loro, oppure la voce arrivare a lei, lui potrebbe sempre dire, in un momento d'ira, che sybill sapeva delle voci e non le ha detto nulla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sbri in verità nemmeno questo mi convince, cioè il riferire a lui il pettegolezzo.
> Perché dovesse scoppiare la bomba tra di loro, oppure la voce arrivare a lei, lui potrebbe sempre dire, in un momento d'ira, che sybill sapeva delle voci e non le ha detto nulla...


ma un pettegolezzo, appunto, deve essere trattato come tale. Se tu ritieni , avvisi la persona per metterla in guardia del pettegolezzo. Sybill non ha visto nulla con i suoi occhi, non ha nessuna verità in tasca. Non escludere neppure che l'amica possa avere delle mire su Gian e stia montando un caso. Non sarebbe la prima volta.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

bene,in ogni caso sono nella merda..so troppo o so solamente un pettegolezzo,lui potrebbe dirlio a Cecilia per pararsi le ciappette e farei una figura del cavolo con lei in ogni caso..odio avere le mani legate lo odiooooo


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma un pettegolezzo, appunto, deve essere trattato come tale. Se tu ritieni , avvisi la persona per metterla in guardia del pettegolezzo. Sybill non ha visto nulla con i suoi occhi, non ha nessuna verità in tasca. *Non escludere neppure che l'amica possa avere delle mire su Gian e stia montando un caso. Non sarebbe la prima volta.*


Ho già insinuato dubbi sull'amica che ha visto il tutto...quoto.:up:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma un pettegolezzo, appunto, deve essere trattato come tale. Se tu ritieni , avvisi la persona per metterla in guardia del pettegolezzo. Sybill non ha visto nulla con i suoi occhi, non ha nessuna verità in tasca. Non escludere neppure che l'amica possa avere delle mire su Gian e stia montando un caso. Non sarebbe la prima volta.


mire su Gian..lo escludo fortemente...la mia amica è felicemente fidanzata da 4 anni e convive aahaha lo escludo fortemente..e poi non avrebe nulla e dico NULLA  da invidiare a Cecilia...e non è una persona cattiva anzi..forse troppo buona


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mire su Gian..lo escludo fortemente...la mia amica è felicemente fidanzata da 4 anni e convive aahaha lo escludo fortemente..e poi non avrebe nulla e dico NULLA  da invidiare a Cecilia...e non è una persona cattiva anzi..forse troppo buona


Chissà perchè non credo più ai "felicemente fidanzati".


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lothar tu magari non sei un vile come lui..tradisci(non approvo il tradimento ma non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno) ma non in un momento cosi delicato..tutto è relativo...


mi fai venire in mente una cosa...
 qualche anno fa' incontro per caso tipa sposata,l'invito al bar per ape..poi fuori chiaccheriamo,ne baci ne abbracci..be'2 gg dopo mia moglie viene''avvisata''da amica.Che le racconta come io fossi in evidente assetto da''conquista''..e la tipa molto interessata...ed era vero ...ovvio nego..ma non ti dico il casino!!!
Non mi hai mai detto chi fosse...l'amica..ma sapessi quanto l'ho odiata...............quindi Sybill,,,,,ocio


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Chissà perchè non credo più ai "felicemente fidanzati".


Kid,ma tu pensi che io mi fiderei di una cosa riferita da una persona su cui ho forti dubbi e che conosco appena? si sono felicemente fidanzati e conosco bene entrami perchè è una vita che sono nel mio gruppo..non ho dubbi slla sua buona fede..ma allo stesso tempo chi è sta rossa?se non ci fosse nulla tra di loro??boh


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai venire in mente una cosa...
> qualche anno fa' incontro per caso tipa sposata,l'invito al bar per ape..poi fuori chiaccheriamo,ne baci ne abbracci..be'2 gg dopo mia moglie viene''avvisata''da amica.Che le racconta come io fossi in evidente assetto da''conquista''..e la tipa molto interessata...ed era vero ...ovvio nego..ma non ti dico il casino!!!
> Non mi hai mai detto chi fosse...l'amica..ma sapessi quanto l'ho odiata...............quindi Sybill,,,,,ocio


ahahaha quindi dici di non farmi nemico Gian....ma si fotta Gian, io spero di non perdere l'amicizia di Cecilia!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> bene,in ogni caso sono nella merda..so troppo o so solamente un pettegolezzo,lui potrebbe *dirlio a Cecilia per pararsi le ciappette e farei una figura del cavolo con lei in ogni caso*..odio avere le mani legate lo odiooooo


questa era lòa terza ipotesi che ho dimenticato...

vedrai che è tutta una storia finta...
un film ...

tu non raccontarlo a nessuno..non fare come l'amica tua...a questo proposito spero che lei lo abbia detto solo a te..
perchè sai ci stà un attimo a fare il giro del mondo...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Idem quoto, anche io al massimo prendo a braccetto, ma anche questo è un gesto che faccio raramente. Voglio anche capire un saluto più affettuoso, in *determinate situazioni, ma deve essere un'amicizia talmente forte che il mio compagno non può non conoscere.
> 
> *In ogni caso per il momento non dire nulla, la tua amica è incita e non è il caso di parlare di certe cose. Non parlare assolutamente con lei, perché lui potrebbe rigirare la frittata.
> La cosa mi puzza, lui fa più tardi a lavoro, è stato visto in giro mano nella mano con una rossa...a me non mi convince proprio.
> ...


E magari sua moglie la conosce la rossa....come facciamo a saperlo?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nel frattempo la sfiga vuole che io passi di li...
> racconto tutto a tuo marito...
> et voilà...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E magari sua moglie la conosce la rossa....come facciamo a saperlo?


mmm e vado da Cecilia e le dico ma tu hai amiche rosse?tuo marito?lei mi chiede perchè e io che dico...curiosità?e poi te lo vedi Gian che va con 1 amica della moglie a far shopping....magari andavano a vedere insieme la casa che lui e cecilia stanno per comprare


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahaha quindi dici di non farmi nemico Gian....ma si fotta Gian, io spero di non perdere l'amicizia di Cecilia!


....invornitella ascolta......ovvio che i miei sospetti li ho...se e'chi penso io,l'ha fatto per invidia...avrebbe voluto essere lei mia''preda''.questo per dirti.....non credere a questi racconti...ma anche che come dicono a Napoli'''se felice vuoi campare..cazzi tuoi di devi fare''


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questa era lòa terza ipotesi che ho dimenticato...
> 
> vedrai che è tutta una storia finta...
> un film ...
> ...


sta zitta sta zitta anche perchè è lei che ha visto,è ancora piu immischiata di me in questa storia..sai io posso dire a Cecilia che me l'ha detto lei,quindi la figura di merda peggiore ce la fa lei se è una bufala....ma io non mi reputo cosi un infame!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmm e vado da Cecilia e le dico ma tu hai amiche rosse?tuo marito?lei mi chiede perchè e io che dico...curiosità?e poi te lo vedi Gian che va con 1 amica della moglie a far shopping....magari andavano a vedere insieme la casa che lui e cecilia stanno per comprare


Ma tu a lei secondo me non devi dire niente 
io non so che tipo sia Gian. Io con il mio amico mentre aspetto che i nostri figli finiscano gli allenamenti spesso vado al centro commerciale e faccio acquisti, e esco con lui con i sacchetti e magari in un momento in cui lui dice una cosa mi viene da prendergli la mano e magari la mia vicina passa di li e probabilmente pensa quello che ha pensato la tua amica
Questa è una versione, l'altra è che la rossa sia l'amante. Te la senti di rischiare di fare la figura della pettegola con il 50% di possibilità di dire una minchiata?
Virgole a piacere


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> quoto quoto e riquoto:up:



ma scusa semplicemnete dire a Gian 
che girano delle notizie sul suo conto 
e che indipendentemente siano vere o no
ti dispiacerebbe che la Cecilia soffrisse

non è che devi andare là ed accusarlo di chissacosa 
e neanceh fare la detective che faresti una figura barbina 
se lo scoprisse lui ed anche la tua amica Cecila...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusa semplicemnete dire a Gian
> che girano delle notizie sul suo conto
> e che indipendentemente siano vere o no
> ti dispiacerebbe che la Cecilia soffrisse
> ...


si effettivamente ne uscirei neutrale dalla chiaccherata con gian.senza che lui si incazzi e che mi rigiri la fritatta a suo piacimento..metterlo solo in guardia che qualcuno sa....bella pensata lunapiena..grazie:uperò se lui mi dice che sono cacate starà solo piu attento la prossima volta a non farsi beccare con l'amante magari..mmmh


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> sta zitta sta zitta anche perchè è lei che ha visto,è ancora piu immischiata di me in questa storia..sai io posso dire a Cecilia che me l'ha detto lei,quindi la figura di merda peggiore ce la fa lei se è una bufala....ma io non mi reputo cosi un infame!!!


però scusa qui il problema non è tanto fare una figura di merda..ma è insinuare un qualcosa che non sai sia vero...
e anche se dici che lo ha visto un'altra..la pulce è piantata...
e se niente è vero metti l'inferno in casa...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *la tresca è quasi certa.*
> Non ammetterà mai nulla, tantomeno con te,
> questo è altrettanto certo.
> 
> ...


Ma non è veroooo.... c'è una possibilità che ci sia una tresca se, primo fosse stato davvero lui in giro con un'altra, secondo che ci sia stato tradimento vero. 

Vi racconto un anedotto per farvi capire come queste cose possano portare disastri :

3 anni fa quando ancora le cose tra me e la mia inquilina ancora non erano distrutte io sono dovuto andare ad un corso. Le avevo detto del corso ma lei se ne era dimenticata. 
Mia figlia si ammala e la maestra dell'asilo  chiamandomi in ufficio non mi trova. Il mio collega risponde che non ero in ufficio.
Quando hanno chiamato la madre dicendo che io non ero in ufficio, una voce di sottofondo ha detto "noo non dirglielo. Chissà che sta facendo e con chi??" .... che litigata quella sera.... eppure io ero ad un corso. Davvero.
Basta davvero poco a creare casini anche quando non c'è nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> si effettivamente ne uscirei neutrale dalla chiaccherata con gian.senza che lui si incazzi e che mi rigiri la fritatta a suo piacimento..metterlo solo in guardia che qualcuno sa....bella pensata lunapiena..grazie:uperò se lui mi dice che sono cacate starà solo piu attento la prossima volta a non farsi beccare con l'amante magari..mmmh


ma non vale, l'avevo detto pure io...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: comunque secondo me è la cosa migliore, tu non fai la figura della pettegola e lui, in ogni caso, ha modo di ... ehm... proteggere la moglie, diciamo. Una rossa, eh?Rossa, in un centro commerciale del paese vicino, in pieno giorno, mano nella mano... dovrebbe chiedere la protezione del wwf, secondo me, perchè se continua così rischia l'estinzione, comunque...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> si effettivamente ne uscirei neutrale dalla chiaccherata con gian.senza che lui si incazzi e che mi rigiri la fritatta a suo piacimento..metterlo solo in guardia che qualcuno sa....bella pensata lunapiena..grazie:uperò se lui mi dice che sono cacate starà solo piu attento la prossima volta a non farsi beccare con l'amante magari..mmmh


Ma chi sa se è vero ceh era l'amante ,un'amica o una che aiutava solo ad attraversare la strada...
comunque sia bisognerebbe sempre pesare le notizie riportate...
fai dei volantini spargili per la città con scritto:
ocio che ti vedo Gian:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai venire in mente una cosa...
> qualche anno fa' incontro per caso tipa sposata,l'invito al bar per ape..poi fuori chiaccheriamo,ne baci ne abbracci..be'2 gg dopo mia moglie viene''avvisata''da amica.Che le racconta come io fossi in evidente assetto da''conquista''..e la tipa molto interessata...ed era vero ...ovvio nego..ma non ti dico il casino!!!
> Non mi hai mai detto chi fosse...l'amica..ma sapessi quanto l'ho odiata...............quindi Sybill,,,,,ocio


Ocio amico...
La tigre ti ha teso un'imboscata....
Sappilo le mogli sono tutte amiche del demonio...
Ne sanno una più del diavolo...

Ocio...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non vale, l'avevo detto pure io...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: comunque secondo me è la cosa migliore, tu non fai la figura della pettegola e lui, in ogni caso, ha modo di ... ehm... proteggere la moglie, diciamo. Una rossa, eh?Rossa, in un centro commerciale del paese vicino, in pieno giorno, mano nella mano... dovrebbe chiedere la protezione del wwf, secondo me, perchè se continua così rischia l'estinzione, comunque...


scusa Sbriciolata,mi devo esser persa un tuo messaggiograzie anche a te sei illuminate,,cmq basta farò cosi dirò a gian che giran strane voci su di lui..io ferma non ci sto almeno se quello è colpevole verrà messo in guardia..quella rossa rischia si ahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmm e vado da Cecilia e le dico ma tu hai amiche rosse?tuo marito?lei mi chiede perchè e io che dico...curiosità?e poi te lo vedi Gian che va con 1 amica della moglie a far shopping....magari andavano a vedere insieme la casa che lui e cecilia stanno per comprare


Ma voi vivete in grande città o in paesello...?


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non è veroooo.... c'è una possibilità che ci sia una tresca se, primo fosse stato davvero lui in giro con un'altra, secondo che ci sia stato tradimento vero.
> 
> Vi racconto un anedotto per farvi capire come queste cose possano portare disastri :
> 
> ...


aahaha mi piace che vieni cazziato quando non hai tradito davvero ahahahaah è il colmo


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma voi vivete in grande città o in paesello...?


in un paese,12.000 anime....il luogo dell'incriminazione cmq è un grosso centro commerciale vicino al paese, gian è stato sgamato mentre attraversava la strada mano nella mano con una rossa..visti dalla mia amica in macchina


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però scusa qui il problema non è tanto fare una figura di merda..ma è insinuare un qualcosa che non sai sia vero...
> e anche se dici che lo ha visto un'altra..la pulce è piantata...
> e se niente è vero metti l'inferno in casa...


quoto


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non è veroooo.... c'è una possibilità che ci sia una tresca se,
> primo fosse stato davvero lui in giro con un'altra,
> secondo che ci sia stato tradimento vero.
> 
> Vi racconto un anedotto per farvi capire come queste cose possano portare disastri :


certo che può non essere vero quello che stiamo pensando...:up:
ma come è possibile escludere a priori che invece non sia vero il contrario?
In altri termini, come possiamo (ed è stato già fatto da diverse persone)
dire che sicuramente nel tipo c'era un atteggiamento innocente?
intanto abbiamo due cose, era lui con la rossa ed è stato riconosciuto
(da una donna che ben lo conosceva da prima), secondo c'è la notizia
di una crisi interna alla coppia. questa è una cosa da accertare
che se vera, spiega tante cose.

sulla tua seconda affermazione sono invece d'accordo, infatti è meglio
che in questi casi prima di impelagarsi si agisca con estrema cautela ed accertando effettivamente
come stanno le cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> *scusa Sbriciolata,mi devo esser persa un tuo messa*ggiograzie anche a te sei illuminate,,cmq basta farò cosi dirò a gian che giran strane voci su di lui..io ferma non ci sto almeno se quello è colpevole verrà messo in guardia..quella rossa rischia si ahahahaha


stavo scherzando, figurati:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


sai farfy..odio i dubbi..
i dubbi sono peggio della certezza
perchè fanno giri più larghi
perchè occupano più spazio...

perchè non sanno bene dove andare...
la certezza per quanto male faccia è unica..è quella.

se una mia amica avesse un dubbio che mi riguardi, preferirei di gran lunga che si astenesse dal raccontarmelo.


----------



## celafarò (4 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lei è incinta al quinto mese. Adesso come adesso le serve tranquillità e non un casino. Se affronti lui, visto che è un coglione, è facile che il casino scoppia eccome. Fatti i cazzi tuoi, almeno per il momento.


Ti parla una donna che ha scoperto dei tradimenti di suo marito incinta di 3 mesi.Non puoi nemmeno immaginare cosa significhi una simile esperienza in gravidanza.Quello che non perdonerò MAI a quell'idiota,non sono i tradimenti in sè,ma l'avermi tolto la gioia della maternità.Aspettare un bambino,dovrebbe essere il periodo più bello della propria vita.Dirglielo ora le causerebbe solo un trauma e un dolore come pochi.Ti consiglio di attendere,aspetta che partorisca,lasciale un po' di tempo per riprendersi anche dalla tempesta ormonale e poi,eventualmente,affronta la questione.Di certo da amica il tacere non ti farebbe onore,ma posticipare la rilevazione è doveroso.Ricorda che non potrai sapere come reagirà e se possono esserci ripercussioni sul nascituro.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ti parla una donna che ha scoperto dei tradimenti di suo marito incinta di 3 mesi.Non puoi nemmeno immaginare cosa significhi una simile esperienza in gravidanza.Quello che non perdonerò MAI a quell'idiota,non sono i tradimenti in sè,ma l'avermi tolto la gioia della maternità.Aspettare un bambino,dovrebbe essere il periodo più bello della propria vita.Dirglielo ora le causerebbe solo un trauma e un dolore come pochi.Ti consiglio di attendere,aspetta che partorisca,lasciale un po' di tempo per riprendersi anche dalla tempesta ormonale e poi,eventualmente,affronta la questione.Di certo da amica il tacere non ti farebbe onore,ma posticipare la rilevazione è doveroso.Ricorda che non potrai sapere come reagirà e se possono esserci ripercussioni sul nascituro.


Ciao mi dispiace molto per quello che hai subito....comunquesi si a lei è fuori questione che io vada a spiegare la vicenda,non voglio darle preoccupazioni o ansie voglio che si goda in pace la sua maternità...pensavo in buon modo di affrontare il marito dicendogli che girano strane voci su di lui,e che è meglio se in sto periodo sta un pò più dietro a sua moglie..poi si vedrà non ho alcuna intenzione di sfasciare una famiglia per un fatto che potrebbe essere solamente un malinteso...


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Ciao mi dispiace molto per quello che hai subito....comunquesi si a lei è fuori questione che io vada a spiegare la vicenda,non voglio darle preoccupazioni o ansie voglio che si goda in pace la sua maternità...pensavo in buon modo di affrontare il marito dicendogli che girano strane voci su di lui,e che è meglio se in sto periodo sta un pò più dietro a sua moglie..poi si vedrà non ho alcuna intenzione di sfasciare una famiglia per un fatto che potrebbe essere solamente un malinteso...


Prima di parlare con lui, accertati dell'ora e del giorno in cui è stato visto...così dalla sua reazioni saprai qualcosina di più.


----------



## ilnikko (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma chi sa se è vero ceh era l'amante ,un'amica o una che aiutava solo ad attraversare la strada...
> comunque sia bisognerebbe sempre pesare le notizie riportate...
> fai dei volantini spargili per la città con scritto:
> ocio che ti vedo Gian:mrgreen:


Mah...francamente mi sembra piu' "lineare" la cosa,nel senso che il dubbio ce lo stiamo facendo venire qui nel 3D,chi ha fatto la confidenza dubbi non ne aveva proprio,tant'è che pensava che i due non stessero piu' insieme (marito e moglie gravida...),e uno questo lo pensa solo se vede una nuova coppia,altro che amica o cugina,ma chi è che va' a fare shopping mano nella mano tipo pretty woman ?
tutto questo imho,ovvio....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mah...francamente mi sembra piu' "lineare" la cosa,nel senso che il dubbio ce lo stiamo facendo venire qui nel 3D,chi ha fatto la confidenza dubbi non ne aveva proprio,tant'è che pensava che i due non stessero piu' insieme (marito e moglie gravida...),e uno questo lo pensa solo se vede una nuova coppia,altro che amica o cugina,ma chi è che va' a fare shopping mano nella mano tipo pretty woman ?
> tutto questo imho,ovvio....


chi ha fatta la confidenza io la considererei una petegola
sul fatto che* pensasse *che i due non stessero più insieme ho i miei dubbi 
queste cose si dicono se si è certi altrimenti sono solo fantasie ceh ti fai falsando la realtà..
IMHO anche per me ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> in un paese,12.000 anime....il luogo dell'incriminazione cmq è un grosso centro commerciale vicino al paese, gian è stato sgamato mentre attraversava la strada mano nella mano con una rossa..visti dalla mia amica in macchina


Paese grande come il mio...
E secondo te...
Si va mano manina
in un posto dove tutti potrebbero riconoscerti?



Comunque sappi che io sarei via da anni con una donna che ha tre figli, separata.
Non mi sono mai mosso da casa mia.
A me hanno trovato perfino amanti...

Che non ho mai conosciuto...

Quindi non dare troppo peso a ste cose...

Ma poi sono robe che ti riguardano?
No...e allora...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Paese grande come il mio...
> E secondo te...
> Si va mano manina
> in un posto dove tutti potrebbero riconoscerti?
> ...


guadagni bene però, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guadagni bene però, eh?:mrgreen:


Si ma tu immagina in un bar...
Mia cugina che trova il coraggio di tirarmi in disparte e dirmi di sta cosa...
Era imbarazzatissima...

La stessa cugina che anni fa fu spacciata per mia amante...
E non ti dico le risate
quando suo marito venne al bar per pistarmi
dato che le megere avevano riferito la persona ma non sapevano il nome...

E lui si trovò davanti uno che conosce da quando aveva sedici anni...

Infatti le megere all'epoca mi avevano detto, ma lo sai che quella lì è na donna sposata?
E io rispondevo si lo so, ma non è sposata a me...quindi che problema avete...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Paese grande come il mio...
> E secondo te...
> Si va mano manina
> in un posto dove tutti potrebbero riconoscerti?
> ...



Anceh io secondo la ruffiana del paese che stà costantemente giorno e notte
a guardare fuori dalla finestra ho un amante con il quale mi incontro di notte 
nei boschi quando porto fuori i cani...
Il tutto perchè c'è un uomo che casualmente alla stessa ora ci incontrimo 
nel bosco di notte molto spesso che porta fuori i cani anche lui...
pensa te....


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

io vorrei sapere perchè certe persone qui danno per scontato che si tratti solo di un pettegolezzo....io non lo escludo ma non lo do per certo anzi..della mia amica mi fido e non si è sbagliata nel vedere gian ne era certissima..non è una persona che va a mettere in giro maldicenze..la conosco da 15 anni e posso assicurare che è una persona davvero molto corretta e reale.......detto ciò onde equivocare laddove si trattasse solo di 1 amica o di una parente era per mano con il marito della mia amica  desiderei approfondire perchè non voglio che la mia amica si trascini un matrimonio fatto di bugie e prese per il culo


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Salve gente del forum,
> sono in un bel casino e non so che fare:
> Cecilia(nome di fantasia) è una mia cara amica,ha 30 anni sposata da 2 anni e aspetta un bimbo.
> Ha sempre avuto un rapporto solido e a mio parere molto bello con il suo patner,uomo per cui ho grande stima.
> ...


ke ti frega
non essendo una situazione che ti tocca in prima persona
sinceramente mi farei i cavoli miei opcorn:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere perchè certe persone qui danno per scontato che si tratti solo di un pettegolezzo....io non lo escludo ma non lo do per certo anzi..della mia amica mi fido e non si è sbagliata nel vedere gian ne era certissima..non è una persona che va a mettere in giro maldicenze..la conosco da 15 anni e posso assicurare che è una persona davvero molto corretta e reale.......detto ciò onde equivocare laddove si trattasse solo di 1 amica o di una parente era per mano con il marito della mia amica desiderei approfondire perchè non voglio che la mia amica si trascini un matrimonio fatto di bugie e prese per il culo


mi rifarei i cavoli miei :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere perchè certe persone qui danno per scontato che si tratti solo di un pettegolezzo....io non lo escludo ma non lo do per certo anzi..della mia amica mi fido e non si è sbagliata nel vedere gian ne era certissima..non è una persona che va a mettere in giro maldicenze..la conosco da 15 anni e posso assicurare che è una persona davvero molto corretta e reale.......detto ciò onde equivocare laddove si trattasse solo di 1 amica o di una parente era per mano con il marito della mia amica desiderei approfondire perchè non voglio che la mia amica si trascini un matrimonio fatto di bugie e prese per il culo


Perchè come situazione è abbastanza improbabile(poi di invorniti ne girano, per carità) ed è pieno di gente che ha certezze, il mondo. Hanno visto anche me una volta, una persona che mi conosceva benissimo. Quando è andata a riferire a mio marito, a lui è apparso abbastanza strano che lei non si fosse accorta che io ero incinta di 8 mesi, era pure molto caldo, mentre riferiva altri dettagli:mrgreen:. E penso che fosse pure in buona fede, trattandosi di una signora che lo conosce da quando era bambino.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ke ti frega
> non essendo una situazione che ti tocca in prima persona
> sinceramente mi farei i cavoli miei opcorn:[/QUO
> ma come fai a sbattertene il cavolo delle persone a cui tieni????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Cecilia in questo periodo si lamenta spesso che lui lavora fino a tardi e dovrebbe stare di più con lei...mancano 4 mesi alla nascita del figlio e lei non è mai stata cosi bella,ma perchè mi chiedo???perchè..è una persona speciale lei..lui un vile,sta per nascere il loro bambino e lui pensa a trombare in giro...lascio passare questi mesi e parlo con lui??non so se ce la faccio a tenermi tutto dentro..non voglio rovinare la vita della mia amica


Non lasciare passare il tempo, tu sai e digli che adesso è l'ora che rimetta la testa apposto, che il figlio eè di entrambi e che lui deve esserci per sua moglie, adesso soprattutto. Ovviamente lui sa che tu sai e non farà cazzate, perchè niente gli garantisce la sicurezza che tiu non dica nulla a Ceciclia.
Una bella piallata rende più adulti questi omuncoli.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lasciare passare il tempo, tu sai e digli che adesso è l'ora che rimetta la testa apposto, che il figlio eè di entrambi e che lui deve esserci per sua moglie, adesso soprattutto. Ovviamente lui sa che tu sai e non farà cazzate, perchè niente gli garantisce la sicurezza che tiu non dica nulla a Ceciclia.
> Una bella piallata rende più adulti questi omuncoli.


non vorrei però che io  parlassi con lui e poi lui riferissse di quanto sono pettegola a Cecilia nel caso  fosse innocente..


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere perchè certe persone qui danno per scontato che si tratti solo di un pettegolezzo....io non lo escludo ma non lo do per certo anzi..della mia amica mi fido e non si è sbagliata nel vedere gian ne era certissima..non è una persona che va a mettere in giro maldicenze..la conosco da 15 anni e posso assicurare che è una persona davvero molto corretta e reale.......detto ciò onde equivocare laddove si trattasse solo di 1 amica o di una parente era per mano con il marito della mia amica desiderei approfondire perchè non voglio che la mia amica si trascini un matrimonio fatto di bugie e prese per il culo


PEr essere un pettegolezzo è un pettegolezzo.
Alcuni di noi ti stanno dicendo che, sicuramente ha visto quello che ha visto, ma state dando un'interpretazione che potrebbe essere sbagliata. Tutto qui. Prova a dirgli scherzando "Ehi ti ho visto con quella rossa....." e vedi come reagisce.
Ma buttala sul ridere coem se non dessi il minimo peso alla cosa


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> PEr essere un pettegolezzo è un pettegolezzo.
> Alcuni di noi ti stanno dicendo che, sicuramente ha visto quello che ha visto, ma state dando un'interpretazione che potrebbe essere sbagliata. Tutto qui. Prova a dirgli scherzando "Ehi ti ho visto con quella rossa....." e vedi come reagisce.
> Ma buttala sul ridere coem se non dessi il minimo peso alla cosa


e diglielo davanti alla moglie, se inzia a balbettare...bhe hai capito, no?


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> PEr essere un pettegolezzo è un pettegolezzo.
> Alcuni di noi ti stanno dicendo che, sicuramente ha visto quello che ha visto, ma state dando un'interpretazione che potrebbe essere sbagliata. Tutto qui. Prova a dirgli scherzando "Ehi ti ho visto con quella rossa....." e vedi come reagisce.
> Ma buttala sul ridere coem se non dessi il minimo peso alla cosa


farò così la punto sul ridere e via:up:vediam che ne esce fuori


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ke ti frega
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> e diglielo davanti alla moglie, se inzia a balbettare...bhe hai capito, no?


Perfetto, se non balbetta e la moglie ti dice che è un'amica comune minimo hai perso un'amica perchè hai tubitato del mario.....Un'ideona Daniele


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sybill ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e se non fosse vero?
> ...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto, se non balbetta e la moglie ti dice che è un'amica comune minimo hai perso un'amica perchè hai tubitato del mario.....Un'ideona Daniele


:rotfl:no!davanti alla moglie mai


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no caro gas con cavolo che sto li a guardare col cavolo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mi informo bene e parlo con il marito ma non sto a guardare passivamente una cosa che potrebbe danneggiare una mia amica!
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente fa come ti pare :up:


quando imparerai a quotare?


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto, se non balbetta e la moglie ti dice che è un'amica comune minimo hai perso un'amica perchè hai tubitato del mario.....Un'ideona Daniele


Farfalla, capisco che umanamente non sei capace di dire le cose, ma suvvia, si riesce benissimo immettere la frase in una battuta di spirito...o almeno che potrebbe essere letta così dalla moglie.


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quando imparerai a quotare?


 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  lezione privata   no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> certo che può non essere vero quello che stiamo pensando...:up:
> ma come è possibile escludere a priori che invece non sia vero il contrario?
> In altri termini, come possiamo (ed è stato già fatto da diverse persone)
> dire che sicuramente nel tipo c'era un atteggiamento innocente?
> ...


Ma si era innocenti fino a prova contraria? Capisco il ragionevole dubbio. Ma io credo che in questo caso l'accertarsi potrebbe portare veramente disastri. 
Quella litigata tra me e la mamma di mia figlia ha fatto veramente disastri. Ed io non avevo proprio fatto nulla di grave.

Ma secondo me la crisi di questa coppia è solo una deduzione della amica. Deduzione che andrebbe confermata. Ma come? chiedere a lui avrebbe poco senso. Parlarne con lei potrebbe ottenere talmente tante reazioni che non so che senso abbia.

Resto dell'idea che le convenga evitare.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: lezione privata  no?


Speravo che me lo chiedessi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, *capisco che umanamente non sei capace di dire le cose*, ma suvvia, si riesce benissimo immettere la frase in una battuta di spirito...o almeno che potrebbe essere letta così dalla moglie.


Me la spieghi?


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, capisco che umanamente non sei capace di dire le cose, ma suvvia, si riesce benissimo immettere la frase in una battuta di spirito...o almeno che potrebbe essere letta così dalla moglie.


se invece la moglie la legge al contrario viene fuori il finimondo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se invece la moglie la legge al contrario viene fuori il finimondo :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo che me lo chiedessi


io invece speravo che tu mi dessi un appiglio per chiedertelo


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma si era innocenti fino a prova contraria? Capisco il ragionevole dubbio. Ma io credo che in questo caso l'accertarsi potrebbe portare veramente disastri.
> Quella litigata tra me e la mamma di mia figlia ha fatto veramente disastri. Ed io non avevo proprio fatto nulla di grave.
> 
> Ma secondo me la crisi di questa coppia è solo una deduzione della amica. Deduzione che andrebbe confermata. Ma come? chiedere a lui avrebbe poco senso. Parlarne con lei potrebbe ottenere talmente tante reazioni che non so che senso abbia.
> ...


frena frena frena gatto,io non ho mai detto che sono in crisi neh ho solo detto che la mia amica pensava che lo fossero,anzi che si stessero separando perchè ha visto lui con la presunta fiamma..io ho aperto questa discussione dicendo che a me sembrava una coppia solida e affiatata :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> frena frena frena gatto,io non ho mai detto che sono in crisi neh ho solo detto che la mia amica pensava che lo fossero,anzi che si stessero separando perchè ha visto lui con la presunta fiamma..io ho aperto questa discussione dicendo che a me sembrava una coppia solida e affiatata :mrgreen:


difatti intendevo lei. La vostra amica comune. Quella che ti ha informato.:up:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> difatti intendevo lei. La vostra amica comune. Quella che ti ha informato.:up:


pardon mi ero persa,mi scusi gatto:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

*ufff*

mi stai affumicando


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi stai affumicando


che vorrebbe dire?


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> che vorrebbe dire?


vedi avatar


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sbri in verità nemmeno questo mi convince, cioè il riferire a lui il pettegolezzo.
> Perché dovesse scoppiare la bomba tra di loro, oppure la voce arrivare a lei, lui potrebbe sempre dire, in un momento d'ira, che sybill sapeva delle voci e non le ha detto nulla...



quoto :up: a me è successo così e solo dopo molto tempo quando ho chiarito con una mia amica, la stessa ha ammesso di non avermi voluto ascoltare e credere perchè non era pronta ad accettare la verità...
purtroppo ste cose preseentano sempre due facce della medaglia, il mio consiglio è di farti gli affari tuoi per non compromettere la tua amicizia con Cecilia, e se mai fosse vera questa cosa, starle vicini se accadrà il macello... devi anche calcolare che ora è incinta ma poi partorirà e dovrà prendersi cura del suo cucciolo, già è difficile perchè è una situazione nuova, deve stare tranquilla.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi avatar


ahahahahah,adoro fight club non so se si nota:mrgreen:....a me fa morire il tuo:rotfl:gatto con gondone


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> pardon mi ero persa,mi scusi gatto:mrgreen:


Ma si figuri Sibilla. Siamo su un forum. E' facile fraintendersi ed è altrettanto facile provare a spiegarsi :mrgreen:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quoto :up: a me è successo così e solo dopo molto tempo quando ho chiarito con una mia amica, la stessa ha ammesso di non avermi voluto ascoltare e credere perchè non era pronta ad accettare la verità...
> purtroppo ste cose preseentano sempre due facce della medaglia, il mio consiglio è di farti gli affari tuoi per non compromettere la tua amicizia con Cecilia, e se mai fosse vera questa cosa, starle vicini se accadrà il macello... devi anche calcolare che ora è incinta ma poi partorirà e dovrà prendersi cura del suo cucciolo, già è difficile perchè è una situazione nuova, deve stare tranquilla.


si certamente Viola sarò molto cauta con Cecilia non voglio darle ulteriori preoccupazioni che è abbastanza già imparanoiata con la gravidanza:uperò io con quello ci parlo non si sa mai


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> si certamente Viola sarò molto cauta con Cecilia non voglio darle ulteriori preoccupazioni che è abbastanza già imparanoiata con la gravidanza:uperò io con quello ci parlo non si sa mai




ok , io seguirei il consiglio di dirgli solo delle voci che girano, niente particolari, niente interrogatori, così almeno non me lo inimicherei...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ok , io seguirei il consiglio di dirgli solo delle voci che girano, niente particolari, niente interrogatori, così almeno non me lo inimicherei...


si si più che come 1 accusa potrebbe vederla come 1 interessamento amichevole,poi la punto sul ridere:up:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> si si più che come 1 accusa potrebbe vederla come 1 interessamento amichevole,poi la punto sul ridere:up:



:up:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

allora:mandato un messaggino a Gian con scritto.."voci di corridoio mi hanno riferito che te la spassi con una bella rossa fuori dai centri commerciali  di sabato pomeriggio,furbacchione,prossima volta invitatemi con voi(tutto contorniato da faccine e in tono ironico)"...risposta sua..."chi è stato a dirti questo?l'hai detto a Cecilia?....io:" Gian no che non l'ho detto a Cecilia,tranquillo,mi avranno riferito male"(sempre condito da faccine e emoticon) e Gian mi ha rispost secco: "mi sa che dobbiamo parlare,passo da te dopo lavoro,non dire assolutamente nulla a Cecilia".........ODDDDIO HO PAURA che cacchio vorrà dirmi?non ho un buon presentimento..volete dire che è tanto stupido che mi confessa il tradimento??????naaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> allora:mandato un messaggino a Gian con scritto.."voci di corridoio mi hanno riferito che te la spassi con una bella rossa fuori dai centri commerciali di sabato pomeriggio,furbacchione,prossima volta invitatemi con voi(tutto contorniato da faccine e in tono ironico)"...risposta sua..."chi è stato a dirti questo?l'hai detto a Cecilia?....io:" Gian no che non l'ho detto a Cecilia,tranquillo,mi avranno riferito male"(sempre condito da faccine e emoticon) e Gian mi ha rispost secco: "mi sa che dobbiamo parlare,passo da te dopo lavoro,non dire assolutamente nulla a Cecilia".........ODDDDIO HO PAURA che cacchio vorrà dirmi?non ho un buon presentimento..volete dire che è tanto stupido che mi confessa il tradimento??????naaaaaaaaaah


minchia. Ops, sorry ma ci stava. Auguri.
ah, se ti confessa il tradimento dagli del coglione da parte mia, cortesemente.
In questo caso, che sia un coglione cubico oramai è palese... la tua amica l'avrebbe saputo a stretto giro. 
Facci sapere...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia. Ops, sorry ma ci stava. Auguri.
> ah, se ti confessa il tradimento dagli del coglione da parte mia, cortesemente.
> In questo caso, che sia un coglione cubico oramai è palese... la tua amica l'avrebbe saputo a stretto giro.
> Facci sapere...


no ma scusa per te mi confessa il tradimento su due piedi?magari vuol dirmi di non agitare Cecilia per una cagata....me la sto a far sotto cazzo:idea:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> allora:mandato un messaggino a Gian con scritto.."voci di corridoio mi hanno riferito che te la spassi con una bella rossa fuori dai centri commerciali di sabato pomeriggio,furbacchione,prossima volta invitatemi con voi(tutto contorniato da faccine e in tono ironico)"...risposta sua..."chi è stato a dirti questo?l'hai detto a Cecilia?....io:" Gian no che non l'ho detto a Cecilia,tranquillo,mi avranno riferito male"(sempre condito da faccine e emoticon) e Gian mi ha rispost secco: "mi sa che dobbiamo parlare,passo da te dopo lavoro,non dire assolutamente nulla a Cecilia".........ODDDDIO HO PAURA che cacchio vorrà dirmi?non ho un buon presentimento..*volete dire che è tanto stupido che mi confessa il tradimento??????naaaaaaaaaah*


*



*no, secondo me ti fa fuori :mrgreen: così non potrai dirlo a Cecilia


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no ma scusa per te mi confessa il tradimento su due piedi?magari vuol dirmi di non agitare Cecilia per una cagata....me la sto a far sotto cazzo:idea:


Normalmente il traditore nega persino l'evidenza.
Per cui , se è il caso,... probabilmente ti farà una supercazzola. Tu fai finta di bertela tutta.
Ma magari ha incontrato un'amica di cui Cecilia è gelosa e non vuole che lei lo sappia.
Oggettivamente mi sembra difficile che ti confessi un tradimento su queste basi.... a meno che non sia una situazione molto grave, in cui lui sta pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. In questo caso metti un bel cartello: NON SONO CAZZI MIEI, ARRANGIATI. Ma mi pare veramente improbabile.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]no, secondo me ti fa fuori :mrgreen: così non potrai dirlo a Cecilia


motosega o pistola?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> motosega o pistola?:rotfl:


cacciavite a stella :rotfl:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Normalmente il traditore nega persino l'evidenza.
> Per cui , se è il caso,... probabilmente ti farà una supercazzola. Tu fai finta di bertela tutta.
> Ma magari ha incontrato un'amica di cui Cecilia è gelosa e non vuole che lei lo sappia.
> Oggettivamente mi sembra difficile che ti confessi un tradimento su queste basi.... a meno che non sia una situazione molto grave, in cui lui sta pensando di buttare all'aria tutto. In questo caso metti un bel cartello: NON SONO CAZZI MIEI, ARRANGIATI. Ma mi pare veramente improbabile.


c'è di fatto che il signorino non è cosi tanto pulito in ogni caso..e la mia amica l'ha visto sul serio a quel centro commerciale...lo sapevo lo sapevo che non sparava cazzate!


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cacciavite a stella :rotfl:


se devo schiattare non voglio farlo per mano di un cacciavite a stella o delle forbici..voglio 1 arma grandiosa...motosega o ascia:mrgreen: vabbe gente se non scrivo mai più qui Gian mi ha seppellito da qualche parte


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> c'è di fatto che il signorino non è cosi tanto pulito in ogni caso..e la mia amica l'ha visto sul serio a quel centro commerciale...lo sapevo lo sapevo che non sparava cazzate!


Facevo il tifo per la moglie. Ahimè......


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> c'è di fatto che il signorino non è cosi tanto pulito in ogni caso..e la mia amica l'ha visto sul serio a quel centro commerciale...lo sapevo lo sapevo che non sparava cazzate!


al tuo posto non mi farei trovare...stai attenta potrebbe avere una reazione violenta..io non sono assolutamente violento..ma se qualcuno/a,si mette tra me e mia moglie,raccontando quello che combino.Finisce molto male...


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> se devo schiattare non voglio farlo per mano di un cacciavite a stella o delle forbici..voglio 1 arma grandiosa...motosega o ascia:mrgreen: vabbe gente se non scrivo mai più qui Gian mi ha seppellito da qualche parte


mi dispiace non poterti portare dei fiori non potendo conoscere il posto dove ti ha seppellita :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> se devo schiattare non voglio farlo per mano di un cacciavite a stella o delle forbici..voglio 1 arma grandiosa...motosega o ascia:mrgreen: vabbe gente se non scrivo mai più qui Gian mi ha seppellito da qualche parte


lascia qualche indizio allora:mrgreen: ti faremo giustizia:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al tuo posto non mi farei trovare...stai attenta potrebbe avere una reazione violenta..io non sono assolutamente violento..ma se qualcuno/a,si mette tra me e mia moglie,raccontando quello che combino.*Finisce molto male*...


per te :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al tuo posto non mi farei trovare...stai attenta potrebbe avere una reazione violenta..io non sono assolutamente violento..ma se qualcuno/a,si mette tra me e mia moglie,raccontando quello che combino.Finisce molto male...


ahahahaah ma sei serio?????se anche confessasse il suo tradimento non mi sembra il momento di sbandierarlo a Cecilia...e poi magari mi dice solo di non agitare Cecilia e stop non vediamola subito tragica


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace non poterti portare dei fiori non potendo conoscere il posto dove ti ha seppellita :mrgreen:


tranquillo pubblica in questo thread un fiore o qualcosa in mia memoria


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahahaah ma sei serio?????se anche confessasse il suo tradimento non mi sembra il momento di sbandierarlo a Cecilia...e poi magari mi dice solo di non agitare Cecilia e stop non vediamola subito tragica


secondo me non si accontenta di dirti di non agitare Cecilia
secondo me agisce 
e agisce in modo tragico
.... purtroppo....


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al tuo posto non mi farei trovare...stai attenta potrebbe avere una reazione violenta..io non sono assolutamente violento..ma se qualcuno/a,si mette tra me e mia moglie,raccontando quello che combino.Finisce molto male...


stavolta ha ragione Lothar.
in pieno.
e l'idea dell'sms mi sembra tutto fuorchè astuta.


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia qualche indizio allora:mrgreen: ti faremo giustizia:mrgreen:


ho già detto alla mia amica informatrice che stase vedo Gian..quindi in ogni caso se sparissi sa chi è stato il colpevole:up::up:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> tranquillo pubblica in questo thread un fiore o qualcosa in mia memoria


cos'è che ti piace particolarmente?
così lo dedichiamo alla tua memoria :mrgreen:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

no ma siete seri???? ahahah andate a cagare mi prendete in girofigurati se non posso avere un colloquio civile con 1 uomo di 40 anni ahahah e poi io l'ho messa giu sul ridere..e ha capito che non ho alcuna intenzione di dire nulla a Cecilia:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahahaah ma sei serio?????se anche confessasse il suo tradimento non mi sembra il momento di sbandierarlo a Cecilia...e poi magari mi dice solo di non agitare Cecilia e stop non vediamola subito tragica


ah certo uno che gira mano nella mano con l'amante,a 10km da casa tanto intelligente non e'...quindi aspettati di tutto.Farebbe bellissima coppia con mia amica,dalla quale scappato a gambe levate,,che voleva andare in motel.a 3km da casa sua........e'proprio vero mamma degli invorniti sempre incinta...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cos'è che ti piace particolarmente?
> così lo dedichiamo alla tua memoria :mrgreen:


un bel campo di girasoli e via ...grazie...molto gentile:mexican:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no ma siete seri???? ahahah andate a cagare mi prendete in girofigurati se non posso avere un colloquio civile con 1 uomo di 40 anni ahahah e poi io l'ho messa giu sul ridere..e ha capito che non ho alcuna intenzione di dire nulla a Cecilia:mrgreen:


tu l'hai messa sul ridere
lui non credo molto
per cui al tuo posto
sarei molto preoccupata

al tuo posto andrei accompagnata

magari da cecilia :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cos'è che ti piace particolarmente?
> così lo dedichiamo alla tua memoria :mrgreen:



felinastro setno gia'i titoli del TG5...........si mette in mezzo tra marito e moglie...lui la manda 40gg all'ospedale


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *tu l'hai messa sul ridere
> lui non credo molto
> per cui al tuo posto
> sarei molto preoccupata
> ...



Anche io lo sarei. 
Seriamente, non credo ovviamente che ti farà nulla di male ma secondo me preparati a uno incazzato di brutto
Per altro mi sa che avevi ragione tu


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> un bel campo di girasoli e via ...grazie...molto gentile:mexican:


devi trovare qualcosa di stagione
i girasoli in questo periodo non ci sono ancora
per cui potresti finire sotto un mucchio di 
vatarun


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu l'hai messa sul ridere
> lui non credo molto
> per cui al tuo posto
> sarei molto preoccupata
> ...


ahahahaha si dai...io Cecilia e la mia amica informatrice...i guerrire della notte:rotfl:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> felinastro setno gia'i titoli del TG5...........si mette in mezzo tra marito e moglie...lui la manda 40gg all'ospedale


tièèèèèèèèèèèè ma tièèèèèèè Lothar


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io lo sarei.
> Seriamente, non credo ovviamente che ti farà nulla di male ma secondo me preparati a uno incazzato di brutto
> Per altro mi sa che avevi ragione tu


quoto :up:

ops ho imparato a quotare? :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> allora:mandato un messaggino a Gian con scritto.."voci di corridoio mi hanno riferito che te la spassi con una bella rossa fuori dai centri commerciali  di sabato pomeriggio,furbacchione,prossima volta invitatemi con voi(tutto contorniato da faccine e in tono ironico)"...risposta sua..."chi è stato a dirti questo?l'hai detto a Cecilia?....io:" Gian no che non l'ho detto a Cecilia,tranquillo,mi avranno riferito male"(sempre condito da faccine e emoticon) e Gian mi ha rispost secco: "mi sa che dobbiamo parlare,passo da te dopo lavoro,non dire assolutamente nulla a Cecilia".........ODDDDIO HO PAURA che cacchio vorrà dirmi?non ho un buon presentimento..volete dire che è tanto stupido che mi confessa il tradimento??????naaaaaaaaaah



Ascolta quello che ha da dirti se non ci credi 
fai finta di credergli...
non contraddire e non litigare...
e soprattutto hai una mazza da baseball in casa?:mrgreen:








scherzavo ascoltalo poi vedi come comportarti


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io lo sarei.
> Seriamente, non credo ovviamente che ti farà nulla di male ma secondo me preparati a uno incazzato di brutto
> Per altro mi sa che avevi ragione tu


ma gente dite sul serio? ma io sotto quel punto di vista non ho paura..ho piu paura di scoprire il tradimento e dover tacere:incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> tièèèèèèèèèèèè ma tièèèèèèè Lothar



e ti faccio altra profezia...le prenderai anche dalla tua(ex)amica....perche'lui le raccontera'che tu lo marchi stretto..per portarlo a letto....mi sa'che cque finira'malissimo


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ascolta quello che ha da dirti se non ci credi
> fai finta di credergli...
> non contraddire e non litigare...
> e soprattutto hai una mazza da baseball in casa?:mrgreen:
> ...


mmm racchetta da tennis può andare?al massimo due coltellacci in cucina và


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e ti faccio altra profezia...le prenderai anche dalla tua(ex)amica....perche'lui le raccontera'che tu lo marchi stretto..per portarlo a letto....mi sa'che cque finira'malissimo


sei un gufo...se mi succede qualcosa il mio spirito ti perseguiterà a vita SAPPILO:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e ti faccio altra profezia...le prenderai anche dalla tua(ex)amica....perche'lui le raccontera'che tu lo marchi stretto..per portarlo a letto....mi sa'che cque finira'malissimo


hai dimenticato le cavallette e la pioggia di rane:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma gente dite sul serio? ma io sotto quel punto di vista non ho paura..ho piu paura di scoprire il tradimento e dover tacere:incazzato:


infatti 
l'importante è non aver paura
soffrirai un po prima di morire
ma poi muori


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> sei un gufo...se mi succede qualcosa il mio spirito ti perseguiterà a vita* SAPPILO:mexican:*


SALLO


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti
> l'importante è non aver paura
> soffrirai un po prima di morire
> ma poi muori


VOI DUE MICI SARETE I PRIMI A CUI INFESTERò CASA SIA CHIARO:sonar:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SALLO


:dotto:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SALLO


PARDON..rifo........Lothar bla bla bla bla ....SALLLOOOOOOO


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> VOI DUE MICI SARETE I PRIMI A CUI INFESTERò CASA SIA CHIARO:sonar:


infesterai casa?
di cosa?
fumo o vermi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al tuo posto non mi farei trovare...stai attenta potrebbe avere una reazione violenta..io non sono assolutamente violento..ma se qualcuno/a,si mette tra me e mia moglie,raccontando quello che combino.Finisce molto male...


Gattone mio, non è che li ha mandati a te quei messaggini??? Come era la rossa??


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quoto :up:
> 
> ops ho imparato a quotare? :rotfl:


Pur di non prendere lezioni da me, hai imparato:triste:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmm racchetta da tennis può andare?al massimo due coltellacci in cucina và



racchetta da tennis va bene per zanzare...
coltellacci nascondili

tieni in mano la bomboletta da lacca per ccapelli al 
max spruzzi in occhi...:mrgreen:

A parte tutto ascolta vedi cosa ha da dirti 
non dire chi te l'ha detto fai la vaga e la bburlona come se 
tu non dubitassi di lui ma come se quello che hai ssentito sia 
una cavolata ....


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infesterai casa?
> di cosa?
> fumo o vermi?


DI FUMO PASSSSIVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOgattazzo affumicato suona bene


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma gente dite sul serio? ma io sotto quel punto di vista non ho paura..ho piu paura di scoprire il tradimento e dover tacere:incazzato:


Bè il tono dei messaggi è di uno colto con le mani nella marmelallata e non lo ha apprezzato
Non penso minimamente che ti faccia del male, figurati ma un "fatti i cazzi tuoi" forse si


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> racchetta da tennis va bene per zanzare...
> coltellacci nascondili
> 
> tieni in mano la bomboletta da lacca per ccapelli al
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pur di non prendere lezioni da me, hai imparato:triste:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Gattone mio, non è che li ha mandati a te quei messaggini??? Come era la rossa??


ma è la fiera del gatto sto forum???ma quanti siete:mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai dimenticato le cavallette e la pioggia di rane:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè il tono dei messaggi è di uno colto con le mani nella marmelallata e non lo ha apprezzato
> Non penso minimamente che ti faccia del male, figurati ma un "fatti i cazzi tuoi" forse si


secondo me è più facile che voglia sapere qual'è la fonte, visto che lei ha detto che le hanno riferito. Io almeno sarei preoccupata di quello.


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè il tono dei messaggi è di uno colto con le mani nella marmelallata e non lo ha apprezzato
> Non penso minimamente che ti faccia del male, figurati ma un "fatti i cazzi tuoi" forse si


quoto :up:

quoto :up:

quoto :up:

............


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me è più facile che voglia sapere qual'è la fonte, visto che lei ha detto che le hanno riferito. Io almeno sarei preoccupata di quello.


mah
secondo me le fa le raccomandazioni :mrgreen:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> racchetta da tennis va bene per zanzare...
> coltellacci nascondili
> 
> tieni in mano la bomboletta da lacca per ccapelli al
> ...


bomboletta spray mi piace...provvedo ad armarmi per bene:rotfl:si si atteggiamento amichevole ci mancherebbe non voglio far nascere una lite furibonda...cmq non vivo da sola:up:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me è più facile che voglia sapere qual'è la fonte, visto che lei ha detto che le hanno riferito. Io almeno sarei preoccupata di quello.


mai e poi mai farò il nome della mia amica col cavolo che metto anche lei nei casini..già mi ci sono infilata io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma è la fiera del gatto sto forum???ma quanti siete:mexican:


Ci piace farci grattare sotto il metto ed accarezzare il pelo. Mica è colpa mia. :mrgreen:

Per l'incontro fatidico io metterei un casco. Integrale... non si sa mai.


----------



## gas (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci piace farci grattare sotto il metto ed accarezzare il pelo. Mica è colpa mia. :mrgreen:
> 
> Per l'incontro fatidico io metterei un casco. Integrale... non si sa mai.


a me piace molto farmi accarezzare il "pelo" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a me piace molto farmi accarezzare il "pelo" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


concordo e per restare in tema QUOTO! :rotfl:


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci piace farci grattare sotto il metto ed accarezzare il pelo. Mica è colpa mia. :mrgreen:
> 
> Per l'incontro fatidico io metterei un casco. Integrale... non si sa mai.


mi concio da rugby e fo prima:mrgreen:qualche bel cane non cè nel forum che vi dia la caccia?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi concio da rugby e fo prima:mrgreen:qualche bel cane non cè nel forum che vi dia la caccia?



miao miao...no amica....anche perche'siamo nel year of the cat.........


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi concio da rugby e fo prima:mrgreen:qualche bel cane non cè nel forum che vi dia la caccia?


i cani sono fedeli per definizione...


----------



## sybill (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i cani sono fedeli per definizione...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

Il tizio ha risposto con una codona di paglia esagerata!
Comunque il suo tono non mi sembrava incazzato (colto con le mani nella marmellata sicuro), quanto piuttosto preoccupato (ha ribadito troppe volte il non dire nulla a cecilia).
Aspetto con ansia....magari lascia nome e password alla tua informatrice, così ci fa sapere dove si tengono i funerali. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

Coooooooooooooooomunque nel caso volesse aggredirti verbalmente (come chi è colto in flagranza di reato), devi fare appello alle tue doti di attrice e rimanere esterrefatta nonché molto offesa perché TU NON HAI MAI E POI MAI PENSATO, NEMMENO MINIMAMENTE, CHE LUI POTESSE TRADIRE. 
Poi una volta calmate le acque gli tiri un bel ceffone e gliene dici di tutti i colori.
Insomma come si dice a Napoli si trasut'e sicc' e te si mis' è chiatt, nel senso che piano pieno lo devi accoppare.

Nel caso ti confessasse il tradimento, anche in questo caso rimani esterrefatta ma delusa: insomma con una donna incinta, state per comprare casa e fa queste cazzate?
In questo caso lo devi far sentire in colpa, del tipo " e se Cecilia si fosse sentita male nel saperlo?".
Comprensiva a decisa nella ramanzina.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Letto tutto ... Spero ritorni per dieci cosa le ha raccontato... Mah ... Son curiosa...:smile: Non credo sia pericoloso, piuttosto sarà piagnucoloso :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Letto tutto ... Spero ritorni per dieci cosa le ha raccontato... Mah ... Son curiosa...:smile: Non credo sia pericoloso, piuttosto sarà piagnucoloso :smile:


sono curiosA anche io...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

ma tu sei gas....è il colmo affumicare te


gas ha detto:


> vedi avatar


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> io penso che dovresti andare da lui e dirgli: se non racconti a tua moglie che razza di uomo sei, lo faro' io dopo il parto. Alcuni dei miei amici sapevano che mio marito mi tradiva da anni. Quando ho scoperto tutto li ho odiati. E li ho ritenuti infami. Se tu tieni alla tua amica, informala e poi di quello che succederà al matrimonio saranno responsabili moglie e marito. Odio chi non vede, non sente e non parla. E' una forma di vigliaccheria che qui dentro spopola. Se io tengo ad un amico non fingo con lui. Se la storia è all'inizio con la rossa, potrebbe interromperla.....se tu lasci perdere potrebbe anche diventare una cosa importante che ne sai?



Quoto, non posso mai approvarti. E' capitato anche a me, con tutti quelli dell'orchestra, io non ci credo proprio che non sospettassero.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Paese grande come il mio...
> E secondo te...
> Si va mano manina
> in un posto dove tutti potrebbero riconoscerti?
> ...



Se è pirla come mio marito perchè no?

Se l'è portata minimo due volte in una cittadina dove abita suo fratello e due nipoti, nel centro storico, con il rischio di incontrarli, l'ho saputo per le multe, e solo dopo la bomba ho fatto due + due e capito con chi ci era andato.
Se l'è portata pure a casa nostra quando io ero al mare con le figlie, e non solo di notte dopo la musica, e sicuramente è stato visto, soprattutto considerando dove abitiamo.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahahaha si dai...io Cecilia e la mia amica informatrice...i guerrire della notte:rotfl:



Sai dove lavora?

Potresti appostarti e vedere se la rossa lavora con lui, quasi sempre si tradisce con colleghi, web a parte, e cosa fa quando esce dall'ufficio. In ogni caso se sai dove lavora:

scrivigli una lettera anonima, dove semplicemente gli racconti che è stato visto mano nella mano con una rossa provocante (sarà vero?), e che se si tratta di un amante gli conviene piantarla immediatamente, perchè rischia venga a saperlo la moglie.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> se devo schiattare non voglio farlo per mano di un cacciavite a stella o delle forbici..voglio 1 arma grandiosa...motosega o ascia:mrgreen: vabbe gente se non scrivo mai più qui Gian mi ha seppellito da qualche parte



Non scherzarci troppo, pensa alla fine di Roberta Ragusa solo perchè ha scoperto che il marito la tradiva con la baby sitter della figlie e amica oltre che dipendente. SPARITA!


----------



## Innominata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> sei un gufo...se mi succede qualcosa il mio spirito ti perseguiterà a vita *SAPPILO*:mexican:


Anatema.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> allora:mandato un messaggino a Gian con scritto.."voci di corridoio mi hanno riferito che te la spassi con una bella rossa fuori dai centri commerciali  di sabato pomeriggio,furbacchione,prossima volta invitatemi con voi(tutto contorniato da faccine e in tono ironico)"...risposta sua..."chi è stato a dirti questo?l'hai detto a Cecilia?....io:" Gian no che non l'ho detto a Cecilia,tranquillo,mi avranno riferito male"(sempre condito da faccine e emoticon) e Gian mi ha rispost secco: "mi sa che dobbiamo parlare,passo da te dopo lavoro,non dire assolutamente nulla a Cecilia".........ODDDDIO HO PAURA che cacchio vorrà dirmi?non ho un buon presentimento..volete dire che è tanto stupido che mi confessa il tradimento??????naaaaaaaaaah



Non lo avrei mai fatto con un msg, neppure ironico, avrei voluto guardarlo mentre si giustificava, il fatto però che si sia preoccupato subito che tu non lo avessi riferito alla moglie è un pessimo segnale. Auguri. Al massimo perdi un amica.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Aprile 2013)

Sono arrivata solo ora, non so cosa altro ti abbiano consigliato...

Ma c'è un'altra variabile da considerare; non sei l'unica depositaria del "segreto", SE di tradimento si tratta.
C'è l'altra amica, addirittura convinta che Cecilia e Gian si siano separati.
Anche questa potrebbe dire qualcosa, no?

No, non è per toglierti responsabilità, ma per dire che quell'episodio potrebbe comunque arrivare alle orecchie di Cecilia o Gian. 
Io sono con Kid: parlane a Gian, come ha suggerito lui. Digli che hai saputo di quell'episodio, e sei stata incuriosita...
Vedi che faccia fa, e magari ti fai una idea migliore...


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

Chissà cos'è successo!!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono curiosA anche io...


(CuriosA)...... Ma non eri Hommo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> (CuriosA)...... Ma non eri Hommo? :mrgreen:


no, era OMO...
*guriosa, gurioso*...che differenza fà.
stai per caso a rimorchià?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, era OMO...
> *guriosa, gurioso*...che differenza fà.
> stai per caso a rimorchià?


No :rotfl:e poi rimorchio  uno che si spaccia per donna ??? Ma poi è semi-impegnato  con Tebe...semi  perché mi sembra che Tebe non se lo fili per nulla :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo che me lo chiedessi


mi sembra una pessima idea


----------



## sabri (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chi ha fatta la confidenza io la considererei una petegola
> sul fatto che* pensasse *che i due non stessero più insieme ho i miei dubbi
> queste cose si dicono se si è certi altrimenti sono solo fantasie ceh ti fai falsando la realtà..
> IMHO anche per me ovviamente




La penso esattamente cosi!non mi farei tirare in mezzo a uno sfacelo che avrebbe proporzioni catastrofiche neppure se fosse mia sorella a raccontarmi cio che ha visto,nel caso in cui avesse visto male.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

sabri ha detto:


> La penso esattamente cosi!non mi farei tirare in mezzo a uno sfacelo che avrebbe proporzioni catastrofiche neppure se fosse mia sorella a raccontarmi cio che ha visto,nel caso in cui avesse visto male.


si neanche io..

mi sono arrivate notizie sul compagno di mia ssorella non 
sapevo se credere o meno 
me le sono tenute per me 
Con lui assolutamente non potevo parlare mi 
avrebbe comunque detto di farmi i cazzi miei
tempo dopo ho saputo che erano vere
dette a me dalla diretta interessata 
solo li ho confessato di sapere ma che non avevo 
trovato giusto intromettermi


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si neanche io..
> 
> mi sono arrivate notizie sul compagno di mia ssorella non
> sapevo se credere o meno
> ...


immagino la felicità di tua sorella.
passate il natale insieme?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino la felicità di tua sorella.
> passate il natale insieme?


Abbiamo passato anche la Pasqua assieme...
e non è per niente infelice 
anzi ti dirò dopo tanti anni di cconvivenza 
In autunno parlano di matrimonio...
Ma la storia è molto più complessa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No :rotfl:e poi rimorchio  uno che si spaccia per donna ??? Ma poi è semi-impegnato  con Tebe...semi  perché mi sembra che Tebe non se lo fili per nulla :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

*quindi?*

devo cercare in cronaca nera?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> devo cercare in cronaca nera?


O in cronaca vera?


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

gente sono vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:up: riepilogo della conversazione(è stato atroce): Gian è venuto a casa mia con la faccia da cane bastonato,io ho recitato la mia bella parte da persona che prende il fatto che le hanno riferito molto scherzosamente e non seriamente(non ho mai fatto il nome della mia amica fonte)....vi cito solo le parti più importanti: Cecilia e lui erano in crisi già da 1 anno (e mi sa che solo lui era in crisi perché lei era molto felice al suo fianco -.-)e Gian era contrario ad avere un bambino......la rossa è una sua ex compagna di liceo con cui ha una storia da circa 8 mesi (l'ha rincontrata ad una rimpatriata di classe e ha ammesso di non averla mai dimenticata)....e ora tenetevi forte.........AMA LA ROSSA VORREBE STARE CON LEI ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE E VORREBBE SEPARARSI DA CECILIA PER CUI NON PROVA PIU NIENTE SE NON AFFETTO, ma ha un figlio con lei(che mi ha più volte specificato che non voleva) e non sa che fare...ha detto che per ora le starà vicino come meglio può ma non sa che farà dopo che il bambino sarà nato......(IO MI SONO SENTITA MORIRE CAZZO). A lui ho detto che non ho alcuna intenzione di dire nulla a Cecilia, e che non ho alcuna intenzione di intromettermi....per il semplice fatto che questa cosa non è un semplice tradimento ma è una storia che sta giungendo al capolinea...e non ho il diritto di immischiarmi...Lui mi ha detto che risolverà la situazione con Cecilia a tempo debito, cmq è sicuro di volersi separare da lei! Gian si è venuto a confessare con me perché mi reputa una persona ragionevole e affidabile....(avrei voluto spaccargli la testa altro che ragionevole) e al mio "perché cazzo sei andato in un centro commerciale con lei che ti han sgamato...lui ha risposto...perché forse inconsciamente volevo che mi beccassero..la mia storia con Cecilia è finita...CHE NE PENSATE? io sto di merda...è stata come una pugnalata allo stomaco questa conversazione....ho deciso di starmene e di non dirlo a Cecilia, aspettare che sia Gian a risolvere le cose.....p.s Gian ha detto che non mi tirerà mai in mezzo in questa storia e che non perderò la mia amica in nessun modo perché sono stata discreta e mi sono fatta i cazzi miei.................ODIO QUEL FOTTUTO GIAN LO ODIOOOOOO


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> gente sono vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:up: riepilogo della conversazione(è stato atroce): Gian è venuto a casa mia con la faccia da cane bastonato,io ho recitato la mia bella parte da persona che prende il fatto che le hanno riferito molto scherzosamente e non seriamente(non ho mai fatto il nome della mia amica fonte)....vi cito solo le parti più importanti: Cecilia e lui erano in crisi già da 1 anno (e mi sa che solo lui era in crisi perché lei era molto felice al suo fianco -.-)e Gian era contrario ad avere un bambino......la rossa è una sua ex compagna di liceo con cui ha una storia da circa 8 mesi (l'ha rincontrata ad una rimpatriata di classe e ha ammesso di non averla mai dimenticata)....e ora tenetevi forte.........AMA LA ROSSA VORREBE STARE CON LEI ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE E VORREBBE SEPARARSI DA CECILIA PER CUI NON PROVA PIU NIENTE SE NON AFFETTO, ma ha un figlio con lei(che mi ha più volte specificato che non voleva) e non sa che fare...ha detto che per ora le starà vicino come meglio può ma non sa che farà dopo che il bambino sarà nato......(IO MI SONO SENTITA MORIRE CAZZO). A lui ho detto che non ho alcuna intenzione di dire nulla a Cecilia, e che non ho alcuna intenzione di intromettermi....per il semplice fatto che questa cosa non è un semplice tradimento ma è una storia che sta giungendo al capolinea...e non ho il diritto di immischiarmi...Lui mi ha detto che risolverà la situazione con Cecilia a tempo debito, cmq è sicuro di volersi separare da lei! Gian si è venuto a confessare con me perché mi reputa una persona ragionevole e affidabile....(avrei voluto spaccargli la testa altro che ragionevole) e al mio "perché cazzo sei andato in un centro commerciale con lei che ti han sgamato...lui ha risposto...perché forse inconsciamente volevo che mi beccassero..la mia storia con Cecilia è finita...CHE NE PENSATE? io sto di merda...è stata come una pugnalata allo stomaco questa conversazione....ho deciso di starmene e di non dirlo a Cecilia, aspettare che sia Gian a risolvere le cose.....p.s Gian ha detto che non mi tirerà mai in mezzo in questa storia e che non perderò la mia amica in nessun modo perché sono stata discreta e mi sono fatta i cazzi miei.................ODIO QUEL FOTTUTO GIAN LO ODIOOOOOO


Merda. Io tifavo davvero per Cecilia ed il suo piccolo........sopratutto per il piccolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> gente sono vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:up: riepilogo della conversazione(è stato atroce): Gian è venuto a casa mia con la faccia da cane bastonato,io ho recitato la mia bella parte da persona che prende il fatto che le hanno riferito molto scherzosamente e non seriamente(non ho mai fatto il nome della mia amica fonte)....vi cito solo le parti più importanti: Cecilia e lui erano in crisi già da 1 anno (e mi sa che solo lui era in crisi perché lei era molto felice al suo fianco -.-)e Gian era contrario ad avere un bambino......la rossa è una sua ex compagna di liceo con cui ha una storia da circa 8 mesi (l'ha rincontrata ad una rimpatriata di classe e ha ammesso di non averla mai dimenticata)....e ora tenetevi forte.........AMA LA ROSSA VORREBE STARE CON LEI ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE E VORREBBE SEPARARSI DA CECILIA PER CUI NON PROVA PIU NIENTE SE NON AFFETTO, ma ha un figlio con lei(che mi ha più volte specificato che non voleva) e non sa che fare...ha detto che per ora le starà vicino come meglio può ma non sa che farà dopo che il bambino sarà nato......(IO MI SONO SENTITA MORIRE CAZZO). A lui ho detto che non ho alcuna intenzione di dire nulla a Cecilia, e che non ho alcuna intenzione di intromettermi....per il semplice fatto che questa cosa non è un semplice tradimento ma è una storia che sta giungendo al capolinea...e non ho il diritto di immischiarmi...Lui mi ha detto che risolverà la situazione con Cecilia a tempo debito, cmq è sicuro di volersi separare da lei! Gian si è venuto a confessare con me perché mi reputa una persona ragionevole e affidabile....(avrei voluto spaccargli la testa altro che ragionevole) e al mio "perché cazzo sei andato in un centro commerciale con lei che ti han sgamato...lui ha risposto...perché forse inconsciamente volevo che mi beccassero..la mia storia con Cecilia è finita...CHE NE PENSATE? io sto di merda...è stata come una pugnalata allo stomaco questa conversazione....ho deciso di starmene e di non dirlo a Cecilia, aspettare che sia Gian a risolvere le cose.....p.s Gian ha detto che non mi tirerà mai in mezzo in questa storia e che non perderò la mia amica in nessun modo perché sono stata discreta e mi sono fatta i cazzi miei.................ODIO QUEL FOTTUTO GIAN LO ODIOOOOOO


era la peggiore delle ipotesi. Si è avverata. Madonna che coglione questo a mettere pure la moglie incinta, non volendo il figlio e con un'altra nella testa. Il re dei coglioni.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

provo uno schifo assurdo una delusione pazzesca e una pena per Cecilia tremenda..al sol pensiero che si dovrà crescere il figlio da sola muoio..spero che Gian ritorni sui suoi passi


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Merda. Io tifavo davvero per Cecilia ed il suo piccolo........sopratutto per il piccolo.


anche io..
i buoni vincono solo nelle favole...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche io..
> i buoni vincono solo nelle favole...


io non so più come fare a guardare Cecilia in faccia..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io non so più come fare a guardare Cecilia in faccia..


Non ti preoccupare ha raccontato balle a te, come alla rossa come a se stesso. Se è vera la mia ipotesi resterà con Cecilia e continuerà con l'amante finché la rossa ci crederà. Se facesse davvero la scelta che ti ha preventivato si dovrà occupare del bambino e Cecilia si sarà liberata di un pirla galattico.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare ha raccontato balle a te, come alla rossa come a se stesso. Se è vera la mia ipotesi resterà con Cecilia e continuerà con l'amante finché la rossa ci crederà. Se facesse davvero la scelta che ti ha preventivato si dovrà occupare del bambino e Cecilia si sarà liberata di un pirla galattico.


Brunetta e secondo te se la tua ipotesi fosse vera io come mi dovrei comportare??dovrei parare il culo a Gian finche non si stufa dell'amante? dovrei continuare a  vedere la mia amica con un coglione che la prende per il culo? non è meglio che se ne liberi?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io non so più come fare a guardare Cecilia in faccia..


lo so.
ma deve vedersela lui.
però scusate su una cosa sono molto perplessa...
se lui il figlio non lo voleva, se lui già aveva una storia a quanto pare importante con un'altra...
perchè cazzo l'ha messa ugualmente incinta..
perchè non ha tagliato prima?

un figlio non lo fai per sbaglio (specie l'uomo..)o perchè la moglie ti costringe...
così saranno in due a soffrire..

dire stronzo è poco


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Brunetta e secondo te se la tua ipotesi fosse vera io come mi dovrei comportare??dovrei parare il culo a Gian finche non si stufa dell'amante? dovrei continuare a  vedere la mia amica con un coglione che la prende per il culo? non è meglio che se ne liberi?


Con quale frequenza vedi Cecilia e con quale intimità? "Amica" non è un termine univoco, da bambina dissi a una vicina "ma lei ne ha 100 di amiche?!" le amiche si contano su una (due?) mani. . Se fossi davvero amica intima non ti porresti questo problema e avresti già scelto di cosa e come parlarle. Se è una delle tante amiche è meglio essere discreta a lasciare che sia il pirla, ops il marito a parlarle. Magari rientrerà tutto in un paio di mesi e costruiranno la famiglia del mulino bianco.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so.
> ma deve vedersela lui.
> però scusate su una cosa sono molto perplessa...
> se lui il figlio non lo voleva, se lui già aveva una storia a quanto pare importante con un'altra...
> ...


da quello che dice lui(che ho preso molto ma molto con le pinze) è capitato ne lui ne Cecilia l'hanno programmato è successo e basta ma ha ribadito più volte che lui aveva detto a Cecilia che per ora non voleva figli......bah mi sembra impossibile...ma non è che sta rossa l'ha un po' plagiato?io mi ricordo che quando Cecilia mi ha detto che era incinta lei e Gian erano felicissimi..non ci capisco più nulla penso che Gian sia uno sparapalle a questo punto e che si sia fatto influenzare da quella rossa


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Per una volta che non avevo pensato male.........
Quelllo che non capisco è perchè cercare un figlio. 
Dici che la tua amica non ha percepito l'aria di crisi?
Mi spiace


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> *da quello che dice lui(che ho preso molto ma molto con le pinze) è capitato ne lui ne Cecilia l'hanno programmato è successo e basta *ma ha ribadito più volte che lui aveva detto a Cecilia che per ora non voleva figli......bah mi sembra impossibile...ma non è che sta rossa l'ha un po' plagiato?io mi ricordo che quando Cecilia mi ha detto che era incinta lei e Gian erano felicissimi..non ci capisco più nulla penso che Gian sia uno sparapalle a questo punto e che si sia fatto influenzare da quella rossa


Ecco questa è una cosa che mi manda in bestia

:sbatti:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con quale frequenza vedi Cecilia e con quale intimità? "Amica" non è un termine univoco, da bambina dissi a una vicina "ma lei ne ha 100 di amiche?!" le amiche si contano su una (due?) mani. . Se fossi davvero amica intima non ti porresti questo problema e avresti già scelto di cosa e come parlarle. Se è una delle tante amiche è meglio essere discreta a lasciare che sia il pirla, ops il marito a parlarle. Magari rientrerà tutto in un paio di mesi e costruiranno la famiglia del mulino bianco.


allora conosco Cecilia da un bel po',le sono molto affezionata  ora che è incinta capita spesso che la vada a trovare con più frequenza di prima...sai cosa brunetta se fosse solo una scappatella del marito lei potrebbe perdonarlo ma lui vuole rompere con lei e io che dovrei fare.. andare a dirglielo???ho le mani legate e ora che è incinta ancora di più...mamma mia


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Ricordo un film di Muccino.
Il tema era la verità, e come noi ci arroghiamo il diritto di sapere quale è il modo "migliore" di filtrare le verità sgradevoli agli altri.

Cecilia sarà distrutta. Prima o dopo il parto. Prima, perchè si smazzerà tutta la gravidanza e gli ormoni etc etc nell'angoscia.
Dopo perchè, oltre al dolore dell'abbandono etc etc, saprà che la gravidanza stessa è stata una finzione.

Io al primo posto delle cose odiate, ho il sentirmi trattata da cretina.
Preferirei sapere.
Il dolore che proverà, non sarà mitigato dal saperlo dopo. Gli stessi pensieri cupi che proverebbe a guardarsi quel pancione amato, e a pensare al bimbo che nasce già senza genitori uniti, li avrà accarezzandone la testolina.

Penso che se fossi in Sybill, deciderei di parlargliene subito.
O almeno, prima di tutto, riparlerei a Gian. Dicendo che deve decidersi subito. Oltretutto, ripeto, già un'altra persona sa, quell'altra amica. Altri potrebbero aver visto. Quindi è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per una volta che non avevo pensato male.........
> Quelllo che non capisco è perchè cercare un figlio.
> Dici che la tua amica non ha percepito l'aria di crisi?
> Mi spiace


Farfla Cecilia si confida spesso con me e non mi ha mai detto di essere in crisi con Gian..l'unica cosa che mi ha detto è che ultimamente lavora spesso e troppo secondo lei e le fa mancare 1 po' di attenzioni..ma non sospetta MINIMAMENTEEEE che lui abbia 1 altra


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> da quello che dice lui(che ho preso molto ma molto con le pinze) è capitato ne lui ne Cecilia l'hanno programmato è successo e basta ma ha ribadito più volte che lui aveva detto a Cecilia che per ora non voleva figli......bah mi sembra impossibile...ma non è che sta rossa l'ha un po' plagiato?io mi ricordo che quando Cecilia mi ha detto che era incinta lei e Gian erano felicissimi..non ci capisco più nulla penso che Gian sia uno sparapalle a questo punto e che si sia fatto influenzare da quella rossa


Io mi chiedo se la rossa lo sa, che lui ha la moglie incinta.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> da quello che dice lui(che ho preso molto ma molto con le pinze) è capitato ne lui ne Cecilia l'hanno programmato* è successo *e basta ma ha ribadito più volte che lui aveva detto a Cecilia che per ora non voleva figli......bah mi sembra impossibile...ma non è che sta rossa l'ha un po' plagiato?io mi ricordo che quando Cecilia mi ha detto che era incinta lei e Gian erano felicissimi..non ci capisco più nulla penso che Gian sia uno sparapalle a questo punto e che si sia fatto influenzare da quella rossa


cazzate.
un uomo specialmente se non vuole sa come evitare...
alla donna può accadere..perchè la donna si sa riceve e puo ricevere per sbaglio...o solo un pò..
ma l'uomo no..
cazzate.
resta uno stronzo e basta.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ricordo un film di Muccino.
> Il tema era la verità, e come noi ci arroghiamo il diritto di sapere quale è il modo "migliore" di filtrare le verità sgradevoli agli altri.
> 
> Cecilia sarà distrutta. Prima o dopo il parto. Prima, perchè si smazzerà tutta la gravidanza e gli ormoni etc etc nell'angoscia.
> ...


nausica mi spiace ma non la penso come te.....è già preoccupata per la gravidanza perché vada tuto bene durante il parto e io dovrei dirle:cara tuo marito ha una storia da 8 mesi con 1 altra e vuole rompere con te?ma che mazzata potrebbe essere...certo la sarà anche dopo ma ora ha bisogno di serenità e di stare tranquilla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ricordo un film di Muccino.
> Il tema era la verità, e come noi ci arroghiamo il diritto di sapere quale è il modo "migliore" di filtrare le verità sgradevoli agli altri.
> 
> Cecilia sarà distrutta. Prima o dopo il parto. Prima, perchè si smazzerà tutta la gravidanza e gli ormoni etc etc nell'angoscia.
> ...


Nau... non lo so. Sono d'accordo con te su tutto ma... prendersi una responsabilità del genere... non lo so. Io non me la sentirei di incoraggiare una persona a un passo del genere.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cazzate.
> un uomo specialmente se non vuole sa come evitare...
> alla donna può accadere..perchè la donna si sa riceve e puo ricevere per sbaglio...o solo un pò..
> ma l'uomo no..
> ...


quoto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!e mi fa ancora più schifo


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cazzate.
> un uomo specialmente se non vuole sa come evitare...
> alla donna può accadere..perchè la donna si sa riceve e puo ricevere per sbaglio...o solo un pò..
> ma l'uomo no..
> ...


soprattutto sapendo di vivere una situazione del genere. *Doveva *evitare. Che merda.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> soprattutto sapendo di vivere una situazione del genere. *Doveva *evitare. Che merda.


può essere anche che abbia cambiato opinione stando con la rossa eh....che magari prima non fosse cosi contrario al bambino e poi essendosi innamorato di lei non abbia fatto marcia indietro


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> può essere anche che abbia cambiato opinione stando con la rossa eh....che magari prima non fosse cosi contrario al bambino e poi essendosi innamorato di lei non abbia fatto marcia indietro


non si può fare il buono e cattivo tempo così...
no.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cazzate.
> un uomo specialmente se non vuole sa come evitare...
> alla donna può accadere..perchè la donna si sa riceve e puo ricevere per sbaglio...o solo un pò..
> ma l'uomo no..
> ...


Annuccia se non vuoi un figlio non usi il coito interrotto come metodo anticoncezionale, perchè sai che un minimo rischio ci può essere......e dai cavolo

Quindi anche lei porca vacca ci poteva pensare


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

non credo che l'amore nei confronti di una persona, termini improvvisamente
per cui la cosa più brutta che ha potuto fare lui nei confronti di Cecilia è stato quello di decidere di avere un figlio nonostante che lui non provasse più alcun sentimento


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> nausica mi spiace ma non la penso come te.....è già preoccupata per la gravidanza perché vada tuto bene durante il parto e io dovrei dirle:cara tuo marito ha una storia da 8 mesi con 1 altra e vuole rompere con te?ma che mazzata potrebbe essere...certo la sarà anche dopo ma ora ha bisogno di serenità e di stare tranquilla...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau... non lo so. Sono d'accordo con te su tutto ma... prendersi una responsabilità del genere... non lo so. Io non me la sentirei di incoraggiare una persona a un passo del genere.



Non sono certa neppure io.
Ma in ogni caso ci si prende una presponsabilità. Quella di far scoppiare la merda ORA, quando lei è in un momento delicato, e quella di trattarla come una idiota. Io mi sentirei trattata da idiota. Non so come sia Cecilia.

Cazzarola, qui non si parla di una storiella. Lui la vuole mollare. E lei ogni sera si corica accanto a un uomo che non la ama e che sta "eroicamente resistendo" aspettando il parto. Per poi mollarla, esaurite le sue responsabilità di padre e compagno amorevole nel risparmiarle una gravidanza da sola.

Mi immedesimo in lei, e non conoscendola proietto in lei quello che proverei io.

E non scordiamoci. Se non è cretina, sa che sta succedendo qualcosa di strano. E lo ha detto a Sybill. Non sappiamo QUANTO è preoccupata, quanto si sta chiedendo cosa sta succedendo, non sappiamo se si guarda allo specchio e si chiede se deve dar retta alle sue sensazioni.

Ma io immagino bene quanto si sentirà idiota dopo.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cazzate.
> un uomo specialmente se non vuole sa come evitare...
> alla donna può accadere..perchè la donna si sa riceve e puo ricevere per sbaglio...o solo un pò..
> ma l'uomo no..
> ...


a parte che il coito interrotto non da alcuna garanzia
direi che è stato molto facilone ed egoista


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> può essere anche che abbia cambiato opinione stando con la rossa eh....che magari prima non fosse cosi contrario al bambino e poi essendosi innamorato di lei non abbia fatto marcia indietro


eh ma la storia l'aveva in corso, non stiamo parlando di pizza e fichi, stiamo parlando di fare un figlio. Se non sono una merda totale, non rischio di fare un figlio se:
- non voglio un figlio
- ritengo(uniteralmente?) che il mio matrimonio sia in crisi 
- ho una relazione parallela.

E se, date tutte e tre le cose, metto in cinta mia moglie a quel punto O tronco la relazione O faccio chiarezza subito O ALMENO evito di farmi vedere in giro con l'amante.
Uno che si comporta così voleva essere sgamato, per non assumersi la responsabilità di fare chiarezza.
Infatti con te ha sbragato SUBITO, di sua volontà. In realtà lui vorrebbe che la cosa saltasse fuori, secondo me.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Annuccia se non vuoi un figlio non usi il coito interrotto come metodo anticoncezionale*, perchè sai che un minimo rischio ci può essere......e dai cavolo
> 
> Quindi anche lei porca vacca ci poteva pensare


per quello ho detto che sono cazzate


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

penso che al massimo puoi parlare con lui cercando di convincerlo ad essere sincero,  altro non ti compete.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sono certa neppure io.
> Ma in ogni caso ci si prende una presponsabilità. Quella di far scoppiare la merda ORA, quando lei è in un momento delicato, e quella di trattarla come una idiota. Io mi sentirei trattata da idiota. Non so come sia Cecilia.
> 
> Cazzarola, qui non si parla di una storiella. Lui la vuole mollare. E lei ogni sera si corica accanto a un uomo che non la ama e che sta "eroicamente resistendo" aspettando il parto. Per poi mollarla, esaurite le sue responsabilità di padre e compagno amorevole nel risparmiarle una gravidanza da sola.
> ...


Ci ho pensato pure io. Ovviamente lo stato d'animo di una donna che aspetta il primo figlio, almeno da lei desiderato, è normalmente di camminare ad una spanna dal suolo. Magari penserà che lui è turbato dalla responsabilità di diventare padre... ma difficilmente lei può pensare ad un orrore del genere. E se le si affaccia il pensiero, probabilmente lo accantona subito.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> gente sono vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:up: riepilogo della conversazione(è stato atroce): Gian è venuto a casa mia con la faccia da cane bastonato,io ho recitato la mia bella parte da persona che prende il fatto che le hanno riferito molto scherzosamente e non seriamente(non ho mai fatto il nome della mia amica fonte)....vi cito solo le parti più importanti: Cecilia e lui erano in crisi già da 1 anno (e mi sa che solo lui era in crisi perché lei era molto felice al suo fianco -.-)e Gian era contrario ad avere un bambino......la rossa è una sua ex compagna di liceo con cui ha una storia da circa 8 mesi (l'ha rincontrata ad una rimpatriata di classe e ha ammesso di non averla mai dimenticata)....e ora tenetevi forte.........AMA LA ROSSA VORREBE STARE CON LEI ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE E VORREBBE SEPARARSI DA CECILIA PER CUI NON PROVA PIU NIENTE SE NON AFFETTO, ma ha un figlio con lei(che mi ha più volte specificato che non voleva) e non sa che fare...ha detto che per ora le starà vicino come meglio può ma non sa che farà dopo che il bambino sarà nato......(IO MI SONO SENTITA MORIRE CAZZO). A lui ho detto che non ho alcuna intenzione di dire nulla a Cecilia, e che non ho alcuna intenzione di intromettermi....per il semplice fatto che questa cosa non è un semplice tradimento ma è una storia che sta giungendo al capolinea...e non ho il diritto di immischiarmi...Lui mi ha detto che risolverà la situazione con Cecilia a tempo debito, cmq è sicuro di volersi separare da lei! Gian si è venuto a confessare con me perché mi reputa una persona ragionevole e affidabile....(avrei voluto spaccargli la testa altro che ragionevole) e al mio "perché cazzo sei andato in un centro commerciale con lei che ti han sgamato...lui ha risposto...perché forse inconsciamente volevo che mi beccassero..la mia storia con Cecilia è finita...CHE NE PENSATE? io sto di merda...è stata come una pugnalata allo stomaco questa conversazione....ho deciso di starmene e di non dirlo a Cecilia, aspettare che sia Gian a risolvere le cose.....p.s Gian ha detto che non mi tirerà mai in mezzo in questa storia e che non perderò la mia amica in nessun modo perché sono stata discreta e mi sono fatta i cazzi miei.................ODIO QUEL FOTTUTO GIAN LO ODIOOOOOO


La storia della crisi è una cazzata.

Allora lui ha una storia di 8 mesi, la moglie è incinta e mancano 4 mesi...ergo 9-4=5...hanno concepito il figlio 5 mesi fa quando lui aveva la rossa da 3 mesi.
Dimmi tu quand'è che si è innamorato della rossa? Prima o dopo essersi allegramente scopato la moglie? Dopo solo 2 anni di matrimonio?
Non l'ha mai dimenticata? Ma lo sa che non ha più 16 anni? Voleva farsi beccare e allora perché non dirlo alla moglie?
Dammi retta...questo s'è solo messo paura. Sta scappando dalla responsabilità del figlio.
Ma quand'anche si fosse reso conto di amare la rossa dopo il concepimento...perché fare un investimento per acquistare casa che dopo lascerà per stare con la rossa?
Dammi retta, lui ha ritrovato la rossa, s'è invaghito e gli è nata la crisi...
Fossi in te ci riparlerei...per dirgliene, come si deve.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato pure io. Ovviamente lo stato d'animo di una donna che aspetta il primo figlio, almeno da lei desiderato, è normalmente di camminare ad una spanna dal suolo. Magari penserà che lui è turbato dalla responsabilità di diventare padre... ma difficilmente lei può pensare ad un *orrore* del genere. E se le si affaccia il pensiero, probabilmente lo accantona subito.


che nervi però..


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma la storia l'aveva in corso, non stiamo parlando di pizza e fichi, stiamo parlando di fare un figlio. Se non sono una merda totale, non rischio di fare un figlio se:
> - non voglio un figlio
> - ritengo(uniteralmente?) che il mio matrimonio sia in crisi
> - ho una relazione parallela.
> ...


quoto in pieno


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> La storia della crisi è una cazzata.
> 
> Allora lui ha una storia di 8 mesi, la moglie è incinta e mancano 4 mesi...ergo 9-4=5...hanno concepito il figlio 5 mesi fa quando lui aveva la rossa da 3 mesi.
> Dimmi tu quand'è che si è innamorato della rossa? Prima o dopo essersi allegramente scopato la moglie? Dopo solo 2 anni di matrimonio?
> ...


si si può essere per carità cara Eliade, ma dopo che lo insulto e che tento di farlo ragionare che risolvo??spero che lui cambi idea?ma sto qui è partito per la tangenziale con quella rossa li...di Cecilia non penso gli freghi più di tanto sennò non si sarebbe fatto vedere in un cazzo di centro commerciale..o sbaglio?


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che nervi però..


non ho parole..Cecilia non merita un bastardo del genere


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> si si può essere per carità cara Eliade, ma dopo che lo insulto e che tento di farlo ragionare che risolvo??spero che lui cambi idea?ma sto qui è partito per la tangenziale con quella rossa li...di Cecilia non penso gli freghi più di tanto sennò non si *sarebbe fatto vedere in un cazzo di centro commerciale..o sbaglio?*


*

e infatti...
e io che credevo che faceva le cose alla luce del sole perchè non aveva nulla da nascondere..
invece non lo voleva nascondere..
magari non ha il coraggio..
magari avrebbe preferito che qualcuno vedendoli avrebbe spifferato alla moglie per togliere lui parte della fatica..

non smetterò mai di stupirmi..

*


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a parte che il coito interrotto non da alcuna garanzia
> direi che è stato molto facilone ed egoista


:up:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> si si può essere per carità cara Eliade, ma dopo che lo insulto e che tento di farlo ragionare che risolvo??spero che lui cambi idea?ma sto qui è partito per la tangenziale con quella rossa li...di Cecilia non penso gli freghi più di tanto sennò non si sarebbe fatto vedere in un cazzo di centro commerciale..o sbaglio?


Appunto, in ogni caso sarebbe opportuno che Cecilia non investa i suoi soldi in una nuova casa, a cui lui poi potrebbe non contribuire più. Non so se ho reso l'idea...


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e infatti...
> e io che credevo che faceva le cose alla luce del sole perchè non aveva nulla da nascondere..
> invece non lo voleva nascondere..
> magari non ha il coraggio..
> ...


secondo me è un grande immaturo
una persona che invaghita di un'altra mette in cinta la moglie
una persona che con l'amante, invece di andare in posti poco frequentati che fa?
va in centro commerciale dove transitano migliaia di persone
per cui è uno che pensa poco o che non ci arriva


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> quoto in pieno



ciao Sybill,da un lato mi fa piacere che tu sia indenne,dall'altro orrore per lo schifo che perpetra Gian.Abbi pazienza,io come tradizione leggo pochissimo e in fretta..ma se capisco bene,lui ha il coraggio di dire che non voleva il figlio..Ma cos'e'un povero idiota???...e chi l'ha concepito???lo Spirito Santo???

La prova che sia un poveretto,il fatto che stia con la compagna di scuola...pensa te..se e'infantile..

Sybill..io sono quello che sono..traditore bastardo,oltretutto senza alibi.ma..credimi...uno cosi'lo prenderei a pugni.

at salut


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sybill,da un lato mi fa piacere che tu sia indenne,dall'altro orrore per lo schifo che perpetra Gian.Abbi pazienza,io come tradizione leggo pochissimo e in fretta..ma se capisco bene,lui ha il coraggio di dire che non voleva il figlio..Ma cos'e'un povero idiota???...e chi l'ha concepito???lo Spirito Santo???
> 
> *La prova che sia un poveretto,il fatto che stia con la compagna di scuola...pensa te..se e'infantile..
> 
> ...


secondo te è un poveretto perchè sta con una ex compagna di scuola?
perchè se stesse con una sconosciuta sarebbe diverso?

secondo me e lo ripeto è una persona che dimostra una certa superficialità e immaturità
per come si mostra e per aver messo in cinta la moglie nonostante avesse già una storia in corso


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo te è un poveretto perchè sta con una ex compagna di scuola?
> perchè se stesse con una sconosciuta sarebbe diverso?
> 
> secondo me e lo ripeto è una persona che dimostra una certa superficialità e immaturità
> per come si mostra e per aver messo in cinta la moglie nonostante avesse già una storia in corso


gatto....intendevo che si tratta di minestra riscaldata...io mai vorrei una conosciuta e ''anelata''20anni fa'..

stra concordo...aggiungendo che si puo'benissimo fare sesso in casa e fuori...ma proprio metterla incinta...


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gatto....intendevo che si tratta di minestra riscaldata...io mai vorrei una conosciuta e ''anelata''20anni fa'..
> 
> stra concordo...aggiungendo che si puo'benissimo fare sesso in casa e fuori...*ma proprio metterla incinta*...


ha fatto terno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so.
> ma deve vedersela lui.
> però scusate su una cosa sono molto perplessa...
> se lui il figlio non lo voleva, se lui già aveva una storia a quanto pare importante con un'altra...
> ...


io conosco una coppia che ha tre figli. Primo e terza per sbaglio.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto, in ogni caso sarebbe opportuno che Cecilia non investa i suoi soldi in una nuova casa, a cui lui poi potrebbe non contribuire più. Non so se ho reso l'idea...


ah mi sono dimenticata di dire che quel cretino non ha davvero intenzione di comprare casa ma temporeggia ahahaha e sta cercando di convincerla a rimanere nella loro vecchia casa ahaha DISGUSTO


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sybill,da un lato mi fa piacere che tu sia indenne,dall'altro orrore per lo schifo che perpetra Gian.Abbi pazienza,io come tradizione leggo pochissimo e in fretta..ma se capisco bene,lui ha il coraggio di dire che non voleva il figlio..Ma cos'e'un povero idiota???...e chi l'ha concepito???lo Spirito Santo???
> 
> La prova che sia un poveretto,il fatto che stia con la compagna di scuola...pensa te..se e'infantile..
> 
> ...


ciao Lothar.. hai visto che quel casino??e pensa che ho dovuto fare la persona rassicurante...l'avrei preso a calci in culo..ma avevo paura di una reazione violenta...mi avete messo paura ieri


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo te è un poveretto perchè sta con una ex compagna di scuola?
> perchè se stesse con una sconosciuta sarebbe diverso?
> 
> secondo me e lo ripeto è una persona che dimostra una certa superficialità e immaturità
> per come si mostra e per aver messo in cinta la moglie nonostante avesse già una storia in corso


:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ah mi sono dimenticata di dire che quel cretino non ha davvero intenzione di comprare casa ma temporeggia ahahaha e sta cercando di convincerla a rimanere nella loro vecchia casa ahaha DISGUSTO


Ma forse è meglio così! Prima che tutti e due investano tanti soldi in una casa e magari lei si ritrovi con un figlio da mantenere ed una casa da pagare da sola.

Mi auguro che la nascita del figlio gli faccia cambiare idea. Almeno che si prenda le sue responsabilità nei confronti del bambino. E' lui la vera vittima adesso.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma forse è meglio così! Prima che tutti e due investano tanti soldi in una casa e magari lei si ritrovi con un figlio da mantenere ed una casa da pagare da sola.
> 
> Mi auguro che la nascita del figlio gli faccia cambiare idea. Almeno che si prenda le sue responsabilità nei confronti del bambino. E' lui la vera vittima adesso.


no lui non ha detto che rinnega il figlio ha detto che se ne occuperà..ma pensa a quella povera crista quando Gian le dirà come stanno le cose...ma pensaaaaaa alla sua faccia,ai suoi sogni,al suo mondo che crolla..mi viene da piangere


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no* lui non ha detto che rinnega il figlio ha detto che se ne occuperà*..ma pensa a quella povera crista quando Gian le dirà come stanno le cose...ma pensaaaaaa alla sua faccia,ai suoi sogni,al suo mondo che crolla..mi viene da piangere


non avrei immaginato il contrario


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non avrei immaginato il contrario


crudele com'è non l'avrei escluso guarda..non voleva il figlio...non voleva il figlio...che brutta cosa da dire..che brutta cosa...tua moglie incinta e tu non volevo il figlio è capitato...cristo ha 40 anni ..povero bambino povero


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> crudele com'è non l'avrei escluso guarda..non voleva il figlio...non voleva il figlio...che brutta cosa da dire..che brutta cosa...tua moglie incinta e tu non volevo il figlio è capitato...cristo ha 40 anni ..povero bambino povero


Però non lo voleva nemmeno lei
Lui è e resta un coglione vero.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

SONO UNA STUPIDA..AVREI DOVUTO TACERE E NON SCOPRIRE QUESTA COSA PERCHE' IO CECILIA NON RIESCO PIU' A GUARDALA IN FACCIA


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io conosco una coppia che ha tre figli. Primo e terza per sbaglio.


ma sai se stai bene se la coppia sta bene magari ci si rilassa un pò..magari non si usano altri contraccettvi perchè alla fine se capita ce lo teniamo e siamo felici..
ma se io non ti voglio, altro che barriera...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però non lo voleva nemmeno lei
> Lui è e resta un coglione vero.


No lei non lo voleva insistentemente cioè non ha mia fatto pressioni a Gian per averlo..ma dovevi vedere il suo sguardo felice quando mi ha detto che era incinta


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> No lei non lo voleva insistentemente cioè non ha mia fatto pressioni a Gian per averlo..ma dovevi vedere il suo sguardo felice quando mi ha detto che era incinta


Ok ma se tu non lo vuoi e sai per certo che lui non lo vuole
Perchè resti incinta????????????


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ma se tu non lo vuoi e sai per certo che lui non lo vuole
> Perchè resti incinta????????????


perchè non usi nessuna precauzione :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no lui non ha detto che rinnega il figlio ha detto che se ne occuperà..ma pensa a quella povera crista quando Gian le dirà come stanno le cose...ma pensaaaaaa alla sua faccia,ai suoi sogni,al suo mondo che crolla..mi viene da piangere


Se ne occuperà crescendolo tutti i giorni e dandogli la presenza di un padre o aprendo solo il portafoglio e passando con lui/lei poche ore alla settimana? C'è una bella differenza!

Io vivo in casa con mia figlia e sua madre. Poi ho una vita parallela fuori casa ed è tutto alla luce del giorno. Nessun tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non usi nessuna precauzione :up:


già
e poi io passo il tempo a fare una testa così a mio figlio sulle precauzioni, e poi adulti parlano ancora di un figlio capitato


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> già
> e poi io passo il tempo a fare una testa così a mio figlio sulle precauzioni, e poi adulti parlano ancora di un figlio capitato


un figlio capitato non è un dramma
il dramma è quando ti arriva un figlio non desiderato o meglio quando hai delle storie fuori dal matrimonio


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Se ne occuperà crescendolo tutti i giorni e dandogli la presenza di un padre o aprendo solo il portafoglio e passando con lui/lei poche ore alla settimana? C'è una bella differenza!
> 
> Io vivo in casa con mia figlia e sua madre. Poi ho una vita parallela fuori casa ed è tutto alla luce del giorno. Nessun tradimento.


tua moglie sa che hai una storia parallela e non dice niente?io ti sbatterei fuori di casa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *ma sai se stai bene se la coppia sta bene magari ci si rilassa un pò*..magari non si usano altri contraccettvi perchè alla fine se capita ce lo teniamo e siamo felici..
> ma se io non ti voglio, altro che barriera...


Magari fossi così. Ed hanno meno di 30 anni....

Nel 2013 sentire ancora di persone che hanno figli per sbaglio mi fa rizzare i peli della schiena. ed io sono glabro...sulla schiena.


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

io conosco un pirla che ha messo incinta 2 sorelle, e poi è riuscito ad avere un terzo figlio con un'altra
ma si può?XD


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ma se tu non lo vuoi e sai per certo che lui non lo vuole
> Perchè resti incinta????????????


per me lo volevano tutte e due perché è assurdo che se non vuoi un figlio non prendi la pillola dai


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io conosco un pirla che ha messo incinta 2 sorelle, e poi è riuscito ad avere un terzo figlio con un'altra
> ma si può?XD


che genio del male


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ma se tu non lo vuoi e sai per certo che lui non lo vuole
> Perchè resti incinta????????????


perchè pensi che le cose miglioreranno... l'ottimismo è niente senza controllo.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io conosco un pirla che ha messo incinta 2 sorelle, e poi è riuscito ad avere un terzo figlio con un'altra
> ma si può?XD


me lo presenti?
farsi 3 sorelle non è da tutti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Magari fossi così. Ed hanno meno di 30 anni....
> 
> Nel 2013 sentire ancora di persone che hanno figli per sbaglio mi fa rizzare i peli della schiena. ed io sono glabro...sulla schiena.


lei ne ha 30 lui quasi 41


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> me lo presenti?
> farsi 3 sorelle non è da tutti :rotfl::rotfl:



no la terza non era sorella

erano finite le sorelle!:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> tua moglie sa che hai una storia parallela e non dice niente?io ti sbatterei fuori di casa


mia moglie non è mia moglie. Tra di noi è finita un paio di anni fa. Invece di separarci abbiamo deciso di restare a vivere insieme e crescere nostra figlia in armonia. 
Funziona. :up:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> me lo presenti?
> farsi 3 sorelle non è da tutti :rotfl::rotfl:


sembra la storia di quel film...Adam ..il protagonista si sbatteva tre sorelle allegramente e alla fine ne sposava una


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io conosco un pirla che ha messo incinta 2 sorelle, e poi è riuscito ad avere un terzo figlio con un'altra
> ma si può?XD


XDXD


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mia moglie non è mia moglie. Tra di noi è finita un paio di anni fa. Invece di separarci abbiamo deciso di restare a vivere insieme e crescere nostra figlia in armonia.
> Funziona. :up:


non giudico..ma non reggerei mai una cosa cosi ma se dici che funziona buon per voi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lei ne ha 30 lui quasi 41


Rabbrividisco. 41 anni.....


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Magari fossi così. Ed hanno meno di 30 anni....
> 
> Nel 2013 sentire ancora di persone che hanno figli per sbaglio mi fa rizzare i *peli della schiena*. ed io sono glabro...sulla schiena.


a me in un altro punto....
però accade...

accade anche che le coppie che lo desiderano e lo fanno normalmente niente...aspettano e niente..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> non giudico..ma non reggerei mai una cosa cosi ma se dici che funziona buon per voi


capita. Non è stata una cosa cercata. E' successa. Poi si parla e con intelligenza e volontà si lavora per il bene di tutti ma sopratutto per quello della propria figlia. 

L'unica che fa fatica ad accettare questa situazione è la mia ragazza.... lei proprio rompe....XD


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> capita. Non è stata una cosa cercata. E' successa. Poi si parla e con intelligenza e volontà si lavora per il bene di tutti ma sopratutto per quello della propria figlia.
> 
> L'unica che fa fatica ad accettare questa situazione è la mia ragazza.... lei proprio rompe....XD


aahahaha eh non ha tutti i torti...anche tua moglie ha un compagno?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me in un altro punto....
> però accade...
> 
> accade anche che le coppie che lo desiderano e lo fanno normalmente niente...aspettano e niente..


Già. Magari dopo 10 anni e vari trattamenti........ e dire che noi l'abbiamo avuta in 2 settimane. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> capita. Non è stata una cosa cercata. E' successa. Poi si parla e con intelligenza e volontà si lavora per il bene di tutti ma sopratutto per quello della propria figlia.
> 
> L'unica che fa fatica ad accettare questa situazione è la mia ragazza.... lei proprio rompe....XD


lei non ha figli, vero? E' comunque una situazione oggettivamente difficile da accettare, credo che tu ne sia consapevole. Poi... dormite assieme. Insomma... mettiti nei suoi panni.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> no la terza non era sorella
> 
> erano finite le sorelle!:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> crudele com'è non l'avrei escluso guarda..non voleva il figlio...non voleva il figlio...che brutta cosa da dire..che brutta cosa...tua moglie incinta e tu non volevo il figlio è capitato...cristo ha 40 anni ..povero bambino povero


io spero che la tua amica abbia un padre o un fratello che facciano due''chiacchere''con il tipo...alle volte serve..
e poi ti do un cattivo consiglio..ma ci sta tutto....fare in modo che la ''brava ''ex compagna di scuola,venga a sapere che il suo amante,le vuole  cosi'tanto bene.che intanto mette incinta la moglie....anche questo potrebbe servire


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> aahahaha eh non ha tutti i torti...anche tua moglie ha un compagno?


Non è mia moglie. 

Non lo so. Lei non mi racconta nulla e mi interessa poco. A me basta che faccia la mamma e partecipi alle faccende domestiche, alle spese e, sopratutto, che contribuisca a creare un ambiente sereno e piacevole per tutti e tre.

Logicamente noi non abbiamo rapporti da anni... e non ne avremo! Non tradisco la mia ragazza.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non è mia moglie.
> 
> Non lo so. Lei non mi racconta nulla e mi interessa poco. A me basta che faccia la mamma e partecipi alle faccende domestiche, alle spese e, sopratutto, che contribuisca a creare un ambiente sereno e piacevole per tutti e tre.
> 
> Logicamente noi non abbiamo rapporti da anni... e non ne avremo! Non tradisco la mia ragazza.



no daiiii...questa non la posso sentire amico felino.....la moglie per me viene prima di tutte le altre.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io spero che la tua amica abbia un padre o un fratello che facciano due''chiacchere''con il tipo...alle volte serve..
> e poi ti do un cattivo consiglio..ma ci sta tutto....fare in modo che la ''brava ''ex compagna di scuola,venga a sapere che il suo amante,le vuole  cosi'tanto bene.che intanto mette incinta la moglie....anche questo potrebbe servire


lothar io non so se la rossa sia informata dei fatti...so solo per certo che sa che è sposato...anche se il tuo consiglio mi piace non ho alcuna voglia di contattare quella donna


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io spero che la tua amica abbia un padre o un fratello che facciano due''chiacchere''con il tipo...alle volte serve..
> e poi ti do un cattivo consiglio..ma ci sta tutto....fare in modo che la ''brava ''ex compagna di scuola,venga a sapere che il suo amante,le vuole cosi'tanto bene.che intanto mette incinta la moglie....*anche questo potrebbe servire*


potrebbe servire a conclamare che è un coglione. Poi però lui coglione resta. E i coglioni, sappiamo bene, sono in grado solo di fare coglionate.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei non ha figli, vero? E' comunque una situazione oggettivamente difficile da accettare, credo che tu ne sia consapevole. Poi... dormite assieme. Insomma... mettiti nei suoi panni.


Lo capisco. Ma non è una novità dell'ultimo minuto. Lo sapeva quando ci siamo messi insieme ed io le ho sempre detto chiaro e tondo come stanno le cose. Non può avere nulla di più di questo. La mia famiglia è composta da me, mia figlia e sua madre.
Vabbè dai non parliamo della mia tipa che davvero mi si rompe il neon dell'aureola....



lothar57 ha detto:


> io spero che la tua amica abbia un padre o un fratello che facciano due''chiacchere''con il tipo...alle volte serve..
> e poi ti do un cattivo consiglio..ma ci sta tutto....f*are in modo che la ''brava ''ex compagna di scuola,venga a sapere che il suo amante,le vuole  cosi'tanto bene.che intanto mette incinta la moglie.*...anche questo potrebbe servire


Gattone bello! Sei geniale!!:rotfl:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non è mia moglie.
> 
> Non lo so. Lei non mi racconta nulla e mi interessa poco. A me basta che faccia la mamma e partecipi alle faccende domestiche, alle spese e, sopratutto, che contribuisca a creare un ambiente sereno e piacevole per tutti e tre.
> 
> Logicamente noi non abbiamo rapporti da anni... e non ne avremo! Non tradisco la mia ragazza.


 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lothar io non so se la rossa sia informata dei fatti...so solo per certo che sa che è sposato...anche se il tuo consiglio mi piace non ho alcuna voglia di contattare quella donna


Sybill non so se il tuo paese sia pettegolo come il mio,ma se fosse..basta mettere in giro,ad arte...la voce...e il gioco e'fatto.viceversa esiste l''amico''facvebook,twitter..etc....non dovrebbe essere difficile........


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sybill non so se il tuo paese sia pettegolo come il mio,ma se fosse..basta mettere in giro,ad arte...la voce...e il gioco e'fatto.viceversa esiste l''amico''facvebook,twitter..etc....non dovrebbe essere difficile........


si ma già mi sono immischiata in un affare più grosso di me..non voglio creare altri casini per il rispetto nei confronti di Cecilia..non voglio che sia vista come la gravida cornuta..mi fa paura terribilmente una cosa..che non arrivino voci alle orecchie di cecilia...vivendo in un paese dove il suo caro maritino va in giro per mano con una rossa alla luce del sole ho paura che lo scopra


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> si ma già mi sono immischiata in un affare più grosso di me..non voglio creare altri casini per il rispetto nei confronti di Cecilia..non voglio che sia vista come la gravida cornuta..mi fa paura terribilmente una cosa..che non arrivino voci alle orecchie di cecilia...vivendo in un paese dove il suo caro maritino va in giro per mano con una rossa alla luce del sole ho paura che lo scopra


il paese mormora.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sybill non so se il tuo paese sia pettegolo come il mio,ma se fosse..basta mettere in giro,ad arte...la voce...e il gioco e'fatto.viceversa esiste l''amico''facvebook,twitter..etc....non dovrebbe essere difficile........


ma il problema dell'amica di Sybil non è mica la rossa, Lothar. E' quel genio del male che si è sposato e che ha pensato di scegliere come padre di suo figlio.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il paese mormora.....


e forse lui questo vuole...che mormori...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e forse lui questo vuole...che mormori...


che grosso figlio di puttana


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e forse lui questo vuole...che mormori...


quando si dice avere le palle. Mamma mia.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e forse lui questo vuole...che mormori...


così facendo non fa fare una gran bella figura alla moglie o sbaglio


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> che grosso figlio di puttana


ma tu continui a fumare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il problema dell'amica di Sybil non è mica la rossa, Lothar. E' quel genio del male che si è sposato e che ha pensato di scegliere come padre di suo figlio.


Ma penso che la rossa, alla notizia, andrebbe su tutte le furie e lo manderebbe a quel paese. Magari lui tornerebbe a fare il maritino..... 

Coglione rimane. Ma almeno...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così facendo non fa fare una gran bella figura alla moglie o sbaglio


si ma anche lui non fa una gran figura.....cercasi un paio di coglioni per Gian...se Cecilia lo viene a scoprire da qualcuno che non sia lui giuro che lo uccido


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma tu continui a fumare


fumo il doppio


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così facendo non fa fare una gran bella figura alla moglie o sbaglio


la moglie farà la figura di chi ha sposato un verme. Logicamente ha sbagliato, nel non accorgersi che era un verme. Ma a volte le cose si vedono distorte. Tu pensa la rossa come deve essere messa, se sa la verità.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la moglie farà la figura di chi ha sposato un verme. Logicamente ha sbagliato, nel non accorgersi che era un verme. Ma a volte le cose si vedono distorte. Tu pensa la rossa come deve essere messa, se sa la verità.


dubito che conosca la verità


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la moglie farà la figura di chi ha sposato un verme. Logicamente ha sbagliato, nel non accorgersi che era un verme. Ma a volte le cose si vedono distorte. Tu pensa la rossa come deve essere messa, se sa la verità.


se poi sei un maestro nell'infinocchiarla..che sospetti può avere quella poverina..la rossa se sa la verità..deve finire male


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la moglie farà la figura di chi ha sposato un verme. Logicamente ha sbagliato, nel non accorgersi che era un verme. Ma a volte le cose si vedono distorte. Tu pensa la rossa come deve essere messa, se sa la verità.


Ma non lo sa sicuramente. Secondo me, uno che mette in cinta la moglie per sbaglio, mentre ha una amante, pensando di separarsi, non va a dire alla amante una sottigliezza così insignificante come un figlio in arrivo......  aspetterà che si incontrino in qualche centro commerciale nella speranza che la rossa noti il pancione...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non lo sa sicuramente. Secondo me, uno che mette in cinta la moglie per sbaglio, mentre ha una amante, pensando di separarsi, non va a dire alla amante una sottigliezza così insignificante come un figlio in arrivo......  aspetterà che si incontrino in qualche centro commerciale nella speranza che la rossa noti il pancione...


spero che alla rossa venga la brillante idea di andare a vedere com'è la sua rivale..così nota il pancione..e siamo a posto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lo capisco. Ma non è una novità dell'ultimo minuto. Lo sapeva quando ci siamo messi insieme ed io le ho sempre detto chiaro e tondo come stanno le cose. Non può avere nulla di più di questo. La mia famiglia è composta da me, mia figlia e sua madre.
> Vabbè dai non parliamo della mia tipa che davvero mi si rompe il neon dell'aureola....


Ho un amico più o meno nella stessa condizione tua. Non convive ma è un rapporto simile
La sua fidanzata non capisce e a me fa incazzare perchè rischia di perdere un uomo meraviglioso continuando a pressarlo


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così facendo non fa fare una gran bella *figura alla moglie *o sbaglio


la brutta figura la fa lui scusa...


EH...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il problema dell'amica di Sybil non è mica la rossa, Lothar. E' quel genio del male che si è sposato e che ha pensato di scegliere come padre di suo figlio.



ciao Sbri..ti ha gia'risposto l'altro felino..cioe'Occhi Verdi...

io aggiungo questo,la rossa ha 40anni,mi pare single...non cerca avventure ma un compagno o marito..se impara la miseria mentale del tipo..forse molla...


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Continuo a pensare che tu debba continuare a parlare con Gian.
41 anni e non era ancora pronto a fare il padre? E a che età voleva faro il figlio...a 50?
Che si è sposato a fare a 39 anni? Per fare fiesta con la rossa? 
Ma fatemi il piacere si...sto tipo o ha la crisi dei 40 anni (    ), oppure deve essere messo alle strette, perché la gente mormora, le voci a Cecilia arriveranno presto.
Prendi ad esempio l'informatrice, metti che le scappa qualcosa...meglio che lo sappia subito Cecilia e da lui.
Troppo comodo dopo fare il padre qualche nei week-end, quando tutte le cose più pensati se le "ciuccerà" la moglie mentre lui fa l'aperitivo con la rossa.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..ti ha gia'risposto l'altro felino..cioe'Occhi Verdi...
> 
> io aggiungo questo,la rossa ha 40anni,mi pare single...non cerca avventure ma un compagno o marito..se impara la miseria mentale del tipo..forse molla...


Non è da escludere...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che tu debba continuare a parlare con Gian.
> 41 anni e non era ancora pronto a fare il padre? E a che età voleva faro il figlio...a 50?
> Che si è sposato a fare a 39 anni? Per fare fiesta con la rossa?
> Ma fatemi il piacere si...sto tipo o ha la crisi dei 40 anni (    ), oppure deve essere messo alle strette, perché la gente mormora, le voci a Cecilia arriveranno presto.
> ...


e che devo dire ancora a Gian?lma che ripercussioni può avere una notizia del genere sulla gravidanza di Cecilia?se lo viene a sapere dalle voci può cmq crederci come no e gian potrebbe smentire


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..ti ha gia'risposto l'altro felino..cioe'Occhi Verdi...
> 
> io aggiungo questo,la rossa ha 40anni,mi pare single...non cerca avventure ma un compagno o marito..se impara la miseria mentale del tipo..*forse molla*...


e che culo, tenersi un marito del genere perchè l'amante lo ha mollato, disgustata.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un amico più o meno nella stessa condizione tua. Non convive ma è un rapporto simile
> La sua fidanzata non capisce e a me fa incazzare perchè rischia di perdere un uomo meraviglioso continuando a pressarlo


Sta succedendo anche da queste parti....


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sta succedendo anche da queste parti....


io non vi capisco ..non vi piace l'esclusività in un rapporto? perchè dover condividere una persona con 1 altra..io capisco la tua ragazza ma se tu le hai messo subito in chiaro o cosi o niente lei non ha senso che ti scassi le palle


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io non vi capisco ..non vi piace l'esclusività in un rapporto? perchè dover condividere una persona con 1 altra..io capisco la tua ragazza ma se tu le hai messo subito in chiaro o cosi o niente lei non ha senso che ti scassi le palle


noi abbiamo l'esclusiva. Non l'ho tradita da quando stiamo insieme. Anzi io ero il suo amante prima che mollasse il suo ex convivente.

Ancora non ho capito il perchè. Gelosia, possessività, incomprensioni assurde, voglia di essere il centro del mio essere, infantilità, problemi con l'italiano... Bhooooo


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> noi abbiamo l'esclusiva. Non l'ho tradita da quando stiamo insieme. Anzi io ero il suo amante prima che mollasse il suo ex convivente.
> 
> Ancora non ho capito il perchè. Gelosia, possessività, incomprensioni assurde, voglia di essere il centro del mio essere, infantilità, problemi con l'italiano... Bhooooo


vivi con 1 altra donna in ogni caso anche se non ci vai a letto insieme...te credo che cmq è gelosa...che ne sa lei che di punto in bianco non ti riscopi la madre di tuo figlio


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Quindi mancanza di fiducia? Bell'inizio di un nuovo rapporto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> vivi con 1 altra donna in ogni caso anche se non ci vai a letto insieme...te credo che cmq è gelosa...che ne sa lei che di punto in bianco non ti riscopi la madre di tuo figlio


Fidati lo sa. Non entro nel dettagli ma è improponibile che io e la mamma di mia figlia si possa fare sesso. IMPROPONIBILE! :smile:




farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi mancanza di fiducia? Bell'inizio di un nuovo rapporto


Ma difatti lei dice che non si fida in generale degli uomini. 20 anni con un bugiardo patologico che ha fatto 1000 promesse e non ne ha mantenuta nemmeno una segnerebbero chiunque.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fidati lo sa. Non entro nel dettagli ma è improponibile che io e la mamma di mia figlia si possa fare sesso. IMPROPONIBILE! :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma difatti lei dice che non si fida in generale degli uomini. 20 anni con un bugiardo patologico che ha fatto 1000 promesse e non ne ha mantenuta nemmeno una segnerebbero chiunque.



Meno male che so che faccia hai altrimenti penserei che sei il mio amico.
ANche lei arriva da una brutta esperienza
Ma mica dovete "pagarla" voi sta cosa, o no?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> vivi con 1 altra donna in ogni caso anche se non ci vai a letto insieme...te credo che cmq è gelosa...che ne sa lei che di punto in bianco non ti riscopi la madre di tuo figlio



Ciao Sybill..pero'caso molto anomalo..per quel che mi riguarda le amanti sono gelose solo di altre donne..perche'sanno benissimo che il traditore,se trova''da far bene''se ne frega dell'amante.Ma della moglie mai.


----------



## oceansize (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che so che faccia hai altrimenti penserei che sei il mio amico.
> ANche lei arriva da una brutta esperienza
> Ma mica dovete "pagarla" voi sta cosa, o no?


sono certa che anche lei vuole con tutte le sue forze tornare a fidarsi, ci vuole tempo e amore, forse un po' più del normale.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sybill..pero'caso molto anomalo..per quel che mi riguarda le amanti sono gelose solo di altre donne..perche'sanno benissimo che il traditore,se trova''da far bene''se ne frega dell'amante.Ma della moglie mai.


lothar qual è brevemente la tua storia?sei sposato e hai 1 amante?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che so che faccia hai altrimenti penserei che sei il mio amico.
> ANche lei arriva da una brutta esperienza
> Ma mica dovete "pagarla" voi sta cosa, o no?


sono troppo buono. lo so. :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lothar qual è brevemente la tua storia?sei sposato e hai *1* amante?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è 1 uomo indaffarato? ha l'amante dell'amante dell'amante?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lothar qual è brevemente la tua storia?sei sposato e *hai 1 amante*?


Perdona se mi intrometto ma volevo dirti che chiedere a Lothar se ha 1 amante (una sola) è sminuente come chiedere a Messi se ha mai giocato al calcio ...:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdona se mi intrometto ma volevo dirti che chiedere a Lothar se ha 1 amante (una sola) è sminuente come chiedere a Messi se ha mai giocato al calcio ...:rotfl::rotfl::up:


sti cazzi..ma chi è il traditore più seriale del forum?:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> è 1 uomo indaffarato? *ha l'amante dell'amante dell'amante?*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdona se mi intrometto ma volevo dirti che chiedere a Lothar se ha 1 amante (una sola) è sminuente come chiedere a Messi se ha mai giocato al calcio ...:rotfl::rotfl::up:


o come chiedere a Dave Weckl se ha mai suonato una batteria...:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> sti cazzi..ma chi è il traditore più seriale del forum?:mrgreen:


Se il Tradimento fosse una forma d'Arte Lothar sarebbe il nostro Michelangelo


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se il Tradimento fosse una forma d'Arte Lothar sarebbe il nostro Michelangelo


e magari la fa sempre anche franca giusto?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> e magari la fa sempre anche *franca* giusto?


si fa anche lei. Si :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdona se mi intrometto ma volevo dirti che chiedere a Lothar se ha 1 amante (una sola) è sminuente come chiedere a Messi se ha mai giocato al calcio ...:rotfl::rotfl::up:





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> o come chiedere a Dave Weckl se ha mai suonato una batteria...:mrgreen:


Come chiedere ad un maggiordomo di nome Alfred se sia mai entrato nella Bat - Caverna. 



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si fa anche lei. Si :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si fa anche lei. Si :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quell'uomo è assurdo...e come fa a soddisfarle tutte poi..avrei un trilione di domande da fare a Lothar...esiste qualche persona fedele nel forum o siete tutti un po' alla lothar?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> e magari la fa sempre anche franca giusto?


Si, ma anche questo va a suo merito. Non la fa franca perché è fortunato bensì in quanto applica a menadito un rigido protocollo di sicurezza da lui stesso elaborato nel corso degli anni e dal quale non si distacca mai per nessun motivo al mondo.
Il primo, FONDAMENTALE comandamento lothariano noto a tutto il Forum da sempre è il seguente:
un cellulare per la famiglia, gli amici, il lavoro e un altro SEGRETO E RIGOROSAMENTE VIETATO IN CASA per le storie "parallele". 
Dico il vero Lothar, ho imparato bene ? :mrgreen::up:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come chiedere ad un maggiordomo di nome Alfred se sia mai entrato nella Bat - Caverna. View attachment 6858
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bellissima aahahahahah:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quell'uomo è assurdo...e come fa a soddisfarle tutte poi..avrei un trilione di domande da fare a Lothar...esiste qualche *persona fedele* nel forum o siete tutti un po' alla lothar?


Io, io, io, io, io, io....IO...
Almeno finché nessuno mi smentisce...non che ci possa essere qualcuno comunque


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar è un bluff.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, ma anche questo va a suo merito. Non la fa franca perché è fortunato bensì in quanto applica a menadito un rigido protocollo di sicurezza da lui stesso elaborato nel corso degli anni e dal quale non si distacca mai per nessun motivo al mondo.
> Il primo, FONDAMENTALE comandamento lothariano noto a tutto il Forum da sempre è il seguente:
> un cellulare per la famiglia, gli amici, il lavoro e un altro SEGRETO E RIGOROSAMENTE VIETATO IN CASA per le storie "parallele".
> Dico il vero Lothar, ho imparato bene ? :mrgreen::up:


 007 gli fa una pippa..ma chi è il diavolo?????????????????????????????'


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> 007 gli fa una pippa..ma chi è il diavolo?????????????????????????????'


No, è uno che ha una fifa pazzesca di ricevere lo stesso trattamento dalla moglie (che si vocifera essere bellissima)...cosa che accadrebbe, a detta sua, se venisse scoperto.:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ecco. :mrgreen:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, è uno che ha una fifa pazzesca di ricevere lo stesso trattamento dalla moglie (che si vocifera essere bellissima)...cosa che accadrebbe, a detta sua, se venisse scoperto.:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quindi cornifica perché ha paura che la moglie lo cornifichi? ahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> esiste qualche persona fedele nel forum o siete tutti un po' alla lothar?


anche nelle galere sono tutti innocenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, ma anche questo va a suo merito. Non la fa franca perché è fortunato bensì in quanto applica a menadito un rigido protocollo di sicurezza da lui stesso elaborato nel corso degli anni e dal quale non si distacca mai per nessun motivo al mondo.
> Il primo, FONDAMENTALE comandamento lothariano noto a tutto il Forum da sempre è il seguente:
> un cellulare per la famiglia, gli amici, il lavoro e un altro SEGRETO E RIGOROSAMENTE VIETATO IN CASA per le storie "parallele".
> Dico il vero Lothar, ho imparato bene ? :mrgreen::up:


Quello è il secondo comandamento a dire il vero. Il primo è: prima di TUTTO viene la moglie, le altre sono IL NULLA.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quindi cornifica perché ha paura che la moglie lo cornifichi? ahahahahahahaahahahah


Nono, cornifica perché gli piace la patata. Fa attenzione a non farsi scoprire perché ha paura di ricevere lo stesso trattamento, nonché le valigie fuori casa.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

anche JB è un bluff.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche JB è un bluff.


sei andato a vedere o stai sfruculiando?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nono, cornifica perché gli piace la patata. Fa attenzione a non farsi scoprire perché ha paura di ricevere lo stesso trattamento, nonché le valigie fuori casa.


e la bici, pure.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nono, cornifica perché gli piace la patata. Fa attenzione a non farsi scoprire perché ha paura di ricevere lo stesso trattamento, nonché le valigie fuori casa.


Non vale forse questo per tutti i traditori alla fin fine?


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello è il secondo comandamento a dire il vero. Il primo è: prima di TUTTO viene la moglie, le altre sono IL NULLA.


mi sorge spontanea una domanda...ma perché si è sposato?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non vale forse questo per tutti i traditori alla fin fine?


naaahhh. Ci sono gli invorniti. Terzo comandamento: l'amante può essere fagiana ma non deve mai essere invornita. Al primo segno di invornimento Lothar si dà alla macchia.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei andato a vedere o stai sfruculiando?:mrgreen:


anche tebe, no anzi lei no, il Conte si, anche lui, un bluff.

ce ne sarebbero tanti altri, uno alla volta li posto tutti.

highlinder, per esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi sorge spontanea una domanda...ma perché si è sposato?:mrgreen:


ma perchè era innamorato di sua moglie. E lo è tutt'ora.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello è il secondo comandamento a dire il vero. Il primo è: prima di TUTTO viene la moglie, le altre sono IL NULLA.


Il che gli fa onore, perché per quanto possiamo non essere d'accordo stante la contraddizione intermini (come si ama chi si tradisce?), è comunque una dimostrazione d'amore per la moglie.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche tebe, no anzi lei no, il Conte si, anche lui, un bluff.
> 
> ce ne sarebbero tanti altri, uno alla volta li posto tutti.
> 
> highlinder, per esempio.


ahahahahahaha ahahahahah..ma c'è qualcuno che ti piace nel forum?


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè era innamorato di sua moglie. E lo è tutt'ora.


mi spiace ma non vi seguo


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi sorge spontanea una domanda...ma perché si è sposato?:mrgreen:


per completarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha ahahahahah..ma c'è qualcuno che ti piace nel forum?


Io:inlove:


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il che gli fa onore, perché per quanto possiamo non essere d'accordo stante la contraddizione intermini (come si ama chi si tradisce?), è comunque una dimostrazione d'amore per la moglie.


mmmmm come ho scritto a sbriciolata..mi spiace ma non vi seguo


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha ahahahahah..ma c'è qualcuno che ti piace nel forum?


non è questione di piacere, è essere un bluff. anche tu lo sei, non mi quadri. da un po di tempo se ne vedono di tutti i colori, come si suol dire.



farfalla ha detto:


> Io:inlove:


vuoi forse una inutile conferma?


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmmmm come ho scritto a sbriciolata..mi spiace ma non vi seguo


allora vai, ti chiamo un taxi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è questione di piacere, è essere un bluff. anche tu lo sei, non mi quadri. da un po di tempo se ne vedono di tutti i colori, come si suol dire.
> 
> 
> 
> vuoi forse una inutile conferma?



Non sono mai inutile le conferme


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quell'uomo è assurdo...e come fa a soddisfarle tutte poi..avrei un trilione di domande da fare a Lothar...esiste qualche persona fedele nel forum o siete tutti un po' alla lothar?


io sono fedele. Per ora... :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

*farf*

mi piaci.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è questione di piacere, è essere un bluff. anche tu lo sei, non mi quadri. da un po di tempo se ne vedono di tutti i colori, come si suol dire.
> 
> 
> 
> vuoi forse una inutile conferma?


che cosa intendi per bluff?


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

sibillina tu mi sai tanto della sgambata in bianco e nero, lo stesso genere. 


peccato la sigaretta, puzza l'alito.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono fedele. Per ora... :mrgreen:


Come per ora?
Ho appena finito di dire che la tua fidanzata deve fidarsi e tu dici "per ora"?


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

*farfallina*

io ho imparato a farmi sempre i cazzi miei e a non parlare per gli altri. Adesso mi trovo molto bene, sai?


anche occhiverdi è un bluff.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sibillina tu mi sai tanto della sgambata in bianco e nero, lo stesso genere.
> 
> 
> peccato la sigaretta, puzza l'alito.


si ma non mi hai detto che intendi per bluff?


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

*da wiki*

*Il cosiddetto bluff *(dall'inglese _to bluff_, ingannare; in italiano simulazione, dissimulazione) *è un atteggiamento *tenuto da un giocatore durante una partita, un gioco o una competizione di qualunque altro tipo che lo veda contrapposto ad uno o più avversari, *tendente ad indurre in errore un avversario, impedendogli di capire quale sia la propria situazione *di gioco, *per esempio facendo credere di essere in una situazione migliore di quella reale*, o viceversa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come per ora?
> Ho appena finito di dire che la tua fidanzata deve fidarsi e tu dici "per ora"?


Mica ho la sfera di cristallo. Una volta ho tradito in vita mia..... sia mai che ci ricaschi di nuovo.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Il cosiddetto bluff *(dall'inglese _to bluff_, ingannare; in italiano simulazione, dissimulazione) *è un atteggiamento *tenuto da un giocatore durante una partita, un gioco o una competizione di qualunque altro tipo che lo veda contrapposto ad uno o più avversari, *tendente ad indurre in errore un avversario, impedendogli di capire quale sia la propria situazione *di gioco, *per esempio facendo credere di essere in una situazione migliore di quella reale*, o viceversa.


e io in cosa ti saprei di bluff?:mrgreen:so che significa bluff ma non capivo in che senso lo usavi ..sembrava quasi per antipatia :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche occhiverdi è un bluff.


Sbagliato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> e io in cosa ti saprei di bluff?:mrgreen:so che significa bluff ma non capivo in che senso lo usavi ..sembrava quasi per antipatia :mrgreen:


ricorda che Lui _sfrucuglia _:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè era innamorato di sua moglie. E lo è tutt'ora.



brava Sbri ma anche Hell....8 in filosofia lothariana..........do un bel 3 a Lui,senza offesa non ha capito un casso,perche'pensare che uno venga qua',per raccontare balle e'assurdo.Poi ad esempio Conte esiste ,ed e'cosi'come scrive....

A proposito..presto verra'qua. quando te lo diro'..cosi'ci mangiamo i tortellini assieme....


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sbagliato.


con quegli occhiali da sole, nascondi qualcosa.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar a me puoi anche dare un 1, ma lo spocchiarsi troppo in giro, è come dire, un volersi mettere troppo in vista ed il troppo, storpia. 

era un mio pensiero sia il primo, bluff, sia ora.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ricorda che Lui _sfrucuglia _:mrgreen:


la traduzione please


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> la traduzione please


tu chiedi troppo.


il "discorso" sarebbe lungo, già fatto e incomprensibile a molti. Tu sappi che sfruculio. PUNTO.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> con quegli occhiali da sole, nascondi qualcosa.


si il sonno accumulato! Ora vado a casa ad abbracciare il mio angioletto che non la vedo da 10 giorni!


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu chiedi troppo.
> 
> 
> il "discorso" sarebbe lungo, già fatto e incomprensibile a molti. Tu sappi che sfruculio. PUNTO.


okay tu sfruculi PUNTO e scovi i bluff


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> la traduzione please


Poi dovrei ucciderti.... imparerai. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lothar a me puoi anche dare un 1, ma lo spocchiarsi troppo in giro, è come dire, un volersi mettere troppo in vista ed il troppo, storpia.
> 
> era un mio pensiero sia il primo, bluff, sia ora.



scusa Lui,allora Tebe(guai a chi me la tocca eh..)che racconta i particolari delle sedute erotiche in motel???Li'pero'nessuno fiata...come e'che non pontifichi neanche tu?E poi io non ho mai raccontato granche'..quello che faccio lo solo io e la mia auto.....se raccontassi tutti i casini..altro che blog tebano.

Io nella vita reale non posso azzardare neanche una parola di queste cose,neanche al mio migliore amico...e quando m i trovo con altri 4 o 5,faccio il...santo...guai se sapessero.

Quindi Signor Lui si evince che solo qua'posso farlo....hai capito???...buona serata


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> okay tu sfruculi PUNTO e scovi i bluff


brava, farai strada.


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *E poi io non ho mai raccontato granche'..quello che faccio lo solo io e la mia auto.....se raccontassi tutti i casini..altro che blog tebano.
> 
> *


spocchiosetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Sbri ma anche Hell....8 in filosofia lothariana..........do un bel 3 a Lui,senza offesa non ha capito un casso,perche'pensare che uno venga qua',per raccontare balle e'assurdo.Poi ad esempio Conte esiste ,ed e'cosi'come scrive....
> 
> A proposito..presto verra'qua. quando te lo diro'..cosi'ci mangiamo i tortellini assieme....


sono già stata allertata:mrgreen: naturalmente vengo con gli anfibi così potete dire che sono un ex-commilitone:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Lui,allora Tebe(guai a chi me la tocca eh..)*che racconta i particolari delle sedute erotiche in motel???*Li'pero'nessuno fiata...come e'che non pontifichi neanche tu?E poi io non ho mai raccontato granche'..quello che faccio lo solo io e la mia auto.....se raccontassi tutti i casini..altro che blog tebano.
> 
> Io nella vita reale non posso azzardare neanche una parola di queste cose,neanche al mio migliore amico...e quando m i trovo con altri 4 o 5,faccio il...santo...guai se sapessero.
> 
> Quindi Signor Lui si evince che solo qua'posso farlo....hai capito???...buona serata


Lotharone... ci mancherebbe pure che avesse lavorato di fantasia. (ciao Man:mrgreen


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

con gli anfibi? militari?

devi essere spocchiosetta (in bene stavolta) anche tu.

se passo in moto dalle tue parti ti faccio un fischio. 
Ti piacerebbe la vita da biker di quelli duri, cattivi, MASCHI UOMINI.


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi spiace ma non vi seguo



ti seguo.
non è che siamo andati off topic...
anche stavolta abbiamo *DERAGLIATO ! *
ditemi per piacere dove si parla di cecilia, gian (*), la rossa e il pupo che deve nascere


(*) a pag. 37  c'è scritto che è un verme coglione figlio di puttana.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Lui,allora Tebe(guai a chi me la tocca eh..)*che racconta i particolari delle sedute erotiche in motel???*Li'pero'nessuno fiata...come e'che non pontifichi neanche tu?E poi io non ho mai raccontato granche'..quello che faccio lo solo io e la mia auto.....se raccontassi tutti i casini..altro che blog tebano.
> 
> Io nella vita reale non posso azzardare neanche una parola di queste cose,neanche al mio migliore amico...e quando m i trovo con altri 4 o 5,faccio il...santo...guai se sapessero.
> 
> Quindi Signor Lui si evince che solo qua'posso farlo....hai capito???...buona serata



mi viene da piangere.

:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere.
> 
> :unhappy:



non ci pensare.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Lui,allora Tebe(guai a chi me la tocca eh..)che racconta i particolari delle sedute erotiche in motel???Li'pero'nessuno fiata...come e'che non pontifichi neanche tu?E poi io non ho mai raccontato granche'..quello che faccio lo solo io e la mia auto.....se raccontassi tutti i casini..altro che blog tebano.
> 
> Io nella vita reale non posso azzardare neanche una parola di queste cose,neanche al mio migliore amico...e quando m i trovo con altri 4 o 5,faccio il...santo...guai se sapessero.
> 
> *Quindi Signor Lui si evince che solo qua'posso farlo.*...hai capito???...buona serata



Che culo che abbiamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

ma poi nessuno fiata perchè è un blog mica un forum!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci pensare.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere.
> 
> :unhappy:


A leggerli, in effetti...


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A leggerli, in effetti...


vabbè ma tu non leggi quindi sei esente.

Comunque...alla fine cosa si è deciso del presunto fedifrago?
Si spiffera tutto a cecilia anche se la nostra sibilla non ha visto con i suoi occhi o...???


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vabbè ma tu non leggi quindi sei esente.
> 
> Comunque...alla fine cosa si è deciso del presunto fedifrago?
> Si spiffera tutto a cecilia anche se la nostra sibilla non ha visto con i suoi occhi o...???



da ieri non è più presunto...

sei indietro!


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> da ieri non è più presunto...
> 
> sei indietro!


paura.
quindi?
Eddai, dammi le ultime notizie


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura.
> quindi?
> Eddai, dammi le ultime notizie



quindi vuole mettersi con la rossa dopo che è nato il bimbo, che peraltro non voleva, per cui  è stato già emesso il verdetto

indovina??


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi vuole mettersi con la rossa dopo che è nato il bimbo, che peraltro non voleva, per cui  è stato già emesso il verdetto
> 
> indovina??



è scoppiato il merdone.

Cioè.
Lui non lo voleva e lei lo ha voluto lo stesso?
ne avevano parlato quindi e immagino che lui non abbia promesso di stare con lei.
O si?


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi vuole mettersi con la rossa dopo che è nato il bimbo, che peraltro non voleva, per cui  è stato già emesso il verdetto
> 
> indovina??


Hai dimenticato i particolari:
-lui 41 anni
-non ha mai dimenticato la rossa, con cui sta da 8 mesi (3 prima che concepisse il figlio), ex compagna di classe delle superiori rivista ad una rimpatriata.
-non ha davvero intenzione di acquistare una nuova casa con la moglie.
-lascerà la moglie dopo il parto.
-si occuperà del bambino qualche ora nel week-end, prima dell'aperitivo con la rossa...ma ovviamente il pippone grosso se lo ciullerà la madre.
-è una merda in pratica (n.d.r).


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere.
> 
> :unhappy:


Tebeeeeeeee..non equivocare..quello che scrivi mi piace..perche'lo sai fare bene,lo sai..che c'e'stima e simpatia...
solo che........ ,lo capisci pure ,se scrivo io viene giu'il forum..se lo fai tu e'tutto ok....:smile:..non e'molto giusto no..ma tu nn centri niente.ovvio.....


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è scoppiato il merdone.
> 
> Cioè.
> Lui non lo voleva e lei lo ha voluto lo stesso?
> ...



no, peggio:
è capitato!
ma lei è contenta ed ignara, per ora
lui invece si finge contento e aspetta dopo il parto per rendere edotta lei sulle sue reali intenzioni
salvo nel frattempo cambiare idea, ovvio:singleeye:


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato i particolari:
> -lui 41 anni
> -non ha mai dimenticato la rossa, con cui sta da 8 mesi (3 prima che concepisse il figlio), ex compagna di classe delle superiori rivista ad una rimpatriata.
> -non ha davvero intenzione di acquistare una nuova casa con la moglie.
> -*è una merda* in pratica (n.d.r).



ecco il verdetto in sintesi


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco il verdetto in sintesi


E mi son anche trattenuta.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Minchia che situazione.
Si è deciso di tacere quindi con la Ignara?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeeee..non equivocare..quello che scrivi mi piace..perche'lo sai fare bene,lo sai..che c'e'stima e simpatia...
> solo che........ ,lo capisci pure ,se scrivo io viene giu'il forum..se lo fai tu e'tutto ok....:smile:..non e'molto giusto no..ma tu nn centri niente.ovvio.....


ma tranquillo, lo so.
ot
Man mi ha inviata per un week...(Mattia è a Praga)
fine ot


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia che situazione.
> Si è deciso di tacere quindi con la Ignara?


E per forza. E' incinta e mancano 4 mesi...sempre se le voci non girino prima dalle sue orecchie, visto che al volpone piace girare per luoghi affollati mano nella mano con la rossa fiammante.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tranquillo, lo so.
> ot
> Man mi ha inviata per un week...(Mattia è a Praga)
> fine ot


E tu che gli hai detto?


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Ma in tutto questo...a rossa sarà naturale oppure tinta? :condom:


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E per forza. E' incinta e mancano 4 mesi...sempre se le voci non girino prima dalle sue orecchie, visto che al volpone piace girare per luoghi affollati mano nella mano con la rossa fiammante.


Io però, considerato che mi sembra di avere capito che comunque lui vuole lasciarla subito dopo il parto...ecco.
Vorrei saperlo.
Però è incinta certo...
Ma dopo non mi sembra meglio.
Non so.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu che gli hai detto?


no.
comunque l'ho scritto sul blog.
Non inquiniamo sto 3d

:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io però, considerato che mi sembra di avere capito che comunque lui vuole lasciarla subito dopo il parto...ecco.
> Vorrei saperlo.
> Però è incinta certo...
> Ma dopo non mi sembra meglio.
> Non so.


Eh lo so, io le ho consigliato di riparlare con lui...
Non saprei quale dei due mali è il minore...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tranquillo, lo so.
> ot
> Man mi ha inviata per un week...(Mattia è a Praga)
> fine ot



Brava Tebe..cosi'mi piaci!!!!
che i weekend se li faccia con la moglie............
sai che due anni fa'ebbi la cattiva e idiota idea di fare la stessa proposta,ad amica...io dovevo venire a Mi per lavoro..grazie al cielo,ebbe impiccio...ma ti dico che se avesse accettato..sarei stato in difficolta.
.....un conto e 'dormirci..altro fare del sesso..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> da quello che dice lui(che ho preso molto ma molto con le pinze) è capitato ne lui ne Cecilia l'hanno programmato è successo e basta ma ha ribadito più volte che lui aveva detto a Cecilia che per ora non voleva figli......bah mi sembra impossibile...ma non è che sta rossa l'ha un po' plagiato?io mi ricordo che quando Cecilia mi ha detto che era incinta lei e Gian erano felicissimi..non ci capisco più nulla penso che Gian sia uno sparapalle a questo punto e che si sia fatto influenzare da quella rossa


Capitato??? Si vabbe se la racconta che gli pare mi sembra


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Tebe..cosi'mi piaci!!!!
> che i weekend se li faccia con la moglie............
> sai che due anni fa'ebbi la cattiva e idiota idea di fare la stessa proposta,ad amica...io dovevo venire a Mi per lavoro..grazie al cielo,ebbe impiccio...ma ti dico che se avesse accettato..sarei stato in difficolta.
> .....*un conto e 'dormirci..altro fare del sesso.*.


esatto. 
Io dormo solo con Mattia.
E i gatti.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e forse lui questo vuole...che mormori...


Ma infatti secondo me che sia andato a sbandierare la rossa in un centro commerciale significa che se la moglie viene a sapere lui si toglie il dente prima, bel vigliacchetto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Salve gente del forum,
> sono in un bel casino e non so che fare:
> Cecilia(nome di fantasia) è una mia cara amica,ha 30 anni sposata da 2 anni e aspetta un bimbo.
> Ha sempre avuto un rapporto solido e a mio parere molto bello con il suo patner,uomo per cui ho grande stima.
> ...


Se proprio devi immischiarti, calpesta la mela marcia = lui.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti secondo me che sia andato a sbandierare la rossa in un centro commerciale significa che se la moglie viene a sapere lui si toglie il dente prima, bel vigliacchetto


ma infatti io credo sia decisamente peggio che lo venga a sapere da altri.
Minchia parliamo di un centro commerciale.

Non si nasconde.
Per come ragionano molti traditi questa è veramente un umiliazione massima.
Cioè.
Lo sanno tutti tranne lei?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti io credo sia decisamente peggio che lo venga a sapere da altri.
> Minchia parliamo di un centro commerciale.
> 
> Non si nasconde.
> ...


cara Tebe quello e'un'omuncolo senza palle....Sybill ha confermato che si e'fatto vedere apposta...penso che roba!!!
un'mio''amico''(da quella volta molto poco amico...) ha voluto farsi beccare,perche'appunto senza palle...lasciando cell acceso in cucina,e uscendo  di casa.L'amante ha inviato il''buongiorno tesoro''..e bum...separazione.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti io credo sia decisamente peggio che lo venga a sapere da altri.
> Minchia parliamo di un centro commerciale.
> 
> Non si nasconde.
> ...


E ti pare poco? 
Cioè tutti sanno un qualcosa che mi riguarda...all'infuori di me. Ma, è la mia vita o quella di un'altra?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti io credo sia decisamente peggio che lo venga a sapere da altri.
> Minchia parliamo di un centro commerciale.
> 
> Non si nasconde.
> ...


È di un viscidone  estremo sto Gian .... Senza palle e senza un minimo di buonsenso ... che schifo ... :unhappy:


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ricordo un film di Muccino.
> Il tema era la verità, e come noi ci arroghiamo il diritto di sapere quale è il modo "migliore" di filtrare le verità sgradevoli agli altri.
> 
> Cecilia sarà distrutta. Prima o dopo il parto. Prima, perchè si smazzerà tutta la gravidanza e gli ormoni etc etc nell'angoscia.
> ...




Nausicaa, ragionandoci bene hai ragione, d'istinto verrebbe da proteggere Cecila, pensandoci meglio lei stessa scoprendolo dopo, sempre nessuno glielo riveli prima, si arrabbierebbe non poco pensando alla falsità del maritino premuroso per la gravidanza che nel frattempo si scopa un altra.
Ne sono sicura anche pensando alla mia esperienza, più il tempo del tradimento di protrae, più ripensare dopo a quelli che hai creduto momenti belli ed intimi, tutti falsi, ti fa andare in bestia.
Però è dura rivelare a una donna incinta che il marito la sta tradendo, quello è davvero un bastardodentro.
Cazzo, si innamora di un altra, pianta la moglie subito pezzo di merda, no, la mette incinta e finge.
Non invidio l'amica di Cecilia se deciderà di essere lei a parlarle. Io metterei il marito con le spalle al muro, o pianti la rossa o parli con Cecilia. 
L'ideale sarebbe che lui si schiantasse contro un platano, meglio vedova che sposata con un verme.


----------



## Innominata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> Io dormo solo con Mattia.
> E i gatti.


Qui c'e' il concetto che fa la differenza. Chapeau!


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nausicaa, ragionandoci bene hai ragione, d'istinto verrebbe da proteggere Cecila, pensandoci meglio lei stessa scoprendolo dopo, sempre nessuno glielo riveli prima, si arrabbierebbe non poco pensando alla falsità del maritino premuroso per la gravidanza che nel frattempo si scopa un altra.
> Ne sono sicura anche pensando alla mia esperienza, più il tempo del tradimento di protrae, più ripensare dopo a quelli che hai creduto momenti belli ed intimi, tutti falsi, ti fa andare in bestia.
> Però è dura rivelare a una donna incinta che il marito la sta tradendo, quello è davvero un bastardodentro.
> Cazzo, si innamora di un altra, pianta la moglie subito pezzo di merda, no, la mette incinta e finge.
> ...


in effetti...

Io comunque, visto il verme come si comporta e le nobili intenzioni di lasciarla dopo il parto, vorrei saperlo.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi viene da piangere.
> 
> :unhappy:



Nostalgia nostalgia canaglia............:carneval:


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeeee..non equivocare..quello che scrivi mi piace..perche'lo sai fare bene,lo sai..che c'e'stima e simpatia...
> solo che........ ,lo capisci pure ,se scrivo io viene giu'il forum..se lo fai tu e'tutto ok....:smile:..non e'molto giusto no..ma tu nn centri niente.ovvio.....




E' per come lo scrive che Tebe merita l'Oscar. Quando ne parla mi sembra di essere in Motel con Man......:carneval:


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tranquillo, lo so.
> ot
> Man mi ha inviata per un week...(Mattia è a Praga)
> fine ot



Per me va un pò troppo spesso a Praga, accetta l'invito di Man e poi, obbligo, raccontacelo!


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti...
> 
> Io comunque, visto il verme come si comporta e le nobili intenzioni di lasciarla dopo il parto, vorrei saperlo.


Pure io, anche se mi sento male, fisicamente male, sapendo quanto starà male Cecilia, e non la conosco!


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

Stupefacente!
è veramente curioso che epiteti come verme, bastardo, coglione, de-vi mo-ri-re!
ecc. ecc. vengano riservati al "gian" della storia
mentre in analoghe (o identiche) vicende di donne-sfascia famiglie, ci si premuri
di evitare il turpiloquio all'indirizzo della "povera traditrice".

Come minimo, circondate da mesto rispetto, le fedifraghe troveranno moltissime
spiegazioni, era depressa stava male è caduta dal seggiolone lui la menava
lui non ci sapeva fare non aveva lavoro la depressione post partum
ha preso una cotta era mezzo cotta chissa-chi-lo-sa ...

C'è qualcuno/a che la pensa come me ?
Mi pare che la sostanza del tradimento non muti a seconda del genere,
ma forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Stupefacente!
> è veramente curioso che epiteti come verme, bastardo, coglione, de-vi mo-ri-re!
> ecc. ecc. vengano riservati al "gian" della storia
> mentre in analoghe (o identiche) vicende di donne-sfascia famiglie, ci si premuri
> ...


l'hai già detto: non muta.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> Io dormo solo con Mattia.
> E i gatti.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


>


a già.

e te.

:unhappy:


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'hai già detto: non muta.



OK ma voglio sapere se è un mio effetto ottico
oppure se si tratta della realtà dei fatti.
Voglio capire infine perchè l'uomo traditore viene sommerso di insulti
e la donna traditrice piuttosto spesso è destinataria di umana comprensione.

ho esagerato.
mi defilo !


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

GENTE!allora domani sera vado con Cecilia e altre amiche a cena fuori...come mi comporto?e poi altra notizia...per l'amica fonte bisognerebbe informarla...io sono combattutissima....che cosa faccio?non voglio rovinarle la gravidanza


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> OK ma voglio sapere se è un mio effetto ottico
> oppure se si tratta della realtà dei fatti.
> Voglio capire infine perchè l'uomo traditore viene sommerso di insulti
> e la donna traditrice piuttosto spesso è destinataria di umana comprensione.
> ...


 Un momento, parlo per me...in questo caso per me, lui se li merita tutti. Un atteggiamento del genere mette a rischio non solo la vita del bambino, ma anche quella della moglie, ricordiamoci che è incinta.

In tutti gli altri casi mi comporto uguale, non risparmio nessuno, uomini e donne. Al massimo non mi esprimo.:blank:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> GENTE!allora domani sera vado con Cecilia e altre amiche a cena fuori...come mi comporto?e poi altra notizia...per l'amica fonte bisognerebbe informarla...io sono combattutissima....che cosa faccio?non voglio rovinarle la gravidanza


Quindi ci sarà anche l'informatrice?
In questo caso non dire nulla, hai l'80% di probabilità che l'informatrice capisca da sola lo stato delle cose e se ne stia zitta, almeno per lo shock.
Informandola, non sai come potrebbe reagire.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi ci sarà anche l'informatrice?


no no domani sera non c'è ma non so come comportarmi lo stesso ho un macigno gigante sulle spalle....oggi ho parlato con l'informatrice e lei vista la situazione protenderebbe di piu per informarla...prendendosi lei ogni responsabilità...io le ho detto di starsene buona per il momento...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> OK ma voglio sapere se è un mio effetto ottico
> oppure se si tratta della realtà dei fatti.
> Voglio capire infine perchè l'uomo traditore viene sommerso di insulti
> e la donna traditrice piuttosto spesso è destinataria di umana comprensione.
> ...



A parte che questa disuguaglianza non la noto. (ma sono donna, si potrebbe notare)

Ma in questo particolare caso, "aiuta" il fatto che qui chi parla è una conoscente, e non la moglie stessa.
Non vai a insultare pesantemente il coniuge anche traditore, perchè magari stanno cercando di ricostruire, e mica gli vai a mordere i piedi quando già portano macigni, no?

I coniugi possono insultare, gli altri no. Come per i genitori :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no no domani sera non c'è ma non so come comportarmi lo stesso ho un macigno gigante sulle spalle....oggi ho parlato con l'informatrice e lei vista la situazione protenderebbe di piu per informarla...prendendosi lei ogni responsabilità...io le ho detto di starsene buona per il momento...



Pensa a quello che desidereresti tu nella situazione di Cecilia.
Io vorrei sapere. Lei, non so, ma tu la conosci, che ne pensi?

Altra cosa da tenere in conto:
più passa il tempo più la storia con la rossa si rafforza.
Metti che questi pochi mesi facciano la differenza tra una sbandata e una nuova storia davvero?
Metti che scoperta la tresca ora, adesso, lui a vedersi davanti Cecilia in lacrime "rinsavisca"?

Non ci credo, ma è cmq una possibilità.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensa a quello che desidereresti tu nella situazione di Cecilia.
> Io vorrei sapere. Lei, non so, ma tu la conosci, che ne pensi?
> 
> Altra cosa da tenere in conto:
> ...


io lo vorrei sapere,lei anche credo... il punto è che è incinta non voglio creare ulteriori affanni...deve starsene calma in questo periodo...non fosse incinta sarei già li a dirglielo...però tu mi potresti dire e cosa cambia poi se lo sa dopo quando avrà partorito e anche li avrà affanni notevoli...boh sono seriamente in crisi


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Stupefacente!
> è veramente curioso che epiteti come verme, bastardo, coglione, de-vi mo-ri-re!
> ecc. ecc. vengano riservati al "gian" della storia
> mentre in analoghe (o identiche) vicende di donne-sfascia famiglie, ci si premuri
> ...




Sbagli, quante volte abbiamo criticato anche le donne che tradiscono?

L'ultima che ricordo Anna K., ma non l'unica, dipende dalle storie.

Tradire è sempre brutto, ma mettere incinta la moglie quando hai un amante di cui sei innamorato, beh, è da vermi!


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sbagli, quante volte abbiamo criticato anche le donne che tradiscono?
> 
> L'ultima che ricordo Anna K., ma non l'unica, dipende dalle storie.
> 
> Tradire è sempre brutto, ma mettere incinta la moglie quando hai un amante di cui sei innamorato, beh, è da vermi!


quoto:up:


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> GENTE!allora domani sera vado con Cecilia e altre amiche a cena fuori...come mi comporto?e poi altra notizia...per l'amica fonte bisognerebbe informarla...io sono combattutissima....che cosa faccio?non voglio rovinarle la gravidanza



Direi proprio di no, ci manca che diventi l'argomento di tutti tranne che per Cecilia.

Come mai una cena proprio domani?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> allora conosco Cecilia da un bel po',le sono molto affezionata  ora che è incinta capita spesso che la vada a trovare con più frequenza di prima...sai cosa brunetta se fosse solo una scappatella del marito lei potrebbe perdonarlo ma lui vuole rompere con lei e io che dovrei fare.. andare a dirglielo???ho le mani legate e ora che è incinta ancora di più...mamma mia





sybill ha detto:


> nausica mi spiace ma non la penso come te.....è già preoccupata per la gravidanza perché vada tuto bene durante il parto e io dovrei dirle:cara tuo marito ha una storia da 8 mesi con 1 altra e vuole rompere con te?ma che mazzata potrebbe essere...certo la sarà anche dopo ma ora ha bisogno di serenità e di stare tranquilla...


Perché lo chiedi a me se due post dopo hai ben chiaro di non dirglielo?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

personalmente, lo vorrei sapere ... 

soprattutto prima del parto ... e non dopo ... 

perché, oltre allo shock, c'è da organizzarsi, da prepararsi verso tutto quello che verra dopo la nascita ...

meglio affrontare la situazione il più presto possibile, per avere un po' di tempo per metabolizzare ...

m'immagino ... terrificante, nascita e poi vieni a sapere una cosa del genere ...

come affronti il tutto? ... 

parlerei prima con lui. se lui non lo vuole fare ... dopo con lei. 

c'è una nascita e una nuova vita da affrontare. 

sienne


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no, ci manca che diventa l'argomento di tutti tranne che per Cecilia.
> 
> Come mai una cena proprio domani?


andiamo spesso il sabato fuori a cena con cecilia and co....dato che sono due sett che non organizzavam nulla una mia amica ci fa domani sera pizza...e cecilia è dei nostri -.- aiuto


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo chiedi a me se due post dopo hai ben chiaro di non dirglielo?


certi pareri del forum mi han fatto riflettere....e non sono piu tanto sicura di non dirglielo..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gatto....intendevo che si tratta di minestra riscaldata...io mai vorrei una conosciuta e *''anelata''20anni fa'..
> *
> stra concordo...aggiungendo che si puo'benissimo fare sesso in casa e fuori...ma proprio metterla incinta...


Se usi la prima persona dì pure 40 :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io lo vorrei sapere,lei anche credo... il punto è che è incinta non voglio creare ulteriori affanni...deve starsene calma in questo periodo...non fosse incinta sarei già li a dirglielo...però tu mi potresti dire e cosa cambia poi se lo sa dopo quando avrà partorito e anche li avrà affanni notevoli...boh sono seriamente in crisi



Non cambia.
Secondo me, non cambia.
Non è che appena nato il bimbo, lei sarà tutta piena di energie e ottimismo, eh...
Il bimbo mangia non dorme, la stressa... avere un bimbo è meraviglioso, ma i primi mesi sono durissimi -non sempre, ma insomma.

Allora che fate, aspettate (in tre, ormai, tu l'altra e Gian) fino a che il bimbo sia svezzato? Che vada al nido? Che cominci a gattonare? Che vada a scuola?

Questa notizia E' la fine di una vita, quella che immagina lei ora.
E' il comportamento di Gian che fa finire questa vita, non la notizia che potete dare voi, tu o l'altra.
Pensi che 'sto Gian sia così bravo a farla vivere in un sogno d'amore in questi mesi? A che pro? Per regalarle mesi che poi lei vedrà come falsi e putrescenti?

Dimmi solo una cosa: ha una gravidanza a rischio? Se sì, ok, aspettate, punto, al di là di ogni scrupolo.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> personalmente, lo vorrei sapere ...
> 
> ...


Sienne forse sei rimasta indietro..ho parlato con lui e ha ammesso di avere 1 altra,e di voler chiedere con cecilia dopo la nascita del bimbo..quindi la domanda ora è ..lo dico a Cecilia o aspetto che sia Gian a parlargliene dopo la gravidanza?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sbagli, quante volte abbiamo criticato anche le donne che tradiscono?
> 
> L'ultima che ricordo Anna K., ma non l'unica, dipende dalle storie.
> 
> Tradire è sempre brutto, ma mettere incinta la moglie quando hai un amante di cui sei innamorato, beh, è da vermi!


Hai voglia eh?
Finchè Daniele c'è
Gli insulti per le traditrici
non mancheranno mai...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non cambia.
> Secondo me, non cambia.
> Non è che appena nato il bimbo, lei sarà tutta piena di energie e ottimismo, eh...
> Il bimbo mangia non dorme, la stressa... avere un bimbo è meraviglioso, ma i primi mesi sono durissimi -non sempre, ma insomma.
> ...


ha un pò di dolori alla colonna vertebrale e il medico le ha consigliato di fare degli esercizi e di stare a riposo..però no nessuna gravidanza a rischio...ora farò 1 ragionamento da ignorante in materia:ma può capitare che se vuotassi il sacco con cecilia lei si stressasse tantissimo a tal punto che potrebbe arrivare ad aver complicazioni negative per la gravidanza?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Sienne forse sei rimasta indietro..ho parlato con lui e ha ammesso di avere 1 altra,e di voler chiedere con cecilia dopo la nascita del bimbo..quindi la domanda ora è ..lo dico a Cecilia o aspetto che sia Gian a parlargliene dopo la gravidanza?


Ciao 

scusami, mi sono espressa male,

intendevo, parlare con lui, per dirgli chiaro e tondo: o lo fai tu o lo faccio / facciamo noi.

La gravidanza è un momento molto particolare e delicato per una donna.

Ricordarsi, in futuro, che marito e amiche sapevano ... ma hanno taciuto e fatto finta ... bruttissimo!

Veramente ... è molto triste ...

sienne


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no no domani sera non c'è ma non so come comportarmi lo stesso ho un macigno gigante sulle spalle....oggi ho parlato con l'informatrice e lei vista la situazione protenderebbe di piu per informarla...prendendosi lei ogni responsabilità...io le ho detto di starsene buona per il momento...


Se è così non puoi farci nulla, ma prima che la tua amica vada a dirgli qualcosa secondo me, dovresti avvertire Gian, almeno affinché non ti possa addossare colpe che non hai.
Io ripeto che sarei molto combattuta, è vero che ora è incinta...ma dopo sarebbe davvero meglio?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ha un pò di dolori alla colonna vertebrale e il medico le ha consigliato di fare degli esercizi e di stare a riposo..però no nessuna gravidanza a rischio...ora farò 1 ragionamento da ignorante in materia:ma può capitare che se vuotassi il sacco con cecilia lei si stressasse tantissimo a tal punto che potrebbe arrivare ad aver complicazioni negative per la gravidanza?


Fidate
Con na donna incinta
tutto è possibile...

Sai io preferirei scoprire da me
che non me lo raccontassero no?

Ma non capisco perchè ti senti in "dovere" di riferire cose che non ti riguardano no?

Poi credimi le rosse puzzano...

At salut!


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusami, mi sono espressa male,
> 
> ...


apprezzo i vostri consigli mi fanno riflettere molto,poi avete tutti molta più esperienza di me qui dentro in materia.. siete  imparziali ed è quello che cerco per questa storia..io ci sono troppo dentro voi vedete dal di fuori che è meglio in questo caso cmq Sienne,dovrei quindi metterlo alle strette e dirgli tempo timo un mese altrimenti spifferimo?mi sembra una buona idea..ma non vorrei che lui poi me la facesse pagare dicendo a Cecilia che io sapevo tutto..ho paura di perderla


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fidati lo sa. Non entro nel dettagli ma è improponibile che io e la mamma di mia figlia si possa fare sesso. IMPROPONIBILE! :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma difatti lei dice che non si fida in generale degli uomini. 20 anni con un bugiardo patologico che ha fatto 1000 promesse e non ne ha mantenuta nemmeno una segnerebbero chiunque.


Fare la fidanzata di uno che vive con la madre del figlio a più di quarantanni non è l'ideale.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidate
> Con na donna incinta
> tutto è possibile...
> 
> ...


mi sento in dovere in quanto sua cara amica non voglio che viva in una menzogna ancora a lungo con un coglione come marito


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ha un pò di dolori alla colonna vertebrale e il medico le ha consigliato di fare degli esercizi e di stare a riposo..però no nessuna gravidanza a rischio...ora farò 1 ragionamento da ignorante in materia:ma può capitare che se vuotassi il sacco con cecilia lei si stressasse tantissimo a tal punto che potrebbe arrivare ad aver complicazioni negative per la gravidanza?


Ciao,

quello che so, è, che uno stress emotivo può nuocere nella prima fase di gravidanza. 

ma se ho capito bene, lei si trova già ad uno stato avanzato ... o no? 

sienne


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quello che so, è, che uno stress emotivo può nuocere nella prima fase di gravidanza.
> 
> ...


 si si non manca moltissimo....mmm ora che ci ragiono come qualcuno di voi ha detto forse sarà più affannata con la nascita del piccino che adesso...avrà più cose per la testa e preoccupazioni dopo....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> apprezzo i vostri consigli mi fanno riflettere molto,poi avete tutti molta più esperienza di me qui dentro in materia.. siete  imparziali ed è quello che cerco per questa storia..io ci sono troppo dentro voi vedete dal di fuori che è meglio in questo caso cmq Sienne,dovrei quindi metterlo alle strette e dirgli tempo timo un mese altrimenti spifferimo?mi sembra una buona idea..ma non vorrei che lui poi me la facesse pagare dicendo a Cecilia che io sapevo tutto..ho paura di perderla


Quello no...
Credimi...
Nessuno è imparziale qui dentro...
Magari taluni credono di esserlo...

Ma ingannano sè stessi in prima istanza...

Ma siete strambe voi donne eh?
E perchè mai perderla?

A parti inverse...
Io capirei l'amico che mi dice...sai ho preferito tacere...per aspettare che ci arrivassi da solo...

Aspetterei che fosse Cecilia a pormi delle domande no?

E al tuo posto mi defilerei un attimo...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi sento in dovere in quanto sua cara amica non voglio che viva in una menzogna ancora a lungo con un coglione come marito


Ma capisci che nessuna donna possiede lo sguardo con cui una moglie vede solo il suo di marito?
Capisci che un conto è...
Sai Cecilia ho visto tuo marito manina manina con una rossa...
Un conto mi hanno detto che...


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

comunque ... è una questione molto delicata.

tu la conosci meglio di noi. se è una persona molto franca, sincera e chiara ecc. 

o una, che in passato, è già stata in qualche modo confrontata con il tema tradimento ...

ad esempio, io sono stata molto naiv ... questioni di tradimento, erano cose lontanissime dai miei pensieri.

ma, sono una donna "del fare" ... 



ci sarebbe da riflettere, come meglio dirglielo ... o faglielo sapere. 

sienne


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello no...
> Credimi...
> Nessuno è imparziale qui dentro...
> Magari taluni credono di esserlo...
> ...


imparziali nel senso che non siete immischiati nella vicenda e quindi non siete di parte....conte il punto è che se Cecilia viene a sapere che io sapevo ma che ho taciuto potrebbe considerarmi 1 infame...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> comunque ... è una questione molto delicata.
> 
> ...


è una persona sincera ma molto fragile,e non ha mai avuto a che fare con un tradimento in passato...ti dico questa mia amica che ha beccato gian e la rossa è disposta a parlargliene lei...prendendosi la responsabilità di cosa potrebbe accadere una volta riferitole il fattaccio...il punto che è incinta ed è l'unica cosa che mi frena dall'andarglielo subito a dire


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Conte,

il tuo ragionamento, per me ci può stare ...

ma qui c'è una gravidanza di mezzo. per una donna è un momento non soltanto particolare,

ma ci sono anche degli ormoni che si mettono in atto - proprio come un programma della natura -

durante la gravidanza. infatti, io iniziai verso il quinto e sesto mese a pulire e fare come una pazza ...

non mi riconoscevo più ... il medico poi mi spiegò, che è una cosa normalissima, tutto l'organismo 

si prepara ... come l'uccellino che prepara il nido. 

facevo un casino di cose ... con la visione di tre persone ... 

già ti si crolla il mondo a dosso in una situazione normale ... immagina poi, con un bimbo e vedi 

tutto quello che hai fatto è stato solo una bolla di sapone ... 

sienne


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> è una persona sincera ma molto fragile,e non ha mai avuto a che fare con un tradimento in passato...ti dico questa mia amica che ha beccato gian e la rossa è disposta a parlargliene lei...prendendosi la responsabilità di cosa potrebbe accadere una volta riferitole il fattaccio...il punto che è incinta ed è l'unica cosa che mi frena dall'andarglielo subito a dire


Questa tua amica non potrebbe aspettare diciamo un paio di mesi?
Ci sarebbero molti meno rischi se arrivasse almeno al 7 mese...


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quello che so, è, che uno stress emotivo può nuocere nella prima fase di gravidanza.
> 
> ...



Sarà anche cosi, ma è comunque devastante un tradimento di per se, figuriamoci quando sei incinta, sinceramente non so cosa potrebbe essere peggio per questa povera Cecilia.

Forse andrebbe consultato uno psicologo per avere un consiglio valido.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa tua amica non potrebbe aspettare diciamo un paio di mesi?
> Ci sarebbero molti meno rischi se arrivasse almeno al 7 mese...


se ci fosse un qualsiasi rischio per la gravidanza assolutamente si si potrebbero aspettare ancora un due mesetti...ma è un bel macigno e mi preoccupa Gian in sti mesi di "andiamo per mano alla luce del sole con l'amante"..non voglio essere battuta sul tempo da qualche altra persona che potrebbe narrargli di Gian e farsi meno problemi di quelli che mi sto facendo io..... ma come sto continuando ha ripetere ho paura per la gravidanza è l'unica cosa che mi trattiene


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sarà anche cosi, ma è comunque devastante un tradimento di per se, figuriamoci quando sei incinta, sinceramente non so cosa potrebbe essere peggio per questa povera Cecilia.
> 
> Forse andrebbe consultato uno psicologo per avere un consiglio valido.


non c'avevo pensato allo psicologo...mmm...potrei sentire effettivamente un suo parere


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sarà anche cosi, ma è comunque devastante un tradimento di per se, figuriamoci quando sei incinta, sinceramente non so cosa potrebbe essere peggio per questa povera Cecilia.
> 
> Forse andrebbe consultato uno psicologo per avere un consiglio valido.


Ciao 

infatti ... stavo proprio pensando alla stessa cosa ...

o anche un medico ... 

il fatto è anche, che dipendo molto dal tipo di persona ... 

sienne


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> se ci fosse un qualsiasi rischio per la gravidanza assolutamente si si potrebbero aspettare ancora un due mesetti...ma è un bel macigno e mi preoccupa Gian in sti mesi di "andiamo per mano alla luce del sole con l'amante"..non voglio essere battuta sul tempo da qualche altra persona che potrebbe narrargli di Gian e farsi meno problemi di quelli che mi sto facendo io..... ma come sto continuando ha ripetere ho paura per la gravidanza è l'unica cosa che mi trattiene


Se qualcuno altro dovesse spifferare, avresti risolto i tuoi problemi...non ti resterebbe altro che star vicina a Cecilia.
Nel frattempo tu e l'amica state zitte, giusto un paio di mesi. Entrando nel settimo mese, la gravidanza dovrebbe essere più al sicuro.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> se ci fosse un qualsiasi rischio per la gravidanza assolutamente si si potrebbero aspettare ancora un due mesetti...ma è un bel macigno e mi preoccupa Gian in sti mesi di "andiamo per mano alla luce del sole con l'amante"..non voglio essere battuta sul tempo da qualche altra persona che potrebbe narrargli di Gian e farsi meno problemi di quelli che mi sto facendo io..... ma come sto continuando ha ripetere ho paura per la gravidanza è l'unica cosa che mi trattiene


Sai, forse Cecilia, capirebbe che hai taciuto proprio perchè temevi per il suo bambino, al limite un domani puoi farle sempre leggere tutto quello che stai scrivendo sul forum. Tu conosci anche  i  suoi genitori?  Che tipi sono?  Pensi di poterne parlare con loro o sarebbe peggio? Mamma mia che casino questo tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2013)

*sibyll*

per me hai fatto un errore madornale
non hai nemmeno l'attenuante di essere stata contattata da lui 
hai voluto a tutti i costi la conferma o smentita del fatto

e questo non è riportabile a nessuno sbandierato affetto per l'amica, ma solo alla curiosità di sapere 
contattandolo ti sei presa delle responsabilità che potevi evitare

se decidi di dirglielo ricordati di fare questa premessa

*volevo sapere perchè ero curiosa, e così ora che so non posso più tacere*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> è una persona sincera ma molto fragile,e non ha mai avuto a che fare con un tradimento in passato...ti dico questa mia amica che ha beccato gian e la rossa è disposta a parlargliene lei...prendendosi la responsabilità di cosa potrebbe accadere una volta riferitole il fattaccio...il punto che è incinta ed è l'unica cosa che mi frena dall'andarglielo subito a dire


Io direi di aspettare, la tua amica Cecilia subirebbe un trauma doloroso e nelle sue condizioni non è consigliabile. La questione marito rincitrullito può attendere ora è bene che  rimanga  concentrata sul bimbo  con la massima serenità possibile, anzi al tuo posto riparlerei con il prode Gin invitando lui è la rossa a separarsi per un po' fintanto che la tua amica non dia alla luce il bimbo, se il loro è il grande amore qualche mese di prova non li spaventerà


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sai, forse Cecilia, capirebbe che hai taciuto proprio perchè temevi per il suo bambino, al limite un domani puoi farle sempre leggere tutto quello che stai scrivendo sul forum. Tu conosci anche  i  suoi genitori?  Che tipi sono?  Pensi di poterne parlare con loro o sarebbe peggio? Mamma mia che casino questo tradimento.


allora Cecilia non ha più il padre...sua madre è una persona molto forte e comprensiva..ma non so se sia il caso di tirarla in mezzo ora..certo potrebbe essere un valido sostegno per Cecilia l'ha sempre supportata molto,ma forse è meglio che sia cecilia ha informarla appena saprà della cosa...e onestamente non ho una gran confidenza con sua madre se non buongiorno signora come sta... non saprei manco con che faccia parlarle..


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

infatti ... tutto è da valutare ...

a me, preme il fatto della nascita di un bimbo ... 

oltre a vari aspetti emotivi ecc. anche la forza fisica della madre ...

potrebbe reagire, in effetti, in vari modi: 

si concentra totalmente sul bimbo o si lascia andare e trascina ... 

o cade in una depressione ecc. 

mmmhhh ... consultare un esperto ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti ... stavo proprio pensando alla stessa cosa ...
> 
> ...


Non saprei, io mai avrei pensato di stare tanto male quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito, eppure per altri motivi ne aveva già fatti di guai devastanti, persino lui è stato male vedendomi,  cosa che si è meritata tutta,  le prime notti di litigate furibonde, senza neppure poter urlare, durante il giorno essendoci le figlie dovevo pure far finta di niente o quasi.

Non oso pensare se mi fosse capitato in gravidanza, penso che lo avrei fatto volare dal balcone. E mio marito mi ha chiesto mille volte scusa e vuole stare con me, questo stronzo aspetta solo che nasca il bambino per lasciarla....no, non si può sentire una cosa simile.

Serve davvero il parere di uno psicologo per sapere quando dirglielo e soprattutto come.

Forse dopo potrebbe essere anche peggio. Deve pensare al bambino, allattarlo.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me hai fatto un errore madornale
> non hai nemmeno l'attenuante di essere stata contattata da lui
> hai voluto a tutti i costi la conferma o smentita del fatto
> 
> ...


Chiara,ma scusa tu scopri una cosa su una tua amica che non sai quanto sia vera,ma hai la pulce nell'orecchio e il solo pensare che lei potrebbe vivere con 1 coglione ti mette l'angoscia...Gian non sarebbe mai venuto di sua spontanea volontà a parlarmene..guarda che verme è...vuole lasciare la moglie che aspetta un bambino non ha molti scrupoli...io volevo sapere..non per semplice curiosità mia...non pensavo che Gian potesse arrivare a tanto pensavo fosse solo una scappatella,e che magari parlandogli avrei potuto dirgli di troncarla li per amore di Cecilia....ma doccia fredda lui non la vuole più e io mi sonos cavata la fossa con le mie mani...ho fatto tutto in buona fede non perchè sono una pettegola curiosa voglio che questo ti sia chiaro..pensavo che la vicenda fosse rimediabile e non cosi grave


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me hai fatto un errore madornale
> non hai nemmeno l'attenuante di essere stata contattata da lui
> hai voluto a tutti i costi la conferma o smentita del fatto
> 
> ...


condivido


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ... tutto è da valutare ...
> 
> ...


contatto 1 esperto e via stare qui con mille ma forse però e dubbi non è producente..


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido


per me siete un pò troppo severe nei giudizi....allora mi reputate 1 amica di merda che per pura curiosità decide di immischiarsi?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Chiara,

si, è stato un errore. 

ma, oramai, ci sta dentro ... 

certe cose, quando è un tema per te completamente nuovo ... non rifletti su certi aspetti. 

anni fa, senza esperienza avrei fatto la stessa cosa, ma non per curiosità ...

ma per un senso di protezione, di verità ... non lo so ... mi sarei sentita come responsabile ..

certi ragionamenti non te li fai ...

oggi ... sto alla larga ... 

sienne


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> si, è stato un errore.
> 
> ...


ma vorrei precisare che io l'ho fatto per il motivo che ho sottolineato in rosso caspita...mi sono scavata la fossa okay ma avevo le migliori intenzioni


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un momento, parlo per me...in questo caso per me, lui se li merita tutti. Un atteggiamento del genere mette a rischio non solo la vita del bambino, ma anche quella della moglie, ricordiamoci che è incinta.
> 
> In tutti gli altri casi mi comporto uguale, non risparmio nessuno, uomini e donne. Al massimo non mi esprimo.:blank:


si comprendo il tuo punto di vista...:up:
ma non stavo contestando le critiche (giuste) nei confronti 
di questo assurdo personaggio a nome "gian".
la cosa che mi fa riflettere è la diversa reazione nei confronti
(scusami Eagle!) della moglie appunto dello stesso Eagle. 

E il danno assurdo che sta facendo la signora Eagle ? 
Nessuno o quasi dice nulla eppure ha fatto uno_ schifìo._


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> per me siete un pò troppo severe nei giudizi....allora mi reputate 1 amica di merda che per pura curiosità decide di immischiarsi?


Io no , il tradimento da me subito me lo ha fatto intuire una mia amica e non si sbagliava, mai ritenuto che si fosse comportata in modo scorretto, scorretto è stato chi mi ha tradito. Però mi ripeto evita di farlo ora vista la sua situazione.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

IO NO, non mi è sfiorato mai il dubbio, anche se ti avevo suggerito una lettera anonima a Gian, per metterlo in guardia, sperando si ravvedesse. Ora non ti invidio. 

Consulta una psicologo, bravo, molto bravo, e chiedi a lui cosa è meglio per Cecilia. PRIMA però parlarne ancora una volta con il marito-stronzo, vedi com'è messo, se ci ha pensato bene.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

non so che amica sei ma sono questioni privatissime nelle quali secondo me non si ha diritto ad entrare.





sybill ha detto:


> per me siete un pò troppo severe nei giudizi....allora mi reputate 1 amica di merda che per pura curiosità decide di immischiarsi?


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma vorrei precisare che io l'ho fatto per il motivo che ho sottolineato in rosso caspita...mi sono scavata la fossa okay ma avevo le migliori intenzioni


Ciao

non sentirti in colpa ... 

si capisce, da come ti preoccupi per lei, che le intenzioni erano buone ... :smile: ...

ce molto da imparare in riguardo alle buone intenzioni. ma questo è un'altra storia ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so che amica sei ma sono questioni privatissime nelle quali secondo me non si ha diritto ad entrare.



Minerva, posso chiederti se sei mai stata tradita? Magari lo hai scritto, io ho poca memoria, però dal momento che l'interessata è sempre l'ultima a saperlo, io avrei voluto si, che qualcuno mi avvertisse e mi sarei risparmiata anni di tradimento, il danno ci sarebbe stato lo stesso, ma non una presa in giro tanto lunga e devastante.

Pensa che lo sapeva pura una delle mie figlie, e non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi niente, non me la sono presa con lei perchè ho cercato di capirla, ma è dura sapere che anche lei sapeva ed io vivevo beata in un mondo incantato e pieno di merda.


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so che amica sei ma sono questioni privatissime nelle quali secondo me non si ha diritto ad entrare.


Minerva capisco come ragioni,ma il punto è che sono andata in panico è una situazione nuovissima per me,volevo in qualche modo rendermi utile


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so che amica sei ma sono questioni privatissime nelle quali secondo me non si ha diritto ad entrare.


Ciao,

questo in un certo senso, è verissimo. 

ma, credo, che ogni tipo di amicizia ha un po' delle proprie regole ... 

prima di finire come sto ora ... avevo amicizie molto forti e intime, come fratelli e sorelle ...

mi sarebbe bastato un indizio ... per poi scoprire da sola ... ma l'avrei presa malissimo ...

qui, noto come un fondo di un voler bene verso la mica ... e non per una "battaglia" personale 

per innalzare la bandiera della verità ... 

... queste cose, come le vedi e vedi ... sono difficili ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

tutti vorremmo sapere cosa succede alle nostre spalle, certo.
però entrare nell'intimità di un rapporto non è compito nemmeno di un amico.tutto secondo me , liberi gli altri di pensarla diversamente.


devastata ha detto:


> Minerva, posso chiederti se sei mai stata tradita? Magari lo hai scritto, io ho poca memoria, però dal momento che l'interessata è sempre l'ultima a saperlo, io avrei voluto si, che qualcuno mi avvertisse e mi sarei risparmiata anni di tradimento, il danno ci sarebbe stato lo stesso, ma non una presa in giro tanto lunga e devastante.
> 
> Pensa che lo sapeva pura una delle mie figlie, e non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi niente, non me la sono presa con lei perchè ho cercato di capirla, ma è dura sapere che anche lei sapeva ed io vivevo beata in un mondo incantato e pieno di merda.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma vorrei precisare che io l'ho fatto per il motivo che ho sottolineato in rosso caspita...mi sono scavata la fossa okay ma avevo le migliori intenzioni


mi fai un piccolo riassuntino dei fatti?
per favore...


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi fai un piccolo riassuntino dei fatti?
> per favore...


certo Luna:
-ho parlato con suo marito e ho scoperto che dopo la gravidanza vuole lasciarla..perchè si vede da 8 mesi con una sua ex compagna di liceo che crede di amare
-non so che fare se aspettare che sia Gian a parlarne dopo la gravidanza o agire ora(prima che lo venga a sapere da altre persone dato che viviamo in un paese e lui bellamente gira mano nella mano con l'amante quasi volendo venir scoperto per evitarsi il compito di informare sua moglie)...e in che modo agire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Chiara,ma scusa tu scopri una cosa su una tua amica che non sai quanto sia vera,ma hai la pulce nell'orecchio e il solo pensare che lei potrebbe vivere con 1 coglione ti mette l'angoscia...Gian non sarebbe mai venuto di sua spontanea volontà a parlarmene..guarda che verme è...vuole lasciare la moglie che aspetta un bambino non ha molti scrupoli...io volevo sapere..non per semplice curiosità mia...*non pensavo* che Gian potesse arrivare a tanto *pensavo* fosse solo una scappatella,e che magari *parlandogli avrei potuto dirgli di troncarla* li per amore di Cecilia....ma doccia fredda lui non la vuole più e io mi sonos cavata la fossa con le mie mani...ho fatto tutto in buona fede non perchè sono una pettegola curiosa voglio che questo ti sia chiaro..*pensavo* che la vicenda fosse rimediabile e non cosi grave


sì, a volte si pensa troppo _per_ gli altri più che _agli _altri

non è mio intento dubitare della tua buona fede, ma buttarti lì una riflessione


----------



## sybill (5 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, a volte si pensa troppo _per_ gli altri più che _agli _altri
> 
> non è mio intento dubitare della tua buona fede, ma buttarti lì una riflessione


accetto ogni parere e modo di vedere le cose ma volevo solo non venir fraintesa....lo so Chiara sono molto combattuta e devo riflettere seriamente,pensavo su consiglio di altri utenti di contattare 1 esperto per un parere professionale


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> certo Luna:
> -ho parlato con suo marito e ho scoperto che dopo la gravidanza vuole lasciarla..perchè si vede da 8 mesi con una sua ex compagna di liceo che crede di amare
> -non so che fare se aspettare che sia Gian a parlarne dopo la gravidanza o agire ora(prima che lo venga a sapere da altre persone dato che viviamo in un paese e lui bellamente gira mano nella mano con l'amante quasi volendo venir scoperto per evitarsi il compito di informare sua moglie)...e in che modo agire


cecilia non ne sa Assolutamente nulla?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Chiara, Minerva...

Potevo pensarla come voi (a parte il dubbio sulla pura curiosità di Sybill) prima di entrare in questo forum. E prima di leggere di Circe, tanto per dirne una.
Conoscere lei e tante/i altri, mi ha fatto fare un cambio di rotta. Non completo, non sono per l'"impicciarmi" sempre e comunque.
Ma tant'è. In questo caso, sarei per il sì, e non l'attribuirei a curiosità.

Chiaro, essere fuori fa esprimere giudizi in modo molto più semplice. Al posto di Sybill, difficilmente sarei categorica.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Chiara,ma scusa tu scopri una cosa su una tua amica che non sai quanto sia vera,ma hai la pulce nell'orecchio e il solo pensare che lei potrebbe vivere con 1 coglione ti mette l'angoscia...Gian non sarebbe mai venuto di sua spontanea volontà a parlarmene..guarda che verme è...vuole lasciare la moglie che aspetta un bambino non ha molti scrupoli...io volevo sapere..non per semplice curiosità mia...non pensavo che Gian potesse arrivare a tanto pensavo fosse solo una scappatella,e che magari parlandogli avrei potuto dirgli di troncarla li per amore di Cecilia....ma doccia fredda lui non la vuole più e io mi sonos cavata la fossa con le mie mani...ho fatto tutto in buona fede non perchè sono una pettegola curiosa voglio che questo ti sia chiaro..pensavo che la vicenda fosse rimediabile e non cosi grave


comunque ormai ci sei dentro 
dipende da quanto tu è Cecilia siete amiche 
che grado di confidenza hai
pero ne converrai che essendo in cinta 
la situazione è molto delicata...
peró è anche scioccante essere lasciate dopo il
parto...


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non cambia.
> Secondo me, non cambia.
> Non è che appena nato il bimbo, lei sarà tutta piena di energie e ottimismo, eh...
> Il bimbo mangia non dorme, la stressa... avere un bimbo è meraviglioso, ma i primi mesi sono durissimi -non sempre, ma insomma.
> ...


Quotone con applauso!


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> comunque ormai ci sei dentro
> dipende da quanto tu è Cecilia siete amiche
> che grado di confidenza hai
> pero ne converrai che essendo in cinta
> ...



Io spero, sempre Cecilia non lo scopra prima, che lui aspetti almeno un anno dopo il parto a lasciarla, anche se non so cosa augurarle.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io spero, sempre Cecilia non lo scopra prima, che lui aspetti almeno un anno dopo il parto a lasciarla, anche se non so cosa augurarle.



Davvero una brutta situazione...
Io da una parte spererei che Cecilia sappia già qualcosa 
visto che lui non si fa troppi problemi a farsi vedere mano 
nella mano con l'altra...


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Pure io ragionandoci, ma se penso a come stavo bene quando aspettavo le mie figlie, no, non vorrei proprio mi rovinassero quelle attese. 
Sicuramente poi sarà furente se scoprirà che la tradiva mentre aspettava il suo bambino, a meno che lui le eviti tutta la storia e la lasci e basta tra un anno senza farle scoprire tutto, se assomigliasse un pò a mio marito da lui non saprebbe quasi niente, sono gli altri pericolosi per Cecilia. E Cecilia stessa se vorrà sapere di più.


----------



## tenebroso67 (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> comunque ormai ci sei dentro
> dipende da quanto tu è Cecilia siete amiche
> che grado di confidenza hai
> pero ne converrai che essendo in cinta
> ...



Magari dopo il parto il marito puo' avere gia' cambiato idea.....
e poi la gravidanza e' un momento molto delicato in cui e' meglio evitare stress eccessivi,
per il bene e la salute sia del bambino che della madre....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> *Magari dopo il parto il marito puo' avere gia' cambiato idea.....*
> e poi la gravidanza e' un momento molto delicato in cui e' meglio evitare stress eccessivi,
> per il bene e la salute sia del bambino che della madre....


Quoto


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Magari dopo il parto il marito puo' avere gia' cambiato idea.....
> e poi la gravidanza e' un momento molto delicato in cui e' meglio evitare stress eccessivi,
> per il bene e la salute sia del bambino che della madre....


si anche questo può essere ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare la fidanzata di uno che vive con la madre del figlio a più di quarantanni non è l'ideale.


mica l'ho obbligata eh...



tenebroso67 ha detto:


> *Magari dopo il parto il marito puo' avere gia' cambiato idea.....*
> e poi la gravidanza e' un momento molto delicato in cui e' meglio evitare stress eccessivi,
> per il bene e la salute sia del bambino che della madre....


Da come l'ha raccontata Sybill sembra una utopia. Lui ha già detto che non la ama più e che vuole lasciarla per l'altra. Anzi lui voleva farsi beccare credo proprio per non dover confessare di persona. Omuncolo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mica l'ho obbligata eh...
> 
> 
> .


Certo! Semplicemente facevo notare che il disagio e le pressioni non sono ingiustificate. Neanche tu sei obbligato a restare nella situazione in cui ti trovo. Preferisci questa soluzione a stare con lei. Vorresti anche che fosse contenta?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Semplicemente facevo notare che il disagio e le pressioni non sono ingiustificate. Neanche tu sei obbligato a restare nella situazione in cui ti trovo. Preferisci questa soluzione a stare con lei. Vorresti anche che fosse contenta?


Brunetta, è molto peggio di come te lo immagini. Non si tratta di pressioni. mi scrive 200 messaggi al giorno su whatsApp...mi fa scenate e mi insulta senza motivo....... le ho chiesto 2 giorni di "silenzio".... niente .... ha continuato. Oggi solo una decina di messaggi. e giusto perchè stamattina le ho detto che se non avesse smesso di tempestarmi di messaggi non ci saremmo visti nemmeno sabato sera.

E guarda che io con lei non sono freddo neanche un po'! Anzi sono pieno di attenzioni, la aiuto in tante cose le faccio tante coccole.... 

vabbè... domani vedremo o le cose tornano più serene o mi toccherà chiudere.

Chiedo scusa per l'OT


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Brunetta, è molto peggio di come te lo immagini. Non si tratta di pressioni. mi scrive 200 messaggi al giorno su whatsApp...mi fa scenate e mi insulta senza motivo....... le ho chiesto 2 giorni di "silenzio".... niente .... ha continuato. Oggi solo una decina di messaggi. e giusto perchè stamattina le ho detto che se non avesse smesso di tempestarmi di messaggi non ci saremmo visti nemmeno sabato sera.
> 
> E guarda che io con lei non sono freddo neanche un po'! Anzi sono pieno di attenzioni, la aiuto in tante cose le faccio tante coccole....
> 
> ...


whatsApp è gratuito:mexican:. Vuole sapere cosa conta per te. E' umano.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Brunetta, è molto peggio di come te lo immagini. Non si tratta di pressioni. mi scrive 200 messaggi al giorno su whatsApp...mi fa scenate e mi insulta senza motivo....... le ho chiesto 2 giorni di "silenzio".... niente .... ha continuato. Oggi solo una decina di messaggi. e giusto perchè stamattina le ho detto che se non avesse smesso di tempestarmi di messaggi non ci saremmo visti nemmeno sabato sera.
> 
> E guarda che io con lei non sono freddo neanche un po'! Anzi sono pieno di attenzioni, la aiuto in tante cose le faccio tante coccole....
> 
> ...



Lontanissimo dal mio carattere, questo "attacco" di lei, ma vedo che lo capisci anche tu.
Immagino che voglia vivere con te?

Se non fosse che vuoi, giustamente, vivere con tua figlia, la vedresti, lei, come compagna di vita?
Non so che tipo è lei, chissà, forse le basterebbe sentire, vedere in te, che desideri stare con lei per la vita. Anche se cambiare situazione è impossibile.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Semplicemente facevo notare che il disagio e le pressioni non sono ingiustificate. Neanche tu sei obbligato a restare nella situazione in cui ti trovo. Preferisci questa soluzione a stare con lei. Vorresti anche che fosse contenta?


Contenta no ma il dato di fatto é che lui vuole vivere con sua figlia
Se a lei non sta bene non puô fracassargli le palle nel tentativo di fargli fare una scelta che lui non vuole fare.
Al momento la serenitá di sua figlia per lui é più importante di una nuova convivenza.
Se lui fa del suo meglio per passare del tempo con lei ed è presente quando lei puó avere bisogno a lei resta solo di prendere atto di come stanno le cose e decidere se anche se non ha tutto quel tanto che ha la puô rendere felice.
Continuiamo a parlare di uomini che mentono e prendendono in giro, quando ne troviamo uno onesto che ci dice cole stanno le cose pressiamo perchè comunque ne vorremmo altre..


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contenta no ma il dato di fatto é che lui vuole vivere con sua figlia
> Se a lei non sta bene non puô fracassargli le palle nel tentativo di fargli fare una scelta che lui non vuole fare.
> Al momento la serenitá di sua figlia per lui é più importante di una nuova convivenza.
> Se lui fa del suo meglio per passare del tempo con lei ed è presente quando lei puó avere bisogno a lei resta solo di prendere atto di come stanno le cose e decidere se anche se non ha tutto quel tanto che ha la puô rendere felice.
> Continuiamo a parlare di uomini che mentono e prendendono in giro, quando ne troviamo uno onesto che ci dice cole stanno le cose pressiamo perchè comunque ne vorremmo altre..


Ciao farfalla,

Quoto!


Forse, lei vuole una vita "completa" ... 
Ma non si rende conto, che non è lui che deve decidere, bensì lei ... secondo me. 
Più nudo di così, lui non si può esporre ... 

Forse, quello che manca a lei, vedere un futuro ... un qualcosa, che vada oltre ai momenti assieme. 
Questa figlia cresce ... ma non cresce in eterno ... prima o poi, andrà per la sua strada ... 

Forse, tenendo conto di ciò che è oggi ... tracciare anche una strada, dove si vuole andare a parare ...

Piccolo pensiero a proposito ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contenta no ma il dato di fatto é che lui vuole vivere con sua figlia
> Se a lei non sta bene non puô fracassargli le palle nel tentativo di fargli fare una scelta che lui non vuole fare.
> Al momento la serenitá di sua figlia per lui é più importante di una nuova convivenza.
> Se lui fa del suo meglio per passare del tempo con lei ed è presente quando lei puó avere bisogno a lei resta solo di prendere atto di come stanno le cose e decidere se anche se non ha tutto quel tanto che ha la puô rendere felice.
> Continuiamo a parlare di uomini che mentono e prendendono in giro, quando ne troviamo uno onesto che ci dice cole stanno le cose pressiamo perchè comunque ne vorremmo altre..


Occhi fa quel che vuole. Facevo solo notare che ci sono (buone) ragioni per la scontentezza di lei. Se scrivesse lei probabilmente le diremmo che lui racconta balle e che la storia del separato in casa, che dorme nello stesso letto della moglie, per la serenità della figlia sono frottole. Lui lo racconta a noi (senza ragioni per raccontare bugie) e gli crediamo. E' comprensibile che lei qualche dubbio possa averlo e che chieda di avere una relazione "normale". Non si viene lapidati se ci separa e migliaia di bambini crescono sereni con genitori separati. Può pensarlo anche lei ed essere un po' irrequieta (anche tanto con 400 messaggi) :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può pensarlo anche lei ed essere un po' irrequieta (anche tanto con 400 messaggi) :singleeye:


Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa ... ma sono effettivamente tanti!!!

dovrebbero parlare chiaro ... 

posso chiedere quanti anni ha la bambina?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Occhi fa quel che vuole. Facevo solo notare che ci sono (buone) ragioni per la scontentezza di lei. Se scrivesse lei probabilmente le diremmo che lui racconta balle e che la storia del separato in casa, che dorme nello stesso letto della moglie, per la serenità della figlia sono frottole. Lui lo racconta a noi (senza ragioni per raccontare bugie) e gli crediamo. E' comprensibile che lei qualche dubbio possa averlo e che chieda di avere una relazione "normale". Non si viene lapidati se ci separa e migliaia di bambini crescono sereni con genitori separati. Può pensarlo anche lei ed essere un po' irrequieta (anche tanto con 400 messaggi) :singleeye:


Ma se é scontenta perchè restarci insieme? 
Se fosse entrata qui le avrei detto, come faccio sempre, di valutare il suo comportamento nel tempo che stanno insieme.
Valutare cosa gli da. Ti basta? Bene vivi serena la storia
Non ti basta? Molla il colpo e trovane uno che abbia caratteristiche diverse da questo.
Non si cambiano le persone. Si puó trovare un compromesso ma a me non verrebbe mai in mente di forzare una scelta in un contesto in cui ci sono di mezzo dei figli.
Forse perchè se mi fosse imposta una scelta diversa da quella che ritengo meglio per loro, mi allontanerei.
Cosa che mi sembra anche Occhiverdi stia pensando di fare
Per volere tutto ci si ritrova con nulla...


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mica l'ho obbligata eh...
> 
> 
> 
> Da come l'ha raccontata Sybill sembra una utopia. Lui ha già detto che non la ama più e che vuole lasciarla per l'altra. Anzi lui voleva farsi beccare credo proprio per non dover confessare di persona. Omuncolo.


ammettiamo pure che lui cambi idea.
Una "donna" sapendo che la moglie del suo amante è ncinta, comunque si presta a farsi vedere in giro tutta felice mano nella mano...dubito che se venisse lasciata possa tacere.
Dubito molto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se é scontenta perchè restarci insieme?
> Se fosse entrata qui le avrei detto, come faccio sempre, di valutare il suo comportamento nel tempo che stanno insieme.
> Valutare cosa gli da. Ti basta? Bene vivi serena la storia
> Non ti basta? Molla il colpo e trovane uno che abbia caratteristiche diverse da questo.
> ...


Glielo diremo quando verrà qui . Lui sembra sorpreso della di lei scontentezza, che a me sembra invece comprensibile.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> certo Luna:
> -ho parlato con suo marito e ho scoperto che dopo la gravidanza vuole lasciarla..perchè si vede da 8 mesi con una sua ex compagna di liceo che crede di amare
> -non so che fare se aspettare che sia Gian a parlarne dopo la gravidanza o agire ora(prima che lo venga a sapere da altre persone dato che viviamo in un paese e lui bellamente gira mano nella mano con l'amante quasi volendo venir scoperto per evitarsi il compito di informare sua moglie)...e in che modo agire


ero rimasta molto indietro...che peccato. un'altra brutta storia.


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contenta no ma il dato di fatto é che lui vuole vivere con sua figlia
> Se a lei non sta bene non puô fracassargli le palle nel tentativo di fargli fare una scelta che lui non vuole fare.
> Al momento la serenitá di sua figlia per lui é più importante di una nuova convivenza.
> Se lui fa del suo meglio per passare del tempo con lei ed è presente quando lei puó avere bisogno a lei resta solo di prendere atto di come stanno le cose e decidere se anche se non ha tutto quel tanto che ha la puô rendere felice.
> Continuiamo a parlare di uomini che mentono e prendendono in giro, quando ne troviamo uno onesto che ci dice cole stanno le cose pressiamo perchè comunque ne vorremmo altre..



quoto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ammettiamo pure che lui cambi idea.
> Una "donna" sapendo che la moglie del suo amante è ncinta, comunque si presta a farsi vedere in giro tutta felice mano nella mano...dubito che se venisse lasciata possa tacere.
> Dubito molto.


Sybil ci terrà al corrente.


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se é scontenta perchè restarci insieme?
> Se fosse entrata qui le avrei detto, come faccio sempre, di valutare il suo comportamento nel tempo che stanno insieme.
> Valutare cosa gli da. Ti basta? Bene vivi serena la storia
> Non ti basta? Molla il colpo e trovane uno che abbia caratteristiche diverse da questo.
> ...



ma anche perchè, lui è stato chiaro e cristallino da subito.
E certo, posso capire che la situazione magari ora le stia stretta, ma...
Da quanto stanno insieme?
Un paio di mesi?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma anche perchè, lui è stato chiaro e cristallino da subito.
> E certo, posso capire che la situazione magari ora le stia stretta, ma...
> Da quanto stanno insieme?
> *Un paio di mesi*?


----------



## sybill (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cecilia non ne sa Assolutamente nulla?


Cecilia non sospetta assolutamente nulla,anzi è felice e non vede l'ora di andare nella nuova casa(che lui le ha promesso ma che non compreranno mai,perchè lui la lascerà :unhappy: )..l'unica cosa di cui si lamenta è che lui lavora troppo e che lei vorrebbe più attenzioni..per il resto se la vive benissimo..peccato sia tutta 1 illusione:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Cecilia non sospetta assolutamente nulla,anzi è felice e non vede l'ora di andare nella nuova casa(che lui le ha promesso ma che non compreranno mai,perchè lui la lascerà :unhappy: )..l'unica cosa di cui si lamenta è che lui lavora troppo e che lei vorrebbe più attenzioni..per il resto se la vive benissimo..peccato sia tutta 1 illusione:unhappy:


fammi la carità 
tienti questo segreto ...
e se Cecilia ti sta a cuore stalle vicino...


----------



## sybill (6 Aprile 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Magari dopo il parto il marito puo' avere gia' cambiato idea.....
> e poi la gravidanza e' un momento molto delicato in cui e' meglio evitare stress eccessivi,
> per il bene e la salute sia del bambino che della madre....


lo spero ma la vedo molto difficile.....mi sembra molto sicuro Gian....per me c'ha già pensato e ragionato...ed è giunto alla conclusione che se ne gira per mano con l'amante perchè di cecilia non gliene frega più nulla...lo scoprono in giro e lo riferiscono a Cecilia?meglio cosi lui non dovrà avere neanche la briga di lasciarla deve solo annuire con la testa ad un: hai l'amante? e il gioco è fatto:unhappy:......schifoso pezzo di merda


----------



## sybill (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> fammi la carità
> tienti questo segreto ...
> e se Cecilia ti sta a cuore stalle vicino...


luna,non so più che fare...lui in ogni caso la lascerà dopo la gravidanza...quindi la sua bella illusione svanirà in ogni caso....ora cmq ho deciso di rivolgermi ad uno specialista per un parere....e cmq vada CERTO CHE STARO' VICINO A CECILIA!!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contenta no ma il dato di fatto é che lui vuole vivere con sua figlia
> Se a lei non sta bene non puô fracassargli le palle nel tentativo di fargli fare una scelta che lui non vuole fare.
> Al momento la serenitá di sua figlia per lui é più importante di una nuova convivenza.
> Se lui fa del suo meglio per passare del tempo con lei ed è presente quando lei puó avere bisogno a lei resta solo di prendere atto di come stanno le cose e decidere se anche se non ha tutto quel tanto che ha la puô rendere felice.
> Continuiamo a parlare di uomini che mentono e prendendono in giro, quando ne troviamo uno onesto che ci dice cole stanno le cose pressiamo perchè comunque ne vorremmo altre..


Che analisi! :up: Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!!




Tebe ha detto:


> ma anche perchè, lui è stato chiaro e cristallino da subito.





Tebe ha detto:


> E certo, posso capire che la situazione magari ora le stia stretta, ma...
> Da quanto stanno insieme?
> *Un paio di mesi?*




3 mesi da coppia e quasi un anno da amanti.





sybill ha detto:


> lo spero ma la vedo molto difficile.....mi sembra molto sicuro Gian....per me c'ha già pensato e ragionato...ed è giunto alla conclusione che se ne gira per mano con l'amante perchè di cecilia non gliene frega più nulla...lo scoprono in giro e lo riferiscono a Cecilia?meglio cosi lui non dovrà avere neanche la briga di lasciarla deve solo annuire con la testa ad un: hai l'amante? e il gioco è fatto





sybill ha detto:


> :unhappy:......schifoso pezzo di merda




era chiaro che tu non hai percepito nessuna possibilità. La speranza è l'ultima a morire.

Io tifo ancora per Cecilia e la nuova persona che verrà al mondo.


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ammettiamo pure che lui cambi idea.
> Una "donna" sapendo che la moglie del suo amante è ncinta, comunque si presta a farsi vedere in giro tutta felice mano nella mano...dubito che se venisse lasciata possa tacere.
> Dubito molto.


Quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che analisi! :up: Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!!


La sto vivendo molto da vicino e ammetto di avere il canino leggermente insanguinato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La sto vivendo* molto da vicino* e ammetto di avere il canino leggermente insanguinato


poi ma la spieghi eh?!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che analisi! :up: Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 mesi da coppia e quasi un anno da amanti.


Perô da amanti le stava bene 

3 mesi?(faccina sconvolta) Sta su de doss !!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poi ma la spieghi eh?!


Te l'ho detto, il mio migliore amico al quale voglio un bene infinito. Stessa tua situazione, e non capisco la sua tipa. Ho il dente avvelenato


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perô da amanti le stava bene
> 
> 3 mesi?(faccina sconvolta) *Sta su de doss *!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ecco. Io uso scrostati in genere.

c'ho il soffoco pure  io per lui.



Occhi...io non sono così...:inlove::inlove::inlove:









sono peggio:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ecco. Io uso scrostati in genere.
> ...


:inlove::inlove: Parrucchina mia... io sono un santo. Sopporto tutto....fino a che non mi girano.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

Ma dai cerchiamo di comprendere un po' sta donna
è innamorata ,e al solito , arriva un momento in cui 
subentra un tantino in più di confidenza ed esprimi i tuoi
desideri risultando magari ssoffocante ma 
questo è un rischio che si corre nei rapporti uumani l'importante 
è essere chiari ...
almeno io la vedo così


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove: Parrucchina mia... io sono un santo. Sopporto tutto....fino a che non mi girano.


Posso aprire le scommesse con me stesse per chi dura di più tra te e il mio amico
Lui ho detto fine Maggio 2013 e già mi sembra tanto


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dai cerchiamo di comprendere un po' sta donna
> è innamorata ,e al solito , arriva un momento in cui
> subentra un tantino in più di confidenza ed esprimi i tuoi
> desideri risultando magari ssoffocante ma
> ...


Luna...200 messaggi al giorno!! 
No dico...per me, al quinto parte il vaffanculo...:condom:


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Luna...200 messaggi al giorno!!
> No dico...per me, al quinto parte il vaffanculo...:condom:


ma infatti.
Ma poi. Io dico.
la situazione era quella non è che fosse una roba nascosta.
Pure noi abbiamo capito l'importanza per Occhi di  stare con sua figlia sotto lo stesso tetto a prescindere dagli altri coinquilini.
facendo la piattola, perchè così si sta comportando da piattolona, le cose possono solo peggiorare.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Luna...200 messaggi al giorno!!
> No dico...per me, al quinto parte il vaffanculo...:condom:


Anche a me parte un vaffanculo dopo un po' 
ma che ne sappiamo noi del loro effettivo rapporto 
se sopporta tanto credo che ci tenga a lei



Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti.
> Ma poi. Io dico.
> la situazione era quella non è che fosse una roba nascosta.
> Pure noi abbiamo capito l'importanza per Occhi di  stare con sua figlia sotto lo stesso tetto a prescindere dagli altri coinquilini.
> facendo la piattola, perchè così si sta comportando da piattolona, le cose possono solo peggiorare.


Tutti lo abbiamo ccapito ma 
ma di base penso che questa donna oltre che piattolona
sia forse un tantino insicura ...
Occhi mi sembra molto paziente nel far capire 
le cose e sicuramente la risolverà al meglio...
magari che ne so sta nei suoi giorni...


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

ma tra l'altro, che caspita si scrive in 200 messaggi??


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tra l'altro, che caspita si scrive in 200 messaggi??


bella domanda. Me lo chiedevo anche io.
Ma forse è meglio non avere risposte


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bella domanda. Me lo chiedevo anche io.
> Ma forse è meglio non avere risposte



il sms che mando io più di frequente:

?

che a volte fa pure incazzare chi lo riceve!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> il sms che mando io più di frequente:
> 
> ?
> 
> che a volte fa pure incazzare chi lo riceve!:rotfl:



:rotfl:

io ho un non rapporto con il cellulare.
E' sempre sul silenzioso perchè lo squillo mi da ansia.
Parlare al telefono è per me una tortura incredibile, gli sms pure.
Mattia si incazza come una iena da sempre per questa cosa ma è più forte di me.
Ovviamente poi, oltre ad essere sempre sul silenzioso è anche il 90% delle volte in macchina ( e io sono in casa), in casa ( e io sono in macchina)
Insomma.
Quando si è rotto ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo e sarei stata senza, ma Mattia non ha voluto e ha piantato un casino tanto che ne ho comprato un altro.
Con il telefono di casa uguale.
Quando ce lo avevo era sempre staccato.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tra l'altro, che caspita si scrive in 200 messaggi??


un copia incolla no!


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> un copia incolla no!



allora sempre lo stesso, dici??

?
?
?
?
? x 200



tra l'altro, trovo che gli sms si prestino spesso ad equivoci
ogni tanto mi sorge il dubbio che sia io il destinatario giusto
da qui: ?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora sempre lo stesso, dici??
> 
> ?
> ?
> ...


non sempre lo stesso cambi qualcosina 
poi riparti dal primo...
Altrimenti 200sms potrebbero equivalere anche ad un mail 
lunga
L'sms dovrebbe essere più immediato di una mail ...
Un sms con 6000 caratteri e quando lo leggi
spartito in più sms invece e più facile da leggere...

Poi che ne so io preferisco chiamare se devo fare la petula
almeno quando mi sbattono giù il telefono capisco che è ora di finirla


----------



## Gian (6 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lo spero ma la vedo molto difficile.....mi sembra molto sicuro Gian....per me c'ha già pensato e ragionato...ed è giunto alla conclusione che se ne gira per mano con l'amante perchè di cecilia non gliene frega più nulla...lo scoprono in giro e lo riferiscono a Cecilia?meglio cosi lui non dovrà avere neanche la briga di lasciarla deve solo annuire con la testa ad un: hai l'amante? e il gioco è fatto:unhappy:......schifoso pezzo di merda



roba da matti.


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sempre lo stesso cambi qualcosina
> poi riparti dal primo...
> Altrimenti 200sms potrebbero equivalere anche ad un mail
> lunga
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io a volte adotto la seguente tecnica:
rimando l'sms che ho ricevuto
come per dire: allora? lo hai scritto tu, eh?

che si fa anche poca fatica:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2013)

Com'è andata la serata con Cecilia?


----------



## sybill (7 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Com'è andata la serata con Cecilia?


Serata con Cecilia andata bene dai,molto meglio di come me l'ero immaginata...serena ed allegra come sempre lei...l'unica nota dolente è stata quando parlava che si è innamorata di una casa,e che sta cercando di convincere Gian che quella è la casa perfetta per loro e per il bambino ....sono andata in bagno perchè non ce la facevo più...mi veniva da piangere...però sono stata il più naturale possibile e non credo che abbia notato qualche mio atteggiamento strano..martedì vado dallo psicologo..vediamo che mi consiglia..


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Serata con Cecilia andata bene dai,molto meglio di come me l'ero immaginata...serena ed allegra come sempre lei...l'unica nota dolente è stata quando parlava che si è innamorata di una casa,e che sta cercando di convincere Gian che quella è la casa perfetta per loro e per il bambino ....sono andata in bagno perchè non ce la facevo più...mi veniva da piangere...però sono stata il più naturale possibile e non credo che abbia notato qualche mio atteggiamento strano..martedì vado dallo psicologo..vediamo che mi consiglia..


Che tristezza. Mi raccomando, prudenza prudenza prudenza.


----------



## Circe (7 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Serata con Cecilia andata bene dai,molto meglio di come me l'ero immaginata...serena ed allegra come sempre lei...l'unica nota dolente è stata quando parlava che si è innamorata di una casa,e che sta cercando di convincere Gian che quella è la casa perfetta per loro e per il bambino ....sono andata in bagno perchè non ce la facevo più...mi veniva da piangere...però sono stata il più naturale possibile e non credo che abbia notato qualche mio atteggiamento strano..martedì vado dallo psicologo..vediamo che mi consiglia..


mi dispiace davvero.  ma sei da ammirare. non usi l'omerta'. la tua amica è fortunata ad averti dalla sua parte.


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> mi dispiace davvero.  ma sei da ammirare. non usi l'omerta'. la tua amica è fortunata ad averti dalla sua parte.


Grazie Circe ...spero di riuscire a trovare una soluzione a breve o almeno spero di riuscire a prendere una decisione


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Grazie Circe ...spero di riuscire a trovare una soluzione a breve o almeno spero di riuscire a prendere una decisione


tienici aggiornati. Siamo curiosE.


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tienici aggiornati. Siamo curiosE.


va bene carA


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Serata con Cecilia andata bene dai,molto meglio di come me l'ero immaginata...serena ed allegra come sempre lei...l'unica nota dolente è stata quando parlava che si è innamorata di una casa,e che sta cercando di convincere Gian che quella è la casa perfetta per loro e per il bambino ....sono andata in bagno perchè non ce la facevo più...mi veniva da piangere...però sono stata il più naturale possibile e non credo che abbia notato qualche mio atteggiamento strano..*martedì vado dallo psicologo..vediamo che mi consiglia*..


Io proverei anche a sentire un prete, nel dubbio. Anche una cartomante. Vedi pure se è libero Otelma, tanto per un parere in più.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io provere anche a sentire un prete, nel dubbio.


JB ... si tratta, perché l'amica è incinta! 
vorrebbe sapere, se uno stress emotivo, può avere delle brutte conseguenze per il bambino ...

che centra il prete?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB ... si tratta, perché l'amica è incinta!
> vorrebbe sapere, se uno stress emotivo, può avere delle brutte conseguenze per il bambino ...
> 
> che centra il prete?


A leggere la cosa dei consigli dello psicologo ("gente" che andrebbe appesa per i piedi nel novanta per cento dei casi), mi è venuta in mente Diletta (che è un'altra utente) ed il prete che la consigliava insieme allo psicologo ed al marito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io proverei anche a sentire un prete, nel dubbio. Anche una cartomante. Vedi pure se è libero Otelma, tanto per un parere in più.


:rotfl::rotfl:

i fondi di caffè sono una risorsa da tenere in considerazione. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Bà... difficile, difficile decidere...
Io, per me, per come sono fatta io, vorrei sapere. Il prima possibile.
Ma mi ricordo perfettamente di un paio di mesi estremamente duri mentre aspettavo Fra, in cui contrazioni fantasma diventavano più frequenti nei picchi di stress.
Chi si piglierebbe mai la responsabilità di danneggiare un bambino in attesa?

Secondo me, sarà altrettanto dura, devastante, quando sarà nato. Non sarà meglio, questo no. Forse peggio, a sapere quanto ha sognato inutilmente mentre Gian e amiche varie sapevano.
Però sarà nato...

Non invidio Sybill.

Rimane la possibilità che il caro Gian e Rossa si facciano beccare come polli dall'intera città, e che giocoforza Cecilia venga a conoscenza.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A leggere la cosa dei consigli dello psicologo ("gente" che andrebbe appesa per i piedi nel novanta per cento dei casi), mi è venuta in mente Diletta (che è un'altra utente) ed il prete che la consigliava insieme allo psicologo ed al marito.


ahh si ... ricordo ... e ricordo pure stermy, che le diceva, che le stavano solo a fare il l'avaggio del cervello ...
almeno, ha trovato la sua strada ... e un modo per conviverci ... 

in questo caso, avrei scelto un medico o un psichiatra, cioè qualcuno con nozioni di medicina ...
ma forse in italia, anche gli psicologi hanno uno studio in medicina, non lo so ... qui non è così ...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ahh si ... ricordo ... e ricordo pure stermy, che le diceva, che le stavano solo a fare il l'avaggio del cervello ...
> almeno, ha trovato la sua strada ... e un modo per conviverci ...
> 
> in questo caso, avrei scelto un medico o un psichiatra, cioè qualcuno con nozioni di medicina ...
> ma forse in italia, anche gli psicologi hanno uno studio in medicina, non lo so ... qui non è così ...



No, psicologia è un corso di studi diverso da quello di medicina.
In ogni caso, ritengo che parlare allo psicologo sarà inutile.
Non per sfiducia somma verso gli psicologi, ce ne sono di bravi (se non altro per esperienza e intelligenza personale, lasciando perdere discussioni sul corso di studi).
Ma proprio perchè, se ci fosse anche solo una possibilità su un miliardo che Cecilia avesse problemi col bambino per via dello stress, nessuno mai si prenderebbe la responsabilità di dire "massì, è solo una su un miliardo".
Idem per medici o ginecologi o ostetrici.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, psicologia è un corso di studi diverso da quello di medicina.
> In ogni caso, ritengo che parlare allo psicologo sarà inutile.
> Non per sfiducia somma verso gli psicologi, ce ne sono di bravi (se non altro per esperienza e intelligenza personale, lasciando perdere discussioni sul corso di studi).
> Ma proprio perchè, se ci fosse anche solo una possibilità su un miliardo che Cecilia avesse problemi col bambino per via dello stress, nessuno mai si prenderebbe la responsabilità di dire "massì, è solo una su un miliardo".
> Idem per medici o ginecologi o ostetrici.


Ciao,

Si, hai ragione. 

Avevo come un pensiero, che ci sono sicuramente momenti più sensibili di altri ...

Cioè, quasi quasi c'è anche da prendere in considarazione, proprio per evitare qualcosa,
che lei non lo venga a sapere, prima di alcuni momenti più sensibili della gravidanza ... 

pensieri che vanno in tutte le direzioni ... perché, in qualsiasi direzione si pensa ... la cosa è molto brutta.

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, psicologia è un corso di studi diverso da quello di medicina.
> In ogni caso, ritengo che parlare allo psicologo sarà inutile.
> Non per sfiducia somma verso gli psicologi, ce ne sono di bravi (se non altro per esperienza e intelligenza personale, lasciando perdere discussioni sul corso di studi).
> Ma proprio perchè, se ci fosse anche solo una possibilità su un miliardo che Cecilia avesse problemi col bambino per via dello stress, nessuno mai si prenderebbe la responsabilità di dire "massì, è solo una su un miliardo".
> Idem per medici o ginecologi o ostetrici.


verde mio. Anche perchè non so cosa possa dire uno psicologo di una terza persona che non conosce, che non ha davanti. 
Io il rischio di sottoporre una donna in gravidanza ad uno stress del genere non me lo prenderei. 
La situazione è difficile, ma credo che la cosa più sensata sia tacere ed aspettare che sia il coglione a dichiarare la situazione, che peraltro potrebbe cambiare.


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bà... difficile, difficile decidere...
> Io, per me, per come sono fatta io, vorrei sapere. Il prima possibile.
> Ma mi ricordo perfettamente di un paio di mesi estremamente duri mentre aspettavo Fra, in cui contrazioni fantasma diventavano più frequenti nei picchi di stress.
> Chi si piglierebbe mai la responsabilità di danneggiare un bambino in attesa?
> ...


io preferirei che sia una mia amica a riferirmelo non qualche pettegolo del paese..mi brucerebbe mi farebbe soffrire ancora di più


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io proverei anche a sentire un prete, nel dubbio. Anche una cartomante. Vedi pure se è libero Otelma, tanto per un parere in più.


contatterò anche l'oracolo di Delfi a sto puntoo il genio della lampada


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io *proverei anche a sentire un prete*, nel dubbio. Anche una cartomante. Vedi pure se è libero Otelma, tanto per un parere in più.


Ce ne sono di più preparati e saggi di te (e di me).


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> mi dispiace davvero.  ma sei da ammirare. non usi l'omerta'. la tua amica è fortunata ad averti dalla sua parte.


:up:
penso che sia stato un grandissimo gesto di solidarietà e di amicizia.
Non è cosa da poco con i tempi che corrono.

si sa bene che la gente a volte è a conoscenza di faccende
personali e se ne guarda bene dal riferirle "a chi di dovere".
Sono veri amici ?
interrogativo preserale.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Io comunque avrei mostrizzato di brutto lui.
Mi sono messa nella condizione che ho immaginato Cecilia la mia migliore amica qui, e...

Madonna.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, psicologia è un corso di studi diverso da quello di medicina.
> In ogni caso, ritengo che parlare allo psicologo sarà inutile.
> Non per sfiducia somma verso gli psicologi, ce ne sono di bravi (se non altro per esperienza e intelligenza personale, lasciando perdere discussioni sul corso di studi).
> Ma proprio perchè, se ci fosse anche solo una possibilità su un miliardo che Cecilia avesse problemi col bambino per via dello stress, nessuno mai si prenderebbe la responsabilità di dire "massì, è solo una su un miliardo".
> Idem per medici o ginecologi o ostetrici.



quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce ne sono di più preparati e saggi di te (e di me).


Pure chiesarola? Ahiahiahiahì!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure chiesarola? Ahiahiahiahì!


Assolutamente no. Ma è un dato di fatto. L'anticlericalismo per partito preso lo trovo stucchevole.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Ma è un dato di fatto. L'anticlericalismo per partito preso lo trovo stucchevole.


Io trovo stucchevole, invece, che persone con un minimo di sale in zucca vadano a cercare conforto da un tizio giusto perchè porta un collarino. Che poi ci siano persone sagge o valide tra i preti è un discorso, ma come in qualsivoglia umana professione di vita, dal muratore all'astrofisico, con la non piccola differenza che darlo come scontato per gli uomini di chiesa è stupido.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io trovo stucchevole, invece, che persone con un minimo di sale in zucca vadano a cercare conforto da un tizio giusto perchè porta un collarino. Che poi ci siano persone sagge o valide tra i preti è un discorso, ma come in qualsivoglia umana professione di vita, dal muratore all'astrofisico, con la non piccola differenza che darlo come scontato per gli uomini di chiesa è stupido.



ma non è stucchevole
diciamo che un prete, non avendo famiglia ma pecorelle, dovrebbe poter fornire conforto a chi non saprebbe a chi altro rivolgersi, credo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è stucchevole
> diciamo che un prete, non avendo famiglia ma pecorelle, dovrebbe poter fornire conforto a chi non saprebbe a chi altro rivolgersi, credo


I preti non sono anzitutto preti, ma uomini. Fallaci e tutto. Non é che siccome ha le pecorelle un prete è automaticamente uno che sa pascerle o farlo BENE (BEE). Mi confiderei con un prete giusto se ne avessi stima, ma come con chiunque. Non certo perchè dovrebbe farmi da pastore, che faccio da me.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I preti non sono anzitutto preti, ma uomini. Fallaci e tutto. Non é che siccome ha le pecorelle un prete è automaticamente uno che sa pascerle o farlo BENE (BEE). Mi confiderei con un prete giusto se ne avessi stima, ma come con chiunque. Non certo perchè dovrebbe farmi da pastore, che faccio da me.



ma infatti ho scritto "dovrebbe"
la stima è la prima cosa, nessuno chiederebbe consigli a un pirla, credo
a parte che personalmente credo che i consigli in generale servano poco e niente...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti ho scritto "dovrebbe"
> la stima è la prima cosa, nessuno chiederebbe consigli a un pirla, credo
> a parte che personalmente credo che i consigli in generale servano poco e niente...


E tanti lo fanno invece proprio per l'abito talare. Da tipo duemila anni.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io trovo stucchevole, invece, che persone con un minimo di sale in zucca vadano a cercare conforto da un tizio giusto perchè porta un collarino. Che poi ci siano persone sagge o valide tra i preti è un discorso, ma come in qualsivoglia umana professione di vita, dal muratore all'astrofisico, con la non piccola differenza che darlo come scontato per gli uomini di chiesa è stupido.


Nessuno lo dà per scontato, credo. E si sceglie anche l'idraulico.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno lo dà per scontato, credo. E si sceglie anche l'idraulico.


Credi male.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Ma è un dato di fatto. L'anticlericalismo per partito preso lo trovo stucchevole.



trovo stucchevole la parola "stucchevole " 
Quoto il resto


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tanti lo fanno invece proprio per l'abito talare. Da tipo duemila anni.



vabbè ma quello era un modo per sapere i fatti degli altri senza internet
la confessione, dico
uno dei motivi per cui la chiesa è rimasta la più grande e longeva potenza mondiale
ora le cose sono un po' cambiate


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma quello era un modo per sapere i fatti degli altri senza internet
> la confessione, dico
> uno dei motivi per cui la chiesa è rimasta la più grande e longeva potenza mondiale
> ora le cose sono un po' cambiate


Mah, no. Senza contare che non mi riferivo necessariamente e solo alla confessione.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, no. Senza contare che non mi riferivo necessariamente e solo alla confessione.



 il confidarsi in senso lato

la confessione è un momento più delicato, perchè si portano i propri peccati
il che vuol dire che si raccontano anche fatti gravi e personalissimi, da qui il segreto, che dà potere a chi lo detiene
nel mondo passato, senza l'informazione che c'è ora, il sapere era un grande potere (anche adesso, ma in forma diverse)

ai tempi nostri la chiesa vive un po' di rendita, secondo me


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sbagli, quante volte abbiamo criticato anche le *donne che tradiscono*?
> L'ultima che ricordo Anna K., ma non l'unica, dipende dalle storie.
> Tradire è sempre brutto, ma mettere incinta la moglie quando hai un amante di cui sei innamorato, beh, è da vermi!


Invece sfasciare un matrimonio per una sbandata presa con l'amante è da persone eccelse.
criticare è una cosa, insultare una cosa diversa....
tu stessa hai usato il termine "bastardo" per definirlo prima o "verme",
non propriamente elegante....


quanto ad AK non ne parlo, perchè era palesemente un fake.


----------



## devastata (8 Aprile 2013)

Riguardo a mio marito, confermo ancora, e gliene ho dette dimolto molto  peggio le prime sere dopo aver scoperto tutto.

C'è qualcosa di elegante in quello che lui ha fatto?  Direi di no. Ed è fortunato che mi sono fermata agli insulti e qualche sberla, si, si è preso pure quelle nell'immediato, e non ha reagito, sapeva benissimo di esseri comportato da bastardo, anche perchè non ha mai, dico mai, trovato una sola giustificazione o recriminazione verso di me per il tradimento.

E confermo pure che uno sposato da due anni, con l'amante e che contemporaneamente mette incinta la moglie, per me è un verme.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Riguardo a mio marito, confermo ancora, e gliene ho dette dimolto molto  peggio le prime sere dopo aver scoperto tutto.
> 
> C'è qualcosa di elegante in quello che lui ha fatto?  Direi di no. Ed è fortunato che mi sono fermata agli insulti e qualche sberla, si, si è preso pure quelle nell'immediato, e non ha reagito, sapeva benissimo di esseri comportato da bastardo, anche perchè non ha mai, dico mai, trovato una sola giustificazione o recriminazione verso di me per il tradimento.
> 
> E confermo pure che uno sposato da due anni, con l'amante e che contemporaneamente mette incinta la moglie, per me è un verme.


Ciao devastata,

si, però devi ammettere, che solo tu, puoi insultare tuo marito :smile: ... o no  ...

nel caso di Cecilia ... non saprei proprio come criticare questo uomo. 
cioè, non riesco ad immaginarmi, che lui abbia voluto realmente un figlio. 

perciò ... buh ... chi lo sa, se era qualcosa che avevano deciso all'inizio dove tutto era 
ancora OK. ... e lei poi ha preso la decisione, che ora era il momento ... 
oppure, lui non ha saputo dirle, che forse non è il momento ...
buhhh ... per me è un mistero ... veramente, non riesco a capire questo passaggio. 

sienne


----------



## Essenove (8 Aprile 2013)

Io spezzo una lancia a favore di Gian.
Sto poraccio si è preso 64 pagine di insulti basati solo su ciò che ha interpretato una quarta persona nel vederlo mano nella mano - a suo dire - con un'altra. Magari quest'altra è un'amica, la cugina, una lesbica di passaggio. o magari lui le ha preso la mano per uno schrzo, perchè lei gli ha detto che le si blocca sempre la circolazione periferica. Che cazzo ne sapete???

Succede spessissimo che da niente la genta inventa le divine commedie.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Io spezzo una lancia a favore di Gian.
> Sto poraccio si è preso 64 pagine di insulti basati solo su ciò che ha interpretato una quarta persona nel vederlo mano nella mano - a suo dire - con un'altra. Magari quest'altra è un'amica, la cugina, una lesbica di passaggio. o magari lui le ha preso la mano per uno schrzo, perchè lei gli ha detto che le si blocca sempre la circolazione periferica. Che cazzo ne sapete???
> 
> Succede spessissimo che da niente la genta inventa le divine commedie.


Ciao,

il fatto è, che l'autrice del thread ha parlato con Gian ...
e Gian le ha confermato, che ha l'intenzione di lasciare Ciciglia una volta che nasce il bambino ...

non sembra che sia un'informazione interpretata dietro quattro angoli ... 

a me lascia un pò strano ... il progettare un figlio e poi andarsene ... mah ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Io spezzo una lancia a favore di Gian.
> Sto poraccio si è preso 64 pagine di insulti basati solo su ciò che ha interpretato una quarta persona nel vederlo mano nella mano - a suo dire - con un'altra. Magari quest'altra è un'amica, la cugina, una lesbica di passaggio. o magari lui le ha preso la mano per uno schrzo, perchè lei gli ha detto che le si blocca sempre la circolazione periferica. Che cazzo ne sapete???
> 
> Succede spessissimo che da niente la genta inventa le divine commedie.



sei rimasto indietro.
Lui vuole aspettare la nascita del bambino e poi andare via con l'altra, che ama.

Su un unico cavallo bianco al tramonto.

Altro che lancia spezzata.


----------



## Essenove (8 Aprile 2013)

Chiedo venia. Mi ero perso. 

Gian è una merda e la lancia gliela spezzerei in testa.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei rimasto indietro.
> Lui vuole aspettare la nascita del bambino e poi andare via con l'altra, che ama.
> 
> Su un unico cavallo bianco al tramonto.
> ...


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questa volta l'ironia l'ho capita ... 

sienne


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Riguardo a mio marito, confermo ancora, e gliene ho dette dimolto molto  peggio le prime sere dopo aver scoperto tutto.
> 
> C'è qualcosa di elegante in quello che lui ha fatto?  Direi di no. Ed è fortunato che mi sono fermata agli insulti e qualche *sberla*, si, si è preso pure quelle nell'immediato, e non ha reagito, sapeva benissimo di esseri comportato da bastardo, anche perchè non ha mai, dico mai, trovato una sola giustificazione o recriminazione verso di me per il tradimento.
> 
> E confermo pure che uno sposato da due anni, con l'amante e che contemporaneamente mette incinta la moglie, per me è un verme.


si lo abbiamo capito !
grazie 
E' un verme, benissimo ! ma a scriverlo qui dentro ti cambia qualcosa 
?
Lo sto dicendo qui, perchè ho a cuore la tua situazione personale....
che conosco.
Non ti aiuta, e chiudo.
E tu stai insieme con un "bastardo"...uso le tue parole. 


scusami....


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




bene.



paura


----------



## Annuccia (8 Aprile 2013)

buonasera...
arrivo adesso...
novità?


le cosa stanno come stavano?


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

no, ma veramente ora ... 

vi sembra possibile, che un uomo si comporti così volutamente?

cioè, progettare un figlio? e poi via? e la rossa ... che donna è, per accettare una cosa così? 

forse mi sono persa qualche passaggio ... o forse c'è gente veramente "senza cervello" ... buh 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Io spezzo una lancia a favore di Gian.
> Sto poraccio si è preso 64 pagine di insulti basati solo su ciò che ha interpretato una quarta persona nel vederlo mano nella mano - a suo dire - con un'altra. Magari quest'altra è un'amica, la cugina, una lesbica di passaggio. o magari lui le ha preso la mano per uno schrzo, perchè lei gli ha detto che le si blocca sempre la circolazione periferica. Che cazzo ne sapete???
> 
> Succede spessissimo che da niente la genta inventa le divine commedie.


ne sappiamo di più ...
se vai più avanti a leggere saprai...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> no, ma veramente ora ...
> 
> ...


la nosta utente ha detto che lui non lo aveva progettato..lui non voleva ma puff è arrivato comunque...
fin qui ho studiato
di più nin sò

(che sia capitato mi suona di cazzata..per averlo detto ho beccato un rosso..dateme un altro perchè un solo orecchino non va bene..)


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la nosta utente ha detto che lui non lo aveva progettato..lui non voleva ma puff è arrivato comunque...
> fin qui ho studiato
> di più nin sò
> 
> (che sia capitato mi suona di cazzata..per averlo detto ho beccato un rosso..dateme un altro perchè un solo orecchino non va bene..)


Ciao,

non te lo do :smile: ... un orecchio fa chic!

grazie ... a punto! mi sembrava strana la cosa!

infatti, sono due anni di matrimonio ... all'inizio si fanno tanti progetti ecc. 

sicuramente ne avranno parlato ... forse lei lo ha battuto nei tempi? 

cioè, lui ha dimenticato, che non lo voleva? 

mmhhh ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non te lo do :smile: ... un orecchio fa chic!
> 
> ...


che dirti....
era in crisi dice lui...
peccato che questa crisi di coppia la sentiva solo lui..lei a quanto dice la nostra utente cecilia è beata e felice....misteri della fede.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> si lo abbiamo capito !
> grazie
> E' un verme, benissimo ! ma a scriverlo qui dentro ti cambia qualcosa
> ?
> ...


Ciao ospite "g"

da un certo punto di vista, invidio devastata ... sputa fuori il veleno che ha dentro. 

ognuno reagisce diversamente. io sono rimasta talmente di stucco, che non ho detto 

quasi niente a riguardo ... non ho saputo dire niente ... per me la cosa si commentava da se. 

ho solo espresso delle condizioni ... perché sono stata spinta da un fastidio, nel vederlo così 

... mah ... brutto ... ho solo voluto porre fine a quella scena. ma ho elaborato il veleno dentro 

nel silenzio ... non so quanto faccia bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Essenove (8 Aprile 2013)

Pronostico: rimarrà con la moglie.


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io comunque avrei mostrizzato di brutto lui.
> Mi sono messa nella condizione che ho immaginato Cecilia la mia migliore amica qui, e...
> 
> Madonna.


a tempo debito tebe a tempo debito.....ora sono in una situazione troppo delicata per prenderlo a calci in culo...ma quando verrà il momento non esiterò a farlo perchè ne ho una voglia matta


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buonasera...
> arrivo adesso...
> novità?
> 
> ...


non c'è nessuna evoluzione..Sabato ho visto cecilia,illusa come sempre che lui le comprerà la casa dei sogni...mi sento morire..domani vado da uno psicologo ho bisogno del parere di 1 esperto...anche se molto criticato dagli altri utenti...non so cosa fare Annuccia...mi prendo del tempo per pensarci su..altro non so


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non te lo do :smile: ... un orecchio fa chic!
> 
> ...


lui mi ha detto una cazzata per giustificare il suo comportamento..ne sono certa....ha detto che non voleva il bambino  per non aver nulla di cui scusarsi se va in giro mano nella mano con la rossa


----------



## Annuccia (8 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> non c'è nessuna evoluzione..Sabato ho visto cecilia,illusa come sempre che lui le comprerà la casa dei sogni...mi sento morire..domani vado da uno psicologo ho bisogno del parere di 1 esperto...anche se molto criticato dagli altri utenti...*non so cosa fare Annuccia*...mi prendo del tempo per pensarci su..altro non so


niente, non puoi fare nente...
magari dico magari le cose si sistemeranno..magari lui si renderà conto che la rossa è solo un'infatuazione..
magari si ravvede...
ecco perchè devi tenere duro...
perchè alle volte nulla è perduto..ma se tu parli elimini questa se pur remota possibilità...

e poi quando non si sa conùsa si deve fare(e parlo di tutte le situazioni scomode della vita)
si deve solo aspettare..sedersi e aspettare..
se parli sfasci un matriminio
se taci lo sfascerà lui..o forse no...


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lui mi ha detto una cazzata per giustificare il suo comportamento..ne sono certa....ha detto che non voleva il bambino  per non aver nulla di cui scusarsi se va in giro mano nella mano con la rossa


Ciao Sybill

ti trovi in una bruttissima situazione ... non ti invidio per nulla ... :smile: ...

lui e la rossa ... mah, stanno allora proprio bene assieme. 
anche lei come donna, accettare una cosa del genere ... mah ... 

spero, che lo psicologo ti possa dare un po' di chiarezza ... 

sai, se non glielo dite, perché apunto in cinta ... tutti i tuoi sforzi e ricerche ... penso che lei le capirà!

Non stai prendendo niente alla leggera!

E poi, quando arriva il momento, di prendere a calci lui ... tiferemo tutti per te e Ciciglia! :smile:

sienne


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, no. Senza contare che non mi riferivo necessariamente e solo alla confessione.


ho letto un pò di tuoi commenti su altri post...sei uno che dice quello che pensa questo è chiaro e apprezzo..ma non capisco una cosa.....sei  uno che scrive nel forum solo per attaccar rissa e provocare gli altri?...sono nuova premetto questo e non ti sto criticando sia chiaro magari hai una storia tragica alle spalle o sei un incallito traditore


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> non c'è nessuna evoluzione..Sabato ho visto cecilia,illusa come sempre che lui le comprerà la casa dei sogni...mi sento morire..domani vado da uno psicologo ho bisogno del parere di 1 esperto...anche se molto criticato dagli altri utenti...non so cosa fare Annuccia...mi prendo del tempo per pensarci su..altro non so


fregatene delle critiche fai cosa 
ti senti...
Io personalmente non riuscirei a fare nient'altro che stare zitta
è dura...
ma non basati nemmeno al 100 % sulle parole di Cecilia ...
Guarda per esperienza personale noi non possiamo mai essere certi di cosa succede 
all'interno di una casa quando le porte sono chiuse...
Cecilia potrebbe anche sapere vagamente e non voler accettare che le cose siano 
diverse...
Io parlo per ipotesi eh!


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sybill
> 
> ti trovi in una bruttissima situazione ... non ti invidio per nulla ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Grazie:up: l'unica cosa che spero è che Cecilia si riprenda non appena scoppierà la bomba..la mia spalla su cui piangere e sfogarsi l'avrà certamente...ma sarà tremendo....non penso che Gian cambierà idea....onestamente non lo spero dato che durante la gravidanza quando la moglie ha più bisogno di lui,quel coglione è in giro con l'amante a fare il ragazzino...e non vorrei che Cecilia si tenesse accanto un bastardo del genere...


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> fregatene delle critiche fai cosa
> ti senti...
> Io personalmente non riuscirei a fare nient'altro che stare zitta
> è dura...
> ...


Luna,io parlo per quel che so di Cecilia..è abituata a parlare e a sfogarsi,è molto aperta e anche fragile ha bisogno di consensi e sostegni...quindi dubito che non me ne avrebbe parlato di una crisi in casa..ma io non ho la presunzione di conoscere fino in fondo una persona..quindi non so che dire...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Luna,io parlo per quel che so di Cecilia..è abituata a parlare e a sfogarsi,è molto aperta e anche fragile ha bisogno di consensi e sostegni...quindi dubito che non me ne avrebbe parlato di una crisi in casa..ma io non ho la presunzione di conoscere fino in fondo una persona..quindi non so che dire...



Sia chiaro che non ti stavo accusando di nnulla 
vivi tu questa situazione mica noi alla fine...
Spero che il parere di un esperto possa aiutarti a venirne acapo ...
davvero


----------



## sybill (8 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sia chiaro che non ti stavo accusando di nnulla
> vivi tu questa situazione mica noi alla fine...
> Spero che il parere di un esperto possa aiutarti a venirne acapo ...
> davvero


non mi sono sentita accusata figuratiho solo detto che nessuno conosce fino in fondo una persona quindi magari si sta tenendo tutto dentro.....ti ringrazio tanto per i tuoi consigli:up:


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ospite "g"
> da un certo punto di vista, invidio devastata ... sputa fuori il veleno che ha dentro.
> ognuno reagisce diversamente. io sono rimasta talmente di stucco, che non ho detto
> quasi niente a riguardo ... non ho saputo dire niente ... per me la cosa si commentava da se.
> ...



ciao...ho letto che sei della Svizzera ma parli/scrivi molto bene l'italiano....
complimenti...dunque, secondo me tenersi il dolore è una cosa terrificante
è una cosa che alla lunga porta a scompensi difficili da guarire.
il fatto di buttare fuori la rabbia va bene....ma non può durare mesi.
Intervengo (credo) da amico....ma mi chiedo e vi chiedo
a cosa può servire mettere parole su un forum
a cosa può portare insultare su un forum una persona
senza fare qualcosa di propositivo...tutto qui,
lo giudico frustrante. questo era il mio pensiero e lo
dico non per affermare una tesi (non mi serve a nulla)
ma nel SUO esclusivo interesse, perchè so cosa prova.
Così non se ne esce e chiedo scusa per la schiettezza.
mi dileguo ! i rossi incombono. 

PS per Sybill.....aspetterei....dai tempo al tempo
e non affrettare, sai bene le cose e magari la tua 
amica scoprirà da sola. il marito può parlargliene
prima ancora che tu spiattelli tutto, e sarebbe meglio così.


----------



## devastata (8 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> si lo abbiamo capito !
> grazie
> E' un verme, benissimo ! ma a scriverlo qui dentro ti cambia qualcosa
> ?
> ...



Sto insieme a uno che mi ha tradita.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sto insieme a uno che mi ha tradita.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma Ric in do sta?

Allora c'era uno al mio paese.
Moglie incinta.

Lui si trova una fidanzata.
Ma non dice a lei che era sposato.

Finalmente però compera l'anello di fidanzamento e tutto pimpante va dalla nuova fidanzata a portare sto anello.

Peccato che all'appuntamento ci fossero i fratelli di lei.
Che lo convinsero con argomenti duri e concreti a tornare da sua moglie.

Il suo problema non era confessare alla moglie...ma spiegarle come mai quella notte dormì in auto ed era tutto pistato...insomma problemi come quelli di Lothar a spiegare a sua moglie come mai io e lui con undici anni di differenza abbiamo fatto il militare assieme.

At Salut.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ciao...ho letto che sei della Svizzera ma parli/scrivi molto bene l'italiano....
> complimenti...dunque, secondo me tenersi il dolore è una cosa terrificante
> è una cosa che alla lunga porta a scompensi difficili da guarire.
> il fatto di buttare fuori la rabbia va bene....ma non può durare mesi.
> ...


Ciao,
Grazie :smile: ...

lo so, che non fa tanto bene, tenersi le cose dentro. 
anche se ho fatto l'esperienza più volte, non riesco a 
fare altrimenti. riesco aprire bocca, solo dopo aver 
digerito una bella parte ... non è facile, per chi vive con me. 
non è facile neanche per me ... 

in effetti, sarebbe un tema ... 
credo cha faccia bene, scrivere su un forum. a seconda della 
portata e della persona, fa bene, sentirsi dire, si, è stato proprio
una schifezza! tutto! ed il dolore, la delusione ecc. può durare a 
lungo ... ogni volta si esprime un'altro aspetto della vicenda ...
ma la definizione è sempre quella ... fa schifo! e fa male! 
mah ... credo che aiuti ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ciao...ho letto che sei della Svizzera ma parli/scrivi molto bene l'italiano....
> complimenti...dunque, secondo me tenersi il dolore è una cosa terrificante
> è una cosa che alla lunga porta a scompensi difficili da guarire.
> il fatto di buttare fuori la rabbia va bene....ma non può durare mesi.
> ...


Serve come scrivere un diario, in più si hanno risposte. E poi si capisce che si vuole proprio quello che si ha o si vuole altro. Tutto quello che scrive Devastata è giustificato.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Serve come scrivere un diario, in più si hanno risposte. E poi si capisce che si vuole proprio quello che si ha o si vuole altro. *Tutto quello che scrive Devastata è giustificato.*


Ciao 

quoto! 

infatti, mi piace proprio per questo ... 
lo urla! 

sienne


----------



## devastata (8 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Grazie:up: l'unica cosa che spero è che Cecilia si riprenda non appena scoppierà la bomba..la mia spalla su cui piangere e sfogarsi l'avrà certamente...ma sarà tremendo....non penso che Gian cambierà idea....onestamente non lo spero dato che durante la gravidanza quando la moglie ha più bisogno di lui,quel coglione è in giro con l'amante a fare il ragazzino...e non vorrei che Cecilia si tenesse accanto un bastardo del genere...



Quello lo dovrà decidere Cecilia, sempre Gian le dia l'alternativa. Da fuori è facile stabilire per logica, ma se si è innamorati, le cose sono più complicate, tu evita di raccontarle i particolari, visto che è probabile lo sappia dopo qualche mese dal parto, magari quando finirà di allattare, spero sarà suo marito a darle spiegazioni e motivazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo un nuovo utente che si chiama gian...

E adesso?


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui?  Che è un verme.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo un nuovo utente che si chiama gian...
> 
> E adesso?



Aspettiamoci anche Ric:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui?  Che è un verme.


Lui il scimmione un verme?
Ma come ti permetti?
Ad insultare gli utenti così eh?

Vuoi che la maledizione del conte ti trasformi da Devastata a Debosciata?
O preferisci Traviata? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Aspettiamoci anche Ric:rotfl:


Ehi mela che ne dici di Cochy e Renata?

Ehi mela...


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui il scimmione un verme?
> Ma come ti permetti?
> Ad insultare gli utenti così eh?
> 
> ...



Traviata va benissimo.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela che ne dici di Cochy e Renata?
> 
> Ehi mela...


oddio Renata no ti prego !
meglio 
Cocca e Renato


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo un nuovo utente che si chiama gian...
> 
> E adesso?


M dici sul serio ...  Sai che caosfigo


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

Forse sarebbe un bene per Cecilia se il marito si iscrivesse qui, o anche solo si limitasse a leggere quanto lo riguarda.


----------



## sybill (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo un nuovo utente che si chiama gian...
> 
> E adesso?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: seh seh quello è impegnato a farsi la rossa non ha tempo da perdere dietro ad un forum in preda ai sensi di colpa:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: seh seh quello è impegnato a farsi la rossa non ha tempo da perdere dietro ad un forum in preda ai sensi di colpa:rotfl::rotfl:



Fossi in te gli consiglierei di leggerci. Inoltre consigliagli di non girare con la 'rossa'.


----------



## sybill (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Fossi in te gli consiglierei di leggerci. Inoltre consigliagli di non girare con la 'rossa'.


mi sa che ho bisogno di nuove di parlare a Gian..lo psicologo non mi è stato di grandissimo aiuto cmq devastata a lui non frega un cavolo di cecilia..figurati se gli frega di venirsi a sfogare su un forum o a cercan consigli..quello è tutto invaghito di quella


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi sa che ho bisogno di nuove di parlare a Gian..lo psicologo non mi è stato di grandissimo aiuto cmq devastata a lui non frega un cavolo di cecilia..figurati se gli frega di venirsi a sfogare su un forum o a cercan consigli..quello è tutto invaghito di quella


Un vero coglione insomma


----------



## sybill (9 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un vero coglione insomma


con la C maiuscola.....è proprio un signore


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mi sa che ho bisogno di nuove di parlare a Gian..lo psicologo non mi è stato di grandissimo aiuto cmq devastata a lui non frega un cavolo di cecilia..figurati se gli frega di venirsi a sfogare su un forum o a cercan consigli..quello è tutto invaghito di quella



Cosa ti ha consigliato lo psicologo?

Non pensavo a Gian nel forum perchè si sfogasse, solo perchè leggesse che impressione ci ha fatto il suo modo di agire, sai, a volte si fanno delle cose per cui, dopo, ci si vergogna.


----------



## sybill (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha consigliato lo psicologo?
> 
> Non pensavo a Gian nel forum perchè si sfogasse, solo perchè leggesse che impressione ci ha fatto il suo modo di agire, sai, a volte si fanno delle cose per cui, dopo, ci si vergogna.


mmm dubito gliene freghi qualcosa devastata....lo psicologo mi ha confermato cose che già mi aveva detto qualcuno di voi sul forum..aspettare che non è un buon momento e di lasciare che sia Gian a dirle il tutto...e poi una volta che Gian le dirà la verità di portarla da lui....bah...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oddio Renata no ti prego !
> meglio
> Cocca e Renato


[video=youtube;NyOLA_BvyG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyOLA_BvyG8[/video]

Dai apri il 3d intelligente che farà postare tutta la gente...


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmm dubito gliene freghi qualcosa devastata....lo psicologo mi ha confermato cose che già mi aveva detto qualcuno di voi sul forum..aspettare che non è un buon momento e di lasciare che sia Gian a dirle il tutto...e poi una volta che Gian le dirà la verità di portarla da lui....bah...



Sinceramente capisco il consiglio, in questo momento Cecilia sta bene, anche se dorme con un verme, saperlo le rovinerebbe come minimo sia l'attesa che il parto, passerebbe 4 mesi terribili, non si godrebbe la gioia della nascita, dopo si potrà anche incazzare e molto, però adesso DEVE stare serena. Sarebbe addirittura opportuno aspettare la fine dell'allattamento, anche se, ci sarebbe la voglia di saperlo il prima possibile, e addirittura prima dell'intenzione 'di lui' di tradirla, questo col senno del poi.
Tu puoi almeno convinvere Gian a non farsi vedere in giro da nessuno con la rossa, se proprio non può farne a meno che la veda 'al chiuso'.


----------



## sybill (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sinceramente capisco il consiglio, in questo momento Cecilia sta bene, anche se dorme con un verme, saperlo le rovinerebbe come minimo sia l'attesa che il parto, passerebbe 4 mesi terribili, non si godrebbe la gioia della nascita, dopo si potrà anche incazzare e molto, però adesso DEVE stare serena. Sarebbe addirittura opportuno aspettare la fine dell'allattamento, anche se, ci sarebbe la voglia di saperlo il prima possibile, e addirittura prima dell'intenzione 'di lui' di tradirla, questo col senno del poi.
> Tu puoi almeno convinvere Gian a non farsi vedere in giro da nessuno con la rossa, se proprio non può farne a meno che la veda 'al chiuso'.


intendo rivedere Gian per ulteriori delucidazioni..me ne sto zitta con Cecilia a questo punto,ma tento di far ragionare Gian....ferma a far niente col cazzo che ci sto


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> intendo rivedere Gian per ulteriori delucidazioni..me ne sto zitta con Cecilia a questo punto,ma tento di far ragionare Gian....ferma a far niente col cazzo che ci sto


Fai bene, non ti invidio proprio, chiedigli pure se la rossa sa che sta diventando padre. Magari non ha avuto il coraggio di confessarglielo, per le amanti i loro compagni in casa NON scopano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo un nuovo utente che si chiama gian...
> 
> E adesso?


se è lui lasciatemelo 10 minuti, poi quello che avanza lo possiamo affidare alle cure di Daniele.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se è lui lasciatemelo 10 minuti, poi quello che avanza lo possiamo affidare alle cure di Daniele.


Essendo Gian il nome di fantasia datogli da Sybil, mi pare altamente improbabile che sia proprio lui a iscriversi qui e con quel nick.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un vero coglione insomma



Ciao,

quello che stupisce è che:
- sposato da soli due anni ... 
- moglie incinta ... (quanto è stato una cosa voluta dai due ... è da chiedersi)
- lui le aveva promesso una casa, per la famigliola ...
- lei sogna ... un futuro a tre ... 

e lui? ... tradisce e pensa di lasciare la moglie ed un FIGLIO ... dopo soli due anni di matrimonio!
il fatto del figlio mi lascia perplessa! dovrebbe essere, problemi suoi o nella coppia a parte, di rivedere tutto ... 

mahh ... non mi sembra un uomo molto consapevole di tante cose. 
cioè ... da cosa scappa? o cosa lo spinge a prendere decisioni e poi rigetta tutto a proprio piacimento?

tanto sano, questo uomo non sembra ... c'è qualcosa, che non va ... 
o forse noi, non sappiamo tanto cose ... ma qualcosa di malsano c'è ... 

sienne


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quello che stupisce è che:
> - sposato da soli due anni ...
> ...


io lo vedo come un codardo che scappa dalla responsabilità di diventare padre...però c'è da dire una cosa...si può essere davvero innamorato della rossa...a tal punto voler piantare tutto per lei...


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> io lo vedo come un codardo che scappa dalla responsabilità di diventare padre...però c'è da dire una cosa...si può essere davvero innamorato della rossa...a tal punto voler piantare tutto per lei...


Ciao 

mi chiedo, se sia veramente innamorato della rossa. 

forse, una volta nato il bambino, si rende conto, che poi non è così "spaventoso" come immagina ...

forse, è solo una persona estremamente menefreghista ... 
non gli interessa ... ora sta bene, e degli altri, se ne frega.

chi lo sa? perché questo comportamento dopo soli due anni? 
e perché l'ha sposata? cioè, l'amore svanisce così ... dall'oggi al domani?

e la rossa, che donna è?
come donna, non riuscirei a prendermi un uomo così ... è un fallito, a livello personale. 


sienne


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo, se sia veramente innamorato della rossa.
> 
> ...


mmm vediamo:la rossa potrebbe non conoscere le cose come stanno realmente,Gian potrebbe averle raccontato un mare di cazzate,se cosi non fosse...che donna di merda...lei e Gian si sono trovati!!!!!fatti l'uno per l'atra...L'amore può svanire se incontri 1 altra donna che ti piace di più di tua moglie,sono 8 mesi che gli amanti si frequentano non escludo che si possano essere innamorati alla fine non conosco la loro storia, ma,la cosa che mi fa schifo è che Gian quando ha messo incinta sua moglie  si sbatteva già la rossa quindi poteva stare un pochino più attento a non procreare se non aveva intenzione di avere un bambino -.-...ma se hai una relazione clandestina cosa metti incinta Cecilia..non capisco??????????????? se siete in crisi(a detta sua,che poi per me la "crisi" è una giustificazione per sbattersi la rossa)risolvete la crisi ma non fate bambini.la cosa che rimprovero di più a Gian è l'aver fatto un figlio...per il resto purtroppo è una situazione molto normale il marito che vuol lasciare la moglie per 1 altra..il punto è che non ci devono essere figli di mezzo..perché se decidi di fare un figlio ti assumi le tue responsabilità...che vergogna e che schifo


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmm vediamo:la rossa potrebbe non conoscere le cose come stanno realmente,Gian potrebbe averle raccontato un mare di cazzate,se cosi non fosse...che donna di merda...lei e Gian si sono trovati!!!!!fatti l'uno per l'atra...L'amore può svanire se incontri 1 altra donna che ti piace di più di tua moglie,sono 8 mesi che gli amanti si frequentano non escludo che si possano essere innamorati alla fine non conosco la loro storia, ma,la cosa che mi fa schifo è che Gian quando ha messo incinta sua moglie  si sbatteva già la rossa quindi poteva stare un pochino più attento a non procreare se non aveva intenzione di avere un bambino -.-...ma se hai una relazione clandestina cosa metti incinta Cecilia..non capisco??????????????? se siete in crisi(a detta sua,che poi per me la "crisi" è una giustificazione per sbattersi la rossa)risolvete la crisi ma non fate bambini.la cosa che rimprovero di più a Gian è l'aver fatto un figlio...per il resto purtroppo è una situazione molto normale il marito che vuol lasciare la moglie per 1 altra..il punto è che non ci devono essere figli di mezzo..perché se decidi di fare un figlio ti assumi le tue responsabilità...che vergogna e che schifo


Più che altro, quello che non mi spiego, è perché, visto e considerato che non voleva figli, non abbia fatto scoppiare una crisi quando lei gli ha detto della gravidanza? 
Cioè voglio dire, perché l'ha accettata senza batter ciglio? Anzi, peggio ancora, dimostrandosi contento agli occhi di tutti?
Mala fede direi....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmm vediamo:la rossa potrebbe non conoscere le cose come stanno realmente,Gian potrebbe averle raccontato un mare di cazzate,se cosi non fosse...che donna di merda...lei e Gian si sono trovati!!!!!fatti l'uno per l'atra...L'amore può svanire se incontri 1 altra donna che ti piace di più di tua moglie,sono 8 mesi che gli amanti si frequentano non escludo che si possano essere innamorati alla fine non conosco la loro storia, ma,la cosa che mi fa schifo è che Gian quando ha messo incinta sua moglie si sbatteva già la rossa quindi poteva stare un pochino più attento a non procreare se non aveva intenzione di avere un bambino -.-...ma se hai una relazione clandestina cosa metti incinta Cecilia..non capisco??????????????? se siete in crisi(a detta sua,che poi per me la "crisi" è una giustificazione per sbattersi la rossa)risolvete la crisi ma non fate bambini.la cosa che rimprovero di più a Gian è l'aver fatto un figlio...per il resto purtroppo è una situazione molto normale il marito che vuol lasciare la moglie per 1 altra..il punto è che non ci devono essere figli di mezzo..perché se decidi di fare un figlio ti assumi le tue responsabilità...che vergogna e che schifo


Se non ha usato precauzioni sapendo per certo che lei non ne usava è stato un pirla
La rossa sa che lui aspetta un figlio? Prima di definirla donna di merda mi accerterei di cosa sa


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> a tempo debito tebe a tempo debito.....ora sono in una situazione troppo delicata per prenderlo a calci in culo...ma quando verrà il momento non esiterò a farlo perchè ne ho una voglia matta



ecco.
Ma fagli male.


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

Sybill, vai dalla donna di merda e raccontale quello che Gian ha fatto con la sua ormai ex, raccontale che l'ha messa incinta pur volendola mollare e che la obbliga a crescere un figlio da solo, raccontale che bel uomo è e quanto si può fidare di lui e fidati, la rossa scappa, poi scappa anche Cecilia e lui rimane solo come un fesso.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sybill, vai dalla donna di merda e raccontale quello che Gian ha fatto con la sua ormai ex, raccontale che l'ha messa incinta pur volendola mollare e che la obbliga a crescere un figlio da solo, raccontale che bel uomo è e quanto si può fidare di lui e fidati,* la rossa scappa*, poi scappa anche Cecilia e lui rimane solo come un fesso.


cosa scommettiamo che lòa rossa resta??
perchè secondo voi lei non sa del bambino ecc ecc...

lo sa..lo sa...
lei vuole lui..il circo resta a casa mica son problemi suoi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa scommettiamo che lòa rossa resta??
> perchè secondo voi lei non sa del bambino ecc ecc...
> 
> lo sa..lo sa...
> lei vuole lui..il circo resta a casa mica son problemi suoi.


Anch'io sento che la rossa...
rimarrebbe...
Ma figuriamoci se non sa...

E' che alla rossa
non gliene può fregar di meno no?


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io sento che la rossa...
> rimarrebbe...
> Ma figuriamoci se non sa...
> 
> ...


infatti..a lei cambia poco..o meglio se si lasciano cambia in meglio perchè lo puo avere con se in modo piu completo..
l'altra resta a casa con il bimbo .

(poveretta però..mi dispiace molto..)


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non ha usato precauzioni sapendo per certo che lei non ne usava è stato un pirla
> La rossa sa che lui aspetta un figlio? Prima di definirla donna di merda mi accerterei di cosa sa


non ho mai insultato la rossa nei messaggi se noti bene...e ho detto che SE  sa tutto è una donna di merda...stop...cmq riparlerò con Gian...


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sybill, vai dalla donna di merda e raccontale quello che Gian ha fatto con la sua ormai ex, raccontale che l'ha messa incinta pur volendola mollare e che la obbliga a crescere un figlio da solo, raccontale che bel uomo è e quanto si può fidare di lui e fidati, la rossa scappa, poi scappa anche Cecilia e lui rimane solo come un fesso.


io con la rossa non voglio aver proprio nulla a che fare.....la loro storia non è affar mio..a me interessa solo Cecilia..che si impicchino gli altri due


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti..a lei cambia poco..o meglio se si lasciano cambia in meglio perchè lo puo avere con se in modo piu completo..
> l'altra resta a casa con il bimbo .
> 
> (poveretta però..mi dispiace molto..)


non so se sa...non lo so ma nel mio prossimo colloquio con Gian approfondisco sta vicenda e lo esorto a pensarci molto ma molto bene a questa brutta situazione in cui vuol cacciare Cecilia..la prima volta che ho parlato con lui ero troppo sconvolta,non ho detto niente delle cose che avrei voluto dirgli..ma questa volta..sono pronta.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

Si, ma lo psicologo che t'ha detto?


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma lo psicologo che t'ha detto?


ha detto le stesse cose che qualcuno di voi qui nel forum aveva scritto......non dirglielo in questo momento delicato e aspettare che sia Gian a dirglielo....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ha detto le stesse cose che qualcuno di voi qui nel forum aveva scritto......non dirglielo in questo momento delicato e aspettare che sia Gian a dirglielo....


E ti ci serviva lo psicologo?


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ti ci serviva lo psicologo?


volevo un parere...da una persona a cui magari è già capitato di sentire storie del genere!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> volevo un parere...da una persona a cui magari è già capitato di sentire storie del genere!


Ma tu vai dallo psicologo perchè tradita? O per altro?


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

*sybill*

mi pare che questa storia ti stia veramente a cuore
e per dirla tutta non riesco a capire tutta questa enfasi
nella ricerca di sollevare questo polverone
dal momento che non toccata in prima persona


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vai dallo psicologo perchè tradita? O per altro?


NO!ma io ci sono andata per sapere se in un periodo cosi delicato potevo vuotare il sacco,mica per sapere ragioni del tradimento cazzi e mazzi..solo per sapere da 1 esperto che danni può comportare alla psiche di Cecilia una bomba del genere durante il periodo gravidanza...non sappiamo sempre tutti cosa fare come te ciccio


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi pare che questa storia ti stia veramente a cuore
> e per dirla tutta non riesco a capire tutta questa enfasi
> nella ricerca di sollevare questo polverone
> dal momento che non toccata in prima persona


perché le voglio un bene dell'anima Gas e se permetti mi spiace una situazione cosi..voglio cercare di rendermi utile


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> perché le voglio un bene dell'anima Gas e se permetti mi spiace una situazione cosi..voglio cercare di rendermi utile


capisco che tu ti voglia rendere utile
ma non saranno fatti loro?
una volta che hai affrontato il lui e hai capito che le cose 
sono veramente come ti avevano riferito
non sarebbe forse meglio lasciar fare a loro?


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> capisco che tu ti voglia rendere utile
> ma non saranno fatti loro?
> una volta che hai affrontato il lui e hai capito che le cose
> sono veramente come ti avevano riferito
> non sarebbe forse meglio lasciar fare a loro?


Gas non so spiegartelo..mi sento in dovere di aiutarla...io ho una concezione dell'amicizia che comprende il tagliarsi 1 braccio per aiutare una persona a cui vuoi un bene pazzesco..ora sbaglierò ma voglio persuadere Gian a pensarci molto bene...prima di lasciarla..e a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante perché se Cecilia  scopre il tutto da qualche pettegolo del paese a Gian stacco le palle a morsi...fatto questo giuro che me ne starò...ma devo provare il tutto e per tutto


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Gas non so spiegartelo..mi sento in dovere di aiutarla...io ho una concezione dell'amicizia che comprende il tagliarsi 1 braccio per aiutare una persona a cui vuoi un bene pazzesco..ora sbaglierò ma voglio persuadere Gian a pensarci molto bene...prima di lasciarla..e a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante perché se Cecilia scopre il tutto da qualche pettegolo del paese a Gian stacco le palle a morsi...fatto questo giuro che me ne starò...ma devo provare il tutto e per tutto


fai bene a tentare di aiutare gli amici
ma in queste situazioni credo che l'aiuto
non debba arrivare dall'esterno
perchè probabilmente è lui che deve capire
qual'è la cosa più giusta da fare

sono dell'avviso che il tuo aiuto non consentirà al lui di rinnamorarsi della compagna e di disammorarsi della rossa


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

tutta questa preoccupazione è sorta, perché Cecilia è incinta. 

sienne


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> tutta questa preoccupazione è sorta, perché Cecilia è incinta.
> 
> sienne


si, ho letto che è incinta
quello che non capisco è tutto questo turbamento


ciao


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> tutta questa preoccupazione è sorta, perché Cecilia è incinta.
> 
> sienne


beh non deve essere bello sapere qualcosa che riguarda la sua sorte..e non poter far nulla perché nulla c'è da fare


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fai bene a tentare di aiutare gli amici
> ma in queste situazioni credo che l'aiuto
> non debba arrivare dall'esterno
> perchè probabilmente è lui che deve capire
> ...


lo so Gas ma almeno potrò dire..io ciò provato e il mio piccolo per lei l'ho fatto..aspetta cmq io non pretendo che lui se ne rinnamori eh non fraintendermi...io voglio:A)  che quando nascerà il piccino quel cretino di Gian smetta momentaneamente di veder sta rossa per stare dietro a Cecilia e al piccolo,perchè non è il momento buono per mollare la moglie,..voglio farlo ragionare su quello e  sul fatto che prima di mollarla ci pensi bene...poi se la vedranno loro ma che lui che lui glielo dica più avanti di questa storia se decide di mollarla..B) CHE NON ABBIA PIU' IL CORAGGIO DI FARSI VEDERE IN GIRO CON L'AMANTE..li non transigo.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non deve essere bello sapere qualcosa che riguarda la sua sorte..e non poter far nulla perché nulla c'è da fare


Ciao Annuccia,

si, è bruttissimo!

se non fosse incinta ... direi, di lasciar stare ... se proprio fa male, un indizio, ma dovrebbe 
essere Cecilia a scoprire.

ma incinta ... bisonga prepararsi ad una vita che nasce!
ma appunto, ci sono dei rischi. e dopo c'è un figlio.

non invidio la nostra compagna.
l'unica cosa che può fare, stare vicina all'amica.

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Gas non so spiegartelo..mi sento in dovere di aiutarla...io ho una concezione dell'amicizia che comprende il tagliarsi 1 braccio per aiutare una persona a cui vuoi un bene pazzesco..ora sbaglierò ma voglio persuadere Gian a pensarci molto bene...prima di lasciarla..e a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante perché se Cecilia  scopre il tutto da qualche pettegolo del paese a Gian stacco le palle a morsi...fatto questo giuro che me ne starò...ma devo provare il tutto e per tutto




Le variabili sono tante ... 
personalmente fossi Gian non ti ascolterei neanche perchè non c'èntri niente nella mia vita...
Ciò non toglie che se ti senti di fare cosi fallo...


poi per il fatto di tagliarsi un braccio pensaci bene non è detto che dall'altra ci sia la stessa concezione...


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia,
> 
> si, è bruttissimo!
> 
> ...


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> lo so Gas ma almeno potrò dire..io ciò provato e il mio piccolo per lei l'ho fatto..aspetta cmq io non pretendo che lui se ne rinnamori eh non fraintendermi...io voglio:A) che quando nascerà il piccino quel cretino di Gian smetta momentaneamente di veder sta rossa per stare dietro a Cecilia e al piccolo,perchè non è il momento buono per mollare la moglie,..voglio farlo ragionare su quello e sul fatto che prima di mollarla ci pensi bene...poi se la vedranno loro ma che lui che lui glielo dica più avanti di questa storia se decide di mollarla..B) CHE NON ABBIA PIU' IL CORAGGIO DI FARSI VEDERE IN GIRO CON L'AMANTE..li non transigo.


se ti senti di provare fai bene a farlo
anche se il mio pensiero è quello che una persona innamorata
non cambia il proprio stato d'animo perchè un'amica cerca di farlo rinsavire

nella massima franchezza ti dico che, se fosse capitato a me cercherei di evitarti 
perchè ormai ho gli occhi bendati e non vedo altro che la rossa
(sempre che per la rossa lui provi effettivamente dei sentimenti e non sia solo una scappatella)


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Le variabili sono tante ...
> personalmente fossi Gian non ti ascolterei neanche perchè non c'èntri niente nella mia vita...
> Ciò non toglie che se ti senti di fare cosi fallo...
> 
> ...


no....non sono cosi illusa..peso molto le persone...quelle che reputo davvero mie amiche...(e sono pochissime) me l'hanno sempre dimostrato più e più volte in diverse situazioni negative che per me ci sono...per me sono sempre di più contanti i fatti delle parole.. e Cecilia è una di queste ecco perché mi sono presa questa vicenda a cuore!!!!!!!!perché lei per me c'è sempre stata nei bei e nei brutti momenti!


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

però ora che nascerà questo bambino devi smettere di fumare


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se ti senti di provare fai bene a farlo
> anche se il mio pensiero è quello che una persona innamorata
> non cambia il proprio stato d'animo perchè un'amica cerca di farlo rinsavire
> 
> ...


Gas..io voglio che Gian capisca che deve agire con BUON SENSO....se vuole farsi un futuro con la rossa che se lo faccia..quelli saran problemi di Gian e Cecilia....ma io ESIGO che lui non le rovini la nascita del figlio lo ESIGO...deve aspettare a dirglielo...deve aspettare una situazione ottimale se decide di mollarla...io mi faccio i cazzacci miei sulle questioni Gian-Rossa Gian e Cecilia che decidono di mollarsi....ma ora che è incinta e quando darà alla luce un bimbo LUI DEVE COMPORTARSI CON UN MINIMO BUON SENSO CAZZO..se ne va in giro mano nella mano con quella....porca di quella troiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..mi sta per partire un embolo


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però ora che nascerà questo bambino devi smettere di fumare


ahahahaha:rotfl:NO....MI DEVO FARE I CAZZI MIEI IN STA VICENDA NO?:mexican:


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

una volta, l'avrei voluto sapere e me lo sarei anche aspettata che un'amica, me lo dicesse. 

nel frattempo, dopo una vita assieme, con un tradimento alle spalle ... lo vorrei scoprire da sola. 

si sta troppo male, ci sono tanti sentimenti, che si mescolano ... anche la vergogna ...

credo, che dipende molto dall'età, dall'intimità dell'amicizia ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Io la penso come Gas.
Oggi sono pigra, mi limito a quotarlo


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> una volta, l'avrei voluto sapere e me lo sarei anche aspettata che un'amica, me lo dicesse.
> 
> ...


guarda Sienne,inizialmente,d'impulso, pensavo che se non fosse stata incinta sarei andata a dirglielo immediatamente...perché le volte che parlavamo di tradimenti la posizione di Cecilia è sempre stata:VOGLIO SAPERE A TUTTI I COSTI ANCHE SE MI ROVINO LA VITA...anche se  tra il fare e il dire c'è l'abisso..io e lei siamo molto amiche da un bel po' di anni lei si fida di me e io mi fido di lei abbiamo condiviso tanto assieme..credo che se fossi io a riferirglielo lo apprezzerebbe, non penso provi vergogna nei miei confronti...ma poi, riflettendoci bene con voi, è giusto che sia Gian a dirglielo anche nel caso non fosse stata incinta...perché è un fatto che per quanto io possa essere una sua fedele amica riguarda solo loro due.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no....non sono cosi illusa..peso molto le persone...quelle che reputo davvero mie amiche...(e sono pochissime) me l'hanno sempre dimostrato più e più volte in diverse situazioni negative che per me ci sono...per me sono sempre di più contanti i fatti delle parole.. e Cecilia è una di queste ecco perché mi sono presa questa vicenda a cuore!!!!!!!!perché lei per me c'è sempre stata nei bei e nei brutti momenti!



ok
allora ,se Gian è disposto ad ascoltarti , provare a dirgli che 
non sai se ce la fai a tenerti dentro questo perchè non ce la fai a guardare più in faccia la tua amica senza starci male 
e non sai come possa farcela lui sapendo che tra qualche mese sarà papà quindi a parte il fatto do lasciare una moglie
dovrà comunque farsi carico di responsabilità da  cui non può scappare ...


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> guarda Sienne,inizialmente,d'impulso, pensavo che se non fosse stata incinta sarei andata a dirglielo immediatamente...perché le volte che parlavamo di tradimenti la posizione di Cecilia è sempre stata:VOGLIO SAPERE A TUTTI I COSTI ANCHE SE MI ROVINO LA VITA...anche se  tra il fare e il dire c'è l'abisso..io e lei siamo molto amiche da un bel po' di anni lei si fida di me e io mi fido di lei abbiamo condiviso tanto assieme..credo che se fossi io a riferirglielo lo apprezzerebbe, non penso provi vergogna nei miei confronti...ma poi, riflettendoci bene con voi, è giusto che sia Gian a dirglielo anche nel caso non fosse stata incinta...perché è un fatto che per quanto io possa essere una sua fedele amica riguarda solo loro due.


Ciao,
non prendertela ... molte sfumature non le capisco ...
mi sto esprimendo in una lingua, che non è la mia ...
poi ho capito, ma ho già digitato  ... ho i miei tempi ... 

non è molto differente, da quello che dici ...  
che tu ti trovi, come dici tu, a dover decidere cosa è meglio. 
O tu (e l'amica) o Gian ... qualcuno di fiducia ... 

sienne


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la penso come Gas.
> Oggi sono pigra, mi limito a quotarlo


con te non parlo :ti-investo:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> perché le voglio un bene dell'anima Gas e se permetti mi spiace una situazione cosi..voglio cercare *di rendermi utile*


se posso capire la preoccupazione per l'amica ripeto che qui non è competenza tua e non hai modo di renderti utile, anzi puoi fare dei danni.
quindi con umiltà stanne fuori soffrendo in silenzio


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok
> *allora ,se Gian è disposto ad ascoltarti *, provare a dirgli che
> non sai se ce la fai a tenerti dentro questo perchè non ce la fai a guardare più in faccia la tua amica senza starci male
> e non sai come possa farcela lui sapendo che tra qualche mese sarà papà quindi a parte il fatto do lasciare una moglie
> dovrà comunque farsi carico di responsabilità da  cui non può scappare ...


che sia disposto o meno(siccome mi ha confessato tutto la prima volta penso che mi ritenga una persona degna di fiducia sa bene quello che provo per Cecilia)io c'ho provato,tentar non nuoce..a Cecilia lo devo.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> una volta, l'avrei voluto sapere e me lo sarei anche aspettata che un'amica, me lo dicesse.
> 
> ...



Non saprei se sarebbe meglio scoprirlo da sola o saperlo da qualcuno di mia fiducia dipende dai casi ...
Ma stà di fatto che se avessi un marito che fa il deficiente in giro con una e che non si fa problemi 
di essere visto o scoperto sicuramente vorrei non essere l'ultima a saperlo
andando in giro a raccontare i  nostri bei progetti  ignara di tutto ...
Questa sarebbe una cosa anzi forse l'unica cosa che mi ferirebbe più del tradimento in se...


Comunque dubiterei anche delle intenzioni di Gian di dire tutto dopo la nascita del bambino


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> guarda Sienne,inizialmente,d'impulso, pensavo che se non fosse stata incinta sarei andata a dirglielo immediatamente...perché le volte che parlavamo di tradimenti la posizione di Cecilia è sempre stata:VOGLIO SAPERE A TUTTI I COSTI ANCHE SE MI ROVINO LA VITA...anche se tra il fare e il dire c'è l'abisso..io e lei siamo molto amiche da un bel po' di anni lei si fida di me e io mi fido di lei abbiamo condiviso tanto assieme..credo che se fossi io a riferirglielo lo apprezzerebbe, non penso provi vergogna nei miei confronti...ma poi, riflettendoci bene con voi, è giusto che sia Gian a dirglielo anche nel caso non fosse stata incinta...perché è un fatto che per quanto io possa essere una sua fedele amica riguarda solo loro due.


potrai aiutare la tua amica in altre circostanze
queste credo che siano MOLTO personali
circostanze queste, che non consentono a un "estraneo" di intromettersi

scusa se te lo ripeto, ma non approvo


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non saprei se sarebbe meglio scoprirlo da sola o saperlo da qualcuno di mia fiducia dipende dai casi ...
> Ma stà di fatto che se avessi un marito che fa il deficiente in giro con una e che non si fa problemi
> di essere visto o scoperto sicuramente vorrei non essere l'ultima a saperlo
> andando in giro a raccontare i nostri bei progetti ignara di tutto ...
> ...


:up: quoto e approvo


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> non prendertela ... molte sfumature non le capisco ...
> mi sto esprimendo in una lingua, che non è la mia ...
> poi ho capito, ma ho già digitato  ... ho i miei tempi ...
> ...


parli molto bene l'italiano,forse anche meglio di me..scusa magari non sono stata abbastanza chiara..sto solo dicendo..riassumendo, che deve essere Gian a dirglielo a momento debito..io posso solo convincerlo ad aspettare un buon momento per dirglielo,di pensarci bene a mollarla,e di non farsi vedere con la rossa..questo a Cecilia per la profonda amicizia che ci lega glielo devo... ma per il resto ho deciso di non informarla su quello che ho scoperto..limitarmi a starle vicino quando Gian le confesserà il tutto


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> parli molto bene l'italiano,forse anche meglio di me..scusa magari non sono stata abbastanza chiara..sto solo dicendo..riassumendo, che deve essere Gian a dirglielo a momento debito..io posso solo convincerlo ad aspettare un buon momento per dirglielo,di pensarci bene a mollarla,e di non farsi vedere con la rossa..questo a Cecilia per la profonda amicizia che ci lega glielo devo... ma per il resto ho deciso di non informarla su quello che ho scoperto*..limitarmi a starle vicino quando Gian le confesserà il tutto*


sempre che avvenga


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> potrai aiutare la tua amica in altre circostanze
> queste credo che siano MOLTO personali
> circostanze queste, che non consentono a un "estraneo" di intromettersi
> 
> scusa se te lo ripeto, ma non approvo


Gas hai detto la tua grazie comunque..io per dormire la notte in pace con me stessa devo fare un tentativo con Gian ma per il resto me ne sto zitta:smile:


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> *Gas hai detto la tua grazie comunque*..io per dormire la notte in pace con me stessa devo fare un tentativo con Gian ma per il resto me ne sto zitta:smile:


detto così
significa che mi devo zittire?
che non posso più replicare?


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non saprei se sarebbe meglio scoprirlo da sola o saperlo da qualcuno di mia fiducia dipende dai casi ...
> Ma stà di fatto che se avessi un marito che fa il deficiente in giro con una e che non si fa problemi
> di essere visto o scoperto sicuramente vorrei non essere l'ultima a saperlo
> andando in giro a raccontare i  nostri bei progetti  ignara di tutto ...
> ...


Ciao,

credo, che abbiamo delle condizioni di vita attuali, molto differenti. 
faccio l'errore, di partire da me ... sto molto male di salute. 
perciò tutto cambia ... 
scusa, dovrei cercare di allontanare di più lo sguardo da me ... 

sienne


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> detto così
> significa che mi devo zittire?
> che non posso più replicare?


no no per il fatto che anche se siamo in parte di due pareri diversi apprezzo i tuoi interventi scusate ho un febbrone da cavallo e oggi non riesco a esprimermi bene


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> parli molto bene l'italiano,forse anche meglio di me..scusa magari non sono stata abbastanza chiara..sto solo dicendo..riassumendo, che deve essere Gian a dirglielo a momento debito..io posso solo convincerlo ad aspettare un buon momento per dirglielo,di pensarci bene a mollarla,e di non farsi vedere con la rossa..questo a Cecilia per la profonda amicizia che ci lega glielo devo... ma per il resto ho deciso di non informarla su quello che ho scoperto..limitarmi a starle vicino quando Gian le confesserà il tutto


Ciao,
buon riassunto :smile: ...
mi sembra, una buona decisione ... 
speriamo che Gian, abbia ancora qualche neurone in funzione. 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che abbiamo delle condizioni di vita attuali, molto differenti.
> faccio l'errore, di partire da me ... sto molto male di salute.
> ...



Perchè credo che ogni persona parta con considerazioni 
in base alle sue esperienza ed alla sua vita...
E' surreale cercare di pensare con la testa di un altro


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se posso capire la preoccupazione per l'amica ripeto che qui non è competenza tua e non hai modo di renderti utile, anzi puoi fare dei danni.
> quindi con umiltà stanne fuori soffrendo in silenzio


Minerva ho deciso di non dire nulla a Cecilia e di riparlare con Gian almeno per persuaderlo a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante e a scegliere un buon momento per informare Cecilia..poi me ne sto per il resto...avrà tutti il mio affetto e conforto una volta scoperto il tutto


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no no per il fatto che anche se siamo in parte di due pareri diversi apprezzo i tuoi interventi scusate ho un febbrone da cavallo e oggi non riesco a esprimermi bene


era una battuta 

influenza?


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè credo che ogni persona parta con considerazioni
> in base alle sue esperienza ed alla sua vita...
> E' surreale cercare di pensare con la testa di un altro


Ciao,

certo, è surreale ...
ma se stessi bene, sana ... sarebbe differente ...

questo intendevo, allontanare lo sguardo dalla mia situazione, non da come sono io.
sono un casino ...  ...

sienne


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> era una battuta
> 
> influenza?


stanotte in preda ai tremori mi sono misurata la febbre...39.8...puttana...si si influenza maledetta...in sti giorni ha fatto un freddo e una pioggia assurda


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> stanotte in preda ai tremori mi sono misurata la febbre...39.8...puttana...si si influenza maledetta...in sti giorni ha fatto un freddo e una pioggia assurda


hai preso freddo


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai preso freddo


l'essere bloccata in casa è la cosa che meno tollero dell'influenza...mortacci miei che giro senza ombrello grrrrrr


----------



## oceansize (10 Aprile 2013)

E se dopo la nascita del bambino Gian decidesse di tacere e tenersi moglie e amante?
non ti invidio per niente, che situazione del c...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me quello che dovevi fare l'hai fatto
Eviterei di parlare con Gian un'altra volta. Lui sa che tu sai, e sa cosa pensi.
Tutto il resto sono, secondo me, cose loro.
Ho una coppia di amici in cui so per certo che lui ha una relazione da anni. La tipa lo pressa per lasciare la moglie, lui temporeggia e nel frattempo hanno cambiato casa, fatto un mutuo ecc ecc
Non le dico nulla, ho sempre pensato che se volesse le basterebbe poco per scoprire che la tradisce e che sentirselo dire da me la metterebbe in una posizione di dover fare qualcosa anche solo per non far pensare a me che non reagisce al tradimento.


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me quello che dovevi fare l'hai fatto
> Eviterei di parlare con Gian un'altra volta. Lui sa che tu sai, e sa cosa pensi.
> Tutto il resto sono, secondo me, cose loro.
> Ho una coppia di amici in cui so per certo che lui ha una relazione da anni. La tipa lo pressa per lasciare la moglie, lui temporeggia e nel frattempo hanno cambiato casa, fatto un mutuo ecc ecc
> Non le dico nulla, ho sempre pensato che se volesse le basterebbe poco per scoprire che la tradisce e che sentirselo dire da me la metterebbe in una posizione di dover fare qualcosa anche solo per non far pensare a me che non reagisce al tradimento.


quoto :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> E se dopo la nascita del bambino Gian decidesse di tacere e tenersi moglie e amante?
> non ti invidio per niente, che situazione del c...


Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me quello che dovevi fare l'hai fatto
> Eviterei di parlare con Gian un'altra volta. Lui sa che tu sai, e sa cosa pensi.
> Tutto il resto sono, secondo me, cose loro.
> Ho una coppia di amici in cui so per certo che lui ha una relazione da anni. La tipa lo pressa per lasciare la moglie, lui temporeggia e nel frattempo hanno cambiato casa, fatto un mutuo ecc ecc
> Non le dico nulla, ho sempre pensato che se volesse le basterebbe poco per scoprire che la tradisce e che sentirselo dire da me la metterebbe in una posizione di dover fare qualcosa anche solo per non far pensare a me che non reagisce al tradimento.


Farfalla, il mio migliore amico me lo disse quando la prima mi tradiva, bastava poco per capirlo, ma lui non si è fatto i fatti suoi, solo perchè comunque sia è mio amico e questo conta.

Poi fa tu, ma per me amicizia è anche aiutare una persona anche se gli farai al momento male, ma dargli un vantaggio in futuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, il mio migliore amico me lo disse quando la prima mi tradiva, bastava poco per capirlo, ma lui non si è fatto i fatti suoi, solo perchè comunque sia è mio amico e questo conta.
> 
> Poi fa tu, ma per me amicizia è anche aiutare una persona anche se gli farai al momento male, ma dargli un vantaggio in futuro.


Ma te ne ha dato di vantaggio, infatti. Guarda lì come ridi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, il mio migliore amico me lo disse quando la prima mi tradiva, bastava poco per capirlo, ma lui non si è fatto i fatti suoi, solo perchè comunque sia è mio amico e questo conta.
> 
> Poi fa tu, ma per me amicizia è anche aiutare una persona anche se gli farai al momento male, ma dargli un vantaggio in futuro.


Magari gli faccio più male a dirglielo
Magari anche se lo scopre lei vuole restare con lui
Magari sarebbe a disagio a rifrequentarci sapendo che sappiamo
Magari.......


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> E se dopo la nascita del bambino Gian decidesse di tacere e tenersi moglie e amante?
> non ti invidio per niente, che situazione del c...


può essere non escludo nulla,forse sarebbe meglio che venir lasciata da sola ad occuparsi di un figlio...non lo so davvero...guarda,preferisco guardare alla situazione presente,al fatto che lei è incinta e che lui la vuole mollare...dopo quello che sarà sarà si vedrà ma per ora sono ben concentrata e preoccupata per la situazione attuale....


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari gli faccio più male a dirglielo
> Magari anche se lo scopre lei vuole restare con lui
> Magari sarebbe a disagio a rifrequentarci sapendo che sappiamo
> Magari.......



Dipende dalla persona Farfalla... e dalla circostanza...

Se io vedessi il marito di Chiara con una, saprei fare di meglio che dirglielo.
Non perchè non ci tengo, ma proprio perchè, da quello che ha sempre espresso, NON lo vorrebbe sapere.
Da quello che puoi conoscere di me, sai che per me un tradimento fisico non conta.
Da quello che una mia amica sa di me, saprebbe invece che se il mio uomo in qualche cataclismatica circostanza le dice che non è più innamorato di me E invece ama un'altra... dovrebbe dirmelo.

I tuoi dubbi hanno moltissimo senso. Quando pensi a una persona che non conosci bene...

Nel tuo caso, vediamo... se sapessi che tuo marito ha una amante, te lo direi. Perchè penserei che potrebbe essere l'occasione giusta per distruggere quel muro che c'è tra di voi in certe faccende.
Oddio, non so. Però credo che tenderei per il sì.


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me quello che dovevi fare l'hai fatto
> Eviterei di parlare con Gian un'altra volta. Lui sa che tu sai, e sa cosa pensi.
> Tutto il resto sono, secondo me, cose loro.
> Ho una coppia di amici in cui so per certo che lui ha una relazione da anni. La tipa lo pressa per lasciare la moglie, lui temporeggia e nel frattempo hanno cambiato casa, fatto un mutuo ecc ecc
> Non le dico nulla, ho sempre pensato che se volesse le basterebbe poco per scoprire che la tradisce e che sentirselo dire da me la metterebbe in una posizione di dover fare qualcosa anche solo per non far pensare a me che non reagisce al tradimento.


non so quanti anni hanno i tuoi amici,ma Cecilia è giovane e nel caso fosse si potrebbe tranquillamente rifare una vita è l'unico pensiero che mi solleva un pochino..magari arrivi ad 1 età che manco vuoi vedere la realtà dei fatti per non rovinare il tuo matrimonio,perchè vivere in quell'illusione ti basta...Abbiamo un modo di ragionare molto diverso io e te farfalla,(hai molti più anni di me da quello che ho capito parli con molta esperienza alle spalle) mi fa molto piacere sentire i tuoi pariri, per poter valutare ogni opzione e situazione da più punti di vista...ma io ho intenzione di riparlare a Gian per i motivi che ho spiegato in molti post...e da quella posizione non mi smuovo anche se sarebbe certamente più semplice fregarsene e starsene nel proprio brodo come sostieni tu...a me il non agire uccide.


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona Farfalla... e dalla circostanza...
> 
> Se io vedessi il marito di Chiara con una, saprei fare di meglio che dirglielo.
> Non perchè non ci tengo, ma proprio perchè, da quello che ha sempre espresso, NON lo vorrebbe sapere.
> ...


quoto :up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona Farfalla... e dalla circostanza...
> 
> Se io vedessi il marito di Chiara con una, saprei fare di meglio che dirglielo.
> Non perchè non ci tengo, ma proprio perchè, da quello che ha sempre espresso, NON lo vorrebbe sapere.
> ...



Ti faccio un esempio che un pochino mi rattrista
La mia migliore amica, che purtroppo non c'è più, mi ha sempre detto che se avessi saputo che il marito la tradiva lei avrebbe voluto saperlo perchè non sarebbe mai stata un minuto nella stessa casa con lui. che si fosse trattato di una avventura o una relazione. Lei non ammetteva il tradimento.
io non ho mai sospettato del marito
Dopo anni, lui mi ha confessato che l'aveva tradita. Lei lo sapeva.
Lei non me ne ha mai parlato. Ed eravamo due sorelle. Si vergognava, perchè temeva il mio giudizio visto tutte le volte che si era espressa in quel modo
Pensa se lo avessi scoperto io e fossi come da sua richiesta andata a riferirglielo?
Forse avrei rovinato una coppia che invece ha vissuto felicemente i pochi anni che il Padre Eterno gli ha concesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio che un pochino mi rattrista
> La mia migliore amica, che purtroppo non c'è più, mi ha sempre detto che se avessi saputo che il marito la tradiva lei avrebbe voluto saperlo perchè non sarebbe mai stata un minuto nella stessa casa con lui. che si fosse trattato di una avventura o una relazione. Lei non ammetteva il tradimento.
> io non ho mai sospettato del marito
> Dopo anni, lui mi ha confessato che l'aveva tradita. Lei lo sapeva.
> ...


Eravate due sorelle... ma lui era suo marito. Probabilmente non avrebbe reagito diversamente se l'avessi informata tu... però ha avuto pudore per lui.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eravate due sorelle... ma lui era suo marito. Probabilmente non avrebbe reagito diversamente se l'avessi informata tu... però *ha avuto pudore per lui*.


Può essere
Infatti ho capito benissimo perchè non l'ha fatto
Ma se io le avessi detto tutto secondo me si sarebbe vergognata di lui e la nostra frequentazione sarebbe cambiata
Sono contenta di non averlo scoperto anche se sono convinta che non avrei parlato


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> può essere non escludo nulla,forse sarebbe meglio* che venir lasciata da sola ad occuparsi di un figlio..*.non lo so davvero...guarda,preferisco guardare alla situazione presente,al fatto che lei è incinta e che lui la vuole mollare...dopo quello che sarà sarà si vedrà ma per ora sono ben concentrata e preoccupata per la situazione attuale....



mi sembra che cosi viaggi un po troppo con la fantasia ...
cioè voglio dire il figlio è fatto in due un pò di responsabilità volere o volare se le deve prendere


----------



## sybill (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi sembra che cosi viaggi un po troppo con la fantasia ...
> cioè voglio dire il figlio è fatto in due un pò di responsabilità volere o volare se le deve prendere


Gian può scegliere anche solo di mantenere suo figlio economicamente..che ne sappiamo che quel lord di Gian non decide di vedere suo figlio 1 volta al mese o meno..metti che si costruisce una famiglia con la rossa e va a Los Angeles(esempio)..Cecilia si crescerebbe il bambino da sola..


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi sembra che cosi viaggi un po troppo con la fantasia ...
> cioè voglio dire il figlio è fatto in due un pò di responsabilità volere o volare se le deve prendere


Si luna, questo è vero...ma i primi mesi, se non il primo anno deve esserci sempre la madre, almeno per allattare.
Lui a parte qualche ora non se ne potrebbe occupare a tempo pieno, se lascia la moglie e si mette con la rossa. Tutto l'iter più pesante se lo liscia la moglie, notti insonni comprese.
E' molto più facile/comodo, per tipi come lui, fare il padre a week-end alterni....


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Gian può scegliere anche solo di mantenere suo figlio economicamente..che ne sappiamo che quel lord di Gian non decide di vedere suo figlio 1 volta al mese o meno..metti che si costruisce una famiglia con la rossa e va a Los Angeles(esempio)..Cecilia si crescerebbe il bambino da sola..


La vedo dura peer lui voler fare quello che gli tira.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Gian può scegliere anche solo di mantenere suo figlio economicamente..che ne sappiamo che quel lord di Gian non decide di vedere suo figlio 1 volta al mese o meno..metti che si costruisce una famiglia con la rossa e va a Los Angeles(esempio)..Cecilia si crescerebbe il bambino da sola..


vabbè per il momento tu pensa a guarire, tanto non sei utile a Cecilia con 39 di febbre. Chi crescerà quel figlio... fino a che non nasce, un figlio non è reale. Poi lo porti a casa e capisci che... quella vita è legata alla tua per sempre. E le cose cambiano prospettiva.


----------



## Essenove (11 Aprile 2013)

Eccheccazzo! Due giorni di assenza e 36 pagine da leggere. 
Pago bene chi fa un riassunto.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere
> Infatti ho capito benissimo perchè non l'ha fatto
> Ma se io le avessi detto tutto secondo me si sarebbe vergognata di lui e la nostra frequentazione sarebbe cambiata
> Sono contenta di non averlo scoperto anche se *sono convinta che non avrei parlato*


:up:


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

news fresca fresca gente:stavo messaggiando poco fa su whatsapp con Cecilia(che è in una condizione tra l'agitato e l'incazzato nero) ....lei e Gian hanno avuto una lite furibonda ieri sera (per via dell'assenteismo di lui in questo ultimo periodo) e Gian ha passato la notte fuori casa(lei è convinta che lui è andato da 1 amico a dormire ma noi sappiamo da chi è andato)..male malissssimo...Gian è nel torto marcio e se ne va a dormire fuori casa???????'aaaaaarg


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

Essenove ha detto:


> Eccheccazzo! Due giorni di assenza e 36 pagine da leggere.
> Pago bene chi fa un riassunto.


ho scelto di tacere con Cecilia ma voglio riparlare con Gian per persuaderlo a usare un po' di buon senso e a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante,e a riconsiderare il fatto di mollarla appena nasce il bimbo


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

non so come dirtelo ma sei totalmente ininfluente ai fini delle decisioni di gian. 





sybill ha detto:


> ho scelto di tacere con Cecilia ma voglio riparlare con Gian per persuaderlo a usare un po' di buon senso e a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante,e a riconsiderare il fatto di mollarla appena nasce il bimbo


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> news fresca fresca gente:stavo messaggiando poco fa su whatsapp con Cecilia(che è in una condizione tra l'agitato e l'incazzato nero) ....lei e Gian hanno avuto una lite furibonda ieri sera (per via dell'assenteismo di lui in questo ultimo periodo) e Gian ha passato la notte fuori casa(lei è convinta che lui è andato da 1 amico a dormire ma noi sappiamo da chi è andato)..male malissssimo...Gian è nel torto marcio e se ne va a dormire fuori casa???????'aaaaaarg


se hanno litigato, perchè lui non può andare a dormire fuori casa?
non vedo la cosa così grave


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ho scelto di tacere con Cecilia ma voglio riparlare con Gian per persuaderlo a usare un po' di buon senso e a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante,e a riconsiderare il fatto di mollarla appena nasce il bimbo


allora i cazzetti tuoi no vero? 
perseveri

se fossi al posto di Gian, dopo avertelo detto con le buone 
te lo direi da incazzato "fatti i cazzi tuoi"


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se hanno litigato, perchè lui non può andare a dormire fuori casa?
> non vedo la cosa così grave


ma scusa una cosa.........invece di chiedere scusa per tuo  cazzo di assenteismo (dovuto al fatto che hai una storia parallela)te ne vai a dormire dall'amante?aria di crisi gente


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> allora i cazzetti tuoi no vero?
> perseveri
> 
> se fossi al posto di Gian, dopo avertelo detto con le buone
> te lo direi da incazzato "fatti i cazzi tuoi"


no non me li faccio i cazzi miei penso di aver spiegato abbondantemente anche il perché gatto


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma scusa una cosa.........invece di chiedere scusa per tuo cazzo di assenteismo (dovuto al fatto che hai una storia parallela)*te ne vai a dormire dall'amante*?aria di crisi gente


è solo una tua supposizione


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no non me li faccio i cazzi miei penso di aver spiegato abbondantemente anche il perché gatto


allora se non riesci a farteli

CONTINUA


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è solo una tua supposizione


....cioè ma voi quando litigate con vostra moglie o fidanzata sapendo di aver torto marcio prendete e andate a dormire fuori casa?..a me sa di pretesto per dormire dall'amante e passare la notte fuori..non lo giudico 1 atteggiamento normale..specie con una moglie incinta e preoccupata


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> news fresca fresca gente:stavo messaggiando poco fa su whatsapp con Cecilia(che è in una condizione tra l'agitato e l'incazzato nero) ....lei e Gian hanno avuto una lite furibonda ieri sera (per via dell'assenteismo di lui in questo ultimo periodo) e Gian ha passato la notte fuori casa(lei è convinta che lui è andato da 1 amico a dormire ma noi sappiamo da chi è andato)..male malissssimo...Gian è nel torto marcio e se ne va a dormire fuori casa???????'aaaaaarg


nell'ordine:
- non essere presenti con la propria moglie in un momento del genere è da coglioni
- avere una lite furibonda con tua moglie durante la gravidanza è da coglioni
- uscire da casa subito dopo, lasciandola da sola è da coglioni
- cogliere la palla al balzo per recarsi dalla rossa amante è da coglioni.

L'ho già detto che è un coglione?

A parte tutto io ho un brutto presentimento per questa storia. Stai pronta ad essere molto, molto vicina alla tua amica.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ....cioè ma voi quando litigate con vostra moglie o fidanzata sapendo di aver torto marcio prendete e andate a dormire fuori casa?..a me sa di pretesto per dormire dall'amante e passare la notte fuori..non lo giudico 1 atteggiamento normale..specie con una moglie incinta e preoccupata


aggiungerei
oltre alla moglie incinta e alla moglie preoccupata

l'amica........ che non si fa .......


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nell'ordine:
> - non essere presenti con la propria moglie in un momento del genere è da coglioni
> - avere una lite furibonda con tua moglie durante la gravidanza è da coglioni
> - uscire da casa subito dopo, lasciandola da sola è da coglioni
> ...


provo lo stesso bruttissimo presentimento...sul coglione quoto riquoto e ririquoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ho scelto di tacere con Cecilia ma voglio riparlare con Gian per persuaderlo a usare un po' di buon senso e a non farsi vedere in giro con l'amante,e a riconsiderare il fatto di mollarla appena nasce il bimbo


lascia stare, non risolveresti e probabilmente lui non aspetta altro. E' un coglione, appunto.


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> aggiungerei
> oltre alla moglie incinta e alla moglie preoccupata
> 
> l'amica........ che non si fa .......


HHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIII ROTTO:mrgreen:


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare, non risolveresti e probabilmente lui non aspetta altro. E' un coglione, appunto.


Arrivati al punto che sto qui prende e se ne va a dormire fuori casa mi sa che hai ragione..non aspetta altro


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

io sono stata sempre daccordo sul tacere....
ma scusate
non abbiamo messo in conto una cosa
cecilia come reagirà quando saprà che l'amica sapeva...??


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Arrivati al punto che sto qui prende e se ne va a dormire fuori casa mi sa che hai ragione..non aspetta altro


Non puoi fare nulla. Mi dispiace dirtelo perchè mi metto nei tuoi panni ed immagino la tua rabbia e la tua preoccupazione. Ma ADESSO non puoi fare nulla. Pensa se adesso ti mettessi in mezzo e poi lui decidesse di mollare la rossa: credi che non cercherebbe di metterti in cattiva luce con Cecilia? Purtroppo devi lasciare che la cosa si evolva da sola.


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io sono stata sempre daccordo sul tacere....
> ma scusate
> non abbiamo messo in conto una cosa
> cecilia come reagirà quando saprà che l'amica sapeva...??


a sto punto le faccio leggere il blog quando sarà il momento


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirtelo ma sei totalmente ininfluente ai fini delle decisioni di gian.





gas ha detto:


> allora i cazzetti tuoi no vero?
> perseveri
> 
> se fossi al posto di Gian, dopo avertelo detto con le buone
> te lo direi da incazzato "fatti i cazzi tuoi"


quoto



sybill ha detto:


> ma scusa una cosa.........invece di chiedere scusa per tuo cazzo di assenteismo (dovuto al fatto che hai una storia parallela)*te ne vai a dormire dall'amante*?aria di crisi gente


Questo lo puoi solo supporre



gas ha detto:


> è solo una tua supposizione


Ecco appunto



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare, non risolveresti e probabilmente lui non aspetta altro. E' un coglione, appunto.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non puoi fare nulla. Mi dispiace dirtelo perchè mi metto nei tuoi panni ed immagino la tua rabbia e la tua preoccupazione. Ma ADESSO non puoi fare nulla. Pensa se adesso ti mettessi in mezzo e poi lui decidesse di mollare la rossa: credi che non cercherebbe di metterti in cattiva luce con Cecilia? Purtroppo devi lasciare che la cosa si evolva da sola.



:up:



Oggi sono pigra, si vede?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un pochetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> a sto punto le faccio leggere il blog quando sarà il momento


scusa ma in questi casi sarebbe stato meglio se l'amica tua non avesse detto nulla a te....
perchè il tuo sapere non cambia le cose...
perchè non potresti mai e poi mai tentare di redimere gian..
se non riesce un figlio in arrivo come potresti tu??..


ah dimenticavo...
riguardo alla lite..
secondo me lui lo ha fatto apporsta a sbottare ...così andava via...
stai solo attenta ad una cosa visto che sai...
non lasciare che lui se ne esca illeso..non lasciare(è solo un presentimento il mio)
che lui scarichi tutto su di lei..

magari le liti aumentano, magari è colpa di lei...magari lui si stanca...
è uno stronzo quindi possiamo aspettarcelo..
a quel punto parla.

spero si essermi spiegata...(vado di fretta)


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ma in questi casi sarebbe stato meglio se l'amica tua non avesse detto nulla a te....
> perchè il tuo sapere non cambia le cose...
> perchè non potresti mai e poi mai tentare di redimere gian..
> se non riesce un figlio in arrivo come potresti tu??..
> ...


Temi che lui la mostrizzi, nonostante il bimbo in arrivo? Pure io...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Temi che lui la mostrizzi, nonostante il bimbo in arrivo? Pure io...


temo che faccia a scaricabarili...


perchè già che ha litigato in malo modo è tutto da dire..
perchè lo ha fatto?perchè lei lo sente assente...?ebeh non c'è mai come lo dovrebbe sentire?via mail?

e lui si sente in diritto per questo di alzare la voce e...ANDARSENE (se non ci fosse stata la rossa cosa avrebbe fatto?)

magari domani litigano di nuovo perchè lei è arrabbiata perchè lui è andato via...
litigano fino allo stremo ..
e lui dirà
sei cambiata....mi opprimi...sei isterica(e anche incinta)
vado via...

dici di no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> temo che faccia a scaricabarili...
> 
> 
> perchè già che ha litigato in malo modo è tutto da dire..
> ...


Temo di sì. Una roba da vigliacchi... ma assolutamente possibile.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nell'ordine:
> - non essere presenti con la propria moglie in un momento del genere è da coglioni
> - avere una lite furibonda con tua moglie durante la gravidanza è da coglioni
> - uscire da casa subito dopo, lasciandola da sola è da coglioni
> ...


questo ha proprio un master in COGLIONAGGINE!


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

Comunque cara, tu non puoi fare nulla... non è il momento non metterti in mezzo


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh in effetti..... 
:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> HHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIII ROTTO:mrgreen:


davvero? 

non oso immaginare cosa pensa di te il tuo amico Gian :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so come dirtelo ma sei totalmente ininfluente ai fini delle decisioni di gian.



quoto


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Comunque cara, tu non puoi fare nulla... non è il momento non metterti in mezzo


glielo stiamo dicendo un po tutti e da qualche giorno
ma lei imperterrita prosegue nella sua battaglia 

mi sembra una battaglia contro i mulini a vento
soprattutto se lui si è invaghito della rossa

ovviamente Gian non è stato il massimo della correttezza


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> glielo stiamo dicendo un po tutti e da qualche giorno
> ma lei imperterrita prosegue nella sua battaglia
> 
> mi sembra una battaglia contro i mulini a vento
> ...


ovvio che non lo è stato, non credo che qualcuno ammetta il contrario.
ma io credo che nessuno abbia il diritto di mettersi in mezzo al rapporto di due persone. nel bene o nel male. 
soprattutto ora visto lo stato di Cecilia.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che non lo è stato, non credo che qualcuno ammetta il contrario.
> ma io credo che nessuno abbia il diritto di mettersi in mezzo al rapporto di due persone. nel bene o nel male.
> soprattutto ora visto lo stato di Cecilia.


concordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> glielo stiamo dicendo un po tutti e da qualche giorno
> ma lei imperterrita prosegue nella sua battaglia
> 
> mi sembra una battaglia contro i mulini a vento
> ...


Non sarebbe stato il massimo della correttezza se avesse pensato di fare una gita in montagna alla quale lei, in quelle condizioni, non poteva partecipare. Questo è uno STRONZO, mi pare offensivo verso il resto dell'universo maschile che a volte può avere mancato in qualcosa durante la gravidanza della compagna, non evidenziare la differenza.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sarebbe stato il massimo della correttezza se avesse pensato di fare una gita in montagna alla quale lei, in quelle condizioni, non poteva partecipare. Questo è uno STRONZO, mi pare offensivo verso il resto dell'universo maschile che a volte può avere mancato in qualcosa durante la gravidanza della compagna, non evidenziare la differenza.


personalmente non lo sto giustificando ma lo condanno
fino ad ora in questo 3d non ho voluto usare termini pesanti nei confronti di questo fantomatico Gian perchè non conosco il rovescio della medaglia
per cui mi sono limitato a commentare l'autrice che per forza di cose
continua a volerci mettere il becco


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> personalmente non lo sto giustificando ma lo condanno
> fino ad ora in questo 3d non ho voluto usare termini pesanti nei confronti di questo fantomatico Gian perchè non conosco il rovescio della medaglia
> per cui mi sono limitato a commentare l'autrice che per forza di cose
> continua a volerci mettere il becco


Idem e sinceramente mi tengo qualche riserva. A me qualcosa non torna


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ....cioè ma voi quando litigate con vostra moglie o fidanzata sapendo di aver torto marcio prendete e andate a dormire fuori casa?..a me sa di pretesto per dormire dall'amante e passare la notte fuori..non lo giudico 1 atteggiamento normale..specie con una moglie incinta e preoccupata



Ormai dovresti aver capito che qui, come nel Paese, niente alleanze, ci sono i traditori che parteggiano per Gian, nonostante tutto, e chi invece il tradimento l'ha subito che capisce bene in che stato si troverà Cecilia quando scoprirà il tutto. E' cosi e basta. Per me fai bene, trattandosi di una cara amica ad occupartene, cercando di proteggerla solo per lo stato avanzato di gravidanza, perchè, se fosse stata incinta di soli due mesi, avrebbe avuto pure il diritto di decidere se tenerlo o meno il figlio del verme. Per chi invece ritiene che tradire sia un suo diritto le cose le vede diversamente e ovviamente pensa che non debba riguardare che loro 2, peccato però che normalmente, se fosse solo per i due amanti, il tradimento proseguirebbe per anni e anni, magari una vita intera.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ormai dovresti aver capito che qui, come nel Paese, niente alleanze, ci sono i traditori che parteggiano per Gian, nonostante tutto, e chi invece il tradimento l'ha subito che capisce bene in che stato si troverà Cecilia quando scoprirà il tutto. E' cosi e basta. Per me fai bene, trattandosi di una cara amica ad occupartene, cercando di proteggerla solo per lo stato avanzato di gravidanza, perchè, se fosse stata incinta di soli due mesi, avrebbe avuto pure il diritto di decidere se tenerlo o meno il figlio del verme. Per chi invece ritiene che tradire sia un suo diritto le cose le vede diversamente e ovviamente pensa che non debba riguardare che loro 2, peccato però che normalmente, se fosse solo per i due amanti, il tradimento proseguirebbe per anni e anni, magari una vita intera.



Posso chiederti dove hai letto di qualcuno che ha preso le difese di Gian?


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> davvero?
> 
> non oso immaginare cosa pensa di te il tuo amico Gian :mrgreen:



Sai che importanza può avere essere considerata da uno stronzo?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Io continuo a essere del pare re che Cecilia qualcosa sa da più 
tempo 
L'aria di crisi c'è da più tempo e SEMPRE UNA MIA SUPPOSIZIONE c'è una vaga possibilità
che questo bimbo lo abbia voluto più cecilia per cercare di uscire da una crisi...
Altrimenti non riesco a spiegarmi il Gian che gira indisturbato con la rossa ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io continuo a essere del pare re che Cecilia qualcosa sa da più
> tempo
> L'aria di crisi c'è da più tempo e SEMPRE UNA MIA SUPPOSIZIONE c'è una vaga possibilità
> che questo bimbo lo abbia voluto più cecilia per cercare di uscire da una crisi...
> Altrimenti non riesco a spiegarmi il Gian che gira indisturbato con la rossa ...



Ecco brava anche io la penso così
Dopodichè, lui non ha ovviamente giustificazioni.
Poteva assolutamente evitare di metterla incinta, e anche qui bisognerebbe capire come sono andate le cose


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ormai dovresti aver capito che qui, come nel Paese, niente alleanze, ci sono i traditori che parteggiano per Gian, nonostante tutto, e chi invece il tradimento l'ha subito che capisce bene in che stato si troverà Cecilia quando scoprirà il tutto. E' cosi e basta. Per me fai bene, trattandosi di una cara amica ad occupartene, cercando di proteggerla solo per lo stato avanzato di gravidanza, perchè, se fosse stata incinta di soli due mesi, avrebbe avuto pure il diritto di decidere se tenerlo o meno il figlio del verme. Per chi invece ritiene che tradire sia un suo diritto le cose le vede diversamente e ovviamente pensa che non debba riguardare che loro 2, peccato però che normalmente, se fosse solo per i due amanti, il tradimento proseguirebbe per anni e anni, magari una vita intera.


guarda che forse non mi sono spiegato bene
personalmente non sto prendendo le difese di nessuno
se leggi attentamente ciò che ho scritto, forse è meglio


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sai che importanza può avere essere considerata da uno stronzo?


continuo ad affermare che, per fare delle considerazioni corrette, sarebbe necessario sentire anche l'altra campana


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Se la moglie è incinta, e quando è rimasta lui aveva già la rossa, non c'è altra campana da sentire, è stato come minimo un ipocrita a non lasciare subito Cecilia o doveva come minimo evitare la gravidanza, troppo comodo quando uno tradisce andare sempre a cercare le colpe nel coniuge tradito.

Sposato da un anno, con una bella donna innamorata di lui, che tradisce perchè ad una rimpatriata ritrova una cara vecchia amica del liceo, che giustificazioni può avere?

Che ragiona con la testa? O col c......?


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

mi ripeto ... lo so ..:smile: ...

ma questa storia della gravidanza, non è chiara. 
probabilmente ne avevano parlato e desiderato assieme. 

ma poi qualcosa è successo ... 
lei che decide da sola i tempi? perché?
lui, che se lo è dimenticato, essendo preso dalla rossa? 

un problema di comunicazione in un certo senso c'è ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se la moglie è incinta, e quando è rimasta lui aveva già la rossa, non c'è altra campana da sentire, è stato come minimo un ipocrita a non lasciare subito Cecilia o doveva come minimo evitare la gravidanza, troppo comodo quando uno tradisce andare sempre a cercare le colpe nel coniuge tradito.
> 
> Sposato da un anno, con una bella donna innamorata di lui, che tradisce perchè ad una rimpatriata ritrova una cara vecchia amica del liceo, che giustificazioni può avere?
> 
> Che ragiona con la testa? O col c......?


Ciao,

ti do ragione, sul fatto di riversare le colpe sul tradito ... è un hobby per alcuni ...:smile: ...

Ma se non riescono ad essere sinceri con se stessi ... non lo si può aspettare che lo siano con gli altri. 
Alcuni hanno la capacità di rigirare la frittata tante di quelle volte ... 
solo per ripartire o versare le colpe sull'altro ... ma ... alcuni sono ben incasinati con se stessi ... 

che sia chiaro ... non tutti sono così ... ma una buona parte ... credo, mi sembra ...

sienne


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> continuo ad affermare che, per fare delle considerazioni corrette, sarebbe necessario sentire anche l'altra campana



Purtroppo non è possibile, in tutti i nostri casi non c'è mai la controparte a confermare e/o smentire i fatti.

Dire però che l'amica di Cecilia sbaglia a metterci 'il becco', mi sembra sbagliato dal momento che ha spiegato bene come sono andati i fatti e, da una cara amica IO vorrei me lo riferisse un fatto tanto grave, qui l'unico ostacolo è la gravidanza e le conseguenze, non sentire la versione di Gian sul perchè la  tradisce mentre è incinta.
Anche fossero stati in crisi, non sarebbe una giustificazione, non in questi mesi.

Non capisco chi sostiene che un tradimento riguarda solo loro due, lo sarebbe se tenessero tutto per loro, ma se una cara amica lo scopre, beh, riguarda anche lei.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è possibile, in tutti i nostri casi non c'è mai la controparte a confermare e/o smentire i fatti.
> 
> Dire però che l'amica di Cecilia sbaglia a metterci 'il becco', mi sembra sbagliato dal momento che ha spiegato bene come sono andati i fatti e, da una cara amica IO vorrei me lo riferisse un fatto tanto grave, qui l'unico ostacolo è la gravidanza e le conseguenze, non sentire la versione di Gian sul perchè la tradisce mentre è incinta.
> Anche fossero stati in crisi, non sarebbe una giustificazione, non in questi mesi.
> ...


ti posso garantire che se mi capitasse di vedere la moglie di un mio amico 
con un altro uomo, mi guarderei bene dal dirglielo
personalmente non mi intrometterei mai in queste situazioni

anche perchè per fare certe affermazioni, occorre esserne ben certi
e mi pare che l'amica in questione li abbia solo visti in un centro commerciale 
e non mentre si scambiavano effusioni di vario genere


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti posso garantire che se mi capitasse di vedere la moglie di un mio amico
> con un altro uomo, mi guarderei bene dal dirglielo
> personalmente non mi intrometterei mai in queste situazioni
> 
> ...



Scusami, Gian ha detto a Cecilia si essere innamorato della rossa e di voler lasciare la moglie dopo il parto, altro che solo visti in un centro commerciale.


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusami, Gian ha detto a Cecilia si essere innamorato della rossa e di voler lasciare la moglie dopo il parto, altro che solo visti in un centro commerciale.


se non ho letto male
in prima istanza lei li ha visti all'interno del CC
solo dopo, per non farsi i fatti suoi, ha chiamato Gian chiedendogli spiegazioni in merito
e lui ha confessato di amare un'altra donna e le ha chiesto di non dire nulla alla moglie

questo è quanto ho capito, magari ho capito male


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco brava anche io la penso così
> Dopodichè, lui non ha ovviamente giustificazioni.
> Poteva assolutamente evitare di metterla incinta, e anche qui bisognerebbe capire come sono andate le cose



Non è che sempre si pianificano da parte di tutti e due i figli ...
Se voglio un figlio da mio marito so come fare anche se lui non è completamente daccordo ...


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è che sempre si pianificano da parte di tutti e due i figli ...
> Se voglio un figlio da mio marito so come fare anche se lui non è completamente daccordo ...


non è detto

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se la moglie è incinta, e quando è rimasta lui aveva già la rossa, non c'è altra campana da sentire, è stato come minimo un ipocrita a non lasciare subito Cecilia o doveva come minimo evitare la gravidanza, troppo comodo quando uno tradisce andare sempre a cercare le colpe nel coniuge tradito.
> 
> Sposato da un anno, con una bella donna innamorata di lui, che tradisce perchè ad una rimpatriata ritrova una cara vecchia amica del liceo, che giustificazioni può avere?
> 
> Che ragiona con la testa? O col c......?



L apenso come Gas 
e non sto dando colpe a nessuno ...
Non sappiamo come sono i fatti tra i coniugi


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è detto
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non ho capito sono più lenta del solito oggi


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è che sempre si pianificano da parte di tutti e due i figli ...
> Se voglio un figlio da mio marito so come fare anche se lui non è completamente daccordo ...





lunapiena ha detto:


> non ho capito sono più lenta del solito oggi


anche se fai l'amore con tuo marito
non è detto che rimani incinta
perchè se non ci sono i presupposti
puoi farlo anche 20 volte senza che ne esca nulla


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se non ho letto male
> in prima istanza lei li ha visti all'interno del CC
> solo dopo, per non farsi i fatti suoi, ha chiamato Gian chiedendogli spiegazioni in merito
> e lui ha confessato di amare un'altra donna e le ha chiesto di non dire nulla alla moglie
> ...



Al centro li ha visti un altra, tu continui nella tesi che lei doveva farsi i fatti suoi, la pensiamo in modo diverso, io posso farmi i fatti miei quando vedo il mio vicino di casa al mare che passa una all'altra, ed è vero, ma non sono amica della sua attuale compagna, se invece scoprissi che il marito della mia unica e carissima amica la cornifica, col cavolo che mi farei gli affari miei, ovviamente sapendo che lei, per natura, non accetterebbe mai il trio e vorrebbe saperlo, che non vuole dire sempre optare poi per la separazione, ma chiarire il rapporto. Inutile sperare di venirlo a sapere dal traditore, mio marito mi ha detto chiaramente che sperava NON lo scoprissi mai e che lei si rassegnasse e ne trovasse uno che le facesse passare l'ossessione che aveva per lui.
Personalmente non me la sono presa con gli orchestrali che suonano con mio marito perchè io ho fatto l'errore di non seguirlo mai, quindi per me erano solo conoscenze occasionali, e non me la sono presa con mia figlia che aveva casualmente letto un msg di lei nel 2009, ed aveva altri sospetti, perchè ho capito che per una figlia è difficile mettersi in certe situazioni, ma da una cara amica voglio la verità. La giustificherei, appunto, se fossi incinta e aspettasse a dirmelo dopo qualche mese dalla nascita del bambino. Non oltre.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche se fai l'amore con tuo marito
> non è detto che rimani incinta
> perchè se non ci sono i presupposti
> puoi farlo anche 20 volte senza che ne esca nulla



non è detto ma anche si 
e in questo caso mi sembra si

Al meno mi sembra di aver capito che Cecilia sia in cinta:smile: 

Ci sono un  sacco di coppie che nonostante siano in crisi spingano per 
avere un bambino pensando che sia la soluzione giusta per uscirne


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Al centro li ha visti un altra, tu continui nella tesi che lei doveva farsi i fatti suoi, la pensiamo in modo diverso, io posso farmi i fatti miei quando vedo il mio vicino di casa al mare che passa una all'altra, ed è vero, ma non sono amica della sua attuale compagna, se invece scoprissi che il marito della mia unica e carissima amica la cornifica, col cavolo che mi farei gli affari miei, ovviamente sapendo che lei, per natura, non accetterebbe mai il trio e vorrebbe saperlo, che non vuole dire sempre optare poi per la separazione, ma chiarire il rapporto. Inutile sperare di venirlo a sapere dal traditore, mio marito mi ha detto chiaramente che sperava NON lo scoprissi mai e che lei si rassegnasse e ne trovasse uno che le facesse passare l'ossessione che aveva per lui.
> Personalmente non me la sono presa con gli orchestrali che suonano con mio marito perchè* io ho fatto l'errore di non seguirlo mai*, quindi per me erano solo conoscenze occasionali, e non me la sono presa con mia figlia che aveva casualmente letto un msg di lei nel 2009, ed aveva altri sospetti, perchè ho capito che per una figlia è difficile mettersi in certe situazioni, ma da una cara amica voglio la verità. La giustificherei, appunto, se fossi incinta e aspettasse a dirmelo dopo qualche mese dalla nascita del bambino. Non oltre.


la pensiamo in modo opposto

pazienza.

lasciami però non approvare il passaggio in neretto
perchè seguirlo, se non hai più fiducia in lui ne parli direttamente


----------



## gas (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non è detto ma anche si
> e in questo caso mi sembra si
> 
> Al meno mi sembra di aver capito che Cecilia sia in cinta:smile:
> ...


mi riferivo al fatto che tu affermi che se anche tuo marito non vuole un figlio
tu lo puoi fregare


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la pensiamo in modo opposto
> 
> pazienza.
> 
> ...



Per seguirlo intendevo andare con lui la sera, e conoscere meglio i suoi amici. Non pedinarlo, anche se quando ho avuto i primi sospetti avrei fatto bene a farlo.
Sapessi quanto mi sono pentita di non essere mai andata a certe serate particolari, come diceva qualcuno 'per vedere l'effetto che fa', gelosa com'era quella chissà come avrebbe reagito vedendomi baciarlo.


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi riferivo al fatto che tu affermi che se anche tuo marito non vuole un figlio
> tu lo puoi fregare


Ciao,

se come uomo vuoi andare sul sicuro, non ti fidi e ti copri ...

se no, è facile fregare ... e quante donne lo hanno fatto, proprio per incastrare.

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi riferivo al fatto che tu affermi che se anche tuo marito non vuole un figlio
> tu lo puoi fregare



Avevo capito eh!
Continuo a dirti di si  so come fregarlo e anche lui saprebbe come farlo...

Ma sai quante donne rimangono in cinta per loro volonta o per volonta del partner 
con l'idea che questo porti ad una risoluzione di crisi ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è che sempre si pianificano da parte di tutti e due i figli ...
> Se voglio un figlio da mio marito so come fare anche se lui non è completamente daccordo ...


Minchia

Una vera stronza


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se come uomo vuoi andare sul sicuro, non ti fidi e ti copri ...
> 
> ...


Certo. Ma da uomo mi aspetto di potermi fidare, alemno su una cosa così importante e che cambia il futuro di entrambi, del mio partner


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia
> 
> Una vera stronza



Stronza io?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Stronza io?


No. Stronza una donna che cerca di incastrare un uomo che sia il marito, l'amante, o chicchessia


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Ma da uomo mi aspetto di potermi fidare, alemno su una cosa così importante e che cambia il futuro di entrambi, del mio partner


Ciao farfalla,

io parlavo di alcuni casi, non in generale  ...

ci sono purtroppo casi ... dove manca proprio tutto. 
tutto è guidato da paure e egoismi ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Stronza una donna che cerca di incastrare un uomo che sia il marito, l'amante, o chicchessia


Saranno stronze ma esistono come esistono uomini che fanno la stessa cosa ...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se come uomo vuoi andare sul sicuro, non ti fidi e ti copri ...
> 
> ...



anche uomini
ed anche se siamo nel 2013

Ma poi il mio discorso non era detto per "incastrare" 
ma per cercare di uscire da una crisi...


----------



## sienne (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche uomini
> ed anche se siamo nel 2013
> 
> Ma poi il mio discorso non era detto per "incastrare"
> ma per cercare di uscire da una crisi...


Ciao,

certo, a volte anche da una crisi ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Saranno stronze ma esistono come esistono uomini che fanno la stessa cosa ...


Ma nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio che esistono
Spero che Cecilia non sia una di queste perchè altrimenti qualche attenuante Gian ce l'ha. 
Attenuante, ho detto, non che sia giustificato


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio che esistono
> Spero che Cecilia non sia una di queste perchè altrimenti qualche attenuante Gian ce l'ha.
> Attenuante, ho detto, non che sia giustificato


però scusate sarò tardona lo so...ma come si fa ad incastrare un uomo che nn vuole un figlio???lo spremiamo? :rotfl:lo costringiamo a .......se non vuole.... non possiamo...se non vuole usa precauzioni o esce subito...mettiamo la colla li...cosicché resta bloccato:rotfl::rotfl:un uomo furbo sa cosa deve o non deve fare....se lui non voleva non voleva..puoi fregare un uomo solo se gli fai credee che prendi la pillola e invece alla sera la getti nel water...ma non credo sia questo il caso perché lui sapeva che lei lo voleva...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio che esistono
> Spero che Cecilia non sia una di queste perchè altrimenti qualche attenuante Gian ce l'ha.
> Attenuante, ho detto, non che sia giustificato



No ferma 
forse non mi spiego  non dico e neanche penso  che Cecilia sia stronza 
Ho solo supposto che forse la crisi sia un pochettino più a monte 
e la scelta di rimanere in cinta sia dovuta al fatto che facendo cosi 
una donna appena sposata pensa di poter salvare il matrimonio ...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No ferma
> forse non mi spiego  non dico e neanche penso  che Cecilia sia stronza
> Ho solo supposto che forse la crisi sia un pochettino più a monte
> e la scelta di rimanere in cinta sia dovuta al fatto che facendo cosi
> una donna appena sposata pensa di poter salvare il matrimonio ...


cecilia non pensava di essere in crisi..forse non lo pensa neppure adesso...gian è in crisi perché è arrivata la rossa....se di crisi vogliamo parlare...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però scusate sarò tardona lo so...ma come si fa ad incastrare un uomo che nn vuole un figlio???lo spremiamo? :rotfl:lo costringiamo a .......se non vuole.... non possiamo...se non vuole usa precauzioni o esce subito...mettiamo la colla li...cosicché resta bloccato:rotfl::rotfl:un uomo furbo sa cosa deve o non deve fare....se lui non voleva non voleva..puoi fregare un uomo solo se gli fai credee che prendi la pillola e invece alla sera la getti nel water...ma non credo sia questo il caso perché lui sapeva che lei lo voleva...



Non è sempre cosi 
Si stà parlando di una coppia sposata non di amanti


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è sempre cosi
> Si stà parlando di una coppia sposata non di amanti


se fossero stati davvero in crisi lei non sarebbe incinta adesso....perché non puoi ingannare un uomo e farti mettere incinta così...in questa storia infatti ho gia detto che in questa storia sfugge qualcosa o meglio manca qualche passaggio....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però scusate sarò tardona lo so...ma come si fa ad incastrare un uomo che nn vuole un figlio???lo spremiamo? :rotfl:lo costringiamo a .......se non vuole.... non possiamo...se non vuole usa precauzioni o esce subito...mettiamo la colla li...cosicché resta bloccato:rotfl::rotfl:un uomo furbo sa cosa deve o non deve fare....se lui non voleva non voleva..*puoi fregare un uomo solo se gli fai credee che prendi la pillola e invece alla sera la getti nel water...ma non credo sia questo il caso perché lui sapeva che lei lo voleva*...


:up:
Lui ha detto che ne lui ne Cecilia lo volevano.
Quindi la tua ipotesi potrebbe essere reale
Oppure semplicemente essere sicura che non sei in un periodo fertile.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cecilia non pensava di essere in crisi..forse non lo pensa neppure adesso...gian è in crisi perché è arrivata la rossa....se di crisi vogliamo parlare...


Questa è la versione che Cecilia ha dato all'amica. Può essere vera come no
Ma mi domando, visto che lui e la rossa sono innamorati come le giustifica che mentre era così innamorato di lei in realtà metteva incinta la moglie?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Lui ha detto che ne lui ne Cecilia lo volevano.
> Quindi la tua ipotesi potrebbe essere reale
> Oppure semplicemente essere sicura che non sei in un periodo fertile.


io avevo capito che cecilia voleva e lui no.....:unhappy:che progettava un figlio ma lui non voleva..(che lui non voleva gian lo ha ammesso a sybil però.....)


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io avevo capito che cecilia voleva e lui no.....:unhappy:che progettava un figlio ma lui non voleva..(che lui non voleva gian lo ha ammesso a sybil però.....)


Magari ho capito male io....


ho riletto e hai ragione tu. Lui non lo voleva, ora bisognerebbe capire se lei lo sapeva e cosa è successo. Ma mi sembra di chiedere troppo


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è la versione che Cecilia ha dato all'amica. Può essere vera come no
> Ma mi domando, visto che lui e la rossa sono innamorati come le giustifica che mentre era così innamorato di lei in realtà metteva incinta la moglie?


manca qualche passaggio...d'altronde con la fonte non è lecito(per ovvie ragioni) parlare....chissà magari se tutto va come si teme...racconterà cecilia stessa qui come si sono svolti i fatti....


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cecilia non pensava di essere in crisi..forse non lo pensa neppure adesso...gian è in crisi perché è arrivata la rossa....se di crisi vogliamo parlare...



mhà...
se le ultime notizie sono che ieri sera hanno avuto una litigata furibonda dove lui 
se ne andato a dormire fuori casa ,per alcune cose che cecilia ha notato e QUI PARLO PER ME 
sarebbe una cosa che noto da tempo ... 
Non parto e me ne vado a dormire fuori  dopo una litigata ...
però come dico sto ipotizzando e nessuno può sapere cosa succede in una casa quando ci sono le porte chiuse...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mhà...
> se le ultime notizie sono che ieri sera hanno avuto una litigata furibonda dove lui
> se ne andato a dormire fuori casa ,per alcune cose che cecilia ha notato e QUI PARLO PER ME
> sarebbe una cosa che noto da tempo ...
> ...


prima della lite però cecili disse a sybil che gian stava comprando la casa dei loro sogni...qualcosa del genere....può essere anche come dice farfalla che cecilia nasconde la crisi...ma se è rimasta incinta vuol dire che avevano rapporti...che comunque...boh...mi gira la testa..


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> news fresca fresca gente:stavo messaggiando poco fa su whatsapp con Cecilia(che è in una condizione tra l'agitato e l'incazzato nero) ....lei e Gian hanno avuto una lite furibonda ieri sera (per via dell'assenteismo di lui in questo ultimo periodo) e Gian ha passato la notte fuori casa(lei è convinta che lui è andato da 1 amico a dormire ma noi sappiamo da chi è andato)..male malissssimo...Gian è nel torto marcio e se ne va a dormire fuori casa???????'aaaaaarg


Stronzo.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se fossero stati davvero in crisi lei non sarebbe incinta adesso....perché non puoi ingannare un uomo e farti mettere incinta così...in questa storia infatti ho gia detto che in questa storia sfugge qualcosa o meglio manca qualche passaggio....



Uffi non mi spiego...
Di faccio un esempio di un'amica:
Sposata lei a tutti i costi voleva un figlio lui no , aveva un'altra da anni , non so se  lei lo sapesse o meno 
tutti erano al corrente di questo e neanche so perchè si siano sposati 
fatto sta che lo hanno fatto scelte loro cosa ci sia tra due persone lo possono sapere solo loro anche se parlavamo un sacco ,lei felice di tutto anche se non capivo come poteva essere cosi ma vabbè se lei felice perchè dovevo rovinare questo stato con le mie parlate ...
come ha fatto come non ha fatto è rimasta in cinta , e non penso lo abbia fregato ma più "stremato con la sua voglia di maternità...
Voglia di maternità che in buona parte era dovuta al fatto che facendo cosi aveva con  lui un legame in più...

spero do esseremi spiegata


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Uffi non mi spiego...
> Di faccio un esempio di un'amica:
> Sposata lei a tutti i costi voleva un figlio lui no , aveva un'altra da anni , non so se  lei lo sapesse o meno
> tutti erano al corrente di questo e neanche so perchè si siano sposati
> ...


ne conosci di gente


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Temi che lui la mostrizzi, nonostante il bimbo in arrivo? Pure io...


A quel punto, io, personalmente, andrei da Gian e gli chiederei se sapesse cosa sia un paliatone. 
Cit. minuto 3.26:
[video=youtube;hgNzT4mB-2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgNzT4mB-2A[/video]:incazzato:


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Uffi non mi spiego...
> Di faccio un esempio di un'amica:
> Sposata lei a tutti i costi voleva un figlio lui no , aveva un'altra da anni , non so se  lei lo sapesse o meno
> tutti erano al corrente di questo e neanche so perchè si siano sposati
> ...


Forse voleva 'solo' un figlio e non sospettava il tradimento. Come si fa a sapere se lei sa o NON sa se nessuno le confessa il fatto?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Uffi non mi spiego...
> Di faccio un esempio di un'amica:
> Sposata lei a tutti i costi voleva un figlio lui no , aveva un'altra da anni , non so se  lei lo sapesse o meno
> tutti erano al corrente di questo e neanche so perchè si siano sposati
> ...


non sola sicuramente..che culo..io e mio marito che volevamo entrambi ne abbiamo dovuti fare di tentativi(un anno e mezzo)e invece altre persone zac..in un sol colpo...ci vuole culo lo dico sempre...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne conosci di gente



Per lavoro mi aggiro nei palazzi intrufolandomi
negli appartamenti ascolto e prendo appunti ...
A volte è un pò rischioso ma ciò fatto il callo..


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Uffi non mi spiego...
> Di faccio un esempio di un'amica:
> Sposata lei a tutti i costi voleva un figlio lui no , aveva un'altra da anni , non so se  lei lo sapesse o meno
> tutti erano al corrente di questo e neanche so perchè si siano sposati
> ...


Si ma tu uomo cedi perchè una di strema sapendo che hai un'altra?
Non stiamo parlando di volere un diamante ma un figlio..


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per lavoro mi aggiro nei palazzi intrufolandomi
> negli appartamenti ascolto e prendo appunti ...
> A volte è un pò rischioso ma ciò fatto il callo..


capisco.tutti casi umani


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma tu uomo cedi perchè una di strema sapendo che hai un'altra?
> Non stiamo parlando di volere un diamante ma un figlio..



La gente è strana Farfy 
più di quando si possa immaginare


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non sola sicuramente..che culo..io e mio marito che volevamo entrambi ne abbiamo dovuti fare di tentativi(un anno e mezzo)e invece altre persone zac..in un sol colpo...ci vuole culo lo dico sempre...



O sfiga, c'è chi resta incinta quasi con uno sguardo. Non va sempre nello stesso modo. Quando ho detto a mio marito che ero incinta dell'ultima, mi ha risposto 'impossibile', e quasi lo era,  dormivamo a turno in ospedale per curare la sorellina, ci siamo visti a casa 'solo una volta' quel mese, è nata ed è splendida, dentro e fuori.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco.tutti casi umani



Siceramente a volte scopro che dietro una apparente normalita si nasconde un caso umano
e a volte dietro un apparente caso umano invece si nasconde più normalita di quanto ci si possa immaginare...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse voleva 'solo' un figlio e non sospettava il tradimento. Come si fa a sapere se lei sa o NON sa se nessuno le confessa il fatto?



Nessuno può saperlo ...
M ada una parte spero che lei qualcosa sappia ...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> O sfiga, c'è chi resta incinta quasi con uno sguardo. Non va sempre nello stesso modo. Quando ho detto a mio marito che ero incinta dell'ultima, mi ha risposto 'impossibile', e quasi lo era,  dormivamo a turno in ospedale per curare la sorellina, ci siamo visti a casa 'solo una volta' quel mese, è nata ed è splendida, dentro e fuori.



E penso che nessuno dei due se lo aspettasse
Che bello!
Ho un'amica /conoscente (direte un'altra?...cazzo si la mia" condanna" è ascoltare la gente )
che ha fatto le malore per avere un bambino voluto da tutti e due non poteva averne poi con l'inseminazione 
è riuscita ed hanno avuto due gemelli dopo un anno è rimasta in cinta di nuovo naturalmete e dopo due e arrivato un'altro bimbo ora sono a quattro


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E penso che nessuno dei due se lo aspettasse
> Che bello!
> Ho un'amica /conoscente (direte un'altra?...cazzo si la mia" condanna" è ascoltare la gente )
> che ha fatto le malore per avere un bambino voluto da tutti e due non poteva averne poi con l'inseminazione
> è riuscita ed hanno avuto due gemelli dopo un anno è rimasta in cinta di nuovo naturalmete e dopo due e arrivato un'altro bimbo ora sono a quattro


certo che accade...ne so una anche io:una persona tenta di avere un figlio ma niente...decide di adottarlo e anche li fu dura....quando finalmente elga entrò nelle loro vite dopo un paio di mesi rimase incinta di marco....


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E penso che nessuno dei due se lo aspettasse
> Che bello!
> Ho un'amica /conoscente (direte un'altra?...cazzo si la mia" condanna" è ascoltare la gente )
> che ha fatto le malore per avere un bambino voluto da tutti e due non poteva averne poi con l'inseminazione
> è riuscita ed hanno avuto due gemelli dopo un anno è rimasta in cinta di nuovo naturalmete e dopo due e arrivato un'altro bimbo ora sono a quattro



Proprio nessuno, io ridendo dicevo alle mie colleghe, quando tardavano le mestrauzioni, che ero in menopausa anticipata, 37 anni, prima di fare il test mi sono sentita poco bene e non mi sono resa conto fosse una minaccia d'aborto, forse lo stress per le notti in ospedale e l'ansia per la salute della piccolina, insomma ho fatto il test ed ero ormai già al terzo mese e mio marito quasi incredulo, peccato sia la sua fotocopia, più che sua di sua sorella.
Anche una mia collega, dopo 20anni di matrimonio è rimasta incinta appena ha adottato un bambino e poco dopo di un altro, ha fatto tris.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nell'ordine:
> - non essere presenti con la propria moglie in un momento del genere è da coglioni
> - avere una lite furibonda con tua moglie durante la gravidanza è da coglioni
> - uscire da casa subito dopo, lasciandola da sola è da coglioni
> ...


Cominciamo a sospettare che Gian sia un coglione?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nell'ordine:
> - non essere presenti con la propria moglie in un momento del genere è da coglioni
> - avere una lite furibonda con tua moglie durante la gravidanza è da coglioni
> - uscire da casa subito dopo, lasciandola da sola è da coglioni
> ...


si l'hai detto più volte che è un coglione ma tanto per non farGLI mancare nulla lo dico pure io che un incredibile coglione :up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si l'hai detto più volte che è un coglione ma tanto per non farGLI mancare nulla lo dico pure io che un incredibile coglione :up:


Aggiungiamo pure nu poco strunz?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungiamo pure nu poco strunz?


ma io direi anche insensibile ... :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma io direi anche insensibile ... :unhappy:


Possiamo continuare l'elenco per un bel po'


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possiamo continuare l'elenco per un bel po'


Tanto l'unica cosa che conta è quello che Cecilia pensa di Gian.
Ed è l'unica cosa che può interessare a Gian.


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

a me sentire insulti sul Gian fa solo che un gran piace:mrgreenotessi spaccargli quella faccia da cazzo che si ritrova...cmq Gian ha un sacco di similitudini con il bastardo della storia di net,molto bello,intelligente,colto,abbindolatore...pazzesco...è pieno di gente schifosa...sposati da un anno e già hanno la storia parallela..ma che ti sposi a fare..e specialmente che fai dei bambini a fare??sofferenza gratuita proprio


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possiamo continuare l'elenco per un bel po'


Boh aggiungere stronzo ma è così banale e poi talvolta è percepito come complimento..... Codardo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> a me sentire insulti sul Gian fa solo che un gran piace:mrgreenotessi spaccargli quella faccia da cazzo che si ritrova...cmq Gian ha un sacco di similitudini con il bastardo della storia di net,molto bello,intelligente,colto,abbindolatore...pazzesco...è pieno di gente schifosa...sposati da un anno e già hanno la storia parallela..ma che ti sposi a fare..e specialmente che fai dei bambini a fare??sofferenza gratuita proprio


Ho conosciuto una che ha avuto una storia con un altro uomo, sposato, nell'ultimo anno di fidanzamento prima del matrimonio. Si è sposata e si è separata dopo tre mesi per stare con l'amante che nel frattempo pare si sia separato. Ho conosciuto una coppia che si è separata dopo sei mesi di matrimonio. Nel primo caso lo sposato aveva figli. Non è un caso unico. E' meno frequente che in queste situazioni si inizino gravidanze.


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una che ha avuto una storia con un altro uomo, sposato, nell'ultimo anno di fidanzamento prima del matrimonio. Si è sposata e si è separata dopo tre mesi per stare con l'amante che nel frattempo pare si sia separato. Ho conosciuto una coppia che si è separata dopo sei mesi di matrimonio. Nel primo caso lo sposato aveva figli. Non è un caso unico. E' meno frequente che in queste situazioni si inizino gravidanze.


non lo concepisco......ma perchè?ti sposi per il buffet?non capisco se una persona non è sicura perchè fa quel passo..vabbè ognuno faccia quello che vuole sarò giovane e illusa:unhappy: e poi mi chiedo perchè non credo nel matrimonio e non mi voglio sposare ahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> non lo concepisco......ma perchè?ti sposi per il buffet?non capisco se una persona non è sicura perchè fa quel passo..vabbè ognuno faccia quello che vuole sarò giovane e illusa:unhappy: e poi mi chiedo perchè non credo nel matrimonio e non mi voglio sposare ahahaha:rotfl:


Quella che ho conosciuta aveva già avviato l'organizzazione del matrimonio quando, lontana per lavoro, ha conosciuto l'altro. Credo che si sia impegnata per contenere il sentimento. Era certamente difficile fermare la macchina organizzativa. Forse sperava che sposandosi sarebbe riuscita a ridimensionare quel rapporto e quel sentimento, anche perché lui era sposato con figli. Non c'è riuscita. Non ero in confidenza. Ho solo partecipato al regalo di nozze e mangiato i confetti.


----------



## sybill (11 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella che ho conosciuta aveva già avviato l'organizzazione del matrimonio quando, lontana per lavoro, ha conosciuto l'altro. Credo che si sia impegnata per contenere il sentimento. Era certamente difficile fermare la macchina organizzativa. Forse sperava che sposandosi sarebbe riuscita a ridimensionare quel rapporto e quel sentimento, anche perché lui era sposato con figli. Non c'è riuscita. Non ero in confidenza. Ho solo partecipato al regalo di nozze e mangiato i confetti.


premetto di non essere una moralista ma se scegli di sposare una persona,correggimi se sbaglio, si suppone che tu ne sia follemente innamorata,vai all'estero e conosci uno dal nulla...nahhhhh non mi convince la cosa...non era poi cosi innamorata del suo promesso sposo...io avrei disdetto pazienza per i soldi e gli invitati ma se mi attira 1 altra persona col cavolo che mi sposo...penso che il valore del matrimonio oggigiorno sia andato a farsi benedire...ci si sposa con troppa leggerezza...poi ripeto ognuno ragiona a suo modo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> premetto di non essere una moralista ma se scegli di sposare una persona,correggimi se sbaglio, si suppone che tu ne sia follemente innamorata,vai all'estero e conosci uno dal nulla...nahhhhh non mi convince la cosa...non era poi cosi innamorata del suo promesso sposo...io avrei disdetto pazienza per i soldi e gli invitati ma se mi attira 1 altra persona col cavolo che mi sposo...penso che il valore del matrimonio oggigiorno sia andato a farsi benedire...ci si sposa con troppa leggerezza...poi ripeto ognuno ragiona a suo modo...


Ci sono tradimenti anche fra le coppie che si sono sposate follemente innamorate


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> premetto di non essere una moralista ma se scegli di sposare una persona,*correggimi se sbaglio, si suppone che tu ne sia follemente innamorata*,vai all'estero e conosci uno dal nulla...nahhhhh non mi convince la cosa...non era poi cosi innamorata del suo promesso sposo...io avrei disdetto pazienza per i soldi e gli invitati ma se mi attira 1 altra persona col cavolo che mi sposo...penso che il valore del matrimonio oggigiorno sia andato a farsi benedire...ci si sposa con troppa leggerezza...poi ripeto ognuno ragiona a suo modo...


Sbagli :mrgreen:. I fatti lo dimostrano. Non difendo né condanno la tizia: ho esposto i fatti che sono a mia conoscenza.


----------



## sybill (12 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci sono tradimenti anche fra le coppie che si sono sposate follemente innamorate


sto parlando dei primi anni di matrimonio e poco prima di sposarsi...per il resto lo so bene


----------



## sybill (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sbagli :mrgreen:. I fatti lo dimostrano. Non difendo né condanno la tizia: ho esposto i fatti che sono a mia conoscenza.


beh allora che schifo scusa se mi permetto ma è uno schifo ti sposi con 1 altro già in testa bleahXD


----------



## lothar57 (12 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci sono tradimenti anche fra le coppie che si sono sposate follemente innamorate


metti il dito nella piaga Chiaretta....noi lo siamo ancora innamorati..ma io non riesco piu'a fermarmi.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche uomini
> ed anche se siamo nel 2013
> 
> Ma poi il mio discorso non era detto per "incastrare"
> *ma per cercare di uscire da una crisi*...


avesse mai funzionato una volta, questa cosa. Eppure è vero..


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

ho riparlato con il Gian che si è mostrato calmo pacato e pronto al dialogo con me:...mi ha promesso che farà attenzione con la sua amante a non farsi beccare in giro..almeno questo... dice che è stato davvero un coglione a farsi beccare e che io l'ho fatto rinsavire....bah....che razza di coglione -.-..cmq è irremovibile :VUOLE LASCIARE CECILIA..non c'è cazzo che tenga e vuole andare a vivere con la Rossa....la Rossa non sa che Cecilia è incinta...sa solo che lui è sposato e che è in procinto di lasciare la moglie.....dice che è una donna paziente che aspetterà con calma che ciò avvenga..non pressa perché lui lasci la moglie..insomma se ne sta in un angolo e attende che lui metta la parola Fine con Cecilia in quanto lo vede persona molto determinata a chiudere il suo matrimonio...io a questo punto non farò più nulla...mi faccio i miei non so che altro fare...attenderò anche io paziente che Gian vuoti il sacco e preparerò la  spalla da offrire a Cecilia una volta mollata...fine della storia..che delusione che rabbia che odio...essere impotente è la cosa che più detesto al mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ho riparlato con il Gian che si è mostrato calmo pacato e pronto al dialogo con me:...mi ha promesso che farà attenzione con la sua amante a non farsi beccare in giro..almeno questo... dice che è stato davvero un coglione a farsi beccare e che io l'ho fatto rinsavire....bah....che razza di coglione -.-..cmq è irremovibile :VUOLE LASCIARE CECILIA..non c'è cazzo che tenga e vuole andare a vivere con la Rossa....la Rossa non sa che Cecilia è incinta...sa solo che lui è sposato e che è in procinto di lasciare la moglie.....dice che è una donna paziente che aspetterà con calma che ciò avvenga..non pressa perché lui lasci la moglie..insomma se ne sta in un angolo e attende che lui metta la parola Fine con Cecilia in quanto lo vede persona molto determinata a chiudere il suo matrimonio...io a questo punto non farò più nulla...mi faccio i miei non so che altro fare...attenderò anche io paziente che Gian vuoti il sacco e preparerò la spalla da offrire a Cecilia una volta mollata...fine della storia..che delusione che rabbia che odio...essere impotente è la cosa che più detesto al mondo.



Mi spiace per la rossa. La quale secondo me quando scopre che questo ha messo incinta la moglie mentre le professava amore lo fanculizza
Il rischio è che appena capirà che resterà solo con il piffero che lascia Cecilia


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace per la rossa. La quale secondo me quando scopre che questo ha messo incinta la moglie mentre le professava amore lo fanculizza
> Il rischio è che appena capirà che resterà solo con il piffero che lascia Cecilia


Ci scriverà come Salvo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci scriverà come Salvo.



Pensavo la stessa cosa:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ho riparlato con il Gian che si è mostrato calmo pacato e pronto al dialogo con me:...mi ha promesso che farà attenzione con la sua amante a non farsi beccare in giro..almeno questo... dice che è stato davvero un coglione a farsi beccare e che io l'ho fatto rinsavire....bah....che razza di coglione -.-..cmq è irremovibile :VUOLE LASCIARE CECILIA..non c'è cazzo che tenga e vuole andare a vivere con la Rossa....la Rossa non sa che Cecilia è incinta...sa solo che lui è sposato e che è in procinto di lasciare la moglie.....dice che è una donna paziente che aspetterà con calma che ciò avvenga..non pressa perché lui lasci la moglie..insomma se ne sta in un angolo e attende che lui metta la parola Fine con Cecilia in quanto lo vede persona molto determinata a chiudere il suo matrimonio...io a questo punto non farò più nulla...*mi faccio i miei non so che altro fare...attenderò anche io paziente che Gian vuoti il sacco e preparerò la  spalla da offrire a Cecilia una volta mollata.*..fine della storia..che delusione che rabbia che odio...essere impotente è la cosa che più detesto al mondo.



oh, finalmente


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace per la rossa. La quale secondo me quando scopre che questo ha messo incinta la moglie mentre le professava amore lo fanculizza
> Il rischio è che appena capirà che resterà solo con il piffero che lascia Cecilia


se lo scopre...se... non credo che lui glielo andrà a dire...potrebbe informarla Cecilia...e un po' lo spero...ma non sono come reagirà quando la bomba verrà sganciata e se avrà il desiderio di rintracciare la Rossa.


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci scriverà come Salvo.


no lo escludo fortemente...a differenza di Salvo,Gian ha fatto la sua scelta e temo che non lo fermerà neanche la nascita di suo figlio.Ha scelto l'amante


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> se lo scopre...se... non credo che lui glielo andrà a dire...potrebbe informarla Cecilia...e un po' lo spero...ma non sono come reagirà quando la bomba verrà sganciata e se avrà il desiderio di rintracciare la Rossa.


Prima o poi scoprirà che ha  un figlio. Dovrà pure vederlo Gian il bambino. Non può tenerglielo all'oscuro per sempre
E quando accadrà non credo la passerà liscia


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no lo escludo fortemente...a differenza di Salvo,Gian ha fatto la sua scelta e temo che non lo fermerà neanche la nascita di suo figlio.Ha scelto l'amante


Si ma se lì'amante lo manda a stendere, secondo te lui resta solo?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa:up:


avete notato l'utente che si chiama gian?..coincidenza?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avete notato l'utente che si chiama gian?..coincidenza?



Dici che ha scoperto che si parla di lui o che sono d'accordo? O è un utente che si sta divertendo?
Gian presentati, non essere timido su:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che ha scoperto che si parla di lui o che sono d'accordo? O è un utente che si sta divertendo?
> Gian presentati, non essere timido su:mrgreen:


boh..l'ho notato nel 3d di salvo falletta...ma forse è solo una coincidenza....


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima o poi scoprirà che ha  un figlio. Dovrà pure vederlo Gian il bambino. Non può tenerglielo all'oscuro per sempre
> E quando accadrà non credo la passerà liscia


 bah..io non escludo nulla..la Rossa cmq abita in una città a circa 100 km da lui..non è escluso che si trasferirà da lei...Gian sta molto bene economicamente non per meriti suoi..quindi penso che non avrà difficoltà a rifarsi una vita altrove..e magari riuscirà anche a tenerle nascolto del figlio...speriamo che questa Rossa sia scaltra ma dato l'atteggiamento da zerbina che ha nei confronti di Gian e della fiducia cieca che ripone in lui..non so sai quanto potrebbe scoprirlo.. lui le ha detto che lascerà sua moglie per lei.e che si rifaranno una vita insieme.....quindi la rossa se ne attende in pace non pressa nemmeno perché ne è profondamente sicura e si fida....penso che volendo Gian possa raccontarle le peggiori cacate che sta qui abboccherebbe a tutto..questa rossa è in suo potere quindi credo che potrebbe con facilità tenerle nascosto un figlio...e poi Gian potrebbe provvedere al bambino solo economicamente  o vedendolo una volta al mese..noi nn lo sappiamo..LUI DALTRONDE NON LO VOLEVA(parole sue)


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> boh..l'ho notato nel 3d di salvo falletta...ma forse è solo una coincidenza....


ahahahaha io escludo fortemente che possa essere il vero Gian...quello li non ha un CAZZZZO DI SENSO DI COLPA NEI CONFRONTI DI CECILIA,NON VUOLE PIU' STARE CON LEI E HA FATTO LA SUA SCELTA!!!non credo che venga a consultare un forum ahaha per di più quello in cui scrivo io ahaa


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> bah..io non escludo nulla..la Rossa cmq abita in una città a circa 100 km da lui..non è escluso che si trasferirà da lei...Gian sta molto bene economicamente non per meriti suoi..quindi penso che non avrà difficoltà a rifarsi una vita altrove..*e magari riuscirà anche a tenerle nascolto del figlio*...speriamo che questa Rossa sia scaltra ma dato l'atteggiamento da zerbina che ha nei confronti di Gian e della fiducia cieca che ripone in lui..non so sai quanto potrebbe scoprirlo.. lui le ha detto che lascerà sua moglie per lei.e che si rifaranno una vita insieme.....quindi la rossa se ne attende in pace non pressa nemmeno perché ne è profondamente sicura e si fida....penso che volendo Gian possa raccontarle le peggiori cacate che sta qui abboccherebbe a tutto..questa rossa è in suo potere quindi credo che potrebbe con facilità tenerle nascosto un figlio...e poi Gian potrebbe provvedere al bambino solo economicamente  o vedendolo una volta al mese..noi nn lo sappiamo..LUI DALTRONDE NON LO VOLEVA(parole sue)


beh beh beh....sarà pure stronzo ma non credo abbia i superpoteri......


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh beh beh....sarà pure stronzo ma non credo abbia i superpoteri......


mmmm Annuccia ma se va a vivere a 100 km dal paese in cui abita Cecilia e si rifà una vita li(sto solo parlando per ipotesi)ponendo il caso che veda una volta al mese suo figlio...non vedo perché non potrebbe riuscire a mascherare il tutto con la rossa...tesoro sono via per lavoro..lei ci crede dato che è il suo zerbino e via..sto solo facendo ragionamenti a voce alta e analizzando le varie opzioni eh..magari lui confessa tutto alla rossa e lei lo perdona..oppure la storia tra loro due finisce perché lei scopre del figlio...boh..non ho una sfera di cristallo ma non escludo nulla da "Mr me ne sbatto il cazzo se sto per avere un figlio"


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> bah..io non escludo nulla..la Rossa cmq abita in una città a circa 100 km da lui..non è escluso che si trasferirà da lei...Gian sta molto bene economicamente non per meriti suoi..quindi penso che non avrà difficoltà a rifarsi una vita altrove..e magari riuscirà anche a tenerle nascolto del figlio...speriamo che questa Rossa sia scaltra ma dato l'atteggiamento da zerbina che ha nei confronti di Gian e della fiducia cieca che ripone in lui..non so sai quanto potrebbe scoprirlo.. lui le ha detto che lascerà sua moglie per lei.e che si rifaranno una vita insieme.....quindi la rossa se ne attende in pace non pressa nemmeno perché ne è profondamente sicura e si fida....penso che volendo Gian possa raccontarle le peggiori cacate che sta qui abboccherebbe a tutto..questa rossa è in suo potere quindi credo che potrebbe con facilità tenerle nascosto un figlio...e poi Gian potrebbe provvedere al bambino solo economicamente o vedendolo una volta al mese..noi nn lo sappiamo..LUI DALTRONDE NON LO VOLEVA(parole sue)


Scusa ma l'unico modo per cui lui non lo scopra è quello di non occuparsi minimamente del piccolo e non riconoscerlo...E comunque anche in questo caso la vedo difficile


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> mmmm Annuccia ma se va a vivere a 100 km dal paese in cui abita Cecilia e si rifà una vita li(sto solo parlando per ipotesi)ponendo il caso che veda una volta al mese suo figlio...non vedo perché non potrebbe riuscire a mascherare il tutto con la rossa...tesoro sono via per lavoro..lei ci crede dato che è il suo zerbino e via..sto solo facendo ragionamenti a voce alta e analizzando le varie opzioni eh..magari lui confessa tutto alla rossa e lei lo perdona..oppure la storia tra loro due finisce perché lei scopre del figlio...boh..non ho una sfera di cristallo ma non escludo nulla da "Mr me ne sbatto il cazzo se sto per avere un figlio"


Asilo, scuola, malattie (facendo gli scongiuri), firme per documenti ecc ecc


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma l'unico modo per cui lui non lo scopra è quello di non occuparsi minimamente del piccolo e non riconoscerlo...E comunque anche in questo caso la vedo difficile


glielo dirà...sarà bravo a farlo...lei se lo tiene comunque..perché il bimbo stà con mamma...a lei cosa toglie??


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> glielo dirà...sarà bravo a farlo...lei se lo tiene comunque..perché il bimbo stà con mamma...a lei cosa toglie??


Nulla. Ma l'inganno c'è ed è pesante
Se mi dichiari amore eterno dicendomi che ti stai separando e nel frattempo vai a letto con tua moglie e non contento senza precauzioni, scusa ma un filino le palle mi girano eccome


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> se lo scopre...se... non credo che lui glielo andrà a dire...potrebbe informarla Cecilia...e un po' lo spero...ma non sono come reagirà quando la bomba verrà sganciata e se avrà il desiderio di rintracciare la Rossa.


Abbi pazienza ma se si lega alla rossa e diventa padre del figlio procreato con Cecilia come farà la rossa a non veniale a sapere , che fa ripudia la figlia per evitare di vederla negli anni a venire?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma se lì'amante lo manda a stendere, secondo te lui resta solo?


No torna piangente dalla moglie


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> bah..io non escludo nulla..la Rossa cmq abita in una città a circa 100 km da lui..non è escluso che si trasferirà da lei...Gian sta molto bene economicamente non per meriti suoi..quindi penso che non avrà difficoltà a rifarsi una vita altrove..e magari riuscirà anche a tenerle nascolto del figlio...speriamo che questa Rossa sia scaltra ma dato l'atteggiamento da zerbina che ha nei confronti di Gian e della fiducia cieca che ripone in lui..non so sai quanto potrebbe scoprirlo.. lui le ha detto che lascerà sua moglie per lei.e che si rifaranno una vita insieme.....quindi la rossa se ne attende in pace non pressa nemmeno perché ne è profondamente sicura e si fida....penso che volendo Gian possa raccontarle le peggiori cacate che sta qui abboccherebbe a tutto..questa rossa è in suo potere quindi credo che potrebbe con facilità tenerle nascosto un figlio...e poi Gian potrebbe provvedere al bambino solo economicamente o vedendolo una volta al mese..noi nn lo sappiamo..LUI DALTRONDE NON LO VOLEVA(parole sue)


 sei al corrente di un sacco di cose


----------



## sybill (15 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei al corrente di un sacco di cose


ho riparlato con Gian gas....ho chiesto della Rossa...vuole una vita con lei punto fine della storia


----------



## devastata (15 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ho riparlato con Gian gas....ho chiesto della Rossa...vuole una vita con lei punto fine della storia



Questo Gian è ancora peggio di come l'avevo giudicato, rinnega pure suo figlio, che schifo!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Si ma non si può pensare che GIan sia solo infigato smarso della rossa?
E quando si è infigati se ne combinano di cagate no?

Forse il nostro Gian

Non ha ancora ben compreso

che non è così semplice dire te saludo meneghina

quando sei legato in matrimonio e hai dei figli...

Perchè in my life, ne ho visti di gadani a fare la mitica impresa, di parto e lascio baracca e burattini...

Per poi vedere loro

Inchiodati dalla legge: alle loro RESPONSABILITA'

E a sto punto per fortuna che la legge tende a tutelare i minori!

Non siamo più nei tempi, che io marito e padre, ciapo su e sparisco...

Perchè poi vengono in cerca di me...

Sono solo bislacchi deliri di onnipotenza
dell'uomo contemporaneo.

E sono in genere maccacade che si pagano MOLTO CARE.

Perchè finisci con culo per terra
e perso chi ti voleva veramente bene.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non si può pensare che GIan sia solo infigato smarso della rossa?
> E quando si è infigati se ne combinano di cagate no?
> 
> Forse il nostro Gian
> ...


condivido


----------



## sybill (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma non si può pensare che GIan sia solo infigato smarso della rossa?
> E quando si è infigati se ne combinano di cagate no?
> 
> Forse il nostro Gian
> ...


Conte Gian può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo a suo piacimento...è carico di soldi..avendo una sicurezza economica del genere non credo che la via legale lo preoccupi più di tanto....anche Cecilia sta molto bene di famiglia quindi non credo che lo "rovinerà"....sarà più il danno morale che inciderà in questo caso più che quello economico..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> Conte Gian può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo a suo piacimento...è carico di soldi..avendo una sicurezza economica del genere non credo che la via legale lo preoccupi più di tanto....anche Cecilia sta molto bene di famiglia quindi non credo che lo "rovinerà"....sarà più il danno morale che inciderà in questo caso più che quello economico..


Ah quando è così...
Coi schei se fa tuto no?

C'è chi può e chi non può

E lui può!:up::up::up::up:

Beati i ricchi
possono cambiarsi una dona al giorno no?


----------



## sybill (17 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quando è così...
> Coi schei se fa tuto no?
> 
> C'è chi può e chi non può
> ...


triste realtà,ma è così..se Gian fosse economicamente con il culo a terra  ci penserebe 27484589596 volte prima di andare a vivere con sta rossa e intraprendere un divorzio e invece ha scelto lei dato che ha il culo parato dagli schei...divorziare non gli recherà nessun grave danno economico...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> triste realtà,ma è così..se Gian fosse economicamente con il culo a terra  ci penserebe 27484589596 volte prima di andare a vivere con sta rossa e intraprendere un divorzio e invece ha scelto lei dato che ha il culo parato dagli schei...divorziare non gli recherà nessun grave danno economico...


Ma può anche darsi che a Cecilia vada bene così...no?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quando è così...
> Coi schei se fa tuto no?
> 
> C'è chi può e chi non può
> ...



Non a caso la percentuale di divorzi tra i più abbienti è ben più alta della media.


----------



## sybill (17 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma può anche darsi che a Cecilia vada bene così...no?


no scusa non ho capito il senso del tuo commento....a Cecilia potrebbe andare bene questa situazione?cioè divorzio e che lui vada con la Rossa???? ahahahaha:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: seh sicuramente guarda ahahahah farà i salti di gioia dato che lei lo ama ancora molto


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> no scusa non ho capito il senso del tuo commento....a Cecilia potrebbe andare bene questa situazione?cioè divorzio e che lui vada con la Rossa???? ahahahaha:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: seh sicuramente guarda ahahahah farà i salti di gioia dato che lei lo ama ancora molto


Penso si riferisse al trattamento economico che riceverebbe in caso di divorzio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

una cosa è certa: fossi cecilia tutto questo parlare alle mie spalle tra sconosciuti mi infastidirebbe più di un tradimento.


----------



## sybill (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso si riferisse al trattamento economico che riceverebbe in caso di divorzio.


come ho scritto in qualche post addietro  anche Cecilia sta molto bene economicamente(è ricca di famiglia)..non penso le freghi un cazzo del trattamento economico che riceverà..sarà troppo presa a soffrire cosa vuoi che le freghi della questione legale\economica


----------



## sybill (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa è certa: fossi cecilia tutto questo parlare alle mie spalle tra sconosciuti mi infastidirebbe più di un tradimento.


Minerva....io ho scritto in questo forum non per sparlare di lei e Gian(nomi inventati ho messo in piazza solo la loro storia) ma per cercare un consiglio......per analizzare la situazione ,cosa a mio parere molto utile se fatta con persone esterne...che non sono coinvolte nella vicenda...io devo mantenere questo segreto e non sai che fatica faccio ma mi aiuta molto parlarne con voi...tutto li..non ci vedere uno spettegolare gratuito


----------



## sybill (17 Aprile 2013)

non ho nessuno con cui sfogarmi ...tranne  la mia amica fonte che attualmente è via per lavoro


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> come ho scritto in qualche post addietro anche Cecilia sta molto bene economicamente(è ricca di famiglia)..non penso le freghi un cazzo del trattamento economico che riceverà..sarà troppo presa a soffrire cosa vuoi che le freghi della questione legale\economica


----------



## sybill (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


okay,hai reso bene l'idea:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

per niente





sybill ha detto:


> Minerva....io ho scritto in questo forum non per sparlare di lei e Gian(nomi inventati ho messo in piazza solo la loro storia) ma per cercare un consiglio......per analizzare la situazione ,cosa a mio parere* molto utile* se fatta con persone esterne...che non sono coinvolte nella vicenda...io devo mantenere questo segreto e non sai che fatica faccio ma mi aiuta molto parlarne con voi...tutto li..non ci vedere uno spettegolare gratuito


----------



## sybill (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per niente


ma questo lascialo giudicare a ME sono io che ho chiesto un parere..a me è servito punto,magari a te non sarebbe servito...siamo fatte diverse.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma questo lascialo giudicare a ME sono io che ho chiesto un parere..a me è servito punto,magari a te non sarebbe servito...siamo fatte diverse.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up::up::up:


anche qui ci sta un bel verde


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

sybill ha detto:


> ma questo lascialo giudicare a ME sono io che ho chiesto un parere..a me è servito punto,magari a te non sarebbe servito...siamo fatte diverse.


era riferito alla causa


----------

